# Venezia, Venice, Venise, Venecia, Venetίa-Βενετία (Italy)



## christos-greece

^^ :cheers1:


Basilique Santa Maria della Salute by Nijule, on Flickr


Campo San Stefano by Helen M Evans, on Flickr


Campo San Stefano by Helen M Evans, on Flickr


Next stop on my trip was Venice, Italy by San Diego Shooter, on Flickr


burano by Gaia Cilloni, on Flickr


Il Canal Grande a Venezia by J A S P E R VANDE G E I N, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paquebot de croisière dans le canal de la Giudecca (Venise) by dalbera, on Flickr


Riflettendo - Reflecting by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


Shopping by Glasauge ©, on Flickr


fotos Variadas by JMDasso, on Flickr


Piazza San Marco II by Glasauge ©, on Flickr


----------



## nedolessej197

beautiful


----------



## christos-greece

A weekend in Venice by BasBoerman, on Flickr


A weekend in Venice by BasBoerman, on Flickr


A weekend in Venice by BasBoerman, on Flickr


A weekend in Venice by BasBoerman, on Flickr


San Marco, Venice by BasBoerman, on Flickr


----------



## MaTech

Venice is unique !!


----------



## christos-greece

Venice - Gondola by pixelblume, on Flickr


Chiesa degli Scalzi by Santi RF, on Flickr


Les marches du Rialto by Nijule, on Flickr


Punta della Dogana by corrad, on Flickr


52-Venezia con M&M-04 settembre 2011.jpg by PeterBear76, on Flickr


45-Venezia con M&M-03 settembre 2011.jpg by PeterBear76, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

more pics guys more pics


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by [V.]ORTICE., on Flickr


VENICE by MELKIOCOOL©, on Flickr


Espejo Veneciano by [email protected]_, on Flickr


S.Marco O S.Marco by Nijule, on Flickr


Venice Tilt Shift by colinemcbride, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canal, Venise by Nijule, on Flickr


Arcos del Palacio Ducal (Venecia) by [email protected]_, on Flickr


Venise. Italie by courregesg, on Flickr


Venise. Italie2 by courregesg, on Flickr


ITALIA - VENEZIA Marzo 2011 by Dott.chalkydri333, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Veneza by Camila Gonzatto, on Flickr


Veneza by Camila Gonzatto, on Flickr


Veneza by Camila Gonzatto, on Flickr


Veneza by Camila Gonzatto, on Flickr


Veneza by Camila Gonzatto, on Flickr


Veneza by Camila Gonzatto, on Flickr


Veneza by Camila Gonzatto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Night by mattrkeyworth, on Flickr


Venice by Night by mattrkeyworth, on Flickr


Venice by Night by mattrkeyworth, on Flickr


Venice by Night by mattrkeyworth, on Flickr


San Marco by mattrkeyworth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

see you... by paolagospo, on Flickr


This is Venice by Jesse_Kim, on Flickr


Venedig, Italien, Italy by sylvia-münchen, on Flickr


500C_R84B09 by Son of Lumiere, on Flickr


nordicwalkinvenice.18.09.025 by nujotajiem.lv, on Flickr


Venice by Mait Jüriado, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Views from the Grand Canal by elatawiec62, on Flickr


Views from the Grand Canal by elatawiec62, on Flickr


Views from the Grand Canal by elatawiec62, on Flickr


Views from the Grand Canal by elatawiec62, on Flickr


Canal Bridge by elatawiec62, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

untitled-3659.jpg by Ben Saren, on Flickr


untitled-3517.jpg by Ben Saren, on Flickr


Take a ride  by sccart, on Flickr


Venice by night by sccart, on Flickr


Venice_Gondolas_3 by mcf42, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t59/Creator_Boo/Italy Venezia/_DSC7352.jpg









http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t59/Creator_Boo/Italy Venezia/_DSC7353.jpg









http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t59/Creator_Boo/Italy Venezia/_DSC7374.jpg









http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t59/Creator_Boo/Italy Venezia/_DSC7398.jpg









http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t59/Creator_Boo/Italy Venezia/_DSC7416.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Italy 2011-96 by brian5701, on Flickr


Italy 2011-103 by brian5701, on Flickr


Italy 2011-95 by brian5701, on Flickr


Italy 2011-85 by brian5701, on Flickr


Italy 2011-88 by brian5701, on Flickr


Italy 2011-75 by brian5701, on Flickr


Italy 2011-55 by brian5701, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia, Veneto by acquitrino, on Flickr


Venezia, Veneto by acquitrino, on Flickr


Fabulous Venice by RachaelMc, on Flickr


venice by gianluca.golino, on Flickr


Picturesque in Venice by Jesse_Kim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1050305 by ezioman, on Flickr


P1050173 by ezioman, on Flickr


P1050172 by ezioman, on Flickr


P1050171 by ezioman, on Flickr


P1050144 by ezioman, on Flickr


P1050145 by ezioman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

trova l'intruso. by bass_nroll, on Flickr


S. Croce, Venice by mlim517, on Flickr


S. Croce, Venice by mlim517, on Flickr


L1180786 by DLUX4, on Flickr


L1180723 by DLUX4, on Flickr


L1180590 by DLUX4, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece

Campaniles di Venezia by Jill Clardy, on Flickr


Venezia by dr.dark, on Flickr


Venezia by dr.dark, on Flickr


Venezia by dr.dark, on Flickr


Venezia by dr.dark, on Flickr


Venezia by dr.dark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Shitsuren, on Flickr


Venice 2011 by shq-le, on Flickr


Colorful Houses of Burano, Italy with Water Canal and boats by Dasha Rosato, on Flickr


Venezia by MAXDB, on Flickr


Venezia by MAXDB, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Great updates! Nice city
__________________


Capital Baku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579105&page=93


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by MAXDB, on Flickr


Venezia by MAXDB, on Flickr


Venice : Grand Canal by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Venice by tavannhi, on Flickr


Venice by tavannhi, on Flickr


IMG_7318 by tavannhi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice : The red small bridge by Pantchoa, on Flickr


. by that sweater, on Flickr


Time to Pray HDR  by ISIK5, on Flickr


ITALIA - VENEZIA Marzo 2011 by Dott.chalkydri333, on Flickr


The washing by radimersky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice 2011 by Federico Paoletti, on Flickr


Venice 2011 by Federico Paoletti, on Flickr


Venice 2011 by Federico Paoletti, on Flickr


Venice : The gulls meal by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Sunset in Venice, Italy (5) by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cimetière - Venise by Lucie et Philippe, on Flickr


Venice 2011 by Federico Paoletti, on Flickr


Venice 2011 by Federico Paoletti, on Flickr


Venezia by astronomy_blog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VENICE PANORAMA by kuytu, on Flickr


Venetie 2008-133 by hans zwitzer, on Flickr


Venetie 2008-116 by hans zwitzer, on Flickr


Venetie 2008-135 by hans zwitzer, on Flickr


Venetie 2008-87 by hans zwitzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Kate McKenna, on Flickr


Max&Co by Carlo Zustovi, on Flickr


musica! by Carlo Zustovi, on Flickr


A Bridge in Venice by Jill Clardy, on Flickr


Venetie 2008-100 by hans zwitzer, on Flickr


Venetie 2008-31 by hans zwitzer, on Flickr


Grand canal - Venise by Lucie et Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Really Beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece

Bauer Palladio by Paul and Jill, on Flickr


Riva degli Schiavone by Paul and Jill, on Flickr


Lido interior by Paul and Jill, on Flickr


San Giorgio Maggiore by Paul and Jill, on Flickr


view in morning of Campanile and San Marco from our room at the Bauer Palladio by Paul and Jill, on Flickr


view of Isola di San Giorgio Maggiore by Paul and Jill, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Nice Pics ! thanks christos-greece


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

By Antele


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Photo by Paololg


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Photo by Francio64


----------



## christos-greece

Venice : Piazza San Marco : Ice cream ... mmm !!! by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Canal serale by LudovicaPhoto, on Flickr


Where? Ah, "canale grande number five"  by annabelle.bruckner, on Flickr


Sailin' on Grand Canal by beh_va_beh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

vintage postcard by marin.tomic, on Flickr


ghosts of Venice by marin.tomic, on Flickr


Rialto Bidge (Venice) by Gaute la Nata, on Flickr


Palazzo Ducale (Venice) by Gaute la Nata, on Flickr


Palais de Doges - Campanile - Venise by Lucie et Philippe, on Flickr


Sul Canal Grande by Gaute la Nata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Doves in piazza San Marco, Venice, Italy by fernando zarur, on Flickr


Vue sur le grand canal - Venise by Lucie et Philippe, on Flickr


Venezia by MAXDB, on Flickr


Waiting by Ostseetroll, on Flickr


581 by visualimpakkt, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

http://www.flickr.com/photos/skeetidot/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skeetidot/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zanetti/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skeetidot/


----------



## balthazar

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## balthazar

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/a-culinary-photo-journal/


----------



## Linguine

Nice updates....love the market scene, not too busy though.


----------



## christos-greece

Some aerials photos of Venice:

Venice by Skylarkerette, on Flickr


Venezia, Italia by Ricardo TG, on Flickr


Venice from the sky by dkonn, on Flickr


Venice from above 2 by emwilska, on Flickr


Italy 2009 009 by queen head in the clouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fondamenta della Misericordia by Angeli Silenti, on Flickr


DSC_1882 by Angeli Silenti, on Flickr


Venezia 2011 by Josef Grunig, on Flickr


Venezia 2011 by Josef Grunig, on Flickr


Venezia 2011 by Josef Grunig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sottopassaggi invisibili by blustèla, on Flickr


Vertigine del basso. by blustèla, on Flickr


Capitello del Trilobate by blustèla, on Flickr


Rialto bridge by theitalianj0b.eu, on Flickr


Venezia, Grande Canal, Rialto by afernan10, on Flickr


Venezia, Grande Canal by afernan10, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia - Italy......Venice - Italy by Alviero41, on Flickr


Venezia - Italy.......Venice - Italy by Alviero41, on Flickr


Piove by mkl20, on Flickr


DSC_0450 by Sssimao, on Flickr


DSC_0430 by Sssimao, on Flickr


DSC_0447 by Sssimao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arsenale by Fania F, on Flickr


Venezia by MAXDB, on Flickr


Gondole by honeycri, on Flickr


Imbarcazioni by lillabu*, on Flickr


Al di là by lillabu*, on Flickr


Venezia-1 by Cesko 1971, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venetian Boats by Mindful Youth, on Flickr


Venice by Mindful Youth, on Flickr


DSCF0956 by Lutz_ek, on Flickr


DSCF1331 by Lutz_ek, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing pics , wow


----------



## christos-greece

Venice : Cannaregio : Ponte delle Guglie by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Venezia - Italy........Venice - Italy by Alviero41, on Flickr


Untitled by bata ez, on Flickr


DSC_1131 2 by Stefania Montaruli, on Flickr


Venice by den:s, on Flickr


Venice by den:s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Due chiacchiere by Andrea Federici, on Flickr


Nebbia in Laguna by Andrea Federici, on Flickr


Preparando la gondola by Andrea Federici, on Flickr


Aspettando clienti by Andrea Federici, on Flickr


Dall'alto by Andrea Federici, on Flickr


View From Doge's Palace by EdZa, on Flickr


Venezia by vimets, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Statue of Daniele Manin, Venice by marsmith7, on Flickr


Ven_SanZac1 by mcf42, on Flickr


Venezia - Italy..... Venice - Italy by Alviero41, on Flickr


Venetian Sunrise by Jill Clardy, on Flickr


Grand Canal by EdZa, on Flickr


Burano by f_a_z_e_r, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by totelpics, on Flickr


Venice by totelpics, on Flickr


Venice Grand Canal by totelpics, on Flickr


Venezia-canale by paolin0, on Flickr


Vanezia-navi by paolin0, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Veneza by joiceg, on Flickr


Veneza by joiceg, on Flickr


Veneza by joiceg, on Flickr


Veneza by joiceg, on Flickr


Veneza by joiceg, on Flickr


Veneza by joiceg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Piazza San Marco | St. Mark's Square by CruisAir, on Flickr


Rialto Bridge by CruisAir, on Flickr


Venice by den:s, on Flickr


Untitled by paul mezzer, on Flickr


Veneza by joiceg, on Flickr


Veneza by joiceg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

just married by c4lin, on Flickr


drops in the river by -Mina-, on Flickr


Regards to Tinto Brass by Anna Che, on Flickr


Un ponte in mezzo all'acqua. Il 21 è la Festa della Madonna della Salute e ci sarà come da secoli un ponte di barche. #venice #venezia #miavenezia #instagramers #instagram #igersitalia #instagramhub #igaddicts #igerseurope #igersvenezia by veneziadavivere, on Flickr


Piazza San Marco | St. Mark's Square by CruisAir, on Flickr


Venice by BertTt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Nadine-x, on Flickr


Burano 2010 by Pr_Priscilla, on Flickr


... Porsche Design? No! by uadis, on Flickr


Venetians'Venice 2/3 by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Venetians'Venice 1/3 by Pantchoa, on Flickr


IMG_3105_cuocografo by CapZicco, on Flickr


IMG_3179_cuocografo by CapZicco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Convergencia by brindavoine2002, on Flickr


Flea Market, Venetian Style by Jill Clardy, on Flickr


DSC_0039 by Francesco Galleri, on Flickr


Entering Saint Mark's place by sublime.digital, on Flickr


IMG_3166_cuocografo by CapZicco, on Flickr


IMG_3181_cuocografo by CapZicco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice : Palazzi Michiel delle Colonne e Michiel del Brusà by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Ven_Canal1 by mcf42, on Flickr


Ven_Ghetto5 by mcf42, on Flickr


Ven_Tronchetto by mcf42, on Flickr


fondamenta della misericordia by LaraLarissima!!, on Flickr


Gran Canal by JJ "EL MONGE", on Flickr


Canal II by JJ "EL MONGE", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by fishberry jam, on Flickr


_B036704 by Sebastian Wasek, on Flickr


_B036500 by Sebastian Wasek, on Flickr


_B036321 by Sebastian Wasek, on Flickr


in giro per la periferia di venezia by Giuseppe G, on Flickr


venezia e i suoi riflessi by Giuseppe G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

a grandi passi verso il carnevale by Miche_le, on Flickr


Venice on the rocks by Daisuke Ido, on Flickr


Venice on the rocks by Daisuke Ido, on Flickr


i colori di Venezia by rinogas, on Flickr


Venice : The Grand Canal by Pantchoa, on Flickr


_MG_2873 by Helandros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Campo del Gheto Novo by Carlo Zustovi, on Flickr


Sestiere Dorsoduro by The Loud 1, on Flickr


Venzia by Ghostfawn, on Flickr


Venezia by Ghostfawn, on Flickr


Venice on the rocks by Daisuke Ido, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Laguna... by Giuseppe Desideri, on Flickr


DSC01013 by W_Harrison, on Flickr


DSC00997 by W_Harrison, on Flickr


DSC00987 by W_Harrison, on Flickr


DSC00989 by W_Harrison, on Flickr


in the heart of Venice by rinogas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice #2 by wolf86, on Flickr


VENEZIA 036 by luther.Lu, on Flickr


Bella Venezia,  by JMDasso, on Flickr


Gondola Parking by M_Verdina, on Flickr


DSC03569 by W_Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

competizione sportiva-murano-venezia-italia by Giuseppe G, on Flickr


venezia by PIZZO76, on Flickr


IMG_2864 by Tommaso Beniero, on Flickr


IMG_2976 by Tommaso Beniero, on Flickr


IMG_2908 by Tommaso Beniero, on Flickr


IMG_2858 by Tommaso Beniero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

venezia by PIZZO76, on Flickr


venezia by PIZZO76, on Flickr


Berkeley campus by pb-n-james, on Flickr


wake up in the morning and go front lawn fishing by pb-n-james, on Flickr


Untitled by magnifik 2.0, on Flickr


Viva Venezia, Viva San Marco by lencss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

イタリア-ヴェネツィア-2010.09.22 by hiroshi_sato, on Flickr


イタリア-ヴェネツィア-2010.09.22 by hiroshi_sato, on Flickr


Redentore by Manunue, on Flickr


Cannaregio by Manunue, on Flickr


Dorsoduro by Manunue, on Flickr


Bagliore veneziano by Salvatore Adelfi, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

splendid shots from Venice....:cheers2:


----------



## Fab87

*Lido di Venezia...*
you could call it Venice Beach 


Uno di albi_tai, su Flickr

a bit like Venice, but with cars

Water Ways di Teone!, su Flickr

Hotel Des Bains, location of the famous novel Death in Venice

hotel des bains death in venice muerte en venecia hotel di enrique del pozo, su Flickr


Death in Venice di italiangerry, su Flickr

on the other side, looking back to venice

Lido di Venezia di faktotum, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lumenus/


----------



## christos-greece

Salida AAN Venecia by David Castillo., on Flickr


Salida AAN Venecia by David Castillo., on Flickr


Sunset in Venice by marcorenieri, on Flickr


Venice , Ponte De Rialto by Malcolm Bott, on Flickr


Venice, Ponte De l'Accademia by Malcolm Bott, on Flickr


Venice, Piazza San Marco by Malcolm Bott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

spooky by werner boehm *, on Flickr


Christelle by Pedro Valiente, on Flickr


Joëlle y Christian Esteve by Pedro Valiente, on Flickr


IMG_5100 by Hasenohr76, on Flickr


IMG_5093 by Hasenohr76, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Calle de la Canonica by Jill Clardy, on Flickr


_MG_0170.jpg by Fabio Malegori, on Flickr


venice from rialto by Vascotto V., on Flickr


venice by Vascotto V., on Flickr


Venezia by gyutima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Anna P. ~, on Flickr


Untitled by Anna P. ~, on Flickr


Les gondoles de Venise by _jaime1, on Flickr


venice by Roberto Trm, on Flickr


An Evening in Venice by Jill Clardy, on Flickr


Venice by Malcolm Bott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from a Gondola by Jill Clardy, on Flickr


Venice reflect by Luca Campagnaro, on Flickr


Venezia by Luca Campagnaro, on Flickr


Venezia by Luca Campagnaro, on Flickr


Il Ponte di Rialto by _jaime1, on Flickr


Venezia by Luca Campagnaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venetian Skyline by Jimboban, on Flickr


Venice skyline by lynneayers, on Flickr


Venice skyline by Arno Manders, on Flickr


Venice skyline by night by swisstony10, on Flickr


Venice Skyline by Alessio Piombo Photographer, on Flickr


Campaniles di Venezia by Jill Clardy, on Flickr


----------



## abrandao

Incredible city!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Don Giovanni by illoto, on Flickr


Venice by Raluca Melania, on Flickr


Campanile shadow by halfdreaming*, on Flickr


View from Campanile di San Marco by halfdreaming*, on Flickr


St Mark's Basilica, Venice by KatieHarker, on Flickr


VENICE_San Marco Campanile PanoIMGP0406 by Nouveau Voyages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Pietro di Castello by invitojazz, on Flickr


Untitled by Piccadilly Line, on Flickr


Untitled by Piccadilly Line, on Flickr


Venice - Light and Shade Inside the Doge's Palace by antonychammond, on Flickr


Venezia by Carmelo61 - Photo Passion .... Ciao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC0586-Edit by www.matthewstainer.co.uk, on Flickr


P1050977 by Simone groooms.com, on Flickr


P1050974 by Simone groooms.com, on Flickr


Basilica e campanile di San Marco by Simone groooms.com, on Flickr


P1050946 by Simone groooms.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Maria and Ricky Sposi a Venezia - 8 by digitimagephoto, on Flickr


Rialto Bridge by eivindtjohei, on Flickr


Grand Canal by eivindtjohei, on Flickr


Venice Grand Canal from Accademia Bridge by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Acqua Alta 2012 by eric_al, on Flickr


Acqua Alta 2012 by eric_al, on Flickr


Scanned Image #37 by hanbell, on Flickr


Venice - Gondolas in the Afternoon Light by antonychammond, on Flickr


Piazza San Marco by dhmig, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks for the amazing pics


----------



## christos-greece

Pôr do sol em Veneza by mareiêva, on Flickr


Venice, 2012 by Photoreality.org, on Flickr


Venezia by cutix, on Flickr


Vnz by Sus Blanco, on Flickr


_DSC0675-Edit by www.matthewstainer.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Italy 2012 Venice by The Real Chrisparkle, on Flickr


Italy 2012 Venice by The Real Chrisparkle, on Flickr


Italy 2012 Venice by The Real Chrisparkle, on Flickr


SestierSanPolo by ferrazziphoto, on Flickr


Diluvio in arrivo by ChinellatoPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow wow


----------



## christos-greece

Venice - A Beautiful City That Is Poles Apart!  by antonychammond, on Flickr


Untitled by Zú Sánchez. EnVeneciaDo, on Flickr


Untitled by 葉屁, on Flickr


Trattoria in Venezia by Zú Sánchez. EnVeneciaDo, on Flickr


Untitled by 葉屁, on Flickr


Untitled by 葉屁, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

And now for something different:

Some typical venetian dish...

MOECHE Cross '12 di e r t z u i ° film, su Flickr


MOECHE Cross '12 di e r t z u i ° film, su Flickr

some unusal venice landscapes:


Venezia - lido di LorenaDT, su Flickr


Dal rosa al blu di Teone!, su Flickr

(cycling paths in the laguna)

MOECHE Cross '12 di e r t z u i ° film, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87

Natural oasis of Ca Roman, located in the outter island of Pellestrina, which, together with the Lido, separates the Lagoon from the open sea. Still belongs to the city of Venice, and can be easily reached with public transportation+bikes. 


Pellestrina, oasi Ca' Roman © Luca Ferrari (119) di www.ilreporter.com, su Flickr


Pellestrina, oasi Ca' Roman © Luca Ferrari (40) di www.ilreporter.com, su Flickr

fishing houses:


Passeggiando tra i pescatori di Teone!, su Flickr


Fratino © S. Castelli di www.ilreporter.com, su Flickr


Gheppio © N. Lodigiani di www.ilreporter.com, su Flickr


SPIAGGIA DI PELLESTRINA di anto61, su Flickr


----------



## midrise

:cheers:The poetic islands of love and beauty, magical, with good food and wine too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece

burano by Michele.Loris, on Flickr


burano by Michele.Loris, on Flickr


Venezia by nertog - Walk With Me, on Flickr


Untitled by 葉屁, on Flickr


Venice couple  by 葉屁, on Flickr


----------



## oakwood....

by me


----------



## aarhusforever

Beautiful photos


----------



## christos-greece

2012 Venice by christian.costabel, on Flickr


2012 Venice by christian.costabel, on Flickr


2012 Venice by christian.costabel, on Flickr


2012 Venice by christian.costabel, on Flickr


2012 Venice by christian.costabel, on Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

is it okay to post these here? their quality isnt that good i dont want to ruin the thread, they are extremely interesting though

i received this via email, im not sure of the photographer(s) , having contacted the guy that sent them , they appear to be by a man called "paulo amebrossi" (not sure the spelling)
so if there is any citation issues please notify

venice during floods


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi




----------



## christos-greece

^^ I cannot see them SoroushPersepolisi...


Una notte a Venezia by Chimay Bleue, on Flickr


Gondoles Saint Marc / San Marco by Mickael DOS SANTOS (www.mickaeldossantos.fr), on Flickr


Pont du Rialto by Mickael DOS SANTOS (www.mickaeldossantos.fr), on Flickr


Venise / Venice / Venezia by Mickael DOS SANTOS (www.mickaeldossantos.fr), on Flickr


Untitled by osamu ito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia - day 3 by Laura Comolli (Purses&I), on Flickr


Venezia - day 3 by Laura Comolli (Purses&I), on Flickr


Venezia - day 3 by Laura Comolli (Purses&I), on Flickr


Venezia - day 3 by Laura Comolli (Purses&I), on Flickr


Venezia - day 3 by Laura Comolli (Purses&I), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

LE GRAND CANAL 30 AVRIL 2012 by venise photos, on Flickr


venezia 7 by nonsodove, on Flickr


venezia 8 by nonsodove, on Flickr


Venice by H&XL, on Flickr


Venice by H&XL, on Flickr


Venice by H&XL, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

molto belle queste foto


----------



## christos-greece

Venice - A Beautful City in the Frame!  by antonychammond, on Flickr


venezia 4 by nonsodove, on Flickr


venezia 7 by nonsodove, on Flickr


View from Campanile di San Marco by halfdreaming*, on Flickr


Campanile shadow by halfdreaming*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Zú Sánchez. EnVeneciaDo, on Flickr


IMG_6713 by Melissa Ridolfi, on Flickr


IMG_6679 by Melissa Ridolfi, on Flickr


IMG_6595 by Melissa Ridolfi, on Flickr


San Marco / San Giorgio Maggiore by eric_al, on Flickr


San Marco by eric_al, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy by mikealex, on Flickr


Venice, Italy by mikealex, on Flickr


Venice, Italy by mikealex, on Flickr


Venice, Italy by mikealex, on Flickr


5D2n_20120506_2222 by mikealex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3651 by simon james_f, on Flickr


Sunset on the Grand Canal Venice, Italy by SunyFLx4, on Flickr


DSCF0080 by Middle Herrington, on Flickr


DSCF0066 by Middle Herrington, on Flickr


DSCF0054 by Middle Herrington, on Flickr


DSCF0052 by Middle Herrington, on Flickr


DSCF9971 by Middle Herrington, on Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

christos-greece said:


> ^^ I cannot see them SoroushPersepolisi...


links seem to be dead, il see if i can fix them


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks kay:


Campanile di San Marco by ZenoWai09, on Flickr


America's Cup Venice 2012 - 09 May 2012 by ChinellatoPhoto, on Flickr


Venice - Canal Grande by 206blue, on Flickr


Venice - Campanile di San Marco by 206blue, on Flickr


Venice - San Marco by 206blue, on Flickr


Venice - San Marco Piazza by 206blue, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

bravo bravo


----------



## Cbr Domes

One of the most beautiful cities in the world IMO :drool:


----------



## christos-greece

2 May: Skyline by veronaberryman, on Flickr


Venice - The Chiesa del Santissimo from Across the Canale della Giudecca by antonychammond, on Flickr


venice, italy by danjeffayelles, on Flickr


venice, italy by danjeffayelles, on Flickr


Venice Skyline by Alessio Piombo Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia - Accademia by Simone Celestino, on Flickr


Friendship Concert - Campo Santo Stefano, Venice by Interkultur.Germany, on Flickr


Friendship Concert - Campo Santo Stefano, Venice by Interkultur.Germany, on Flickr


Untitled by buttha, on Flickr


Canal Grande by bluestuff1966, on Flickr


Ponte di Rialto by bluestuff1966, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Trappentoren by chris.eke, on Flickr


Chiesa di San Rocco by chris.eke, on Flickr


Dogenpaleis by chris.eke, on Flickr


Dogenpaleis by chris.eke, on Flickr


Venice, Veneto, Italy, 2009 by Photox0906, on Flickr


Basilic SAN MARCO by chris.eke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The "Roads" of Venice by Jill Clardy, on Flickr


Untitled by ~ Emmanuel Eloi ~, on Flickr


Scorcio notturno by Remo Controcorrente, on Flickr


Palazzo ducale by Remo Controcorrente, on Flickr


Gondoliere by Remo Controcorrente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice Italy by gourmet juice box, on Flickr


Venice Italy by gourmet juice box, on Flickr


Venice Italy by gourmet juice box, on Flickr


Venice Italy by gourmet juice box, on Flickr


Venice Italy by gourmet juice box, on Flickr


Ponte dei sospiri by Zú Sánchez. GRACIAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dorsoduro, Masks at the Carnival of Venice, Venezia, Italy by Photos Girados, on Flickr


image by 桃米水NoerHsu, on Flickr


_MG_9146_Venezia_20120324 by LuxTonnerre, on Flickr


_MG_9129_Venezia_20120324 by LuxTonnerre, on Flickr


_MG_9113_Venezia_20120324 by LuxTonnerre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CaeLaNocheEnVenecia by Zú Sánchez. GRACIAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, on Flickr


Luna Rossa Prada by [keko], on Flickr


Venezia, Italia by Batistini 2,5 million views, on Flickr


Gran canale e Santa Maria della Salute dal Ponte dell'Accademia, Venezia, Italia by Batistini 2,5 million views, on Flickr


Venice - A Partial View of the Ponte dell'Accademia by antonychammond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Una gondola by Remo Controcorrente, on Flickr


DSCF8193 by OHiBi, on Flickr


OtraVenecia by Zú Sánchez. GRACIAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, on Flickr


Untitled by Alain ♥, on Flickr


Venezia by . talita montenegro ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rio de le Muneghete by ilnorge, on Flickr


image by 桃米水NoerHsu, on Flickr


Untitled by Zú Sánchez. GRACIAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, on Flickr


Kitty by JaZ99wro, on Flickr


America's Cup Venice 2012 - 17 May 2012 by ChinellatoPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Canal by atorphoto, on Flickr


Dusk on the Grand Canal by atorphoto, on Flickr


gondolier by atorphoto, on Flickr


image by 桃米水NoerHsu, on Flickr


Untitled by Zú Sánchez. GRACIAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Alain ♥, on Flickr


Venezia by daniellebergere, on Flickr


2011-2012 America's Cup World Series - Venice Regatta by f_a_z_e_r, on Flickr


2011-2012 America's Cup World Series - Venice Regatta by f_a_z_e_r, on Flickr


2011-2012 America's Cup World Series - Venice Regatta by f_a_z_e_r, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SUNRISE by Alain ♥, on Flickr


Venice by Lil Snoop, on Flickr


MSC Magnifica by Daisuke Ido, on Flickr


MSC Magnifica by Daisuke Ido, on Flickr


Venezia by Beps981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sottoporteggo by Matthew Traucht, on Flickr


Venezia, 2012 by Luca Napoli [lucanapoli.altervista.org], on Flickr


America's Cup Venice 2012 - 18 May 2012 by ChinellatoPhoto, on Flickr


Flowers on the Wall by Matthew Traucht, on Flickr


Riflessi di Venezia by vanniphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Italy 2012 Venice by The Real Chrisparkle, on Flickr


Italy 2012 Venice by The Real Chrisparkle, on Flickr


Italy 2012 Venice by The Real Chrisparkle, on Flickr


Italy 2012 Venice by The Real Chrisparkle, on Flickr


Untitled by elalex2009, on Flickr


Chut... le soleil s'endort... by Alain ♥, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice - 004 by SarahAshleighB, on Flickr


Perfect Venice by JaZ99wro, on Flickr


dentro la "Marinarezza" by Ro-Berty, on Flickr


Marinarezza by Ro-Berty, on Flickr


I wait for you, every morning, with my gondola in front of the Hotel Danieli, Venezia, Italia by Batistini Gaston, on Flickr


Piazza San Marco by dmmaus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Aleph2008, on Flickr


Venezia by minus6, on Flickr


Piazza San Marco by lornaurwin, on Flickr


San Marco by eric_al, on Flickr


San Marco / San Giorgio Maggiore by eric_al, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

venice by luca paramidani, on Flickr


Rio di San Provolo, Venezia, Italia by Batistini Gaston, on Flickr


Venezia by cutix, on Flickr


Arropak zabalik Castello-ko ubide baten gainean by kixmi71, on Flickr


Piazza San Marco by lornaurwin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ponte dei sospiri by Zú Sánchez., on Flickr


Capture the moment by liban, on Flickr


. by mariae baltica, on Flickr


VENEZIA by gianni.mello, on Flickr


VENEZIA by gianni.mello, on Flickr


VENEZIA by gianni.mello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arriving in Venice by Pat L.314, on Flickr


Venice from above (1) by LTCE, on Flickr


Venice by Skylarkerette, on Flickr


CIMG7774 Venice from above by pinktigger, on Flickr


Venice - Aerial View by Joseph Hollick, on Flickr


Venezia, Italia by Ricardo TG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset in Venice by SVA1969, on Flickr


San Giorgio by gabrieli gino, on Flickr


San Giorgio2 by gabrieli gino, on Flickr


Desde el vaporetto by Ana (Yera), on Flickr


Any day in Venice is a good day by dmmaus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice (Thanks x 1000 comments) by Carmelo61 - Photo Passion, on Flickr


Padova by Carmelo61 - Photo Passion, on Flickr


Rialto Bridge by Nathan Vitale, on Flickr


Venise Wonderful Way by Broogland, on Flickr


Dux-jauregia kanaletik by kixmi71, on Flickr


----------



## timo9

Great pics!


----------



## KingNick

Stunning!


----------



## christos-greece

Ponte di Rialto (Venezia Leftover) by Drey', on Flickr


Chioggia (Venezia) by Carmelo61 - Photo Passion, on Flickr


riporte di blu by Baumau, on Flickr


Ponte di Rialto HDR by Baumau, on Flickr


Chioggia (Venezia) by Carmelo61 - Photo Passion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by joannazaf, on Flickr


Approaching Venice by brownpau, on Flickr


Approaching Venice by brownpau, on Flickr


Venice from the Air by brownpau, on Flickr


Venice from the Air by brownpau, on Flickr


stormy Venezia by Alan T F Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Massimo Battesini, on Flickr


Venezia by Massimo Battesini, on Flickr


Venezia by Massimo Battesini, on Flickr


Venezia by Massimo Battesini, on Flickr


San Giorgio Maggiore (Venise) by calabrese, on Flickr


Débarquement du vaporetto (Venise) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by MarleneMaru, on Flickr


Untitled by MarleneMaru, on Flickr


Untitled by MarleneMaru, on Flickr


Venezia by Jakob Hans, on Flickr


Venezia by diptanandana, on Flickr


Church of San Giorgio Maggiore by diptanandana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#venezia #venice #canali #italy #igers #buildings #photooftheday by breakerfall79, on Flickr


Giudecca al tramonto by .Ambra., on Flickr


Venice by Angryoffinchley, on Flickr


Venice by Angryoffinchley, on Flickr


Venice by Angryoffinchley, on Flickr


Venice by Angryoffinchley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cluttered Venice by cabe26, on Flickr


Salviati by Sublime Digital, on Flickr


Wating for the Vaporetto by Sublime Digital, on Flickr


The Tree by Sublime Digital, on Flickr


Chimneys by Sublime Digital, on Flickr


Accademia by Sublime Digital, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oceania Riviera by laperlenoire, on Flickr


Oceania Riviera by laperlenoire, on Flickr


Oceania Riviera by laperlenoire, on Flickr


Place Saint-Marc et ses pigeons (Venise) by calabrese, on Flickr


Les touristes à Venise by calabrese, on Flickr


Venise, une ville sans voiture. by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

fantastic photos from Venice, thanks christos.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


DSC_0761 come oggetto avanzato-1 by barisonalberto, on Flickr


Untitled by Silvia Sala, on Flickr


Every day life in the city... by capo_cordata, on Flickr


Bridges across the canals of Venice by ejhrap, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

photos by me


----------



## christos-greece

So many (too many) tourists in Venezia by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


Причалы  by dmytrok, on Flickr


heavy traffic by dmytrok, on Flickr


Paolo Sarpi by dmytrok, on Flickr


Venedig by dmytrok, on Flickr


Hotel Cavalleto by dmytrok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from the Piazetta San Marco to the island of San Giorgio Maggiore by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


Venedig, Scuola Grande di San Marco by zacke82, on Flickr


Venedig, Rio de la Sensa by zacke82, on Flickr


Rialto is always an overcrowded and busy place by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


House at Calle Zaccaria by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Splash by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


The busy waterways of colorful Venice by B℮n, on Flickr


VeneciaDespierta by Zú Sánchez., on Flickr


Rush Hour Traffic by abstractconformity, on Flickr


彩色島 by George Chang!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia e dintorni 2012 by PhotoAlberto73, on Flickr


Venezia e dintorni 2012 by PhotoAlberto73, on Flickr


Venezia e dintorni 2012 by PhotoAlberto73, on Flickr


Santa Maria della Salute by Mindful Youth, on Flickr


IMG_6815ok by Markus Diver, on Flickr


Venise by Aurelien.Censier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3564 by simon james_f, on Flickr


Untitled by secret.dimensions, on Flickr


oh bella by secret.dimensions, on Flickr


Venice by night by armxesde, on Flickr


Venice: St Mark's Basilica / Basilica di San Marco by armxesde, on Flickr


Venice by armxesde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arsenale, Venezia by copetan, on Flickr


Arsenale, Venezia by copetan, on Flickr


Venezia by copetan, on Flickr


Piazza San Marco, Venezia by copetan, on Flickr


San Zanipolo, Venezia by copetan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Murano. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


Benedictine monastery of San Giorgio Maggiore, Venice by gowersaint, on Flickr


Gondola by paul nine-o, on Flickr


IMG_4078 by simon james_f, on Flickr


Rialto panorama by Volto71, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venedig / Venice / Venezia by jurip, on Flickr


Venedig / Venice / Venezia by jurip, on Flickr


Venedig / Venice / Venezia by jurip, on Flickr


Venedig / Venice / Venezia by jurip, on Flickr


Venedig / Venice / Venezia by jurip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice at night by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


Artformation Overload by Mindful Youth, on Flickr


St Mark's Clocktower and Palais Des Doges at San Marco by Mindful Youth, on Flickr


Shipment by Mindful Youth, on Flickr


Venice Street Art by paul nine-o, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gondola service by marco.vidonis, on Flickr


By the water by marco.vidonis, on Flickr


Entry to the Arsenal by marco.vidonis, on Flickr


Venetian Lagoon in the Adriatic Sea by B℮n, on Flickr


Basilica San Marco by dmmaus, on Flickr


----------



## oakwood....

Famous Venice.


----------



## Sanii

Bellissima


----------



## christos-greece

Burano / L`Isola di Burano / La Laguna Veneta / Venedig / Venice / Venezia by jurip, on Flickr


Burano / L`Isola di Burano / La Laguna Veneta / Venedig / Venice / Venezia by jurip, on Flickr


Burano / L`Isola di Burano / La Laguna Veneta / Venedig / Venice / Venezia by jurip, on Flickr


Murano / L`Isola di Murano / La Laguna Veneta / Venedig / Venice / Venezia by jurip, on Flickr


Murano / L`Isola di Murano / La Laguna Veneta / Venedig / Venice / Venezia by jurip, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kewing/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adriatic22/


----------



## niukin

A very nice city, but too overcrowded (


----------



## christos-greece

The most beautiful place by Maria Rosaria Sannino/images and words, on Flickr


vv 49 by ferncott, on Flickr


vv 41 by ferncott, on Flickr


Venice by aqle.optical, on Flickr


Burano / L`Isola di Burano / La Laguna Veneta / Venedig / Venice / Venezia by jurip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The richness, color, light, texture and history of Venice by B℮n, on Flickr


Punta della Dogana by Titanium007, on Flickr


Canalazzo by Titanium007, on Flickr


Santa Maria della Salute by dmmaus, on Flickr


Piazzetta San Marco by dmmaus, on Flickr


San Giórgio Maggiore by dmmaus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arsenal октября 10, 2011 by iolegovich, on Flickr


Veiw on Grand Canal октября 09, 2011 by iolegovich, on Flickr


De La Chiesa декабря 15, 2011-5 by iolegovich, on Flickr


Venezia by Diane Halling, on Flickr


Sophie&Adam Venice Wedding - 28 by digitimagephoto, on Flickr


----------



## leo_msg

Veneza é joia rara e preciosa da humanidade (Ý) simplesmente um espetáculo


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by adrisigners, on Flickr


EnveneciadosIlustracionLook by Zú Sánchez., on Flickr


Untitled by Zú Sánchez., on Flickr


Venice by paul nine-o, on Flickr


The Grand Canal in the heart of Venice by B℮n, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venedig / Venice / Venezia by jurip, on Flickr


Venezia , festa del Redentore by andaradagio, on Flickr


Venedig / Venice / Venezia by jurip, on Flickr


Venedig / Venice / Venezia by jurip, on Flickr


Venedig / Venice / Venezia by jurip, on Flickr


Venedig / Venice / Venezia by jurip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_6908 by nomad496, on Flickr


Venice by paul nine-o, on Flickr


Venice 03n by Paul J. Escamilla, on Flickr


Venice by paul nine-o, on Flickr


Venezia, festa del Redentore by andaradagio, on Flickr


Venezia, festa del Redentore by andaradagio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Zú Sánchez., on Flickr


Venice by Adriana Verolla, on Flickr


View from the Rialto Bridge by marsmith7, on Flickr


DSC_5059 by Valentino Grassi (Ideas in Motion), on Flickr


DSC_5061 by Valentino Grassi (Ideas in Motion), on Flickr


DSC_5132-2 by Valentino Grassi (Ideas in Motion), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice: Domes of St Mark's Basilica by geoff-e, on Flickr


Untitled by flos puella, on Flickr


2 May: Skyline by Quiet Place Photography, on Flickr


venice, italy by danjeffayelles, on Flickr


Venice skyline by lynneayers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Grand Canal by rao.anirudh, on Flickr


Through the arch by rao.anirudh, on Flickr


Venice from above by rao.anirudh, on Flickr


Ponte della Costituzione by rao.anirudh, on Flickr


The Island and Church of San Giorgio Maggiore by rao.anirudh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ragni pervinca by Daniele Farinon, on Flickr


Shutter to Think by John Jack Rice, on Flickr


Cimitero by 12th St David, on Flickr


Venice by Adriana Verolla, on Flickr


Piazzale Roma by rao.anirudh, on Flickr


Venetian Canals by John Jack Rice, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_6046 by diablomilanese, on Flickr


Venezia by ToysLand, on Flickr


P7110293 by Mister Kim Photography, on Flickr


Venice waterfront and Doge's Palace by lreed76, on Flickr


San Giovanni Ilarione (Verona) by Carmelo61 PhotoPassion Thanks +700.000 views, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

beautiful....


----------



## christos-greece

Green Dome by John Jack Rice, on Flickr


Venice by Adriana Verolla, on Flickr


Venice by Adriana Verolla, on Flickr


colors by Spring.Break, on Flickr


Come di notte, sui tetti i gatti by Daniele Farinon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Adriana Verolla, on Flickr


i Frari by Carlo Zustovi, on Flickr


Venice by fabianalopez, on Flickr


One reason for the crowds in Venice by ejhrap, on Flickr


Venice by Adriana Verolla, on Flickr


Venice by Adriana Verolla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gondola service at the Canal Grande in Venice by B℮n, on Flickr


Alba su Piazza San Marco, Venezia (Sunrise on the Piazza San Marco) by Educação Espírita, on Flickr


Santa Maria Della Salute by jpiteira15, on Flickr


Italia - Venezia by live_sam, on Flickr


Italia - Venezia by live_sam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A rich and rosy sunset over Venezia by B℮n, on Flickr


Facade of San Giorgio Maggiore, Venice by gowersaint, on Flickr


Detail of the facade of St Mark's, Venice by gowersaint, on Flickr


Untitled by fabianalopez, on Flickr


Untitled by fabianalopez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

bell tower by SpazLady, on Flickr


View of San Marco by SpazLady, on Flickr


Venice stroll by SpazLady, on Flickr


Pinky sunset colors along the Grand Canal of Venezia by B℮n, on Flickr


IMG_9438 by angloitalian followus, on Flickr


IMG_9372 by angloitalian followus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice Views by John Jack Rice, on Flickr


Alleyways by John Jack Rice, on Flickr


Piazza San Marco by blademace, on Flickr


Boat Anchors by Impersonation, on Flickr


Cafe by the Canal by Impersonation, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

No words for this beauty. :drool:


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Burton Babes, on Flickr


Venice by Burton Babes, on Flickr


Venezia by Clarissa Amaral, on Flickr


Venezia by Clarissa Amaral, on Flickr


Venezia by Clarissa Amaral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset over the Grand Canal by Icypop, on Flickr


The Santa Maria Della Salute by Icypop, on Flickr


The Santa Maria Della Salute by Icypop, on Flickr


ST.MARK'S SQUARE _VENICE by GIUSEPPE GRECO PHOTO, on Flickr


Venezia - Canal Grande by seanavigatorsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chioggia by potomo, on Flickr


Chioggia by potomo, on Flickr


Chioggia by potomo, on Flickr


Chioggia by potomo, on Flickr


Chioggia by potomo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Piazza San Marco by cate.fludd, on Flickr


Venice by schhhtefan, on Flickr


venice by Roberto Trm, on Flickr


IMG_9327 by angloitalian followus, on Flickr


IMG_6510 by Nicola Cocconi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by seanavigatorsson, on Flickr


Burano by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


venice by Roberto Trm, on Flickr


Campiello del Remer by ChinellatoPhoto, on Flickr


IMG_6498 by Nicola Cocconi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ponte dell'Accademia by blademace, on Flickr


Ghosts in the night, Venice by CM Ortega, on Flickr


Venice by Burton Babes, on Flickr


Venezia, Italy. by ★☆Gigi☆★, on Flickr


Ponte di Rialto by isadore_erica, on Flickr


Venice by Burton Babes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by z e d s p i c s™, on Flickr


Pour Le Dernier voyage by photoval37, on Flickr


Burano, Venice, Italy by mjjlive, on Flickr


IMG_9390_large by peterlangela, on Flickr


IMG_9596_large by peterlangela, on Flickr


IMG_9551_large by peterlangela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Riverboat by John Jack Rice, on Flickr


Back-alley River by John Jack Rice, on Flickr


Venice by rmzphoto, on Flickr


Venice by rmzphoto, on Flickr


Venice by rmzphoto, on Flickr


Venice by rmzphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A square in Venice by Franco Coluzzi, on Flickr


Untitled by Zú Sánchez, on Flickr


Venice by pennyline, on Flickr


VENECIA by Zú Sánchez, on Flickr


Venice by rmzphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20111201 - Venice 280 by Inglewood Mum (Chris), on Flickr


Venetian Architecture by John Jack Rice, on Flickr


Scaffold Dome by John Jack Rice, on Flickr


20111201 - Venice 262 by Inglewood Mum (Chris), on Flickr


20111201 - Venice 249 by Inglewood Mum (Chris), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

El Niño y la Rana - Venecia by Glo Ribas, on Flickr


Untitled by fabianalopez, on Flickr


A boat on the Canal Grande by photobeppus, on Flickr


Station of Venezia Santa Lucia by photobeppus, on Flickr


A passengers ship in Venezia by photobeppus, on Flickr


A street of Venezia by photobeppus, on Flickr


Venezia Santa Lucia Station by photobeppus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by guido_ee, on Flickr


VENICE BY NIGHT by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


VENICE BY NIGHT by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


Venezia by Sophie Hogwitz, on Flickr


Venezia by Sophie Hogwitz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Polipi by Daniele Farinon, on Flickr


Trattoria Sempione Ristorante - Venezia / Venice / Venetie by rens.marskamp, on Flickr


Ristorante a Venezia by Zú Sánchez, on Flickr


Venezia by guido_ee, on Flickr


Nuns by * Your Faux Villain *, on Flickr


VENICE BY NIGHT by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


VENICE BY NIGHT by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

venecia by jazzypixels, on Flickr


Gondolas by Pierre.l16, on Flickr


Departing by * Your Faux Villain *, on Flickr


The Love Boat? by Kadaltik, on Flickr


Cliché Absolu Vénitien II by Kadaltik, on Flickr


Secret Island by robert81alem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Italy Venice Venice Next to Calatravàs Bridge (Rialto) August 2012 by Smo_Q, on Flickr


Burano by Andanuche, on Flickr


Canal veneciano 2 by Andanuche, on Flickr


Canal veneciano 4 by Andanuche, on Flickr


Hotel Pensione Accademia by tarmo888, on Flickr


Hotel Al Sole (my hotel) by paul nine-o, on Flickr


Venice / Venezia / Venedig by jurip, on Flickr


----------



## Newyorkfantasy

Fantasitc pics!Awesome!:banana:


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy (Part I) by mypeacetree, on Flickr


Venice, Italy (Part I) by mypeacetree, on Flickr


Venice, Italy (Part I) by mypeacetree, on Flickr


Venice, Italy (Part I) by mypeacetree, on Flickr


Venice, Italy (Part I) by mypeacetree, on Flickr


Piazza San Marco, Venezia by Timon91, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks for the updates


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Weclome 


Gondels in Venice by rens.marskamp, on Flickr


Grand Canal Venice by rens.marskamp, on Flickr


Grand Canal Venice by rens.marskamp, on Flickr


Quiet Canal by ejhrap, on Flickr


Italy Venice San Marco Square August 2012 by Smo_Q, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Burano: a colorful city! by ★☆Gigi☆★, on Flickr


Venezia_It_S.MariaDellaSalute_inContext_10 by Mitch Howard, on Flickr


Première photo de ... by sergecos, on Flickr


Canal Grande at Night (Dell'accademia) by Pierre.l16, on Flickr


Gondels in Venice by rens.marskamp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Marco, Venice, Italy by ChihPing, on Flickr


DSC_0770 by Eltonest, on Flickr


Varal #venezia #veneza #venice #varal #italy #italia by Chato Cotidiano, on Flickr


Trânsito/Rush hour #venezia #venice #veneza #italy #italia #gondola by Chato Cotidiano, on Flickr


Salute by Phillstah, on Flickr


Gondolas in Venice. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

12-03 Venice (Italy) by Andrea Vascellari, on Flickr


12-03 Venice (Italy) by Andrea Vascellari, on Flickr


12-03 Murano - Venice (Italy) by Andrea Vascellari, on Flickr


Basilica di San Marco by Mindful Youth, on Flickr


Metropole by Mindful Youth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1648 by benleto, on Flickr


IMG_1655 by benleto, on Flickr


SAM_2243 by benleto, on Flickr


SAM_2221 by benleto, on Flickr


SAM_2219 by benleto, on Flickr


SAM_2176 by benleto, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

awesome, lovely photos from Venice...:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

Le Rialto by sergecos, on Flickr


Venedig by skistar64, on Flickr


Venedig by skistar64, on Flickr


Callejon Venecia by andrei030, on Flickr


DSC_0844 by ez!o, on Flickr


Venice 2012 LIV by __Daniele__, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

giro del paleto - regata dei giovani in puparin by benth0s, on Flickr


Grand Canal by tigrus26, on Flickr


San Giorgio Maggiore by tigrus26, on Flickr


Palazzo Cavalli-Franchetti by tigrus26, on Flickr


Giudecca by tigrus26, on Flickr


Basilique Santa Maria della Salute by tigrus26, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A rich and rosy sunset over Venezia by B℮n, on Flickr


Gondolas - ReUp by leonchyk, on Flickr


Venice by marta ( on - off ), on Flickr


Venice canal by night by theMelodramaticFool, on Flickr


Untitled by Zú Sánchez, on Flickr


Le Zattere by MisterPeter!, on Flickr


----------



## Indonesian Pride

it's simply amazing!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Piazza San Marco, Venezia by violinconcertono3, on Flickr


A Venice Evening by ZenoWai09, on Flickr


Untitled by Isaacs Apple, on Flickr


Untitled by Isaacs Apple, on Flickr


Unsteady shot by Isaacs Apple, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by night 02 by FVenuda, on Flickr


Venice by night 01 by FVenuda, on Flickr


Venice BW 01 by FVenuda, on Flickr


Accademia Bridge Venice by Lazenby43, on Flickr


Venice St Marks Square cafe by Lazenby43, on Flickr


San Giorgio Maggiore by marin.tomic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Santa Maria dei Miracoli by MisterPeter!, on Flickr


San Marco by MisterPeter!, on Flickr


The Gondola Rush by RachelGouk, on Flickr


Canal Grande dal Ponte di Rialto by chromonster, on Flickr


Canal Grande dal Ponte di Rialto by chromonster, on Flickr


Ca' Pesaro by chromonster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy - Base of Santa Maria della Salute by afterw0rdz, on Flickr


And I'm wondering why you left by RachaelMc, on Flickr


Santa Maria della Salute by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


S. Giorgio Maggiore  by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


San Giorgio Maggiore by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


Piazza San Marco by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


Waterfront east of St. Mark's by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Mark's Square - Venice by Litvac Leonid, on Flickr


Italy Venice August 2012 by Smo_Q, on Flickr


Venedig / Venice by jurip, on Flickr


Silent Fondamenta by RachelGouk, on Flickr


Venice by JonoHub, on Flickr


Venice by JonoHub, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Church by ffsimsek, on Flickr


GONDOLES PARKING ONLY by FASOLO PASCAL, on Flickr


Venezia by Doğukan Özmen, on Flickr


Piazza di San Marco by chromonster, on Flickr


Basilica di San Marco by chromonster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5340 by Aubrey Sun, on Flickr


IMG_5352 by Aubrey Sun, on Flickr


IMG_5355 by Aubrey Sun, on Flickr


IMG_5228 by Aubrey Sun, on Flickr


IMG_5183 by Aubrey Sun, on Flickr


IMG_5224 by Aubrey Sun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Zaccaria  by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


San Marco and Doges Palace by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


Venice Waterfront by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


Santi Giovanni e Paolo and other churches  by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


IMG_0283 by res*q, on Flickr


Canale Grande, seen View from the Rialto Bridge, Venice, Italy by Michael Mehl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lost in Venice... by modestino68, on Flickr


Piazzetta San Marco by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


St. Mark's Venice before sunrise by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


Before the crowds arrive by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


San Giorgio Maggiore at Sunrise by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


Doges Palace, S. Giorgio Maggiore by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


Michela e Davide - 18 by digitimagephoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ventisette by laura.foto, on Flickr


ventisei by laura.foto, on Flickr


ventiquattro by laura.foto, on Flickr


Veneza, Itália (Venice, Italy) (39) by Jorge from Brazil, on Flickr


Veneza, Itália (Venice, Italy) (14) by Jorge from Brazil, on Flickr


Veneza, Itália (Venice, Italy) (18) by Jorge from Brazil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Veneza by tomazini, on Flickr


Veneza by tomazini, on Flickr


Venice from St. Mark's Campanile - HDR by Lorant Photography, on Flickr


Tramonto veneziano - Venetian sunset by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


Sunset on San Zaccaria and San Marco - Venice - Italy by Lucie et Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset in Venice by MarcoRNC, on Flickr


Scene da un matrimonio - Scenes from a marriage by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


_DSC0649 la Riva degli Schiavoni by ipon1, on Flickr


IMG_0337_HDR by Gianni Vignola, on Flickr


Untitled by HenriqueGomes, on Flickr


Untitled by HenriqueGomes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dal ponte di Calatrava by ChinellatoPhoto, on Flickr


Ponte di Calatrava by ChinellatoPhoto, on Flickr


Ponte di Calatrava by ChinellatoPhoto, on Flickr


Venezia by ancama_99(toni), on Flickr


_DSC8546 by ugocarmeni.com, on Flickr


_DSC8689 by ugocarmeni.com, on Flickr


_DSC8189 by ugocarmeni.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sensazioni - Sensations by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


Costa Favolosa - Venezia 16-9-12 by Karl70 (Carlo) - www.trainpixel.com, on Flickr


Venezia by ancama_99(toni), on Flickr


_DSC8469 by ugocarmeni.com, on Flickr


_DSC8494 by ugocarmeni.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

57 Venedig, Rio Mondo Nuovo und Ponte del Mondo Nuovo by HEN-Magonza, on Flickr


59 Venedig, Rio Mondo Nuovo und Ponte del Mondo Nuovo by HEN-Magonza, on Flickr


74 Venedig, Blick vom Campo Santa Marina in Calle Larga by HEN-Magonza, on Flickr


88 Venedig, Rio della Fava, Blick von Ponte Sant'Antonio by HEN-Magonza, on Flickr


44 Venedig, Campo Santa Maria Formosa, beliebter Nachmittagstreffpunkt by HEN-Magonza, on Flickr


56 Venedig, Campo Santa Maria Formosa, Ruzzini Palace Hotel by HEN-Magonza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DPP_0208 by GregInPYM, on Flickr


DPP_0279 by GregInPYM, on Flickr


DPP_0245 by GregInPYM, on Flickr


DPP_0200 by GregInPYM, on Flickr


DPP_0251 by GregInPYM, on Flickr


DPP_0272 by GregInPYM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

7541 by giuliano07, on Flickr


57.1 Venedig, Molo, Dogenpalast by HEN-Magonza, on Flickr


75 Venedig, Piazzetta, Dogenpalast, Campanile und Biblioteca Marciana by HEN-Magonza, on Flickr


82 Venedig, Biblioteca Marciana, Campanile und Torre del'Orologio by HEN-Magonza, on Flickr


Aquatic Street by Carlos Bustamante - Cartagena, on Flickr


Venice without you by ancama_99(toni), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venedig - Venice - Venezia by wwwmoniartch, on Flickr


Venedig - Venice - Venezia by wwwmoniartch, on Flickr


Venedig - Venice - Venezia by wwwmoniartch, on Flickr


Venedig - Venice - Venezia by wwwmoniartch, on Flickr


Venedig - Venice - Venezia by wwwmoniartch, on Flickr


Venedig - Venice - Venezia by wwwmoniartch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Fandrade, on Flickr


Buonanotte Serenissima #Venezia #serenissima #venice #goodnight #beautiful #inimitabile by Romana Correale, on Flickr


Piazza San Marco by Vélocia, on Flickr


DSC07220 by belabe, on Flickr


DSC07214 by belabe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

You can turn this world around and bring back all of those happy days by RachaelMc, on Flickr


Venezia by Litvac Leonid, on Flickr


° by the hour of the wolf, on Flickr


° by the hour of the wolf, on Flickr


° by the hour of the wolf, on Flickr


° by the hour of the wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

landscape venezia 21 by hanselegreta, on Flickr


landscape venezia 33 by hanselegreta, on Flickr


Venezia - Rio Marin by marklokash, on Flickr


Canale della Giudecca by Roybatty63, on Flickr


Venezia by Tamachi 999, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

040 Venedig, Canal Grande, Palazzo Corner-Contarini dei Cavalli und Palazzetto Tron by HEN-Magonza, on Flickr


034 Venedig, Canal Grande, Ponte Rialto by HEN-Magonza, on Flickr


028 Venedig, Canal Grande, Palazzo Michiel delle Colonne und Palazzo Michiel del BrusÃ by HEN-Magonza, on Flickr


69 Venedig, Fondamenta della Misericordia by HEN-Magonza, on Flickr


70 Venedig, Fondamenta della Misericordia by HEN-Magonza, on Flickr


66 Venedig, Fondamenta dei Mori by HEN-Magonza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

64 Venedig, Fondamenta della Zattere, Chiesa di Gesuati by HEN-Magonza, on Flickr


77 Venedig, Fondamenta delle Zattere, Chiesa di Santa Maria della Visitazione und Chiesa di Gesuati by HEN-Magonza, on Flickr


63 Venedig, Fondamenta delle Zattere, Chiesa di Santa Maria della Visitazione und Chiesa di Gesuati by HEN-Magonza, on Flickr


41 Venedig, Rio della Fornace by HEN-Magonza, on Flickr


01 Venedig, Dogana und Basilica di San Salvatore auf der Giudecca by HEN-Magonza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

And a memory is all that is left for you now by RachaelMc, on Flickr


I still see your bright eyes, bright eyes by RachaelMc, on Flickr


She is dancing away from me now by RachaelMc, on Flickr


Row, Row, Row Your Boat by ZenoWai09, on Flickr


116.1 Venedig, Chiesa di San Geremia und Palazzo Labia by HEN-Magonza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Fandrade, on Flickr


St. Mark's Square by ejhrap, on Flickr


On a grand scale by ejhrap, on Flickr


On the Grand Canal by ejhrap, on Flickr


street in venice 7 by Bilderschreiber, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Domes of St Marks Basilica by baltoskins, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Venezia by ancama_99(toni), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Piazza San Marco, Venezia by pixiprol, on Flickr


Campanile, Venezia by pixiprol, on Flickr


Venice by pixiprol, on Flickr


Piazza San Marco, Venezia by pixiprol, on Flickr


Venice by pixiprol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by noelia.udr, on Flickr


Venice & Croatia 2012 - 1,091 by m3cfa, on Flickr


Venice & Croatia 2012 - 1,113 by m3cfa, on Flickr


Venice & Croatia 2012 - 1,147 by m3cfa, on Flickr


Venice & Croatia 2012 - 1,148 by m3cfa, on Flickr


Venice & Croatia 2012 - 1,145 by m3cfa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Scarlet.Mind, on Flickr


TAXI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! by Zú Sánchez, on Flickr


Nuit à Venise - Night in Venice by photons_93, on Flickr


Nuit à Venise - Night in Venice by photons_93, on Flickr


Venice & Croatia 2012 - 1,143 by m3cfa, on Flickr


Venice & Croatia 2012 - 1,059 by m3cfa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20120522 Venise Italie - Promenade sur le Grand Canal-010 (32) by anhndee, on Flickr


20120522 Venise Italie - Promenade sur le Grand Canal-010 (41) by anhndee, on Flickr


20120522 Venise Italie - Promenade sur le Grand Canal-010 (28) by anhndee, on Flickr


20120522 Venise Italie -119 (10) by anhndee, on Flickr


20120522 Venise Italie - Promenade sur le Grand Canal-010 (31) by anhndee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dos+Uno by Zú Sánchez, on Flickr


Arte veneciano by Zú Sánchez, on Flickr


_DSC0049 - PALACE GUARDS...LES GARDES DU PALAIS - by ipon1, on Flickr


SENZA TITOLO by D&D PHOTO GALLERY, on Flickr


Infinito. by Black_Side, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Watchout the Waterbus by Litvac Leonid, on Flickr


20120521 Venise Italie-135 by anhndee, on Flickr


20120521 Venise Italie- Basilique Saint Marc-013 by anhndee, on Flickr


Canal Grande by Frankz, on Flickr


Calle del Forno by Frankz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20120521 Venise Italie-083 by anhndee, on Flickr


20120521 Venise Italie- Palazzo Ducale (8) by anhndee, on Flickr


20120521 Venise Italie-075 by anhndee, on Flickr


DUSK IN VENEZIA by jack metthey, on Flickr


VENEDİK by baziyerlercokguzel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

25 secondi di Rialto by Alex Garelli, on Flickr


Acqua alta a Venezia by ChinellatoPhoto, on Flickr


20120521 Venise Italie- Le pont des soupirs-002 by anhndee, on Flickr


20120521 Venise Italie-052 by anhndee, on Flickr


DUSK IN VENEZIA by jack metthey, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

pics by me


----------



## christos-greece

CIMG3351 by calasalamo, on Flickr


CIMG3347 by calasalamo, on Flickr


The Grand Canal, Venice by saxonfenken, on Flickr


20120521 Venise Italie- vues depuis le campanile de San Giorgio Maggiore-014 by anhndee, on Flickr


P9193148 by JCardinal18, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice like a golden cage by jorgemoraga, on Flickr


Venetian sunset by Litvac Leonid, on Flickr


Venice-5 by Alekcander, on Flickr


Venice-43 by Alekcander, on Flickr


Venice-40 by Alekcander, on Flickr


Venice-45 by Alekcander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia #2 by antony51 - 100K+ views, thanks all, on Flickr


Comune di Venezia(Venice) Oct.2012 by WakakoBanana, on Flickr


Comune di Venezia(Venice) Oct.2012 by WakakoBanana, on Flickr


Comune di Venezia(Venice) Oct.2012 by WakakoBanana, on Flickr


Comune di Venezia(Venice) Oct.2012 by WakakoBanana, on Flickr


Comune di Venezia(Venice) Oct.2012 by WakakoBanana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

19 Miscellaneous by W&J Office of Global Education, on Flickr


Chiesa di san Giacometto by arabo67, on Flickr


Burano, Venice, Italy by Georgie Pie, on Flickr


Burano, Venice, Italy by Georgie Pie, on Flickr


20120522 Venise Italie - Promenade sur le Grand Canal-010 (2) by anhndee, on Flickr


20120522 Venise Italie - Promenade sur le Grand Canal-010 (1) by anhndee, on Flickr


----------



## OmI92

Nice pics!


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by axonmanage, on Flickr


Untitled by axonmanage, on Flickr


Island of Murano by Right-Travel, on Flickr


20120522 Venise Italie (61) by anhndee, on Flickr


20120522 Venise Italie (HH)-024 by anhndee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3704 by johnmaley, on Flickr


IMG_3683 by johnmaley, on Flickr


IMG_3572 by johnmaley, on Flickr


IMG_3653 by johnmaley, on Flickr


20120522 Venise Italie - Santa Maria dei Miracoli-001 by anhndee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Burano. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


Venezia, Italy by Alejandro Medina, on Flickr


Venezia, Italy by Alejandro Medina, on Flickr


Venezia, Italy by Alejandro Medina, on Flickr


Venezia, Italy by Alejandro Medina, on Flickr


Venezia, Italy by Alejandro Medina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

AIT_211-1S by ajorgepascua, on Flickr


Venise: balade sur le rio. by claude gourlay, on Flickr


TheTourist by d!g!tALE, on Flickr


SAM_3772 copia by jln_plascencia, on Flickr


Venezia, Italy by Alejandro Medina, on Flickr


Venezia, Italy by Alejandro Medina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia è un colore. by SCassandraALverde, on Flickr


Tramonto sul laguna by pandora4image, on Flickr


IMG_4802 by KOSone, on Flickr


Venice - Venezia by V. Koeditz, on Flickr


Venezia - Venice by spitze71, on Flickr


Venezia - Venice by spitze71, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

061 - Popular Venice by TFRARUG, on Flickr


011 - Venice lagoon by TFRARUG, on Flickr


Ojalá haber vivido aquí más de esos 4 días. by En busca del sol, on Flickr


Piazza dei Signori II by Paul 'Tuna' Turner, on Flickr


Piazza dei Signori IV by Paul 'Tuna' Turner, on Flickr


Venezia, Italia by Alejandro Medina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venetian Blues | San Giorgio Maggiore by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


I'd have time on my hands, time to make some plans. Time to take a different point of view. Time to take a walk and time to sit and talk. But you know I'm too busy bein' blue by RachaelMc, on Flickr


Untitled by mari92t, on Flickr


Picture-546 by Tatius, on Flickr


Picture-413 by Tatius, on Flickr


Picture-508 by Tatius, on Flickr


Picture-480 by Tatius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Canal (Venice) by Lorant Photography, on Flickr


20120524 Venise Italie-237 by anhndee, on Flickr


20120523 Venise Italie - San Giacomo du Rialto by anhndee, on Flickr


20120523 Venise Italie -002 by anhndee, on Flickr


Lightbow by Ekko_BLN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

AIT_215-1S by ajorgepascua, on Flickr


Perspectiva veneciana by En busca del sol, on Flickr


3641-24 by alecompa, on Flickr


Biennale Venezia 2011 by Stanza27, on Flickr


Giallo a Venezia by mariano minolfo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20120524 Venise Italie - Musée Peggy Guggenheim-017 by anhndee, on Flickr


Rainy day in Venice by edmundt99, on Flickr


DSC_1060 by x0_showmelove, on Flickr


DSC_0243 by x0_showmelove, on Flickr


DSC_0195 by x0_showmelove, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Non aux grands navires à Venise by dalbera, on Flickr


Venezia by Night by MalayalaM, on Flickr


San Marco Hi Tide by _ Nemo _, on Flickr


Venezia Novembre 2012 133 by Aldo Canalini, on Flickr


Venezia Novembre 2012 415 by Aldo Canalini, on Flickr


Venezia Novembre 2012 451 by Aldo Canalini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Colours of Venice by magicoda, on Flickr


Gondola rides by arabischenab, on Flickr


Rio de san Patalon by Thomas Bettinger, on Flickr


IMG_20120826_200124 by christopher dewolf | urbanphoto.net, on Flickr


IMG_2555 by christopher dewolf | urbanphoto.net, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by CamilaRD, on Flickr


riflessioni1 by godelieve b, on Flickr


ognuno nel suo mondo2 by godelieve b, on Flickr


Untitled by PeterJot, on Flickr


Venice : View from Ponte dell'Academia by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Day10-14 by nermaleggycowiemuggy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Santa Maria Della Salute Venezia by MYOS IN, on Flickr


Venice : Campo San Tomà by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Venice : Campo de le Becarie / The gondoliers by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Campo della Maddalena Facades by albireo2006, on Flickr


Una esquinita de Campo Sant'Angelo by En busca del sol, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing pics


----------



## christos-greece

Dog, canal and colors by Marite2007, on Flickr


sunset, lanterns and seagull by Marite2007, on Flickr


Canal, clotheslines and reflections by Marite2007, on Flickr


San Marco and gondolas by Marite2007, on Flickr


Burano by Cartas para Elisa, on Flickr


Burano by Cartas para Elisa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Good Night Venice 3/100 - 2012 by Angelo Aldo Filippin, on Flickr


Venice : Fondamenta Rio della Tana by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Venice : Soportego Dei Armeni by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Burano by edmundt99, on Flickr


Rio San Girolamo by albireo2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hotel Danieli, ex Palazzo Dandolo. by ticinoinfoto, on Flickr


Untitled by Co'!, on Flickr


Untitled by Co'!, on Flickr


Venice : Salizzada San Samuele ( San Marco ) by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Ponte di Rialto by Cartas para Elisa, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://img1.2spaghi.it/ristoranti/img/big/hard-rock-cafe-20120820-114712.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-NrZCPujkzfY/TbmZcokfVII/AAAAAAAAAE4/Uj-v8lY9MR8/s1600/VeP4270902.JPG


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*


VENEZIA - CALATRAVA por massi69, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*


people mover por fralibre, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8474/8108434152_62e75229d1_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

edit


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by CamilaRD, on Flickr


Venice from St. Mark's Campanile - HDR by Lorant Pandea, on Flickr


Venice from long final 05 LIPV by Mikalf, on Flickr


aerial - the port of Venezia by ant's fotos, on Flickr


Venice from the Air by brownpau, on Flickr


Venice from the Air by brownpau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, november 2012 #4 by Alessio70, on Flickr


Venice, november 2012 #3 by Alessio70, on Flickr


piazza san marco by sarasx, on Flickr


Ponte di Rialto. by ticinoinfoto, on Flickr


Venice : Campo de San Silvestro by Pantchoa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, november 2012 #7 by Alessio70, on Flickr


Venice, november 2012 #5 by Alessio70, on Flickr


Venice, november 2012 #6 by Alessio70, on Flickr


Beyond The Rialto - (Venice, Italy) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


Venice : Rio San Girolamo - 3/3 - by Pantchoa, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks for the pics


----------



## Linguine

lovely Venice...:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

Couple on a bridge and laundry by Marite2007, on Flickr


Canal, laundry and reflections by Marite2007, on Flickr


Venezia by Scarlet.Mind, on Flickr


Venezia by Scarlet.Mind, on Flickr


Venice, november 2012 #9 by Alessio70, on Flickr


Venezia 5512 by CucombreLibre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gondole e lanterna by Wolfi91, on Flickr


venezia2012(4) by moments'slayer, on Flickr


Venise novembre 2012 by oriannez, on Flickr


Venice : Il ragazzo con la rana ( The Boy with Frog ) / Charles Ray sculptor / Biennale di Venezia by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Venise novembre 2012 by oriannez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arsenale di Venezia by pixiprol, on Flickr


Venezia by pixiprol, on Flickr


Venice : Fondamenta de le Grue by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Venice : Campiello del Spezier by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Panoramica su San Marco by ticinoinfoto, on Flickr


Venice Italy by TOTORORO.RORO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

.: Venise 2012 :. by Bruno Lestrade, on Flickr


.: Venise 2012 :. by Bruno Lestrade, on Flickr


.: Venise 2012 :. by Bruno Lestrade, on Flickr


Vittorio Emanuele II by ticinoinfoto, on Flickr


Good Night Venice 7/100c - 2012 by Angelo Aldo Filippin, on Flickr


VeneciaMistica by Zú Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

When The Levee Breaks by August Brill, on Flickr


Venezia - Venice by Sghirat, on Flickr


Venezia - Venice by Sghirat, on Flickr


Dancing Gondolas - Part III by Tommaso Renzi, on Flickr


Untitled by pinousicco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L'intruso che a me piace. by ticinoinfoto, on Flickr


Krydstogtskib tæt på by Bernt Nielsen, on Flickr


Giudecca skibsværft by Bernt Nielsen, on Flickr


Museo del vetro. by ticinoinfoto, on Flickr


Murano Island by suvival198, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

venice high tide venezia acqua alta 11-2012 by XYZ-photography, on Flickr


venice high tide venezia acqua alta 11-2012 by XYZ-photography, on Flickr


venice high tide venezia acqua alta 11-2012 by XYZ-photography, on Flickr


venice high tide venezia acqua alta 11-2012 by XYZ-photography, on Flickr


venice high tide venezia acqua alta 11-2012 by XYZ-photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice ::: Sitting on Fondamenta del Vin / Rialto by Pantchoa, on Flickr


San Giorgio Sunrise by idashum, on Flickr


The View of Venice from the Bell Tower by TOTORORO.RORO, on Flickr


Venezia by Andromeda103, on Flickr


Venezia by Andromeda103, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fondamenta del Forner by albireo2006, on Flickr


Venice : Venetian's work - 7/7 by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Venice : Campiello de L'Anconeta / Teatro Italia by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Lantern in Venezia by Lanfranch, on Flickr


Venice. The city of beautiful buildings set on canals. by Anne David Italy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice : Fondamenta Venier Sebastiano / Guglie bridge ::: 2/2 by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Venice, Italy by terenceleezy, on Flickr


Venice : Canale di Cannaregio / Guglie ::: 1/2 by Pantchoa, on Flickr


.. by kapa☆, on Flickr


Church of the Most Holy Redeemer, Venice by ZenoWai09, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Good Night Venice 10/100C - 2012 by Angelo Aldo Filippin, on Flickr


Venice : A stone's thow from the Rialto / Sitting on the quay by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Venice - Canal Grande by Enzo D., on Flickr


Untitled by asyasamsonova, on Flickr


Venice : Canale di Cannaregio / Guglie ::: 1/2 by Pantchoa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Murano by Wolfgang Binder, on Flickr


Venice : The Palazzo BAUERs private boat / The Campanile St Marc Square by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Beyond the Rialto by moggsterb, on Flickr


Palazzo by Wolfgang Binder, on Flickr


Casino di Venezia by albireo2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venise, novembre 2012 by oriannez, on Flickr


Venise, novembre 2012 by oriannez, on Flickr


Grand Canal... by Zenshoshin..., on Flickr


Venise, novembre 2012 by oriannez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gondole e San Giorgio by [Biagio], on Flickr


Canals of Venice/ Canales de Venecia (2) by ancama_99(toni), on Flickr


Rio della Misericordia by albireo2006, on Flickr


Working Venice by Tom Weatherley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Waiting for the train in Venice by garzi95, on Flickr


Point of view by sabrygiardy, on Flickr


Venice | 2012 by rachelae, on Flickr


Venice | 2012 by rachelae, on Flickr


Venice | 2012 by rachelae, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Magic City


----------



## christos-greece

Venice from St Mark's Campanile by Strepto, on Flickr


Venice from St Mark's Campanile by Strepto, on Flickr


Venice from St Mark's Campanile by Strepto, on Flickr


Venice from St Mark's Campanile by Strepto, on Flickr


Riva degli Schiavoni by Strepto, on Flickr


----------



## FAK

So magical...


----------



## christos-greece

Venice : Campo San Giacomo di Rialto - 2 - by Pantchoa, on Flickr


San Marco by Muir..., on Flickr


Venice : Campo San Giacomo di Rialto / Under arches by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Venice : View from the Rialto bridge by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Venice : Ponte del Piovan o de Volto / Rio dei Miracoli - 2/2 by Pantchoa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sempre bella by Teone!, on Flickr


Flying Venezia... by Zenshoshin..., on Flickr


Venice : Ponte dell'Accademia by Pantchoa, on Flickr


high tide by Roberto Trm, on Flickr


Palazzo Ducale by albireo2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

par-derrière #11 by kapa☆, on Flickr


Pigeon in the center, Piazza San Marcos, Venice, Italy by Carlos Bustamante - Cartagena, on Flickr


Gondola presta by Zú Sánchez, on Flickr


Venice, IT by optran, on Flickr


Venice, IT by optran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9067 by 純淬影像 [PURE image], on Flickr


Untitled by Hope DiKappa, on Flickr


Venice by Italia361, on Flickr


Basilica di San Marco Domes III by Paul 'Tuna' Turner, on Flickr


San Giorgio Maggiore II by Paul 'Tuna' Turner, on Flickr


San Zanipolo by Paul 'Tuna' Turner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rio de San Panatalon by jmtennapel, on Flickr


Plein in de mist by jmtennapel, on Flickr


Kade in de mist by jmtennapel, on Flickr


Venice by Gonzalo Espinoza, on Flickr


Venetie 2012-149.jpg by hans zwitzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lichtval uit zijstraat by jmtennapel, on Flickr


{venice} by ktrap, on Flickr


Canals of Castello by matt cattell is engaged   , on Flickr


The highlights of Florence, Italy. by matt cattell is engaged   , on Flickr


The highlights of Florence, Italy. by matt cattell is engaged   , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by CamilaRD, on Flickr


Venice from long final 05 LIPV by Mikalf, on Flickr


_MG_9225_Venecia_20120325 by LuxTonnerre, on Flickr


aerial - the port of Venezia by ant's fotos, on Flickr


Venice from the Air by brownpau, on Flickr


Venice from the Air by brownpau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Merry Christmas to all!


Gondels by jmtennapel, on Flickr


Santa Maria della Salute by jmtennapel, on Flickr


Bocht in Canal Grande by jmtennapel, on Flickr


#25 by Danseul, on Flickr


Riding The Canal Grande by Paul 'Tuna' Turner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Giudecca - Le Zitelle by jmtennapel, on Flickr


Brug en rood huis by jmtennapel, on Flickr


Scala del Bovolo by jmtennapel, on Flickr


parking by Madame Migas, on Flickr


IMG_3384 by viewfinder-tv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Afternoon tea at the Bar Dandolo by pisanim1, on Flickr


Piazza di San Marco by Paul 'Tuna' Turner, on Flickr


Castello Canal by Paul 'Tuna' Turner, on Flickr


Saluting Venice by Paul 'Tuna' Turner, on Flickr


----------



## clarkjen

I have in my head does not fit this movement on the water! Here's a thought!


----------



## christos-greece

Hymn to Joy by '99, on Flickr


Imagining Venice by rafpas82, on Flickr


Campo Santo Stefano by Daisuke Ido, on Flickr


San Giorgio Maggiore from San Marco Square, Venezia by Darren Reichel, on Flickr


Grand Canal, Venezia by Darren Reichel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, IT by optran, on Flickr


Viccolo by chromonster, on Flickr


Viccolo by chromonster, on Flickr


Rowing lesson by chromonster, on Flickr


P1290372 by plambertrique, on Flickr


P1290290 by plambertrique, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5870 by Yulong.Mi, on Flickr


IMG_5563 by Yulong.Mi, on Flickr


IMG_5504 by Yulong.Mi, on Flickr


IMG_5672 by Yulong.Mi, on Flickr


IMG_5708 by Yulong.Mi, on Flickr


IMG_5521 by Yulong.Mi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## christos-greece

Fuochi Capodanno by U1D2X, on Flickr


Fuochi Capodanno by U1D2X, on Flickr


Venezia Capodanno - Venice New Year fireworks by f_a_z_e_r ( Nunzio Fracalanza ), on Flickr


Venezia Capodanno - Venice New Year fireworks by f_a_z_e_r ( Nunzio Fracalanza ), on Flickr


Venezia Capodanno - Venice New Year fireworks by f_a_z_e_r ( Nunzio Fracalanza ), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice : Palazzo Lion Morosini 13th century by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Traghetto Gondola - Grand Canal Venice by L.Clark Photography, on Flickr


Venice 2. by Bigary_92, on Flickr


Venice 1. by Bigary_92, on Flickr


IMG_2773 by Dudina18, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by _EdG_, on Flickr


Gondolas for Hire by idashum, on Flickr


Venice, Italy, 30-31.12.2012 by Qui.Tran, on Flickr


Venice, Italy, 30-31.12.2012 by Qui.Tran, on Flickr


Venice, Italy, 30-31.12.2012 by Qui.Tran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia III by RohOi, on Flickr


Venzia by RohOi, on Flickr


Venezia 2010 september by Jimmy's andyphotos, on Flickr


Venezia 2010 september by Jimmy's andyphotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

gondoliere by sixthofdecember, on Flickr


a typical Venetian bus by sixthofdecember, on Flickr


Untitled by Lena E. Johnson, on Flickr


Untitled by Lena E. Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...isè.JPG/768px-Venezia_-_Chiesa_di_S.Moisè.JPG


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/412836_354362641285826_1306258388_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i34.tinypic.com/312cp5s.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i37.tinypic.com/10x53yq.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i37.tinypic.com/33nfghx.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://venicexplorer.net/tradizione/festa-san-marco/02-porta-della-carta.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i35.tinypic.com/2nqcx1w.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i35.tinypic.com/308iems.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/182/435885880_5762a7e3c8_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i34.tinypic.com/34dlnc7.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i36.tinypic.com/120im36.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i34.tinypic.com/2ut3ntc.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i33.tinypic.com/wjtcie.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i35.tinypic.com/2vwz5ol.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i33.tinypic.com/2wf69s0.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i36.tinypic.com/2806t5u.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i38.tinypic.com/2n0sao3.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i37.tinypic.com/4k9noj.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i36.tinypic.com/28i80t5.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i33.tinypic.com/13zml9h.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i38.tinypic.com/2hdwbyv.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i36.tinypic.com/2961x8g.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i35.tinypic.com/n4fmv9.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i38.tinypic.com/343qfld.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://i38.tinypic.com/34g6bt5.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7123/7602363864_d37cd586ca_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7266/7488319668_045012f1b9_o.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

acqua alta by Wolfgang Binder, on Flickr


Palazzo Smith Mangilli Valmarana by albireo2006, on Flickr


Sketches ov Venice 4, classic by io747, on Flickr


1700_1604 by Regan Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20120926-112030-7755_DxO8 by MomentaryShutter, on Flickr


20120926-122233-8113_DxO8 by MomentaryShutter, on Flickr


20120926-144851-8269_DxO8 by MomentaryShutter, on Flickr


20120926-112852-7793_DxO8 by MomentaryShutter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reflections of Venice by idashum, on Flickr


700_1909 by Regan Kelly, on Flickr


Venezia, ponte San Gregorio by Roberta Salamone (Starfish) Photography, on Flickr


Venezia, Canal Grande by Roberta Salamone (Starfish) Photography, on Flickr


Venezia, ponte Corte Vecia by Roberta Salamone (Starfish) Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

canal as street, Venice, Italy by doug sinclair, on Flickr


Boat stop. by Sascha Unger, on Flickr


Hotel Cavalletto by Mietta Desogus, on Flickr


Venezia by GiovanniMeniconi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

carnaval_venecia5 by Fotos_Gratis, on Flickr


Venezia by michelle_leus, on Flickr


Burano by sabi eyes, on Flickr


Burano by sabi eyes, on Flickr


Venice by sabi eyes, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing city


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by sabi eyes, on Flickr


Venice by sabi eyes, on Flickr


Venice by sabi eyes, on Flickr


Venice by sabi eyes, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Venezia por shewillbelovedN, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great photo 


Venezia city, Italy by Kadolor, on Flickr


Venezia, Italia by allisonherreid, on Flickr


Venezia by Prof. Tournesol, on Flickr


Venezia by Prof. Tournesol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy by ellen x silverberg, on Flickr


Venice, Italy by ellen x silverberg, on Flickr


Venice, Italy by ellen x silverberg, on Flickr


Venice, Italy by ellen x silverberg, on Flickr


----------



## Andres28

Magic city! Great pics


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia * Venice by Anteriorechiuso Santi Diego, on Flickr


Venezia by Haruhi*, on Flickr


Venezia by Haruhi*, on Flickr


Grand Canal and Basilica Santa Maria della Salute, Venice, Italy and sunny day by realpeopleeatplants, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice : Campo San Geremia 1/2 by Pantchoa, on Flickr


_MG_0399_2 by La sibilla e la pizia, on Flickr


Venise en hiver - Winter Venezia by Maureen Chaffurin, on Flickr


Venise en hiver - Winter Venezia by Maureen Chaffurin, on Flickr


Venise en hiver - Winter Venezia by Maureen Chaffurin, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7049/6993856451_01e75f49e2_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Venetian by-lane by kotlecik, on Flickr


Venice in Winter by parnas, on Flickr


Venice : San Geremia church / Campo San Geremia - 2/2 by Pantchoa, on Flickr


Venezia by Prof. Tournesol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, waiting for entry by aviana2, on Flickr


San Marco & The Doge's Palace by N+C Photo, on Flickr


Grand Canal by AudreyH, on Flickr


Saint Mark, Venice - Italy by Discover Your Italy - fuorITnerario, on Flickr


----------



## littleboyvn

so romanted <3


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Great Pics


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0164 copy by m_innit, on Flickr


Untitled by AudreyH, on Flickr


Venice Buildings - View from my hotel room. by Nathan Vitale, on Flickr


Burano by Trouvaille Blue, on Flickr


----------



## The_Fox

Awesome photos! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## balthazar

Venezia, Carnevale 2012 © Luca Ferrari (16).JPG di www.ilreporter.com, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Lido di Venezia di Nobbby, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Lido di Venezia di faktotum, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Lido di Venezia di faktotum, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Lido di Venezia di osamot, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canale di Venezia @ Day by [email protected], on Flickr


Venice in Winter. by parnas, on Flickr


Its just a winter's Venice Sunday by U1D2X, on Flickr


Scuola Grande di San Marco, Venice, Italy by Swedish National Heritage Board, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

VENEZIA 11/2008 di gianni.mello, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Venezia di *Mauri*, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Venezia_Madonna della Salute_cupole_tetti_comignoli_6 marzo 2006 di laralarus, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

tetti di venezia di Marco Zennaro, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87

christos-greece said:


> Its just a winter's Venice Sunday by U1D2X, on Flickr


Venice and the Dolomites. Two UNESCO sites in one picture. :cheers:


----------



## balthazar

Senza titolo  di Sara Capparella, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Senza titolo  di Sara Capparella, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Senza titolo  di Sara Capparella, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yellow Mask by mbald60, on Flickr


Carnevale di Venezia 2013 by ChinellatoPhoto, on Flickr


_IGP3825 by who-rah, on Flickr


_IGP3837 by who-rah, on Flickr


_IGP3879110212 by who-rah, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Venice, Italy San Giorgio Maggiore (view from the Palazzo Ducale) di army.arch, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Venice, Italy San Giorgio Maggiore di army.arch, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Venice, Italy Isola San Giorgio Maggiore Lighthouse di army.arch, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Venice, Italy Palazzo Ducale (Doge's Palace) di army.arch, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice Carnival 2013 by Adriano Tresin & Susy Carimati, on Flickr


White Mask by mbald60, on Flickr


Venezia by Etienne33, on Flickr


{venezia} : between water + sky by ktrap, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Senza titolo  di Anton Ivanyuk, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barroquismo by 2_affirmation, on Flickr


2013-02-11 16.21.26 by PIZZO76, on Flickr


Venice in Winter. by parnas, on Flickr


Venezia - Foschia by [email protected], on Flickr


San Giorgio Maggiore by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

traffico a venezia by 50albert, on Flickr


Venice 5 (5) by lcastellaro, on Flickr


Venice 6 (6) by lcastellaro, on Flickr


Venice 54 by lcastellaro, on Flickr


Isola San Giorgio Maggiore by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

La Salute di SteveMartinelli, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Venice - 162 di Joseph-Mitchell, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Venice - 136 di Joseph-Mitchell, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Veleggiando by invitojazz, on Flickr


Project: People's Republic of Venice - 2013 by Agostino Priarolo, on Flickr


San Giorgio by Kinesthesis, on Flickr


Carnival in Venice - 2013 by Agostino Priarolo, on Flickr


DSC_0451 by alex8593, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Wolfgang Binder, on Flickr


Gondola by albireo2006, on Flickr


Grand Canal Fog by albireo2006, on Flickr


MAURIZIO GALIMBERTI PAESAGGIO ITALIA by ChinellatoPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice in winter by slawekkozdras, on Flickr


Landscape of Venice by mbald60, on Flickr


What a wonderful weather in Venice  by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


It's snowing, Piazza San Marco, Venezia, Italia by Batistini Gaston, on Flickr


DSC_6957 by heinz1950, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


Venice, Italy by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


Venice, Italy by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


Venice, Italy by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


Venice, Italy by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Santi Geremia e Lucia di jpete, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


Venice, Italy by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


Venice, Italy by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


Venice, Italy by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


Venice, Italy by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venise by flaviotte, on Flickr


Cathédrale de la Salute by flaviotte, on Flickr


Santa Maria Della Salute from Riva degli Schiavoni by Zilch^^, on Flickr


San Giorgio Maggiore - Venice by Alisa Memić, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Piazza San Marco di MrTomDaniels, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Frari, Venice di MrTomDaniels, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Lines of Gondola's di MrTomDaniels, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

la casa senza entrata by Gabriele Kahal, on Flickr


Untitled by Fandrade, on Flickr


Venezia [+4] by Fede*93, on Flickr


Servizio gondole Danieli by moscow_is_love, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dorsoduro by guillaumeo, on Flickr


Ponte de le Cologne by Trouvaille Blue, on Flickr


Crowded bridge in Dorsoduro by Kinesthesis, on Flickr


Dawn Over The Grand Canal by violinconcertono3, on Flickr


Venetia-6530 by Proimagestock, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

McDaniel Budapest: a trip to Venice di McDaniel College, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

McDaniel Budapest: a trip to Venice di McDaniel College, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

holidays 1 by ondey, on Flickr


holiadys 8 by ondey, on Flickr


Untitled by Fandrade, on Flickr


Project: People's Republic of Venice - 2013 by Agostino Priarolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3673 by Dudina18, on Flickr


Untitled by manu bonilla, on Flickr


Untitled by manu bonilla, on Flickr


Untitled by manu bonilla, on Flickr


Untitled by manu bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Marco & The Doge's Palace by N+C Photo, on Flickr


DSC_6908 by nomad496, on Flickr


Untitled by flos puella, on Flickr


Untitled by flos puella, on Flickr


Venice - The Chiesa del Santissimo from Across the Canale della Giudecca by antonychammond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Early morning in Venice. by parnas, on Flickr


Early morning in Venice. by parnas, on Flickr


2011-6-1; Venice (481) by Lydia Bosley, on Flickr


2011-6-1; Venice (422) by Lydia Bosley, on Flickr


2011-6-1; Venice (430) by Lydia Bosley, on Flickr


2011-6-1; Venice (390) by Lydia Bosley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Detalle Veneciano by Zú Sánchez, on Flickr


006 by General Artist (Takayuki Murakami), on Flickr


004 by General Artist (Takayuki Murakami), on Flickr


005 by General Artist (Takayuki Murakami), on Flickr


008 by General Artist (Takayuki Murakami), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1100908 by Naomi Ibuki, on Flickr


Venezia by mareluna_99, on Flickr


Early morning in Venice. by parnas, on Flickr


Fondamenta Cannaregio [Venice] by Einsiedler., on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Morning read di victor*f, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Fondamenta Arsenale di victor*f, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Ferro di victor*f, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Gondola di victor*f, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Basilica di victor*f, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BuranoFine by Zú Sánchez, on Flickr


Piazza San Marco by www.magnanifrancesco.it, on Flickr


Venice Italy - Doge's Palace and St Mark's Campanile by mbell1975, on Flickr


Venezia by J_Llanos, on Flickr


Morning walkies by victor*f, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

[Cannaregio, Venice] by Einsiedler., on Flickr


Venezia - Venice by ::Marco::, on Flickr


Venezia - Venice by ::Marco::, on Flickr


Venezia - Venice by ::Marco::, on Flickr


Venezia - Venice by ::Marco::, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy by CamelKW, on Flickr


AIDAaura by Daisuke Ido, on Flickr


Venice, Italy by CamelKW, on Flickr


Venice (27) by Gauis Caecilius, on Flickr


Morning rush-hour. by parnas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5561 by Sappelsap, on Flickr


Venezia by loungerie, on Flickr


venice.jpg by I.love.italy, on Flickr


PITTORESCHE VEDUTE by Vale0609, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice (39) by Gauis Caecilius, on Flickr


Venice (42) by Gauis Caecilius, on Flickr


Venice (37) by Gauis Caecilius, on Flickr


Venice (40) by Gauis Caecilius, on Flickr


Venice - Cannaregio by hilda_r, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice (54) by Gauis Caecilius, on Flickr


Venice (50) by Gauis Caecilius, on Flickr


Venezia 25 aprile 2013 by ChinellatoPhoto, on Flickr


Scorci Veneziani by ChinellatoPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Senza titolo  di °° Dario °°, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Piazza San Marco, Venice, Italy di Lee Duguid, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

The sun sets over the Gondolier di Silvia Travieso G., su Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Venice. San Giorgio Maggiore. by JAT2012, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Un paseo por Burano by Diego Gutierrez Serrano, on Flickr


Venice, Italy by CamelKW, on Flickr


venezia rialto bridge and vaporetto venice 2013 by XYZ-photography, on Flickr


Vetreria Artistica... by Foto Reporter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Fondamenta Arsenale by Isabel ****, on Flickr


Basilica San Marco - Venezia by www.alessandrocorona.com, on Flickr


Canale Grande - HDR by bohnengarten, on Flickr


Venice by Isabel ****, on Flickr


Platz - HDR by bohnengarten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gondole - Venezia by Isabella C. Soniak, on Flickr


passing Lady by Blende1.8, on Flickr


via_garibaldi_10 by Galleria fotografìca Immobiliare Cera, on Flickr


via_garibaldi_9 by Galleria fotografìca Immobiliare Cera, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

A cross Venice biennial to Art Basel scope basel art show by Manfred Kielnhofer and Christoph Luckeneder Galerie Kunst und Handel Vienna Graz di lightarts, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

T-Guardians Public art show biennial Venice Italy by Christoph Luckeneder and Manfred Kielnhofer contemporary sculpture di lightarts, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Guardians of Time by Manfred Kielnhofer Settle in During Art Biennial Venice 2013 di lightarts, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Kupac, on Flickr


IMG_9096.jpg by Cthulhu79, on Flickr


Venezia Venice by GiuseppeB1961, on Flickr


Venice by Meryl Mariano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Burano by Brillocco, on Flickr


Rialto Fish Market - Venice by UrbanphotoZ, on Flickr


Gondoleiro em Venezia by Kupac, on Flickr


Nachbarschaft am Wasser by DjordjeR, on Flickr


_DSC0605 ...LA DOGANA (Venezia) by ipon1, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

*Venice vaporetto*


Canal grande 2 hDR.TIF by philwirks, on Flickr


DSC02184 by philwirks, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Vaporetto Rialto by goremirebob, on Flickr


DSC_0067 by HelenaTaylor, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

DSC_0104 by HelenaTaylor, on Flickr


Grand Canal, Venice by HelenaTaylor, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Untitled by KT Jacobs Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Couples


Gondola in Venice by mlim517, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

on vaparetto  by roemer overdiep, on Flickr


----------



## HansCity




----------



## christos-greece

Scorci veneziani by ChinellatoPhoto, on Flickr


Scorci veneziani by ChinellatoPhoto, on Flickr


Burano 2013 by ChinellatoPhoto, on Flickr


Basilica di San Marco - HDR by bohnengarten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

42-20929688 by MarcosLBR, on Flickr


Venice postcard by Luigi Coccia Photography, on Flickr


Life in Venice by Luigi Coccia Photography, on Flickr


La biennale Venezia Italy T-Guardian public art sculpture tour by Manfred Kielnhofer and Christoph Luckeneder by la-biennale-di-arte-pubblica-a-venice, on Flickr


La biennale Venezia Italy T-Guardian public art sculpture tour by Manfred Kielnhofer and Christoph Luckeneder by Art Beyond Limits, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Biennale d'arte 2013, Venezia- wilderbiral iPh by kyossagenzia, on Flickr


Grand Canal, Venice by Tom Holbrook, on Flickr


Venice by ancutza*, on Flickr


Submarine in Venice? by The PIX-JOCKEY (no group, no comment, just views!), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by robbar74, on Flickr


Lights and Shadows Thursday 6.13.2013 by Kerri ㋡ Bali Ha'i, on Flickr


Biennale d'arte 2013, Venezia- wilderbiral iPh by kyossagenzia, on Flickr


Venice by ancutza*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Canal from Rialto Bridge by Haotian74, on Flickr


Piazza San Marco by Haotian74, on Flickr


from Campanile by Joseph DiPalma-Fragetta, on Flickr


Venice - San Giorgio by samuelloz, on Flickr


Venice by Aleksandr Zykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice side canal - love the textures on the walls. by Burton Babes, on Flickr


Clock Tower by Joseph DiPalma-Fragetta, on Flickr


piazza san marco by Joseph DiPalma-Fragetta, on Flickr


St Mark's Basilica by Joseph DiPalma-Fragetta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Canal from Ponte dell'Accademia, Venice by Roland Bogush, on Flickr


Merchant of Menace by RDDesign99, on Flickr


At first I thought this was a pizza delivery boat in Venice.... by Hazboy, on Flickr


Another canal in Venice by Hazboy, on Flickr


A picture from the water bus on the Grand Canal in Venice, Italy by Hazboy, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Senza titolo  di alessandra_d_elia, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Senza titolo  di alessandra_d_elia, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2787 by 2.ueiuei, on Flickr


... moi je traîne mes guêtres du côté de l'embarcadère de Célestia. Qui avait dit que Venise était plein de touristes en juillet? by Barbara DALMAZZO-TEMPEL (hello!), on Flickr


Wenecja z góry by magro_kr, on Flickr


2013 venedig salute im spiegel by rama pano, on Flickr


Piazza San Marco......聖馬可廣場 by Rosanna Leung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy [2010] by soleiletoile, on Flickr


Venice, Italy [2010] by soleiletoile, on Flickr


Venice, Italy [2010] by soleiletoile, on Flickr


Venice, Italy [2010] by soleiletoile, on Flickr


Venice, Italy [2010] by soleiletoile, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice 'Waiting for romance' by Burton Babes, on Flickr


Per S. Marco by Antonella (Antonellina) Sanna, on Flickr


Venice, Italy by terraxplorer2000, on Flickr


Venice, Italy by terraxplorer2000, on Flickr


DSC05273 by jl_sassafras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr


Rainbow over San Michele by Andrew Chernakov, on Flickr


The Bridge of Sighs in Venice, Italy by Hazboy, on Flickr


Venice (259) by Silvia Inacio, on Flickr


Venice (055) by Silvia Inacio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venedig-12.jpg by m.**, on Flickr


* Piazza San Marco. by Wook.., on Flickr


Early Wedesday morning in Venice, Italy by Hazboy, on Flickr


The Campanile of Santo Stefano in Venice by Hazboy, on Flickr


Venezia, Isola della Giudecca by Panzozzo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ponte dei sospiri by londoniall, on Flickr


PIAZZA SAN MARCO by londoniall, on Flickr


veneziaa! by londoniall, on Flickr


Italy-169 by Maria Lavrenteva, on Flickr


Italy-152 by Maria Lavrenteva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The magic power of water and sunlight by Mar Armengol Pérez, on Flickr


Santa Margherita by Mar Armengol Pérez, on Flickr


Santa Maria della Salute and the Canale Grande by Mar Armengol Pérez, on Flickr


Human tower by Mar Armengol Pérez, on Flickr


Back alley ... by Rob Overcash Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Basilica di San Giorgio Maggiore vista da Piazza San Marco by Division72, on Flickr


SS Hangover by SamueleGhilardi, on Flickr


Venice (035) by Silvia Inacio, on Flickr


Venice (010) by Silvia Inacio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hey, this gondolier looks like......like.... by Hazboy, on Flickr


Untitled by Andrew Chernakov, on Flickr


Murano by camillevictorbatteux, on Flickr


DSC_0524_2.jpg by camillevictorbatteux, on Flickr


DSC_0404.jpg by camillevictorbatteux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Inchino a Venezia by Roberto Deri, on Flickr


Venezia by Cirus0, on Flickr


Dockside in Venezia by sjmaxson, on Flickr


Venice September 2005 by freelanser107, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canales de Burano by Òscar Garriga, on Flickr


Gondola by [email protected], on Flickr


Улочки Венеции. #италия #венеция #улица #город #europe #italy #venice #venezia #street #city #urban #tbt #instago #bestoftheday by Victor Babintsev. Wedding Photographer, on Flickr


IMG_3683 by m.bordoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by mttpzz, on Flickr


Gondole in piazza S.Marco by Mirké, on Flickr


Venezia by loungerie, on Flickr


Cavallo gondola by Mirké, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Grand Canal and a sunspot in Venice by Hazboy, on Flickr


A view of Venice from the Ponte Rialto before sunset by Hazboy, on Flickr


Romantic corner in Venice by pe_ha45, on Flickr


Venezia by loungerie, on Flickr


IMG_4061 by nick83i, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia_88 by Laurinz Babuin, on Flickr


Venezia_58 by Laurinz Babuin, on Flickr


Venezia_59 by Laurinz Babuin, on Flickr


Venezia_97 by Laurinz Babuin, on Flickr


IMG_8634 by Mellomyman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Impressed by michael_toye, on Flickr


Gondolas in Venice by Ginger Brew, on Flickr


At Piazza San Marco by Ginger Brew, on Flickr


Veni, vidi .. Venice by dellcmorris, on Flickr


Light by GabrieleR., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Murano (Venice, Italy) by diaframma8, on Flickr


fondamenta's sunset by ImageBurner, on Flickr


Reflections in Venice by castles00, on Flickr


San Simeone Piccolo & Canal Grande, Venice by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Silvia Sala, on Flickr


Venezia by zacke82, on Flickr


Veneza, Italia by Fandrade, on Flickr


IMG_0445 by karazavaglio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venedig by Alois Staudacher, on Flickr


Venedig by Alois Staudacher, on Flickr


Venedig by Alois Staudacher, on Flickr


Venedig by Alois Staudacher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Landscape at the mouth of the river Livenza by henry-67, on Flickr


Parasols à Venise (photo prise à 18h38) by Barbara DALMAZZO-TEMPEL (hello!), on Flickr


Venise by plb06, on Flickr


Vere da pozzo (1) by Giulio Segantin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Metropole by jimj0will, on Flickr


Burano by Peter Owen, on Flickr


Burano by Peter Owen, on Flickr


Burano by Peter Owen, on Flickr


IMG_8432_5007 copya by jimj0will, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Piazzetta San Marco by minneapolis612, on Flickr


Cortile del Palazzo Ducale by minneapolis612, on Flickr


Punta della Dogana + Santa Maria della Salute by minneapolis612, on Flickr


Venice_December_09_2012_EdwinHong_1920 by minneapolis612, on Flickr


Piazza San Marco by minneapolis612, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venedig by Alois Staudacher, on Flickr


Venedig by Alois Staudacher, on Flickr


Venedig by Alois Staudacher, on Flickr


San Michele by Alois Staudacher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VENEZIA - Rialto by piy_life, on Flickr


VENEZIA - Rialto 2 by piy_life, on Flickr


San Giorgio Maggiore by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Untitled by Manuel M. Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ponte della Costituzione by Zioluc, on Flickr


Burano by superka_01, on Flickr


IMG_8728_4812 by jimj0will, on Flickr


lunch by Canal Grande by Shellar, on Flickr


Venezia by Concierge in Umbria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Mark's Square, Venice by Peter Owen, on Flickr


Doge's Palace - courtyard by Peter Owen, on Flickr


raindrops keep fallin' on my head by Zioluc, on Flickr


Giudecca by Alois Staudacher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venedig by Alois Staudacher, on Flickr


Venedig by Alois Staudacher, on Flickr


Venedig by Alois Staudacher, on Flickr


Venedig by Alois Staudacher, on Flickr


Venedig by Alois Staudacher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venise @ sunset II by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Venice canal by *DaRcHoLe*, on Flickr


Piazza San Marco by Sublime Digital, on Flickr


Venice by Mezeselet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venedig - Piazza di San Marco by oliisland, on Flickr


Venezia by ozmen70, on Flickr


Across the Lagoon from San Marco by Briantc, on Flickr


IMG_9015 by allisonfender, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Il Redentore II by Felix Schmidt Photography, on Flickr


Venezia by Michele Rinaldi ©, on Flickr


2013-04-16 mardi jpeg-0255 by klaxo2003, on Flickr


2013-04-16 mardi jpeg-0270 by klaxo2003, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by memo52foto, on Flickr


Venezia by memo52foto, on Flickr


Venezia by memo52foto, on Flickr


Venezia by memo52foto, on Flickr


Venezia by memo52foto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia" by memo52foto, on Flickr


Venezia" by memo52foto, on Flickr


Venezia" by memo52foto, on Flickr


Venezia" by memo52foto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

frrom above by Spring.Break, on Flickr


Venezia by lrosean, on Flickr


Trip to Fede's Home Country, Italy - Venezia by ElBroka bicicletea por Auckland, on Flickr


Trip to Fede's Home Country, Italy - Venezia by ElBroka bicicletea por Auckland, on Flickr


Trip to Fede's Home Country, Italy - Venezia by ElBroka bicicletea por Auckland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Full of colors by ..illi.., on Flickr


IMG_0235 by Chat Malicieux, on Flickr


IMG_0213 by Chat Malicieux, on Flickr


IMG_0225 by Chat Malicieux, on Flickr


IMG_0219 by Chat Malicieux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Canal at Night, Venice, Italy by D200-PAUL -- Thank You for 555K + Views, on Flickr


Riva Degli Schiavoni by tvenchus, on Flickr


View from our hotel by tvenchus, on Flickr


Santa Maria della Salute from afar by tvenchus, on Flickr


Santa Maria della Salute with Boat by tvenchus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2248 by Cachouoni, on Flickr


flowers up on the windows by betülşenay, on Flickr


IMG_2246 by Cachouoni, on Flickr


IMG_2239 by Cachouoni, on Flickr


IMG_2238 by Cachouoni, on Flickr


----------



## ARMONKIANS

Photos from my FB page (taken on site 9/2013)









Photos from my FB page (taken on site 9/2013)









Photos from my FB page (taken on site 9/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

Photos from my FB page (taken on site 9/2013)









Photos from my FB page (taken on site 9/2013)









Photos from my FB page (taken on site 9/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

Photos from my FB page (taken on site 9/2013)









Photos from my FB page (taken on site 9/2013)









Photos from my FB page (taken on site 9/2013)


----------



## christos-greece

San Marco by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr


Untitled by _Aie_, on Flickr


sognando Venezia - dreaming venice by Roberta Doro S., on Flickr


Rialto Bridge at night by ljology, on Flickr


Dogenpalast, Venedig by Wolfgang.Grilz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sonnenuntergang nach einem regnerischen Sonntag by Wolfgang.Grilz, on Flickr


C'est la seule vue d'ensemble que je vous propose. Je vais tirer mes plans de façon serrés et beaucoup seront "sous la ceinture". by Barbara DALMAZZO-TEMPEL (hello!), on Flickr


Allez, maintenant qu'on y est on va prendre le courage et la patience de visiter la basilique Saint Marc. Comme vous le voyez elle est en travaux. by Barbara DALMAZZO-TEMPEL (hello!), on Flickr


Venice On San Marco by Maurizio51 Rewinds, on Flickr


Still Venetian Night by Yann Le Biannic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venise 2012, Carnaval #4 (01) by clodyus, on Flickr


Venise 2012, Carnaval #4 (08) by clodyus, on Flickr


Venise 2012, Carnaval #4 (10) by clodyus, on Flickr


Venise 2012, Carnaval #4 (11) by clodyus, on Flickr


Venise 2012, Carnaval #4 (06) by clodyus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCN3968 by soe_the_arts, on Flickr


DSCN3904 by soe_the_arts, on Flickr


DSCN3948 by soe_the_arts, on Flickr


DSCN4016 by soe_the_arts, on Flickr


DSCN3818 by soe_the_arts, on Flickr


----------



## ARMONKIANS

The Rialto Bridge, Venice (taken on site 9/2013)









Commerce along the Rialto Bridge (taken on site 9/2013)









Commerce along the Rialto Bridge (taken on site 9/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

The regatta-Venitian gondola race during the film festival (taken on site 9/2013)









Venitian style gondola race during the film festival (taken on site 9/2013)









Souvenir shops along the grand canal (taken on site 9/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

Murano - From my FB page (taken on site 9/2013)









Glass factory, Murano - From my FB page (taken on site 9/2013)









Venice - neighborhood within the inner canals (taken on site 9/2013)









Venice - neighborhood within the inner canals (taken on site 9/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

St Marks Square (view from the balcony of the Basilica) - one hot summer day (taken on site 9/2013)









St Marks Square at Night (taken on site 9/2013)









A couple dancing to live music from one of the outdoor cafe quintet (taken on site 9/2013)


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Canal II by Daniel Viñe fotografia, on Flickr


Venezia by Katrin Schaak, on Flickr


luci del tramonto a Venezia - lights of the sunset in venice by Roberta Doro S., on Flickr


Venezia Sunset by Division72, on Flickr


Rialto bridge by yourhippydancer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Love in Venice by basso06, on Flickr


Venezia, Italy. by Roxy Dime, on Flickr


Venice 2013-7.jpg by jacobpw92, on Flickr


Venice The fountain by Maurizio51 Rewinds, on Flickr


----------



## Orimi

My photos taken 10/2013


My photos taken 10/2013


My photos taken 10/2013


My photos taken 10/2013


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice photos but you should provide the source of them.


----------



## christos-greece

Red paints by dimag17, on Flickr


Milky green by dimag17, on Flickr


Venezia by dimag17, on Flickr


The way i like Venezia by dimag17, on Flickr


Venice by DodogoeSLR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Morning on St. Mark's Basin by matt.hintsa, on Flickr


Palazzo Ducale by matt.hintsa, on Flickr


Retour à la base. by caramoul25, on Flickr


Morning in Venice by matt.hintsa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Canal by Ursula the Sea Witch, on Flickr


Encombrement. Obstruction. by caramoul25, on Flickr


gondola by 2darkwings, on Flickr


Gondolier by Samuel Raison, on Flickr


----------



## ARMONKIANS

My photos taken on site (9/2013)









Outside the St. Lucia train station (my photos taken on site 9/2013)









A beautiful church around the corner from Plaza San Marco My photos taken on site 9/2013)









My photos taken on site (9/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

a high-end shopping area right off Plaza San Marco (taken on site 9/2013)









a high-end shopping area right off Plaza San Marco (taken on site 9/2013)









a high-end shopping area right off Plaza San Marco (taken on site 9/2013)


----------



## christos-greece

Colorful houses of Burano by Felix of the cats, on Flickr


Venezia by VoloGratis, on Flickr


Venezia by VoloGratis, on Flickr


Venezia by VoloGratis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia DSC05405 par Chris Belsten, sur Flickr


Venezia DSC05416 par Chris Belsten, sur Flickr


Venezia DSC05386 par Chris Belsten, sur Flickr


Venezia DSC05380 par Chris Belsten, sur Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Vetetian canals by Spectacolor, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10282016793/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10308969065/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10309109776/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10308894166/


Venice 2014 by Matthew Margot, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Early morning in the Venetian lagoon by Spectacolor, on Flickr


Grand canal, Venice, Italy by Spectacolor, on Flickr


Rialto bridge, Venice, Italy by Spectacolor, on Flickr


Grand canal, Venice, Italy by Spectacolor, on Flickr


A rainy evening in Venice, Italy by Spectacolor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0898 by IRgandia, on Flickr


DSC_0423 by IRgandia, on Flickr


DSC_0872 by IRgandia, on Flickr


DSC_0214 by IRgandia, on Flickr


----------



## ARMONKIANS

Plaza San Marco (my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

(my photos 9/2013) 









(my photos 9/2013) 









(my photos 9/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

(my photos 9/2013) 









(my photos 9/2013) 









(my photos 9/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

(my photos 9/2013) 









(my photos 9/2013) 









(my photos 9/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS

(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)









(my photos 9/2013)


----------



## christos-greece

Sans titre de par francesco angi, sur Flickr


Venice in black and white par domdoze, sur Flickr


Parapluie rouge par Corinne Queme, sur Flickr


On the Grand Canal par RobertCross1 (off and on), sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vision by Maurizio51 Rewinds, on Flickr


Venice's view by Felix of the cats, on Flickr


New Year in Italy by Shit! Lbg, on Flickr


New Year in Italy by Shit! Lbg, on Flickr


New Year in Italy by Shit! Lbg, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Colorful Houses of Burano by cglphoto, on Flickr


early morning mist by Blende1.8, on Flickr


PA030079 copy by danniepolley, on Flickr


Venice, Italy by Spectacolor, on Flickr









Source


----------



## FAAN

The Gondolas. Venice, Italy. by Spectacolor, on Flickr


Grand Canal, Venice, Italy by Spectacolor, on Flickr


Murano, Venice, Italy by Spectacolor, on Flickr


Venice - Blue Hour by Spectacolor, on Flickr


Santa Maria della Salute, Venezia, Italia by Spectacolor, on Flickr


Dorsoduro, Venezia, Italia by Spectacolor, on Flickr


Canals of Venice by Spectacolor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parrocchia Santi Geremia e Lucia by matt.hintsa, on Flickr


Venezia - Day 1 (0003) by LaCroixBrad, on Flickr


Venezia - Day 1 (0006) by LaCroixBrad, on Flickr


early morning mist by Blende1.8, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Basilica di San Marco by David Ruiz Luna, on Flickr


The colors of Venice by Spectacolor, on Flickr


DSC02471 by Jonny CH, on Flickr


DSC02519 by Jonny CH, on Flickr


DSC02448 by Jonny CH, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

VENICE BY NIGHT by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


VENICE BY NIGHT by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


VENICE BY NIGHT by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


VENICE BY NIGHT by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


VENICE BY NIGHT by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

VENEZIA by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


VENEZIA by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


VENEZIA by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


VENEZIA by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


VENEZIA by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


VENEZIA by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


VENEZIA by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sunset in Venice by Siddhy90, on Flickr


2012-07-17 [04] Venezia by Reinoud Kaasschieter, on Flickr


movimenti immobilizzati [movement immobilized] by Marco Santin, on Flickr


188 by Marit & Toomas Hinnosaar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Narrow Canal - Venice by UrbanphotoZ, on Flickr


In Venice by loungerie, on Flickr


venice.jpg by I.love.italy, on Flickr


St. Mark's Square by Simon Collison, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

VENICE BY NIGHT by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


VENEZIA by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


VENEZIA by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


VENEZIA by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


VENEZIA by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


VENEZIA by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Venice by KubaSp, on Flickr


Venice by KubaSp, on Flickr


Venice by KubaSp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Down the Canals by MRC Imagery, on Flickr


_DSC0928 Campanile di San Francesco della Vigna by ipon1, on Flickr


416 by cristianachivarria, on Flickr


Marc Quinn @ Fondazione Giorgio Cini by happyfamousartists, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice di fede_gen88, su Flickr


Voyage di hirorico, su Flickr


Murano by Oberau-Online, on Flickr


Murano by Oberau-Online, on Flickr


Murano by Oberau-Online, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Untitled by ♫♪♫ Márcio ♫♪♫, on Flickr


Untitled by ♫♪♫ Márcio ♫♪♫, on Flickr


Venise_199010_009 by bourjean29, on Flickr


Venice everyday life: gondolier at work by Eric Pasc, on Flickr


Venice everyday life: waiting turist... by Eric Pasc, on Flickr









Source


----------



## christos-greece

San Marco by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr


sognando Venezia - dreaming venice by Roberta Doro S., on Flickr


Rialto Bridge at night by ljology, on Flickr


Dogenpalast, Venedig by Wolfgang.Grilz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Canal from Rialto Bridge by Haotian74, on Flickr


Piazza San Marco by Haotian74, on Flickr


from Campanile by Joseph DiPalma-Fragetta, on Flickr


Venice by Aleksandr Zykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ponte dei Tre Archi by magro_kr, on Flickr


Venice (301) by Silvia Inacio, on Flickr


Venice (288) by Silvia Inacio, on Flickr


Venice (095) by Silvia Inacio, on Flickr


Venice (077) by Silvia Inacio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

venezia 2009 #28 di francesco.1974, su Flickr


venezia 2009 #6 di francesco.1974, su Flickr


venezia 2009 #2 di francesco.1974, su Flickr


venezia 2009 #1 di francesco.1974, su Flickr


188 by Marit & Toomas Hinnosaar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice - Italy by Roger S B, on Flickr


A Trip down Memory Lane by Orchids love rainwater, on Flickr


Sweeping the reflections by dclsma, on Flickr


Venezia/Italia by Mette Haugland, on Flickr


Venezia/Italia by Mette Haugland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

That Time With The Gondolier, The Woman And Her Dog by michael_toye, on Flickr


Venice Morning by UrbanphotoZ, on Flickr


waiting by 2darkwings, on Flickr


San Marco I by michael_toye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rialto Sunrise by Darby Sawchuk, on Flickr


. by gabghi, on Flickr


Venise by jmboyer, on Flickr


. by gabghi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Fondamenta Arsenale by Isabel ****, on Flickr


Basilica San Marco - Venezia by www.alessandrocorona.com, on Flickr


Canale Grande - HDR by bohnengarten, on Flickr


Venice by Isabel ****, on Flickr


Platz - HDR by bohnengarten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Specie in via di estinzione by uadis, on Flickr


Abendlicht - HDR by bohnengarten, on Flickr


Abend in Venedig - HDR by bohnengarten, on Flickr


Venedig im Abendlicht - HDR by bohnengarten, on Flickr


Rialto Panorama - HDR by bohnengarten, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Venice in january by Spectacolor, on Flickr


Leaving Venice by AlejandroTejada, on Flickr


View from the bridge in Venice by Felix of the cats, on Flickr


Doge's Palace,Venice by Keith McGovern, on Flickr


Le scie della notte... by Violetta*.*, on Flickr


Venice November 2011 by scatman otis, on Flickr


The colors of Venice by Spectacolor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Burano by Brillocco, on Flickr


Rialto Fish Market - Venice by UrbanphotoZ, on Flickr


Gondoleiro em Venezia by Kupac, on Flickr


Nachbarschaft am Wasser by DjordjeR, on Flickr


_DSC0605 ...LA DOGANA (Venezia) by ipon1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vue d'un batiment à Venise by Nicolas Allanot, on Flickr


Venice by bigbadbribri, on Flickr


Venice by bigbadbribri, on Flickr


Venice by bigbadbribri, on Flickr


Venezia by Kariza Santos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

venetian cat by line of fire, on Flickr


Venice by loungerie, on Flickr


Piazza by Night (small) by Lola_TC, on Flickr


IMG_9456~~ by Joseph Weinman, on Flickr


redentore fireworks venice venezia 2013 by XYZ-photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Canal from Rialto Bridge by Haotian74, on Flickr


Piazza San Marco by Haotian74, on Flickr


from Campanile by Joseph DiPalma-Fragetta, on Flickr


Venice by Aleksandr Zykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia Venice by GiuseppeB1961, on Flickr


Venezia by Kupac, on Flickr


IMG_9096.jpg by Cthulhu79, on Flickr


Venice by Meryl Mariano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from the Ponte dell'Accademia by Maria-H, on Flickr


IMG_5647 by bradhostetler, on Flickr


IMG_5646 by bradhostetler, on Flickr


IMG_5636 by bradhostetler, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

La Serenissima by David Maccaroni, on Flickr


À la tombée de la nuit #2 by m4mboo, on Flickr


Venise by m4mboo, on Flickr


Vue du pont Rialto by m4mboo, on Flickr


Venise de nuit by m4mboo, on Flickr


Peinture by m4mboo, on Flickr


Vue sur le canal by m4mboo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Nickay3111, on Flickr


Canals in Venice by Nickay3111, on Flickr


In attesa della pioggia su Venezia - Waiting for the rain on Venice by ricsen, on Flickr


Salute! by Zú Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Metropole by jimj0will, on Flickr


Burano by Peter Owen, on Flickr


Burano by Peter Owen, on Flickr


Burano by Peter Owen, on Flickr


IMG_8432_5007 copya by jimj0will, on Flickr


----------



## TCGib

*San Marco at Sunset:








*Photo taken from my Facebook-Page


----------



## ARMONKIANS

*Venive, Italy*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/1377587_1422089258012385_2161060_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## christos-greece

queen of heart par minus6, sur Flickr


IMG-20130715-1857 par Davy Beaufort, sur Flickr


IMG-20130715-1811 par Davy Beaufort, sur Flickr


Venezia par darko82, sur Flickr


Venice night time par jerrylimlee/ pls visit: 500px.com/kiakka64, sur Flickr


----------



## ARMONKIANS

*Venice*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/1466026_659878224064449_1362896924_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## christos-greece

Venice par Andrew Stopford, sur Flickr


1345 par ibarenogaray, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par barbispinelli, sur Flickr


muelle par barbispinelli, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Mr Prince AD, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia_6419_20_21_fused par bobromans, sur Flickr


Venezia_6145_6_7_Burano par bobromans, sur Flickr


Venezia_6248 par bobromans, sur Flickr


Venezia_6575 par bobromans, sur Flickr


Venezia_5350_1_2_tonemapped par bobromans, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sans titre de par ema_butnaru, sur Flickr


Venice : View from Rialto bridge par Pantchoa, sur Flickr


Venezia_6641_2_3_fused par bobromans, sur Flickr


Venezia_5518 par bobromans, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice dream . par Lucio Sassi Photography travel, sur Flickr


Venice par marta, sur Flickr


sunset on venice par Lindsay_NYC, sur Flickr


Venice. Венеция. Venezia. par Peer.Gynt, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Venice, Italy by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Venice, Italy 2012 by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

isole pedonali par Zioluc, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par ema_butnaru, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par ema_butnaru, sur Flickr


Piazza San Marco par jeje.23, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of Venice par Felix of the cats in Venice, sur Flickr


Our View as we ate our fruit par Maulleigh, sur Flickr


Venice par Maulleigh, sur Flickr


Venice par Maulleigh, sur Flickr


----------



## ARMONKIANS

*Grand Canal, Venice*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/1798568_10152350145518013_484253887_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/1454571_669117866455315_451588945_n.jpg?oh=2d9b6f24e471c5e5cfe2e89f63b89c40&oe=5421DC9D








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS

*A carnival of gondolas and colors in Venice*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/10458153_10152490834706151_1448701550665695294_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners

Vogalonga 2014, a day without cruise ships in Venice
https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/10351977_645901462154875_4075347353574802717_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS

*Burano channel, Venice*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/t1.0-9/10336675_785576654805899_2391953285572347675_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS

*Lunch in Venice, Italy*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/1505254_809046085773840_5965596749610395059_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS

*Chioggia (Venezia) and its picturesque Canal near the Pescaria*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/10169328_10152376582221327_4590998614720224409_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS

*Puente de los Suspiros, Venecia*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t1.0-9/10311728_10202063462933864_1263190029281247870_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/1478954_10152170279869575_1329612286_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


*In the canals of Venice*
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/10444569_688585444556344_2465034229413070118_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS

*A canal in Venice*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/10366201_228897620654145_5363415468866809943_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/10444759_10152452920691327_6303387837271317784_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/t1.0-9/408256_475993925758739_512784443_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/10402703_674890085881713_4622167085426720790_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


*Venezia minore - dalle parti della Madonna dell'orto*
https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/10459880_10152243931973049_5627508714519792861_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## christos-greece

Gloomy alley par Dario Lo Presti, sur Flickr


Beautiful Venice, Italy. par cookiesound, sur Flickr


Venice : Rio Madonna dell'Orto par Pantchoa, sur Flickr


Venice : Campo San Simeon Grande 2/3 par Pantchoa, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful Venice, Italy. par cookiesound, sur Flickr


Venice : Rio Tera Farsetti / Calle Dei Ormesini par Pantchoa, sur Flickr


Ponti a Venezia (1934) par Paolo Bonassin, sur Flickr


Venice : Ponte Loredan ( agli Morosini ) / Rio Tera Farsetti / Fondamenta dei Ormesini 2/2 par Pantchoa, sur Flickr


----------



## Betankur

Wonderful city! I visited it twice!


----------



## christos-greece

The Grand Canal par VCD., sur Flickr


Breathtaking Venice par Daniel Incandela, sur Flickr


2013.05.23.006 VENISE - Sestiere di San Marco - Ponte della paglia - photo de mode, on cintre la veste avec des pinces à linges...lol par alainmichot93 (BONJOUR), sur Flickr


2013.05.23.007 VENISE - Sestiere di San Marco - Ponte della paglia - photo de mode, parfait, voilà une veste qui vous va à ravir par alainmichot93 (BONJOUR), sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Un poeta ha sempre troppe parole nel suo vocabolario, un pittore troppi colori sulla sua tavolozza, un musicista troppe note sulla sua tastiera. Jean Cocteau, Il Gallo e l'Arlecchino, 1918 par Carmelo61 PhotoPassion Thanks, sur Flickr


Rialto Bridge, Venice, Italy, March 30, 2014 186 par tango-, sur Flickr


Campo San Moisè par David Ruiz Luna, sur Flickr


Last Night In Venice par scott_davenport, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venise 300 tournages par ans ! Venice 300 films each year ! par caramoul25, sur Flickr


VENEZIA par danilo.rizzetto, sur Flickr


Beautiful Venice, Italy. par cookiesound, sur Flickr


Breathtaking Venice par Daniel Incandela, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice - Venezia - Venise - Venedig par dpasquazzo, sur Flickr


Venice - Venezia - Venise - Venedig par dpasquazzo, sur Flickr


Venice - Venezia - Venise - Venedig par dpasquazzo, sur Flickr


Venice - Venezia - Venise - Venedig par dpasquazzo, sur Flickr


Venice/Venezia/Venise : the End !! par Audrey Meffray, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia sunset HDR par SamStef, sur Flickr


Venezia sunrise HDR par SamStef, sur Flickr


Grue à gondoles. par caramoul25, sur Flickr


156venise par R E M I B R I D O T, sur Flickr


157venise par R E M I B R I D O T, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venise (Juillet 2005) par Christophe ALARY, sur Flickr


venise venice par Olivier Gautron, sur Flickr


Venise (Juillet 2005), pont du Rialto de nuit par Christophe ALARY, sur Flickr


Venise. Venice. par caramoul25, sur Flickr


Venise (Juillet 2005) par Christophe ALARY, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sans titre de par Zongo², sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Zongo², sur Flickr


Venezia - Venise par VGC, sur Flickr


Venice/Venezia/Venise : the End !! par Audrey Meffray, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VENEZIA …Venise …des églises !!! par Micheline Canal, sur Flickr


VENEZIA …Venise …des églises !!! par Micheline Canal, sur Flickr


Venezia - Venise par [email protected], sur Flickr


in notturna par little-phoenix, sur Flickr


VENEZIA …Venise …des églises !!! par Micheline Canal, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canaletto par @LuPe, sur Flickr


Bridge of sighs - Venice par Felix of the cats in Venice, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par fishfuneye, sur Flickr


Canal Grande par Raí B. Toffoletto, sur Flickr


Live fully par ferresibenedetta, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2361 par hitenjava, sur Flickr


IMG_2435 par hitenjava, sur Flickr


IMG_2485 par hitenjava, sur Flickr


IMG_2506 par hitenjava, sur Flickr


IMG_2464 par hitenjava, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blanc. White. par caramoul25, sur Flickr


Venice & Restart Europe par Silvia Foglia, sur Flickr


Venice & Restart Europe par Silvia Foglia, sur Flickr


Venice & Restart Europe par Silvia Foglia, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monestary on Rio Marin par ayjay3, sur Flickr


Rio Marin par ayjay3, sur Flickr


Bridge over Rio Marin par ayjay3, sur Flickr


Ponte dell' Accademia from vaporetto par ayjay3, sur Flickr


North side of St Mark's Square from Museo Civica Correr par ayjay3, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Un poeta ha sempre troppe parole nel suo vocabolario, un pittore troppi colori sulla sua tavolozza, un musicista troppe note sulla sua tastiera. Jean Cocteau, Il Gallo e l'Arlecchino, 1918 par Carmelo61 PhotoPassion Thanks, sur Flickr


Venezia, Italia par Sergei Sigov, sur Flickr


Charming Venice par Sergei Sigov, sur Flickr


Venezia par weyerdk, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Mark's Square, Venice. par Bits n Bobs, sur Flickr


Main Street par 'Mick's Pics', sur Flickr


20140528_121802 par Arkadi, sur Flickr


Ik sta op de Ponte di Rialto, het geografische middelpunt van Venetië. #rialto par rubentijdlijn, sur Flickr


En bootjes. par rubentijdlijn, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2014.07.08-20.24.39.jpg par Jeffrey Cusick, sur Flickr


2014.07.08-20.47.07.jpg par Jeffrey Cusick, sur Flickr


2014.07.08-20.24.39.jpg par Jeffrey Cusick, sur Flickr


2014.07.08-16.45.11.jpg par Jeffrey Cusick, sur Flickr


2014.07.08-20.18.52.jpg par Jeffrey Cusick, sur Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Venise @ sunset II por A.G. Photographe, no Flickr


Santa Maria della Salute @ Sunrise por A.G. Photographe, no Flickr


San Giorgio Maggiore por A.G. Photographe, no Flickr


San Giorgio Maggiore por A.G. Photographe, no Flickr


Santa Maria della Salute / sunset version por A.G. Photographe, no Flickr


Venise @ sunrise por A.G. Photographe, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Modern Venice par NicoleSpeziali, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Lazyllama, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Lazyllama, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Lazyllama, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Lazyllama, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2014.07.08-20.05.46.jpg par Jeffrey Cusick, sur Flickr


2014.07.08-20.18.52.jpg par Jeffrey Cusick, sur Flickr


2014.07.08-20.10.32.jpg par Jeffrey Cusick, sur Flickr


2014.07.08-20.26.33-2.jpg par Jeffrey Cusick, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sans titre de par dscdoris, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par dscdoris, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par dscdoris, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par dscdoris, sur Flickr


2014-07-22--113610 Venezia par MicdeF, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of the Rialto... par Didi2965, sur Flickr


Lonely Gondolier, Venice, Italy par North Face, sur Flickr


Santa Maria della Salute, 6:45am par hjl, sur Flickr


palazzi sul Canal Grande, palaces along the Grand Canal par paolo.gislimberti, sur Flickr


palazzi sul Canal Grande, palaces along the Grand Canal par paolo.gislimberti, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2014-07-07 11.00.15 par solnone, sur Flickr


2014-07-07 11.00.58 par solnone, sur Flickr


2014-07-07 10.52.21 HDR par solnone, sur Flickr


2014-07-07 10.58.11 HDR par solnone, sur Flickr


2014-07-07 10.56.46 par solnone, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

many gondolas par dastine, sur Flickr


Venezia. par coloreda24, sur Flickr


Venezia par @@@@@, sur Flickr


When in Venice… F4 par Šarūnas Burdulis, sur Flickr


Grandest Canal par Schlenks, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia 03 par ** Tania **, sur Flickr


Venezia 04 par ** Tania **, sur Flickr


Venezia 05 par ** Tania **, sur Flickr


Venezia 02 par ** Tania **, sur Flickr


Venice, July 2014 par Sidney T, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia 12 par ** Tania **, sur Flickr


Venezia 06 par ** Tania **, sur Flickr


Venezia 10 par ** Tania **, sur Flickr


Venise par aude.jacquot, sur Flickr


Venezia! par Issac Yamir, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Square par _gonegal, sur Flickr


Waters par _gonegal, sur Flickr


Venezia par Massimo Battesini, sur Flickr


WP_20140722_10_59_00_Pro par andys-pics, sur Flickr


2014_07_22_11_43_02_HDR(1) par andys-pics, sur Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Thru' Canaletto's Eyes by Wolfgang.Grilz, on Flickr


Parking Place in Venice by Wolfgang.Grilz, on Flickr


Gondoliere am Canale Grande by Wolfgang.Grilz, on Flickr


Acqua Alta, San Marco, Venezia by Wolfgang.Grilz, on Flickr


Fahrt durch den Canale Grande, Venedig by Wolfgang.Grilz, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Blick von der Rialtobrücke in der Nacht by Wolfgang.Grilz, on Flickr


Ein Fischer am Sonntagmorgen by Wolfgang.Grilz, on Flickr


Sonnenuntergang nach einem regnerischen Sonntag by Wolfgang.Grilz, on Flickr


Spiegelung, Venezia by Wolfgang.Grilz, on Flickr


San Giorgia Maggiore by Wolfgang.Grilz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia in sanguigno Medici by drugodragodiego, on Flickr

Row of Gondolas by mike matthews, on Flickr

Un coin tranquille. by caramoul25, on Flickr

Untitled by dscdoris, on Flickr

bacino San Marco, Venezia by rspirch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View on a bridge by Fins from Budapest, on Flickr

Venice by TuurDS, on Flickr

Venice by TuurDS, on Flickr

Plaza de San Marco - Venecia - copia by jostormor, on Flickr

Notturno1 by ro6226, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by erin.lin, on Flickr

Untitled by erin.lin, on Flickr

Untitled by erin.lin, on Flickr

Venice by Merlindino, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

0429VENECIA A LA DERECHA IGLESIA STA MARIA DE NAZARET d by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Campo e Chiesa di S. Alvise by ddemartin, on Flickr

Rio dei Carmini by ddemartin, on Flickr

VENEZIA_1 by renaud_martini, on Flickr

San Giorgio Maggiore by fokusblick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Perch by HaIogen, on Flickr

Venice (772A2869) by Passenger32A, on Flickr

Campiello Ca' Pesaro (S. Giobbe) by ddemartin, on Flickr

Venice by Merlindino, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/feed?section=photos&z=photo7220934_336819089/feed1_7220934_1406749314


----------



## christos-greece

Santa Maria della Salute, Venice by stshank, on Flickr

Venice by stshank, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, Venice by stshank, on Flickr

CNV00023 by Y-Control Photography, on Flickr

Fondamenta Dandolo by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

aB81A4964 by The Roasty, on Flickr

B81A5049 by The Roasty, on Flickr

B81A4977 by The Roasty, on Flickr

IMG_5872 by ste26970, on Flickr

IMG_5412 by ste26970, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lost by drugodragodiego, on Flickr

29th July - Venezia by toby_j_l_smith, on Flickr

29th July - St Mark's Square by toby_j_l_smith, on Flickr

IMG_3915 by solnone, on Flickr

Venice~grand canal-looking south by plismo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The neighbor's laundry by Fins from Budapest, on Flickr

St. Mark's Square, Venice by David S Wilson (away on vacation), on Flickr

The Grand Canal, Venice by David S Wilson (away on vacation), on Flickr

Venedig by Ulf Taubert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venetian movers by Fins from Budapest, on Flickr

Grand Canal at night by Sorin P., on Flickr

Gondola anchored on Grand Canal in Venice by Sorin P., on Flickr

IMG_3455-1 by rob_hawke, on Flickr

IMG_2840-1 by rob_hawke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by dastine, on Flickr

Grand Canal by Sorin P., on Flickr

Venice by Night by Jeffrey.Teo, on Flickr

Evening in Venice by djhoughton, on Flickr

DSC_0195 by gianlucasimonella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wenecja Venezia by Jacek P., on Flickr

166 Venice by stephenjkennedy161, on Flickr

190 Venice by stephenjkennedy161, on Flickr

163 Venice by stephenjkennedy161, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View on Grand Canal from Rialto Bridge, Venice, Italy by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr

Venice by Alcu3- www.thisthatandthepassport.com, on Flickr

Venice Grand Canal by Alcu3- www.thisthatandthepassport.com, on Flickr

Venedig *03* by hph46, on Flickr

kanal by lutschbirne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by JGou, on Flickr

Venise 2005 by yaqovdemarque, on Flickr

Venise 2005 by yaqovdemarque, on Flickr

Always in love with Venice by piervix, on Flickr

Bridge of Sighs by paula soler-moya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia - Glows at sunset by danilo.rizzetto, on Flickr

Venice by marta, on Flickr

Save the date by Meine Sicht, on Flickr

Venice by zione ...©, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by vandepoy, on Flickr

Venice by vandepoy, on Flickr

high tide, low land by Life Backpacker, on Flickr

modern Venice bridge by Life Backpacker, on Flickr

sea of tourist by Life Backpacker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by vandepoy, on Flickr

Venice by vandepoy, on Flickr

Venice by vandepoy, on Flickr

Venice by vandepoy, on Flickr

Europe 2013 - 408 - DSC00562 by gsr_jedi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Traghetto by derek.dpr, on Flickr

Different colours of Venice by ZammB, on Flickr

night reflections by gabbiano_nero, on Flickr

Team Sistiana @ Veleziana 2014, Venezia / Venice / Venecia by Javier Ortega Figueiral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Marco After Dark by derek.dpr, on Flickr

Venezia canal grande by Di Vinti, on Flickr

Canali di Chioggia by MAXDB, on Flickr

Gondola - Venice, Italy by garyhebding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Giorgio Maggiore by Eve-D, on Flickr

Scoprendo Venezia by Annys92, on Flickr

DSC_0182 copia by gianlucasimonella, on Flickr

Postcard from Venice by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nebbia sul Canal Grande by Andrea Rapisarda, on Flickr

Ponte di Rialto by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr

Venezia. by coloreda24, on Flickr

rialto by matteo.depe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#nightscapes #PiazzaSanMarco #venice by jev, on Flickr

Venecia #2 by xtianpaiva, on Flickr

DSCF7144 by Shaperise, on Flickr

DSCF7121 by Shaperise, on Flickr

DSCF7135 by Shaperise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF7602 by Shaperise, on Flickr

DSCF7534 by Shaperise, on Flickr

DSCF7616 by Shaperise, on Flickr

DSCF7531 by Shaperise, on Flickr

DSCF7612 by Shaperise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia 2014 by charlie92_it, on Flickr

Venezia, Italy by Zdenek Pecek, on Flickr

«Le prisonnier voit la liberté plus belle qu'elle n'est. » Alphonse Daudet by / Vincent H, on Flickr

Gondolier et ses passagers sur le Rio dei Frari à Venise (Italie). by grandmont.jeanpol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia! by kitto1975, on Flickr

Venezia! by kitto1975, on Flickr

Venezia! by kitto1975, on Flickr

Venezia! by kitto1975, on Flickr

Venezia! by kitto1975, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice / Italy by _dreamseller_, on Flickr

93-058 by SzafkoZ, on Flickr

Super Yachts by René Jacobs, on Flickr

I've been to Venice by indrarado, on Flickr

Entering Venice 18 by red1hols, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gondeln, die sich wiegen by lars_uhlig, on Flickr

IMG_4566 by ambermarcotte, on Flickr

2013-10-01 14.29.12 by rafi_switzerland, on Flickr

Venice by Francesca_JC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice Ambulanza by Atelier Teee, on Flickr

Rialto After Dark by derek.dpr, on Flickr

Venice / Italy by _dreamseller_, on Flickr

tenera luce, tenere ombre by Ro_., on Flickr

Super Yachts by René Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Venice Grand Canal by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Venice Grand Canal by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

NIK_14694_5_6_ETM1 / Venice - Italy by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pan_14679_90_ETM1 / Venice - Italy by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pan_14456_61_ETM1 / Venice - Italy by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1

Pan_14369_77_ETM1 / Venice - Italy by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wenecja Venezia by Jacek P., on Flickr

166 Venice by stephenjkennedy161, on Flickr

190 Venice by stephenjkennedy161, on Flickr

163 Venice by stephenjkennedy161, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gondola In 60 Seconds Revisited, Venice by flatworldsedge, on Flickr

Venice soon to have a female gondolier by B℮n, on Flickr

My postcard from Venice by B℮n, on Flickr

Fino A Domani, Venice by flatworldsedge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF1179 by Gianluca Quarta Photography, on Flickr

DSCF1200 by Gianluca Quarta Photography, on Flickr

Venice-1040222 by Night-Sky, on Flickr

Paolo Sarpi, Venice-0 by Night-Sky, on Flickr

Venice by Night-Sky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

26-DSCF1549 by MichaelRJ01902, on Flickr

07-DSCF1475 by MichaelRJ01902, on Flickr

09-DSCF1484 by MichaelRJ01902, on Flickr

13-DSCF1513 by MichaelRJ01902, on Flickr

36-DSCF1773 by MichaelRJ01902, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photographs of London and Venice taken in September and October 2014 by albionphoto, on Flickr

Photographs of London and Venice taken in September and October 2014 by albionphoto, on Flickr

Photographs of London and Venice taken in September and October 2014 by albionphoto, on Flickr

Photographs of London and Venice taken in September and October 2014 by albionphoto, on Flickr


----------



## superodesit

my father about 6 months lived in Venice. The city is definitely beautiful. But everywhere dampness in buildings that creates discomfort


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Canal by MrKotek, on Flickr

Венеция by bonya678, on Flickr

Венеция by bonya678, on Flickr

Венеция by bonya678, on Flickr

Венеция by bonya678, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venecia by @fran, on Flickr

Venice by akafabio1, on Flickr

Fronte transatlantico di San Marcos / Transatlantic front of San Marcos - Veneia by Ton Olivart Dalmau, on Flickr

Santa Maria della Salute by rnike, on Flickr

Lagune / Venedig by Erich Hochstöger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Big ship coming through by jkpark78, on Flickr

Venecia by @fran, on Flickr

Venecia by @fran, on Flickr

Venecia by @fran, on Flickr

The other Venezia by littletinperson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

D70_1904 by ed.saunders1, on Flickr

D70_1915 by ed.saunders1, on Flickr

D70_1715 by ed.saunders1, on Flickr

D70_1816 by ed.saunders1, on Flickr

D70_1826 by ed.saunders1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by LAMPO999, on Flickr

Venezia by LAMPO999, on Flickr

Venezia by LAMPO999, on Flickr

Venecia by @fran, on Flickr

D70_1914 by ed.saunders1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Remain unnoticed by LeWaggis, on Flickr

Venezia by filippi antonio, on Flickr

_DSC9669 by durr-architect, on Flickr

The Grand Canal from the Ponte degli Scalzi by albionphoto, on Flickr

DSC_1483 by martinadibugno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice fish market by jimforest, on Flickr

Santa Maria della Salute / sunrise version by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr

Gondola Yard by Schelvism, on Flickr

The Red-Faced Man by Schelvism, on Flickr

IMAG2660 by lazoltus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by LucyOliver1, on Flickr

Venice 2001 018 by Eugene Regis, on Flickr

Venice 2001 021 by Eugene Regis, on Flickr

Venezia by Maja Markotic, on Flickr

Untitled by NeilDissanayake, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by andreinistor95, on Flickr

Bridge of sighs by Black Hole Photo, on Flickr

IMG_2092 by Everyday Glory!!!, on Flickr

Rialto by Rubio-Martinez, on Flickr

Venice Grand Canal by Nezih Tavlas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Un rare jardin. A rare garden. by caramoul25, on Flickr

Under the Rialto Bridge, Venice by stevelamb007, on Flickr

威尼斯, Venezia by Cheng Hsin, on Flickr

Venecia by Francisco Graphicus, on Flickr

Grand Canal, Venice by shivamgulati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful view of Venice with gondolas at sunrise by Frédéric Prochasson, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale by ceci cheung, on Flickr

San Giorgio Maggiore Church by ceci cheung, on Flickr

DSC07004 by aleksandrsannikov, on Flickr


----------



## DammianBB

DSC00903 by damczy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venecia - Campanario by JuanAlcaraz, on Flickr

Venecia - Entrada by JuanAlcaraz, on Flickr

Venice landscape by withcamera, on Flickr

Campiello Gorne by Simone Girlanda, on Flickr

Canal Grande by Simone Girlanda, on Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn

*Venice, Italy*

By me

Venice, Italy by iammattdoran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise In Venice - One Year Later by Luca Libralato, on Flickr

Attesa, by thais.lacerda, on Flickr

Venecia - Gondoliza by JuanAlcaraz, on Flickr

Venice landscape by withcamera, on Flickr

Fondamenta Barbaro by Simone Girlanda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Two steps in Venice by Stefano Montagner - The life around me, on Flickr

夜行者 Night Walker ~Night view @ Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute 安康聖母聖大殿, Venezia 威尼斯~ by PS兔~兔兔兔~, on Flickr

Venezia by gnamooo, on Flickr

Venezia by gnamooo, on Flickr

Olaszország_Venezia36 by Bernadett (Betty) Bernáth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20140911_112259 by tiiiiiimmmmm, on Flickr

20140915_164308 by tiiiiiimmmmm, on Flickr

20140913_154210 by tiiiiiimmmmm, on Flickr

Венеция by Ilian Dimitrov, on Flickr

Venice Gondolas by withcamera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

grand canal . venice . italy by Ross Reyes, on Flickr

Venezia canale grande by agruebl, on Flickr

Venice by worldaroundtrip, on Flickr

sunset in Venice by Ormio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vicenza XVIII by mlancharro, on Flickr

P1060940 by bianchinivito, on Flickr

MircK - Venice sunset by imNOTaPh, on Flickr

Italy - Venice - Gondola by marcial.bernabeu, on Flickr

Italy - Venice - Piazza San Marco - Gondolas by marcial.bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Ferry 83, on Flickr

Ponte Guglie, Cannaregio, Venice, Italy by robert.hill, on Flickr

Canal grande by hph46, on Flickr

Bright sunny day on the Grand Canal - Venice by stevelamb007, on Flickr

Venezia by Marco Tarasconi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by marta, on Flickr

Save the date by Meine Sicht, on Flickr

Venice by zione ...©, on Flickr

Venice by vandepoy, on Flickr

high tide, low land by Life Backpacker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

@ Venezia 40th - 2014 by Mino , on Flickr

@ Venezia 40th - 2014 by Mino , on Flickr

@ Venezia 40th - 2014 by Mino , on Flickr


Canal Grande - Venice, Italy by Justin in SD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful view of Venice with gondolas at sunrise by Frédéric Prochasson, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale by ceci cheung, on Flickr

Venetian canal in black and white by tommy1905195, on Flickr

San Giorgio Maggiore Church by ceci cheung, on Flickr

DSC07004 by aleksandrsannikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice 71 by jimforest, on Flickr

Venice 76 by jimforest, on Flickr

Venice DSC07115 by jimforest, on Flickr

Venice fish market by jimforest, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3455-1 by rob_hawke, on Flickr

Wenecja Venezia by Jacek P., on Flickr

Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by tobi.heinrich, on Flickr

Venezia_6575 by bobromans, on Flickr


----------



## SoaD

Lovely Venice.


----------



## christos-greece

Reflections & Colors by Blende1.8, on Flickr

Ponte della Costituzione by Songkran, on Flickr

Casino Venedig by Songkran, on Flickr

Canale Grande by Songkran, on Flickr

Ponte dell'Accademia. Venezia. Il Canal Grande in HDR. by guigonliz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0080 by Marcone87, on Flickr

Punta della Dogana by PietervH, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by demerval, on Flickr

Riva degli Schiavoni by Fil.ippo, on Flickr

Venice Italy by esslingerphoto.com✈ (London), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Campiello Do Pozzi #venezia #venetissimo #ilovevenice #venedig #venice by Stebomba, on Flickr

IMAG0583 by tom.higham, on Flickr

IMAG0559 by tom.higham, on Flickr

Venezia by Ottavio Carta, on Flickr

Grand Canal, Venice by Dibbly Dobbler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCN3222 by The Life In Exile, on Flickr

DSCN3221 by The Life In Exile, on Flickr

Ex-Carceri di San Severo, Venezia by jacqueline.poggi, on Flickr

Campo San Giacomo di Rialto, Venezia by jacqueline.poggi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canal in Venice, Italy by The Broccoli, sur Flickr

Rialto Bridge thunderstorm by Michael Lampron-York, sur Flickr

Canal in Venice, Italy by The Broccoli, sur Flickr

Canal in Venice, Italy by The Broccoli, sur Flickr

Canal in Venice, Italy by The Broccoli, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Married in St Marks by Bobby Zucco, sur Flickr

Basilica of San Giorgio Maggiore @ sunrise by Bobby Zucco, sur Flickr

Postkarte aus Venedig by Wolfgang Grilz, sur Flickr

Sunrise @ St Marks, Venice by Bobby Zucco, sur Flickr

Gondola @ sunrise, venice by Bobby Zucco, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

vanishing point by Roberto, sur Flickr

20150508_113749 by Tim Cooper, sur Flickr

20150508_114333 by Tim Cooper, sur Flickr

20150509_115505 by Tim Cooper, sur Flickr

20150509_134014 by Tim Cooper, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

點一盞燈 ~ Dawn of Dogana/Vallaresso Gondole. & Basilica di San Giorgio Maggiore @ Venezia 威尼斯~ by PS兔~兔兔兔~, on Flickr

20150508_113744 by Tim Cooper, on Flickr

Canals by tji68, on Flickr

_DSC5513a by Jane drumsara, on Flickr

_DSC5713 by Jane drumsara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia-maggio-2015-1 by Federico Fazzini, on Flickr

Ex-Carceri di San Severo, Venezia by jacqueline.poggi, on Flickr

Campo San Giacomo di Rialto, Venezia by jacqueline.poggi, on Flickr

venice03 by vonaufas, on Flickr

Venedig Panorama by giesing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by tobi.heinrich, on Flickr

Venezia_6575 by bobromans, on Flickr

Grand Canal by myvalleylil1, on Flickr

#nightscapes #grandcanal #pontedirialto #venice by jev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Davide Pan, on Flickr

Venice by Davide Pan, on Flickr

DSC06302 by Oxana L, on Flickr

DSC06144 by Oxana L, on Flickr

A Lonely Night in Venice by Simon Hardingham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fondamenta Cannaregio by Oscar Roberto Dominguez, on Flickr

sandalo by Elisa Zambon, on Flickr

Venice - Dancing Girl by Davide Deriu, on Flickr

Grandi navi by giubertoni Giulia, on Flickr

Postkarte aus Venedig by Wolfgang Grilz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I love Venice by CS-Fotografie Bad Aibling, on Flickr

Venice View-100 by Zeger Vanhee, on Flickr

View from Rialto Bridge by jrc313, on Flickr

_DSC7582-편집 by Hoon Suk Lee, on Flickr

Venezia - Colors in Venice _02 by Stefano Stabile, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gondola anchored on Grand Canal in Venice by Sorin P., on Flickr

IMG_3455-1 by rob_hawke, on Flickr

IMG_2840-1 by rob_hawke, on Flickr

Venice Grand Canal by Alcu3- www.thisthatandthepassport.com, on Flickr

Venedig *03* by hph46, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20150518_144714-01 by stygianvoid, on Flickr

20150518_111713-01 by stygianvoid, on Flickr

20150518_111311-01 by stygianvoid, on Flickr

20150518_105844-01 by stygianvoid, on Flickr

20150518_102028-01 by stygianvoid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20150518_100324-01 by stygianvoid, on Flickr

20150518_100224-01 by stygianvoid, on Flickr

20150518_100927-01 by stygianvoid, on Flickr

20150518_095428-01 by stygianvoid, on Flickr

Venice by Samuel Chinellato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice. Venezia. by elsa11, on Flickr

Rio Del Gesulti by Nicolas Ulloa, on Flickr

#Venezia by wuerselen, on Flickr

#Venezia by wuerselen, on Flickr

DSC01629 by racerkimo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Piazza San Marco in Venice during sunrise by Mike Nbg, on Flickr


Canal Grande - Venice, Italy by Justin in SD, on Flickr

Venice by mhaardiraes, on Flickr

Costa Cruise by René Jacobs, on Flickr

Costa Cruise by René Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Church of San Giorgio Maggiore by Mat Scudds, on Flickr

a night in Venice... by Joachim Wehmeyer, on Flickr

Doge's Palace and St. Mark's Campanile, Venice, Italy by The Broccoli, on Flickr

Tramonto veneziano by forastico, on Flickr

Venezia : from the bell tower ... by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venetian Style (el bòcia in barchin) by filippo Sacchetto, on Flickr

la porta dello spavento supremo (venezia 36) by Juri Meneghin, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Mark Graham, on Flickr

Venice-3 by Hadi Al-Sinan Photography, on Flickr

20150520_193202 by Geraldo Dezena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice DSC07115 by jimforest, on Flickr

Venice fish market by jimforest, on Flickr

Venezia_5518 by bobromans, on Flickr

Night Shot of Venice, San Giorgio Maggiore Island, Italy by Fragga, on Flickr

Venezia Variation11 by Fotografik33 - www.fotografik33.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pan_14369_77_ETM1 / Venice - Italy by Dan//Fi, on Flickr

Fino A Domani, Venice by flatworldsedge, on Flickr

Venice-1040222 by Night-Sky, on Flickr

Paolo Sarpi, Venice-0 by Night-Sky, on Flickr

Venice by Night-Sky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Quiet Venice by Kevin D. Haley, on Flickr

St Mark's Square At Night by Carl Larson, on Flickr

Cheese ! by caramoul25, on Flickr

Italy - Venice - Venezia by photos by raindrop, on Flickr

Italy - Venice - Venezia by photos by raindrop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venecia by Francisco Graphicus, on Flickr

Grand Canal, Venice by shivamgulati, on Flickr

Venecia - Gondoliza by JuanAlcaraz, on Flickr

Venice landscape by withcamera, on Flickr

Fondamenta Barbaro by Simone Girlanda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street in Venezia by 中都浪人, on Flickr

Venice by Andrew Stopford, on Flickr

Untitled by Steve Umstead, on Flickr

Untitled by Steve Umstead, on Flickr

Rainy morning in Venice by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Muoviamoci! by Paolo, on Flickr

What passes for art by rob colonna, on Flickr

St. Marks Square, Venice, Italy by John Francis, on Flickr

The mask department by rob colonna, on Flickr

A desert island by rob colonna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Canal at night by Sorin P., on Flickr

IMG_3455-1 by rob_hawke, on Flickr

The Veins of Venice by Brian Koprowski, on Flickr

Wenecja Venezia by Jacek P., on Flickr

163 Venice by stephenjkennedy161, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7994 by bh3o81, on Flickr

DSCN3222 by The Life In Exile, on Flickr

DSCN3221 by The Life In Exile, on Flickr

Riparto novissima grande. by caramoul25, on Flickr

Venice 006 by k_banerjea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia riposa by Marco Forgione, on Flickr

Puesta de Sol sobre el Palacio Ducal de Venecia by José Manuel, on Flickr

Góndolas en el Gran Canal con la Iglesia de Santa María della Salute al fondo by José Manuel, on Flickr

Puente de los Suspiros by José Manuel, on Flickr

What passes for art by rob colonna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venecia by Francisco Graphicus, on Flickr

Campiello Gorne by Simone Girlanda, on Flickr

Untitled by Svetik, on Flickr

Góndolas en el Gran Canal con la Iglesia de Santa María della Salute al fondo by José Manuel, on Flickr

chelsea hotel no. 2 (venezia 37) by Juri Meneghin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Svetik, on Flickr

Plaza de San Marcos de Venecia by José Manuel, on Flickr

Vista del Gran Canal de Venecia desde el Puente de Rialto by José Manuel, on Flickr

St Giorgio Maggiore by romuald effray, on Flickr

Street Photography - Venezia 239 by Giorgio Meneghetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rialto Bridge.. by Trm-photography.com, on Flickr

Venice by dyorex, on Flickr

Venetian Scene by David S Wilson, on Flickr

Gondola anchored on Grand Canal in Venice by Sorin P., on Flickr

IMG_3455-1 by rob_hawke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Giancarlo Bovo, on Flickr

Plaza de San Marcos de Venecia by José Manuel, on Flickr

Gondoles by romuald effray, on Flickr

01 by Renata Němcová, on Flickr

IMG_5963 by José Miguel Barrios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Peter's Square by Alan Bloom, on Flickr

Trafico en el canal by Santi Mendiola, on Flickr

Venice by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr

Venice by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr

Venice by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr

Venice - 16 by David Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Costa Cruise by René Jacobs, on Flickr

Costa Cruise by René Jacobs, on Flickr

Costa Cruise by René Jacobs, on Flickr

Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

DSC07054 by alex.barriosv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canal Grande by Matthias Schröder, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris Grossman, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris Grossman, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris Grossman, on Flickr

Venedig by Andreas Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Setting Sun and Clouds Over San Marco by YT Blue, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris Grossman, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris Grossman, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris Grossman, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris Grossman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful view of Venice with gondolas at sunrise by Frédéric Prochasson, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale by ceci cheung, on Flickr

San Giorgio Maggiore Church by ceci cheung, on Flickr

Jun03GondolaGetaway_2373 by Louise Soe, on Flickr

DSC07004 by aleksandrsannikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia : calle dei Nomboli - 37 by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr

Venezia by Cristiano Caniche, on Flickr

Venezia_3 by Andrea Dal Mas, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by Manuel Bischof, on Flickr

Aspects of Venice 02 - Rialto by John Horton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Canal Sunset by Maëlick, on Flickr

Marconi by Jack Heald, on Flickr

Aspects of Venice 27 - Locals Rialto street by John Horton, on Flickr

Aspects of Venice 23 - Rialto Fish Market: Closed today by John Horton, on Flickr

Acqua alta at Piazza San Marco (Venice, Italy) by david.m, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy by UltraPanavision, on Flickr

Rialto bridge by night by the_crow_19_78, on Flickr

Venice by night by the_crow_19_78, on Flickr

2015♥100 by ruggero ranzani, on Flickr

Casanova is alive! by Erich Hochstöger, on Flickr


----------



## Leo10Rio

Stunning, surprising, unique, classical, renaissance birthplace.

Venezia is the one of the best places in the world. Walking around its streets and channels is like going back to the past. A glorious past!

I must return!


----------



## christos-greece

I love Venice by CS-Fotografie Bad Aibling, on Flickr

IMG_2840-1 by rob_hawke, on Flickr

Venice - World icon by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr

Venice Grand Canal by Alcu3- www.thisthatandthepassport.com, on Flickr

Venedig *03* by hph46, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venecia by ElGran Alf, on Flickr

Aha, a photo opportunity! by Frank Busch, on Flickr

Me and my driver by Frank Busch, on Flickr

Venice by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

DSC_0040-01 by 黃育勝 (Yushen H), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Nick Friend, on Flickr

Panorama veneziano by FM54TO, on Flickr

IMG_8159.jpg by Darren & Brad, on Flickr

Venezia by Michele De Benedittis, on Flickr

Acqua Alta. Canale di Cannaregio, Venezia, Italia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Iconic Venetian view by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr

@ Venice, Italy by Xocoatzín, on Flickr

@ Venice, Italy by Xocoatzín, on Flickr

Venezia by Fabiano Olla, on Flickr

Venice by Nick Friend, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ombre di nuvole su nuvole by Vito Paladini, on Flickr

Punta della Dogana by JvG, on Flickr

Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by JvG, on Flickr

Op de trap van Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by JvG, on Flickr

Venice under water during high tide flooding by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

Accademia nights by Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VENECIA , UN SUEÑO SOBRE AGUA by Antonio Martín, on Flickr

Sun Shield by Frank Busch, on Flickr

Barriendo el sol by Miguel Diaz, on Flickr

Venezia by Night 2015 by Marco B., on Flickr

Venezia by Night 2015 by Marco B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice 32 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Venice by Ramiro Quezada, on Flickr

Venice by Ramiro Quezada, on Flickr

Venice by Ramiro Quezada, on Flickr

IMG_5443 by Laura Wilson, on Flickr

Venetian laguna by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Piazza by thebrightguy, on Flickr

Festivities by thebrightguy, on Flickr

The Edge by thebrightguy, on Flickr

Highway by thebrightguy, on Flickr

Not a sunny day in Venice by Alberto Barrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Love for Rialto... by Tony Matthews, on Flickr

View from Accademia Bridge by Junior Henry, on Flickr

Venetian twilight by Alberto Barrera, on Flickr

Venice Ferrovia / Scalzi / San Simeone Profeta / San Geremia Church by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, on Flickr

Solitude by thebrightguy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6493 by trollpowersaab, on Flickr

IMG_6468 by trollpowersaab, on Flickr

Cartolina da Venezia by Massimiliano Bianchini, on Flickr

Venice by Mickeykklee, on Flickr

Venezia by Síncopa Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Muoviamoci! by Paolo, on Flickr

What passes for art by rob colonna, on Flickr

St. Marks Square, Venice, Italy by John Francis, on Flickr

Venice #5 by Babarczi Réka, on Flickr

Venice 006 by k_banerjea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy by UltraPanavision, on Flickr

Rialto bridge by night by the_crow_19_78, on Flickr

Venice Italy by esslingerphoto.com✈ (London), on Flickr

Venice by night by the_crow_19_78, on Flickr

Casanova is alive! by Erich Hochstöger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by N. Yavuz, on Flickr

Venice, San Marco square by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr

Venice : Traghetto / San Marcuola Casinó Venezia by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, on Flickr

Venezia, Santa Maria della Salute by Daniele, on Flickr

Venezia, Piazza San Marco by Daniele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

First views of Venice, Italy by m__photos, on Flickr

Rialto bridge by night by the_crow_19_78, on Flickr

Venice by night by the_crow_19_78, on Flickr

Casanova is alive! by Erich Hochstöger, on Flickr

Venice Italy by esslingerphoto.com✈ (London), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia, Grande Canal by dodober, on Flickr

Untitled by enida shtini, on Flickr

IMG_1563.jpg by Philip Morris, on Flickr

isola di san michele, venice by Eugene Nikiforov, on Flickr

Venezia, Canal Grande by Daniele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Buenos días Venecia by Alberto, on Flickr

Taxi Boat by Hotel Rialto by Jacob Surland, on Flickr

Basilica di San Marco by tomosang, on Flickr

VIAJANDO POR EL GRAN CANAL by Antonio Martín, on Flickr

Venecia nocturna by Alberto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Santa Maria della Salute and Canal Grande by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr

Palladio, San Giorgio Maggiore by Angel de los Rios, on Flickr

Pax tibi! by Maup Nikkels, on Flickr

Venice 2015 by Richard Jones, on Flickr

Traffic by Frank Busch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rio dei Bareteri Gondolas by Jonathan Wolfson, on Flickr

CSC_0131 by antiogar, on Flickr

DSC_0125 by antiogar, on Flickr

DSC_0081 by antiogar, on Flickr

DSC_0073 by antiogar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The swimming Venice by Alex Moore, on Flickr

20150831_182404_Richtone(HDR) by Pascal BLNC, on Flickr

20150831_180150_Richtone(HDR) by Pascal BLNC, on Flickr

20150831_180239_Richtone(HDR) by Pascal BLNC, on Flickr

Superyacht Ocean Sapphire by JvG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia - Canal Grande - Ponte degli Scalzi by Marco Florian, on Flickr

Venice at dusk by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

Bella a Venezia #nofilter #follow #like4like #love #venice #venezia #italia #europe #bella #beautiful #goodpic #pleaselike #bello #travel #grande #wonderful_places #beautifuldestinations #instalike #instagram #instagood #instadaily #picoftheday #photoofth by Mariana Lukyanova, on Flickr

DSC_0282 by antiogar, on Flickr

Controtendenza by Elisa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7994 by bh3o81, on Flickr

DSCN3222 by The Life In Exile, on Flickr

DSCN3221 by The Life In Exile, on Flickr

Venezia riposa by Marco Forgione, on Flickr

What passes for art by rob colonna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venetian #landscape #seascape #canon #eos7d #wideanglelens #venezia #venice #gondola #sea #palaces #photography #photographyoftheday #vintage #cityscape by Roberto Pagani, on Flickr

passanti by Davide Serafin, on Flickr

Venice at dusk by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

Big Ships, Small City by Sebastian Niedlich, on Flickr

Ponant Yacht Cruises - Le Lyrial @ Venice / Venezia by Javier Ortega Figueiral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Not much clearance along the Rio Marin by Steve Barowik, on Flickr

Il ragazzino con la rana . . .#postproduction #veneziadavivere #loves_united_venice #venezia #venetissimo #ig_venezia #igrsvenezia #venedig #veneziapuntadelladogana #blackandwhitevenice #igrsphotography #blackandwhitephotography by Stebomba, on Flickr

Venezia 'mon amour by Caesar, on Flickr

Grand Finale by Simon X, on Flickr

Venice by Evi Radauscher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rio de Palazzo de Canonica by Serge Beaudoin, on Flickr

La Salute Church by Serge Beaudoin, on Flickr

29082015-Venise 53 by Serge Beaudoin, on Flickr

29082015-Venise 57 by Serge Beaudoin, on Flickr

"Venice never quite seems real, but rather an ornate film set suspended on the water." by Giuliana Scaramuzzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

upload by Oleksandr Samoylyk, on Flickr

Venice at night 8 by Lenscape Photography, on Flickr

Venice at night 7 by Lenscape Photography, on Flickr

Venice at dusk by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

Untitled by Alice Barigelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#nightscapes #grandcanal #pontedirialto #venice by jev, on Flickr

Rio de la Misericordia by Songkran, on Flickr

Venezia by Franco Santangelo (thx for 400.000+ views), on Flickr

Grand Canal by myvalleylil1, on Flickr

San Giorgio Maggiore by Songkran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Serene Rialto by Simon X, on Flickr

LG G4 by vincent2167, on Flickr

LG G4 by vincent2167, on Flickr

DSC01054 by Kyra & Daniel, on Flickr

DSC01064 by Kyra & Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by dyorex, on Flickr

Venetian Scene by David S Wilson, on Flickr


Pan_14369_77_ETM1 / Venice - Italy by Dan//Fi, on Flickr

My postcard from Venice by B℮n, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3455-1 by rob_hawke, on Flickr

Venetian movers by Fins from Budapest, on Flickr

Grand Canal at night by Sorin P., on Flickr

From the dark - Venice, Italy - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr

IMG_2840-1 by rob_hawke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by tobi.heinrich, on Flickr

Venezia_6575 by bobromans, on Flickr

Venice by Alcu3- www.thisthatandthepassport.com, on Flickr

Venice Grand Canal by Alcu3- www.thisthatandthepassport.com, on Flickr

Venedig *03* by hph46, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

WP_20150913_07_28_21_Pro by Alun Ward, on Flickr

IMG 16078 by Simon Wolf, on Flickr

IMG_5640 by Clinton Lord, on Flickr

Chiesa del Redentore, Venice by James Johnson, on Flickr

Venecia by Francisco José Moreno Caballero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by André P. Meyer-Vitali, on Flickr

Walking the plank by Steve Barowik, on Flickr

Afternoon quiet at Venice by Steve Barowik, on Flickr

LG G4 by vincent2167, on Flickr

un muro by Walter Fangio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venecia by Francisco Graphicus, on Flickr

Under the Rialto Bridge, Venice by stevelamb007, on Flickr

威尼斯, Venezia by Cheng Hsin, on Flickr

Grand Canal, Venice by shivamgulati, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Esvaran Radja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3455-1 by rob_hawke, on Flickr

Venecia by Francisco Graphicus, on Flickr

Grand Canal, Venice by shivamgulati, on Flickr

Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by tobi.heinrich, on Flickr


Pan_14369_77_ETM1 / Venice - Italy by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Franco Santangelo (thx for 400.000+ views), on Flickr

Grand Canal by myvalleylil1, on Flickr

San Giorgio Maggiore by Songkran, on Flickr

Rio de la Misericordia by Songkran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night Time Canal by Photeelover, on Flickr

Grandma. by Marco / Zak, on Flickr

rush hour at the grand canal by Kate Ott, on Flickr

Venice "street" by Kate Ott, on Flickr

street musician in Venice by Kate Ott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View for the Dead by jaredvork, on Flickr

Venice Sunset by Paul Jeapes, on Flickr

Venezia by Alex Alishevskikh, on Flickr

Venezia by Alex Alishevskikh, on Flickr

Sun Rays over Venice by Jiří Kondělka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Awaiting by Peter H, on Flickr

Venice Sunset by Jiří Kondělka, on Flickr

Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by Jiří Kondělka, on Flickr

1979 Venezia - San Marco by Antonio Stievano, on Flickr

Grand Canal 3 by John Queen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Waiting for a tourist to cheat by Vicente A. Roa, on Flickr

couple games by Davide, on Flickr

Tourists in Piazza San Marco - Venice by Ton Olivart Dalmau, on Flickr

Sleepy lagoon by comradavid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice. Venezia. by elsa11, on Flickr

#Venezia by wuerselen, on Flickr

DSC01629 by racerkimo, on Flickr

back by Vaporetto by werner boehm *, on Flickr

Venetian Scene by David S Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Big in Japan by Fabio Tugnoli, on Flickr

IMG_6164 by Ronald Van Campfort, on Flickr

Fantasmi Veneziani by Massimiliano Bianchini, on Flickr

Roofs. by Marco / Zak, on Flickr

At the end of the Grand Canal by Andy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A cruise ship in Venice ⚓ by Sarah Padoan, on Flickr

Good morning Venice by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr

Capolinea Tram Venezia by klanquen, on Flickr

upload by 1sun3, on Flickr

Sacca della Misericordia, Venezia by Alessandro Favaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Untitled by Cristina Ortega, on Flickr

Venezia (night) by Ramón M. Covelo, on Flickr

Venezia by Jehanzeb Khan, on Flickr

... by Mariusz, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

La Salute, Venice by Septimus Low, on Flickr

IMG_8996s by Michael Soukup, on Flickr

Untitled by Jeff Reynolds, on Flickr

Italy Venice by Zeger Vanhee, on Flickr

Venezia by Emanuele Maracci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Jeanny Müller, on Flickr

Untitled by Jeff Reynolds, on Flickr

Venezia by bodulinek, on Flickr

Venezia by bodulinek, on Flickr

Venezia by bodulinek, on Flickr

DSC01371.jpg by Lorenzo Durandetto, on Flickr


----------



## Check_Mate

wow nice


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Jeffrey, on Flickr

Foggy Venice. II by Sofia Di Lauro, on Flickr

Ponte di Rialto, Venice. Veneto, Italy by Ed Moskalenko, on Flickr

Venedig_13 by Bo. R., on Flickr

Venedig_19 by Bo. R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lantern by Rob Menting, on Flickr

Canal Grande @ night by Rob Menting, on Flickr

Venezia by Guido Andolfato, on Flickr

Working hard - Rio della Madonna dell'Orto - Venice by Petr Wagner, on Flickr

Untitled by Jeff Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rainy morning in Venice by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

Venezia by Giancarlo Bovo, on Flickr

IMG_5963 by José Miguel Barrios, on Flickr

The Veins of Venice by Brian Koprowski, on Flickr

Plaza San Marcos. Venecia by Francisco Graphicus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Happy New Year 2016 by Septimus Low, on Flickr

The Gondolas by Septimus Low, on Flickr

Fondamenta Di Borgo, Venice by Timothy Hart, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Nathan Wolkenhauer, on Flickr

Venezia by Camillo, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

geometrie veneziane by marco pastore, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by photo graphic, on Flickr

Venice | Doge's Palace by Aki Hummel, on Flickr

Venice | Grand Canal by Aki Hummel, on Flickr

Venice Sunrise by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice - Near the Rialto Markets by David Welch, on Flickr

Venice Sunrise by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Dorsoduro in late afternoon light - Venice by Day by Takver, on Flickr

Lighthouse - Venice by Day - exploring the lagoon by Takver, on Flickr

Sailing boat at the key - Venice by Day by Takver, on Flickr

Venezia night shine by nicola accurso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I love Venice by CS-Fotografie Bad Aibling, on Flickr

IMG_2840-1 by rob_hawke, on Flickr

Venice Grand Canal by Alcu3- www.thisthatandthepassport.com, on Flickr

At the end of the Grand Canal by Andy, on Flickr

Venice - World icon by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr

Venice by Nick Friend, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1865 by Tony, on Flickr

Venice by Mo, on Flickr

Good morning Venice by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr

Capolinea Tram Venezia by klanquen, on Flickr

upload by 1sun3, on Flickr

Sacca della Misericordia, Venezia by Alessandro Favaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Many Bridges of Venice by Mike McCormick, on Flickr

Cruizin' the Canals by Mike McCormick, on Flickr

Lost in VENICE by David Welch, on Flickr

Venice Italy by keithlevit, on Flickr

B_05370.jpg by keithlevit, on Flickr

Venice Italy by keithlevit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by marta, on Flickr

Venice by vandepoy, on Flickr

Venezia by ale210708, on Flickr

high tide, low land by Life Backpacker, on Flickr

Venice by zione ...©, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Andrea Corò, on Flickr

Fantasmi Veneziani by Massimiliano Bianchini, on Flickr

Roofs. by Marco / Zak, on Flickr

At the end of the Grand Canal by Andy, on Flickr

VENEZIA. CANAL GRANDE. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Venice Grand Canal by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice Grand Canal by Alcu3- www.thisthatandthepassport.com, on Flickr

Venedig *03* by hph46, on Flickr

Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

kanal by lutschbirne, on Flickr

Venice by Alcu3- www.thisthatandthepassport.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Campiello veneziano delle Strope. #venice #venezia #veneziadavivere #venedig by Stebomba, on Flickr

Uno sguardo dalla tolda by wallace39 " mud and glory ", on Flickr

Gondola by Vicente A. Roa, on Flickr

Waiting for a tourist to cheat by Vicente A. Roa, on Flickr

two waiting gondoliers by Roman Rudnicki, on Flickr

Venice2-7314 by Cloudia C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Santa Lucia by Stefano Padoan, on Flickr

Venice General D7120343_206 by Tony Rummery, on Flickr

Venice Murano Trip D7120293_40 by Tony Rummery, on Flickr

Ponte di Rialto by Oscar Carvajal, on Flickr

Ponte di Rialto by Oscar Carvajal, on Flickr

Piccolo molo by night by Oscar Carvajal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hand in hand - Hurrying up - Rio de San Zulan - Venezia by Petr Wagner, on Flickr

Venice General D7120373_236 by Tony Rummery, on Flickr

Venice General D7100042_42 by Tony Rummery, on Flickr

The most colorful town in the world by Francesco Palmisano, on Flickr

Venice by Culture Shlock, on Flickr

DSCN1190 by Bent Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice Grand Canal by szeke, on Flickr

My postcard from Venice by B℮n, on Flickr

Fino A Domani, Venice by flatworldsedge, on Flickr

Paolo Sarpi, Venice-0 by Night-Sky, on Flickr

Venice by Night-Sky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by tobi.heinrich, on Flickr

Venezia_6575 by bobromans, on Flickr

Fondamenta Barbaro by Simone Girlanda, on Flickr

Sunrise In Venice - One Year Later by Luca Libralato, on Flickr

Attesa, by thais.lacerda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Mark's Square, Venice, Italy by CamelKW, on Flickr

Busy Venetian Grand Canal, Venice, Italy by CamelKW, on Flickr

Night talk - Campo Santi Apostoli Venezia by Petr Wagner, on Flickr

Venice Sunset D7120389_14 by Tony Rummery, on Flickr

P6220524.jpg by Vic Carmelo Sciberras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Piazza San Marco Venice by Kim Gassaway, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco Venice by Kim Gassaway, on Flickr

IMG_2138 by Aleksei Smoljanitski, on Flickr

DSC05218 by eliazar.dominantez, on Flickr

Dal Redentore BW by Rob Menting, on Flickr

DSC05186 by eliazar.dominantez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC05240 by eliazar.dominantez, on Flickr

DSC05242 by eliazar.dominantez, on Flickr

the romantic embrace by weeter, on Flickr

Waiting for the next customers by ninwin, on Flickr

2015-12-30 01-02 Venedig 135 by Allie_Caulfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice 2015 by ‎​‏​ ‎​‎​‏​ ‎​‎ ‎​‏​ ‎Frank Wegener, on Flickr

Venice fisheye by Francis Mansell, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by sam Haque, on Flickr

Venezia by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr

PA071304 by glorypod, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Under the bridge by Alex, on Flickr

I miss you by Alessandra Finocchiaro, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco from the Doge's Palace Archway, Venice, Italy, 2015 by th.omas, on Flickr

In Canoa Dietro l 'arsenale - Venezia by Roberto Valt, on Flickr

On the Grand Canal by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy by Carolina Goetz, on Flickr

Edge of the Crowd by sarenaseeger, on Flickr

Rosso veneziano by FM54TO, on Flickr

Grand Canal in Blue by Les Ellingham, on Flickr

Moonrise over San Giorgio Maggiore by Les Ellingham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beast in the beauty of Venice by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr

A Quiet Piazza in the Evening, Venice, Italy, 2015 by th.omas, on Flickr

Sunrise on Grand Canal by Scott Pudwell, on Flickr

Lovers in Venice by Federica Baldo, on Flickr

Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

彩色島 by Derek Fang, on Flickr

Fondamenta Cannaregio by Rob Menting, on Flickr

Rio del Fondamento at night by Rob Menting, on Flickr

Venezia! by Rob Menting, on Flickr

Gondola by Rob Menting, on Flickr

Exploring Burano by Rob Menting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venise : Postcard [B&W] by gaelmonk, on Flickr

Venice - Gondole St Marco by gaelmonk, on Flickr

Odd One Out... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

Busy Canal by Maëlick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Happy Memories by Mike Beales, on Flickr

IMG_1259 by Enjoy the Universe, on Flickr

The Venice Trinity, Riva Rialto Canale G by Joannis Nicolas, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2016 by stefano.brunofranco, on Flickr

Untitled by Olga D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Alcu3- www.thisthatandthepassport.com, on Flickr

Venice Grand Canal by Alcu3- www.thisthatandthepassport.com, on Flickr

Venedig *03* by hph46, on Flickr

kanal by lutschbirne, on Flickr

Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"Venice never quite seems real, but rather an ornate film set suspended on the water." by Giuliana Scaramuzzi, on Flickr

Big Ships, Small City by Sebastian Niedlich, on Flickr

Ponant Yacht Cruises - Le Lyrial @ Venice / Venezia by Javier Ortega Figueiral, on Flickr

Venetian carnival by Georgiy Skriptsov, on Flickr

2008-06-24 Italy Venesio 2774 Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute from St. Mark's Square by B Mlry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by tobi.heinrich, on Flickr

Venezia_6575 by bobromans, on Flickr

Venezia : Ponte dell'Accademia by tomosang, on Flickr

Venezia : Ponte dell'Accademia by tomosang, on Flickr

Venezia : Ferrovia (Scalzi) by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Morning on the Grand Canal by Jon, on Flickr

Affacciati alla loggia amore mio . . . by Giuliana Castellengo, on Flickr

Bridge day by Werner Böhm, on Flickr

#Venice #Italy by uvvyea, on Flickr

CALLEGGIAMENTI by marco di maggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice Sunset D7120389_14 by Tony Rummery, on Flickr

Edge of the Crowd by sarenaseeger, on Flickr

DSCF5885 by Tony Tsang, on Flickr

DSCF5996 by Tony Tsang, on Flickr

Piazza outside the train station by fred sun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sancta Maria de Salute Venice by Zeger Vanhee, on Flickr

Always Together - Canal Grande Venezia by Petr Wagner, on Flickr

Bridge of Sighs Venice by Zeger Vanhee, on Flickr

_MG_7193 by Baptiste Flageul, on Flickr

_MG_6897 by Baptiste Flageul, on Flickr

Grand Canal by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sweet princess by Werner Böhm, on Flickr

65440020 by Ari Hung, on Flickr

65470021 by Ari Hung, on Flickr

Grand Canal and Basilica Santa Maria della Salute, Venice, Italy by Ali Ergül, on Flickr

Untitled by Angela Song 2012, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice center by Max Ferrarini, on Flickr

Venecia by Francisco Graphicus, on Flickr

Grand Canal, Venice by shivamgulati, on Flickr

Under the Rialto Bridge, Venice by stevelamb007, on Flickr

威尼斯, Venezia by Cheng Hsin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Piazza San Marco by stephane_p, on Flickr

Grand Canal Oil Panting Style by Septimus Low, on Flickr

canal trail by taylorri40, on Flickr

Canals in Venice by my Life, the Universe and Everything, on Flickr

Silence by Michail Iwanow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venise#8 by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr

Venice in Blue by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr

Riva degli Schiavoni by taylorri40, on Flickr

Tramonto in laguna by Filippo Bianchi, on Flickr

Venezia by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia. by Alexandre Zulu, on Flickr

Young Woman in Gondola by Louis Vest, on Flickr

Venise#9 by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr

View from the Guglie Bridge by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr

tnt_gate_2 by Assja Baumgartner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Drinking Fountain by Tom Wolfe, on Flickr

Run, run, run by Jo Teasdale, on Flickr

Another one of the many possibilities you can find around San Marco, if you visit Venice in carnival. #venice #italy #carnival #mask by Rafael Ruiz Fuente, on Flickr

Carnaval Venise 2016-1228 by Ousktami Tamoto, on Flickr

Venise#10 by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr

Jewish Ghetto in Venice by Andrew Ahn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

В Венеции 433 гондольера, среди них есть 1 женщина. Не удалось её найти ни в прошлый раз, ни в этот. Наверно это миф...) #нутыгондольер by Zuba zubarev, on Flickr

Ca' Donà by Filippo Bianchi, on Flickr

Venise#11 by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr

Rio di Sant'Anna by Claude Schildknecht, on Flickr

Gondolas on the Grand Canal by Aaron Rayburn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Campiello veneziano delle Strope. #venice #venezia #veneziadavivere #venedig by Stebomba, on Flickr

Boat tour of Venice with Walks of Italy by heatheronhertravels, on Flickr

Paolo Sarpi, Venice-0 by Night-Sky, on Flickr

Venice by Night-Sky, on Flickr

Grand Canal by MrKotek, on Flickr

Венеция by bonya678, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

First lights on the Canale Grande by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

red on red, island of Burano, Venice by Irene Vidaurri Zubeck, on Flickr

Venise#14 by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr

Riva del Schiavoni Venezia Venice Italy by roli_b, on Flickr

Venice Gondola by John Esslinger, on Flickr

The Basilica Di Santa Maria Della Salute from the Board walk - Venice by bvi4092, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ponte dei Carmini by swissgoldeneagle, on Flickr

Magic glimmer by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

IMG_8895 by dada0306, on Flickr

IMG_8852 by dada0306, on Flickr

Venise#15 by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr

Avoiding the Crowd... by Yngwie87, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

gondola regatta by Gaelic Soul, on Flickr

Venice (Italy) by Vladan Trajkovic, on Flickr

Venice (Italy) by Vladan Trajkovic, on Flickr

Morning on the Grand Canal, Venice, Italy by Joe Daniel Price, on Flickr

Peggy's dock, Venice by Irene Vidaurri Zubeck, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco, Basilica di San Marco, Venice by Jelena Cindrić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Costa Cruise by René Jacobs, on Flickr

A cruise ship in Venice ⚓ by Sarah Padoan, on Flickr

Venice City - Venice, Italy by AShfondu, on Flickr

St Mark's Square by Patricia González Schütz, on Flickr

Venice dawn by Johann Trojer, on Flickr

Pigeons by John Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice Grand Canal by szeke, on Flickr

Venice-1040222 by Night-Sky, on Flickr

Paolo Sarpi, Venice-0 by Night-Sky, on Flickr

Venice by Night-Sky, on Flickr

Grand Canal by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Il gondoliere by Ana Villar, on Flickr

Wet weekend in Venice by jdl1963, on Flickr

Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by Walter Schärer, on Flickr

Chiesa San Giorgio Maggiore by Walter Schärer, on Flickr

Gondole by Walter Schärer, on Flickr

VENEZIA - Polizia Lagunare by Andra Moclinda-Bucuţa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Carnevale by Georgios Efstathiou, on Flickr

venice, 2014 by Renay Walczuk, on Flickr

Venezia #venezia #venice #italy #italia #italie #venise by Valerio Geraci, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Michael Feldman, on Flickr

Untitled by Eirik Holmøyvik, on Flickr

Dojes Palace cloister by jdl1963, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Walk in the rain.. by Georgios Efstathiou, on Flickr

Jewels in the night by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

Venise#22 by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr

Venice by Karthik CH, on Flickr

Venice by Christine, on Flickr

Venice by Christine, on Flickr


----------



## Noodles7

IMAG2429 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr

IMAG2422 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr

IMAG2345 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr

IMAG2313 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr

IMAG2302 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr

IMAG2301 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr

IMAG2295 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr

IMAG2438 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Carnevale by Nils, on Flickr

Gold Palazzo by Nils, on Flickr

Salute by Isidro Jabato, on Flickr

VENEZIA - Piazza San Marco by Andra Moclinda-Bucuţa, on Flickr

Early Morning on the Canals, Venice, Italy by Joe Daniel Price, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Mariusz Bartosik, on Flickr

Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr

DSC_0995 by tansengkiong, on Flickr

DSC_0919 by tansengkiong, on Flickr

Palazzo ducale [inside] by Robert Körner, on Flickr

Venice from the ship by kathches, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas




----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by ale210708, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Steven Reynolds, on Flickr

Venetian Estate by Steven Reynolds, on Flickr

IMG_2840-1 by rob_hawke, on Flickr

Venetian movers by Fins from Budapest, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canal in Venice, Italy by The Broccoli, on Flickr

Rialto Bridge thunderstorm by Michael Lampron-York, on Flickr

Venezia-maggio-2015-1 by Federico Fazzini, on Flickr

venice03 by vonaufas, on Flickr

Venedig Panorama by giesing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venise#28 by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr

Venice Double Bridge by Jacob Surland, on Flickr

In White... by Artale E. Photo Passion, on Flickr

Campo di Santa Maria Formosa by Dave, on Flickr

Venice by Daniel Knieper, on Flickr

IMG_10702_2 by Mauro, on Flickr

IMG_10692_2 by Mauro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ponte dei Sospir... Bridge of Sighs Venice by Zeger Vanhee, on Flickr

Venetian Geisha... by Zeger Vanhee, on Flickr

Santa Maria di Salute Venice by Zeger Vanhee, on Flickr

Gran Canal by Roberto de la Guia Javega, on Flickr

gondola sulle onde by Vito Paladini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Einbeiniger Geist by Meine Art zu sehen, on Flickr

mars 2016 Venise by odileva, on Flickr

mars 2016 Venise by odileva, on Flickr

mars 2016 Venise by odileva, on Flickr

mars 2016 Venise by odileva, on Flickr

mars 2016 Venise by odileva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I love Venice by CS-Fotografie Bad Aibling, on Flickr

Venice - World icon by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr

ombre di nuvole su nuvole by Vito Paladini, on Flickr

Punta della Dogana by JvG, on Flickr

Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by JvG, on Flickr

Op de trap van Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by JvG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

that window by Vio S, on Flickr

Venedig malerisch schön - Spiegelung by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr

#venice #italy 😍❤ by ninelkolomiytseva http://ift.tt/1MoPi1i by danielgeorge molato, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Giorgio Maggiore by Andreas Hoffmann, on Flickr

Church of San Giorgio Maggiore by Ian Dolphin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice Italy by ``{R - Thomas}, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale by Aldo Torres, on Flickr

Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by Chuck Dugand, on Flickr

that window by Vio S, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Grand Canal by Ian Dolphin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venise#35 by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr

ITALY 2015 // VENICE. by Jin Chu, on Flickr

ITALY 2015 // VENICE. by Jin Chu, on Flickr

A little bit of Venice by Tom Wood, on Flickr

Venice & Murano 2016 by Jack Daley, on Flickr

A lot of pigeon. The lady who was laughing. by Mitsushiro Nakagawa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A cruise ship in Venice ⚓ by Sarah Padoan, on Flickr

Sacca della Misericordia, Venezia by Alessandro Favaro, on Flickr

Venezia by Jeanny Müller, on Flickr

Untitled by Jeff Reynolds, on Flickr

Venezia by bodulinek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gondolas by Felix Garcia Vila, on Flickr

Grand Canal by Ian Dolphin, on Flickr

Venice Nights IV by Stine Kapunkt, on Flickr

Venice Nights III by Stine Kapunkt, on Flickr

Venice Nights II by Stine Kapunkt, on Flickr

Venice Nights by Stine Kapunkt, on Flickr

Street Artist...Venice by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1563.jpg by Philip Morris, on Flickr

IMG_6493 by trollpowersaab, on Flickr

IMG_6468 by trollpowersaab, on Flickr

Cartolina da Venezia by Massimiliano Bianchini, on Flickr

Venice by Mickeykklee, on Flickr

Venezia by Síncopa Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Church of San Giorgio Maggiore, Venice, Italy by CamelKW, on Flickr

Church of Saint Mary of the Rosary, Venice, Italy by CamelKW, on Flickr

#венеция #venice #italy #италия #море #облака #путишествия #travel #sea #nostalgia #небо #clouds by Ingvar Shapic, on Flickr

Santa Maria della Salute church in Venice by CamelKW, on Flickr

(obligatory) Gondola (photo) by Oliver Degabriele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr

IMG_1991 by Tony, on Flickr

Venezia by Giancarlo Bovo, on Flickr

IMG_5963 by José Miguel Barrios, on Flickr

General view of San Marco Piazza - Saint Mark square - taken from the vaporetto, Venice, Italy by Cloud Mine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Soft evening light by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

Dressed in Venice by Jordan Friedman, on Flickr

S W E E T • T E M P T A T I O N by Giovanni Giuliani, on Flickr

A feline in absolute insouciance by Tom Tao, on Flickr

Fondamenta di Cavanella by David Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Murano by Emilia Ciliento, on Flickr

Andy in Venice! Italy by Mandy Eyley, on Flickr

Basilica of Saint Mary of Health by Jerry Stone, on Flickr

Venice by Elaina Daley, on Flickr

S T • M A R K ' S • S Q U A R E by Giovanni Giuliani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Guido Andolfato, on Flickr

Untitled by Jeff Reynolds, on Flickr

Working hard - Rio della Madonna dell'Orto - Venice by Petr Wagner, on Flickr

Lantern by Rob Menting, on Flickr

Canal Grande @ night by Rob Menting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canales de Dorsoduro by thegoonie777, on Flickr

parking for gondolas - venice by Peter Bergmann, on Flickr

Venice by Nicolas Wassam, on Flickr

Venice's old fish market by Andrea Mingaroni, on Flickr

Engagement shoot in Venice by Chung Dha Lam, on Flickr

Lights & Chairs by Mattia Camozzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

KW 10 "10 Tauben" by Rainer Rauen, on Flickr

20160331_123151 by Christopher Vasquez, on Flickr

Venice (Rialto) by Filippo Gatteschi, on Flickr

Such a love with those canals by Vasilis Alexadratos, on Flickr

Italy--7918 by Alexander Gibrekhterman, on Flickr

Venise#46 by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photographing the Bridge of Sighs. Venice, Italy by Mandy Eyley, on Flickr

Spectators of the Bridge of Sighs. Venice, Italy by Mandy Eyley, on Flickr

The sighs of Gondoliers. Venice, Italy by Mandy Eyley, on Flickr

Venice Italy by Ernest van Bart, on Flickr

Venice Italy by Ernest van Bart, on Flickr

La Salute. by Pepe Soler Garcisánchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venise#49 by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr

Venice - Italy by neiljs, on Flickr

Venise#48 by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr

Venice Italy by Ernest van Bart, on Flickr

DSC07836 by Marco Rilli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Boat tour of Venice with Walks of Italy by heatheronhertravels, on Flickr

Piazza by comradavid, on Flickr

Sleepy lagoon by comradavid, on Flickr

VENECIA by paulasenciogonzalez, on Flickr

Campiello veneziano delle Strope. #venice #venezia #veneziadavivere #venedig by Stebomba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy by UltraPanavision, on Flickr

Venice - World icon by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr

Venice by night by the_crow_19_78, on Flickr

Rialto bridge by night by the_crow_19_78, on Flickr

Casanova is alive! by Erich Hochstöger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Piazza San Marco by stephane_p, on Flickr

Grand Canal Oil Panting Style by Septimus Low, on Flickr

canal trail by taylorri40, on Flickr

Canals in Venice by my Life, the Universe and Everything, on Flickr

Silence by Michail Iwanow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Jerry Stone, on Flickr

Grand Canal in Venice by Jerry Stone, on Flickr

Venice by Jerry Stone, on Flickr

Venice Italy by Randy-Thomas Christensen, on Flickr

I'm listening by morag darby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0378 by Miranda Benson, on Flickr

DSC_0410 by Miranda Benson, on Flickr

DSC_0451 by Miranda Benson, on Flickr

Sighs in the night and a canal full of tears by KENNETH BARKER, on Flickr

Annual Regata Storica in Venice, Italy by Jim, on Flickr

El puente de los suspiros en Venecia by MIGUEL BARRIOS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Views From the Inside - Venice, Italy / Brenna Budd, ’17 by UChicago Study Abroad, on Flickr

Venice at dawn by Graham McKenzie-Smith, on Flickr

Venezia by Bruce Anderson, on Flickr

IMG_1485 by Andy Scheffler, on Flickr

Columns by Luca Pasetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Mark's Square by Patricia González Schütz, on Flickr

Venice dawn by Johann Trojer, on Flickr

Pigeons by John Reynolds, on Flickr

Costa Cruise by René Jacobs, on Flickr

A cruise ship in Venice ⚓ by Sarah Padoan, on Flickr

Venice City - Venice, Italy by AShfondu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gondola Serenade by Hitesh Sawlani, on Flickr

Santa Maria della Salute by Hitesh Sawlani, on Flickr

Venice from Above by Hitesh Sawlani, on Flickr

Venezia Italia by alfredkhc, on Flickr

Venice by Luca Rigonati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Canal by Roberto de la Guia Javega, on Flickr

gondola sulle onde by Vito Paladini, on Flickr

ombre di nuvole su nuvole by Vito Paladini, on Flickr

Punta della Dogana by JvG, on Flickr

Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by JvG, on Flickr

Op de trap van Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by JvG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice is sinking by KENNETH BARKER, on Flickr

Payphone alley in Venice by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

2014-05-10 18.20.41 by Gianluigi Cogo, on Flickr

Murano canal by Ching, on Flickr

#venecia #venize #bnw_life #bw #italia #italy #loves_united_venice #loves_venice #loves_united_venice #loves_venice by Joaquin de Alba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

M/Y Tatoosh Yacht - Venice, Italy by RON RAFFETY, on Flickr

DSC_7781 by Paul Mariano, on Flickr

DSC_7858 by Paul Mariano, on Flickr

DSC_8148 by Paul Mariano, on Flickr

DSC_8202 by Paul Mariano, on Flickr

Venezia by Yuri Victor, on Flickr

Photo-shoot: Piazza San Marco by Ken Bergman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

My last ray by agmarcon, on Flickr

Venice, Italy. by Ron Bowyer, on Flickr

Main canal in Venice, Italy by africkey992, on Flickr

Creepy by Sofia Di Lauro, on Flickr

Comet Glass Star by Godless Graham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canal Grande - HDR - Venice, Italy by Tiberio Serbanescu, on Flickr

Canal Grande - Rialto Bridge area - Venice, Italy by Tiberio Serbanescu, on Flickr

Canal Grande - Ferrovia - Venice, Italy by Tiberio Serbanescu, on Flickr

Venice Sept 2015 by Ron Caswell, on Flickr

Venice Sept 2015 by Ron Caswell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC01247 Kopie by Wolfgang R. Weber, on Flickr

Perspective by Livia Schirone, on Flickr

Passing the Torch by Sam Hardgrove, on Flickr

Workers unite! by Ken Bergman, on Flickr

Campo Di S.S. Giovanni E Paulo by Rich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Piazza San Marco by stephane_p, on Flickr

Grand Canal Oil Panting Style by Septimus Low, on Flickr

canal trail by taylorri40, on Flickr

Canals in Venice by my Life, the Universe and Everything, on Flickr

Silence by Michail Iwanow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rosso veneziano by FM54TO, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Carolina Goetz, on Flickr

Edge of the Crowd by sarenaseeger, on Flickr

Grand Canal in Blue by Les Ellingham, on Flickr

Moonrise over San Giorgio Maggiore by Les Ellingham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canal Grande by Steffen Ramsaier, on Flickr

Any given Sunday by Hitesh Sawlani, on Flickr

Venezia by Michael Khan, on Flickr

Costa Deliziosa by Rich, on Flickr

Venice by sunnyha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia Italia by alfredkhc, on Flickr

Last view of the square. Good bye Venice! by CameliaTWU, on Flickr

20160513_7931 floral bridge in Venice by Bill Strong, on Flickr

Venezia BN_1 by Loris Trivillin, on Flickr

Venecia by Isabel Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venise#8 by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr

Venice in Blue by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr

Riva degli Schiavoni by taylorri40, on Flickr

Tramonto in laguna by Filippo Bianchi, on Flickr

Venezia by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1536_tonemapped by 74prof, on Flickr

IMG_1530_tonemapped by 74prof, on Flickr

Venice by Paolo, on Flickr

Venice Italy by Peter Searle, on Flickr

Venice Italy by Peter Searle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise on Grand Canal by Scott Pudwell, on Flickr

Lovers in Venice by Federica Baldo, on Flickr

Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr

Beast in the beauty of Venice by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr

A Quiet Piazza in the Evening, Venice, Italy, 2015 by th.omas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Partial View of Grand Canal by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by photo_jc, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by photo_jc, on Flickr

View from a gondola (3) by John Hoey, on Flickr

Venice in the Sun by Jon Halvor Jonsrud Knutsen, on Flickr

Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6313 by Tong / Yu, on Flickr

IMG_6241 by Tong / Yu, on Flickr

IMG_6168 by Tong / Yu, on Flickr

IMG_6133 by Tong / Yu, on Flickr

Venetian Canal by Logan Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Square reflections by Isaac Kohane, on Flickr

Venecia 5 by Robert, on Flickr

St Mark's Square, Venice, Italy. by Songquan Deng, on Flickr

CoupleOnTheBridge by Morgan Schmorgan, on Flickr

FeedingBirds by Morgan Schmorgan, on Flickr

Dark Gondolas by KENNETH BARKER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Carnaval de Venise 2016 by Ingrid Amprou, on Flickr

Carnaval de Venise 2016 by Ingrid Amprou, on Flickr

DSC04302F - Architecture - Venice by Dwayne Davis, on Flickr

DSC04308F - Architecture - Venice by Dwayne Davis, on Flickr

Delivery boat passing through Grand Canal late afternoon by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF5885 by Tony Tsang, on Flickr

DSCF5886 by Tony Tsang, on Flickr

DSCF5977 by Tony Tsang, on Flickr

DSCF5996 by Tony Tsang, on Flickr

Piazza outside the train station by fred sun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Good morning Venice by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr

Capolinea Tram Venezia by klanquen, on Flickr

Pack your bags - DSC07205a by Norman Craig, on Flickr

upload by 1sun3, on Flickr

Sacca della Misericordia, Venezia by Alessandro Favaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Jeffrey, on Flickr

Ponte di Rialto, Venice. Veneto, Italy by Ed Moskalenko, on Flickr

Venedig_13 by Bo. R., on Flickr

Venedig_19 by Bo. R., on Flickr

Foggy Venice. II by Sofia Di Lauro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venetian Geishas by Zeger Vanhee, on Flickr

IMG_6397 by Tong / Yu, on Flickr

IMG_6381 by Tong / Yu, on Flickr

Venice_Italy-20160528_203529-2_Web by Rick Wetmore, on Flickr

St Mark's Square, Venice by Helen Jackson, on Flickr

Venetian Geishas by Zeger Vanhee, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by GaryCheung3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lovers in Venice by Federica Baldo, on Flickr

Beast in the beauty of Venice by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr

A Quiet Piazza in the Evening, Venice, Italy, 2015 by th.omas, on Flickr

Sunrise on Grand Canal by Scott Pudwell, on Flickr

Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3036 by kitflores, on Flickr

Venezia by Joose fs, on Flickr

Incandescences sur le Grand Canal by tetedelart1855, on Flickr

ITALY - Veneto - Venice - Bridge of Sighs by Asier Villafranca (www.asiervillafranca.com), on Flickr

Venice2-7314 by Cloudia C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shopping for shirts by jayteacat, on Flickr

Colorful Houses in Venice by Stergios Roumeliotis, on Flickr

Venice Gondola by JanaCatlover, on Flickr

On the Waterfront by jayteacat, on Flickr

Venezia by FZA_1970, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Les reflets de Venise 2 bis by Dominique Bertine, on Flickr

Colores de Venecia ... by Víctor Manuel Chacón Fernández, on Flickr

San Marco by Sandrine Leonardi, on Flickr

O, It's Venice! by J-o-h-n---E, on Flickr

Venice by Julian Hoffmann, on Flickr

Blue and Yellow Square by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC1242 by Marco Cordiviola, on Flickr

_DSC1107 by Marco Cordiviola, on Flickr

On the quiet side by Sandrine Leonardi, on Flickr

Venice, Italy. by Songquan Deng, on Flickr

unione by Franco, on Flickr

A Venezia by Stefano Trucco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

RM1A4665 LR by Steven, on Flickr

RM1A4719 LR by Steven, on Flickr

RM1A4926 LR by Steven, on Flickr

IMG_2601 by john, on Flickr

Venice by wabisabiph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#italy #wanderlust #europe #nikon #travel #wanderlust #rome #venice #florence by Udeshi Gurusinghe, on Flickr

Canal Grande - Venice, Italy by Gábor Wiandt, on Flickr

Venice by Caterix, on Flickr

[somewhere in Venice] Piazza by TaoTzu Chang, on Flickr

Venice by gigiush (Emmanuel), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barriendo el sol by Miguel Diaz, on Flickr

VENECIA , UN SUEÑO SOBRE AGUA by Antonio Martín, on Flickr

Venezia by Night 2015 by Marco B., on Flickr

Sun Shield by Frank Busch, on Flickr

Venezia by Night 2015 by Marco B., on Flickr


----------



## cristofperx

Wonderful pics, Wonderful city


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC6147.jpg by Mirco Pasqualini, on Flickr

|/ \| by Ștefan Jurcă, on Flickr

Chiesa di San Moisè by Ștefan Jurcă, on Flickr

Le Stanze del Vetro by night by Florian Glausch, on Flickr

Venice by Megan McCauley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venecia by Francisco Graphicus, on Flickr

Grand Canal, Venice by shivamgulati, on Flickr

Venezia by Giancarlo Bovo, on Flickr

Street Photography - Venezia 239 by Giorgio Meneghetti, on Flickr

IMG_5963 by José Miguel Barrios, on Flickr


----------



## manorytas

*Burano*


----------



## christos-greece

San Giorgio by layzbonez, on Flickr

Bridge by layzbonez, on Flickr

Palace by night by layzbonez, on Flickr

Venice - 18 July 2016 by Dimitri Devuyst, on Flickr

Venice by Ricardo Alguacil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice canal by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr

Venice canal by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr

Church doors in Venezia by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr

Church doors in Venezia by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr

Canal Grande by Javier Enjuto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Italy, Venice - Hotel Ca Gottardi and the Rio di Noale by Roger Smith, on Flickr

Italy, Venice - Palace by Roger Smith, on Flickr

Pellestrina by Matteo M. Santoni, on Flickr

Italy, Venice - Rialto bridge by Roger Smith, on Flickr

Italy, Venice - Palace by Roger Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Finestra by Estefania Barchietto, on Flickr

Venice 2016-07-04 190-LR by James Abbott, on Flickr

Untitled by Phillip Kalantzis Cope, on Flickr

Window display by Joel Ormsby, on Flickr

Venice campo in the evening by Erin Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy - 05/08/2016 by Lea Champouillon, on Flickr

Venice, Italy - 05/08/2016 by Lea Champouillon, on Flickr

Venice, Italy - 05/08/2016 by Lea Champouillon, on Flickr

Venice, Italy - 05/08/2016 by Lea Champouillon, on Flickr

Venice Italy by Pasi Lehtinen, on Flickr

Venice 2016-07-04 005-LR by James Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice 2016-07-04 045-LR by James Abbott, on Flickr

Venice 2016-07-04 082-LR by James Abbott, on Flickr

Venice 2016-07-04 086-LR by James Abbott, on Flickr

Venice, Italy - 06/08/2016 by Lea Champouillon, on Flickr

Venice, Italy - 06/08/2016 by Lea Champouillon, on Flickr

Venice Italy by Pasi Lehtinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice Futuristic by Nico Ruffato, on Flickr

Venice by Ian Clement ( Ianfinepix ), on Flickr

Venice 2016-07-04 120-LR by James Abbott, on Flickr

Venice 2016-07-04 132-LR by James Abbott, on Flickr

Venice 2016-07-04 123-LR by James Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunday morning in Venice by Istvan Penzes, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Zyxel ubul, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Charmaine Santiago, on Flickr

San Marco's Square by Nico Ruffato, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Gerry van Gent, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venecia by ElGran Alf, on Flickr

Public Left, Private Right by Jeff, on Flickr

IMG_8204-01-01 by Francesco Zizi, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Gerry van Gent, on Flickr

Venetian Rain by Evan Kane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canal grande by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale. Le facciate prospicienti piazzetta San Marco e la laguna. Venezia (Fisheye Vision) by Abariltur, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale. La facciata verso la Piazzetta. Venezia by Abariltur, on Flickr

Venice Italy by ChimaDillon, on Flickr

Venice Italy by ChimaDillon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

- dmca


----------



## christos-greece

Traffic Jam Venetian Style by Stephen Curtin, on Flickr

IMG_1371 by taki520g, on Flickr

Gondola Ride in Venice by anoopbrar, on Flickr

Grand Canal, Venice by Maddy Niles, on Flickr

St Mark's Square. #Venice #Italy #Italia # by Mark Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

- dmca


----------



## christos-greece

VENEZIA. CAMPO SAN GIACOMO. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Venise, une maison bien entourée 2 by Dominique Bertine, on Flickr

Venezia by Nick Savchenko, on Flickr

Docked boats along the Grand Canal in Venice by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

Venice by PabloClavo, on Flickr

Venice by Andrew F., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

067 by choong sig jo, on Flickr

Venice Grand Canal by gen cartalla, on Flickr

Doge's Palace by gen cartalla, on Flickr

Venezia by Greta Munari, on Flickr

St. Mark's Square, Venice by Stuart Pinfold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by sonofwalrus, on Flickr

Venice by Z, on Flickr

DSC_8942 by Dave Senior, on Flickr

Redentore's Lightning by U1D2X, on Flickr

20160809_115718 by jean Vincent, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Live in the shadow. Somewhere in Venice. by Smo_Q Dx, on Flickr

Venice by JeremySU, on Flickr

two waiting gondoliers by Roman Rudnicki, on Flickr

San Marco Square by GiorgioGiaco, on Flickr

View from St. Mark square toward St. George island by Marco Gaggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Josh Corke, on Flickr

Bel Doing Yoga In Venice by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr

Gondola Ride in Venice by Steven Kemp, on Flickr

Untitled by Josh Corke, on Flickr

Venice 2016-07-05 086-LR by James Abbott, on Flickr

Venice 2016-07-05 063-LR by James Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

N°4 (Venezia COLOR 2016) by Julien Vanbelle, on Flickr

Grand canal. Venice, Italy by andrewmckinley47, on Flickr

The Leonardo da Vinci Museum by matthewjoldfield, on Flickr

Untitled by Josh Corke, on Flickr

IMG_20160822_155140 by Alar Paeste, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Big in Japan by Fabio Tugnoli, on Flickr

At the end of the Grand Canal by Andy, on Flickr

Roofs. by Marco / Zak, on Flickr

At the end of the Grand Canal by Andy, on Flickr

VENEZIA. CANAL GRANDE. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Venice Grand Canal by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

gondoliere. by Nicole Favero, on Flickr

VENEZIA by kvasnic, on Flickr

St Marks Square, Venice, Italy by tim george, on Flickr

San Marco Square, EMPTY! by Matthijs Bettman, on Flickr

VENEZIA by kvasnic, on Flickr

Water Taxi _ Mono by Lee Dolman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Burano-2.jpg by Gerard P..., on Flickr

04548-Venice by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

04770-Venice-2 by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

Venice canal-16-2.jpg by Gerard P..., on Flickr

04445-Venice by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hungry Birds by Marc Larouche, on Flickr

Venice, Italy. by Songquan Deng, on Flickr

venise by eric solbach, on Flickr

42 by Fifille_Rachel, on Flickr

Marktplatz Venedig - Piazza San Marco by tanjaettl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

crannies of Venice by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr

Venezia selfie - Piazza San Marco, Venice by Petr Wagner, on Flickr

Street in Venezia by 中都浪人, on Flickr

Untitled by Steve Umstead, on Flickr

Rainy morning in Venice by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Me and my driver by Frank Busch, on Flickr

Venice by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

DSC_0040-01 by 黃育勝 (Yushen H), on Flickr

Venice by Nick Friend, on Flickr

Panorama veneziano by FM54TO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Me and my driver by Frank Busch, on Flickr

Venice by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

DSC_0040-01 by 黃育勝 (Yushen H), on Flickr

Venice by Nick Friend, on Flickr

Panorama veneziano by FM54TO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia_20160716 (7) by Olivo Scibelli, on Flickr

Venezia_20160719 (106) by Olivo Scibelli, on Flickr

Venezia_20160716 (23) by Olivo Scibelli, on Flickr

Venezia_20160716 (87) by Olivo Scibelli, on Flickr

Venezia_20160719 (65) by Olivo Scibelli, on Flickr

0062 by Petra Bäumert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy. by Chris McSherry, on Flickr

Look from the bridge by Tianshu Liu, on Flickr

City of Color by Le Xu, on Flickr

Venezia_20160719 (47) by Olivo Scibelli, on Flickr

Venezia_20160719 (42) by Olivo Scibelli, on Flickr

Wading through St. Mark's square. by Joe deSousa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Canal by Roberto de la Guia Javega, on Flickr

gondola sulle onde by Vito Paladini, on Flickr

ombre di nuvole su nuvole by Vito Paladini, on Flickr

Punta della Dogana by JvG, on Flickr

Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by JvG, on Flickr

Op de trap van Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by JvG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy by Emanuele Grillo, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Emanuele Grillo, on Flickr

Venice, Italy. Yeah. I know. by Chris McSherry, on Flickr

Venice canal by Greg Resnik, on Flickr

St Mark square by Greg Resnik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moonrise over San Giorgio Maggiore by Les Ellingham, on Flickr

Edge of the Crowd by sarenaseeger, on Flickr

Rosso veneziano by FM54TO, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Carolina Goetz, on Flickr

Grand Canal in Blue by Les Ellingham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

canal trail by taylorri40, on Flickr

Canals in Venice by my Life, the Universe and Everything, on Flickr

Silence by Michail Iwanow, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by stephane_p, on Flickr

Grand Canal Oil Panting Style by Septimus Low, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Chak Ming Wong, on Flickr

Untitled by Chak Ming Wong, on Flickr

VENEZIA.RIVA DEGLI SCHIAVONI. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

sunset in Venice by Stefano Buzzanca, on Flickr

Ponte Della Costituzione by Stephen Rees, on Flickr

DSC00442 by Roberto Hashemi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Burano colour by alanrharris53, on Flickr

Burano Houses by alanrharris53, on Flickr

bridge of sighs by Aaron Choi, on Flickr

Venice Italy 610_7313 by David Dawson Photography, on Flickr

Venice 610_7254 by David Dawson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice fisheye by Francis Mansell, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by sam Haque, on Flickr

Venezia by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr

Venice 2015 by ‎​‏​ ‎​‎​‏​ ‎​‎ ‎​‏​ ‎Frank Wegener, on Flickr

PA071304 by glorypod, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VENECIA by paulasenciogonzalez, on Flickr

Campiello veneziano delle Strope. #venice #venezia #veneziadavivere #venedig by Stebomba, on Flickr

Photo-shoot: Piazza San Marco by Ken Bergman, on Flickr

Canal Grande - Rialto Bridge area - Venice, Italy by Tiberio Serbanescu, on Flickr

Canal Grande - Ferrovia - Venice, Italy by Tiberio Serbanescu, on Flickr

Venice Sept 2015 by Ron Caswell, on Flickr

M/Y Tatoosh Yacht - Venice, Italy by RON RAFFETY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beast in the beauty of Venice by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr

A Quiet Piazza in the Evening, Venice, Italy, 2015 by th.omas, on Flickr

Sunrise on Grand Canal by Scott Pudwell, on Flickr

Lovers in Venice by Federica Baldo, on Flickr

Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Under the bridge by Jean-Francois Page Photographer, on Flickr

Venice 2016 by Yohana Wu, on Flickr

Venice 2016 by Yohana Wu, on Flickr

Venice by night 610_0361 by David Dawson Photography, on Flickr

Waterfront by _becaro_, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas




----------



## christos-greece

Romanticismo by Anthonio Nordhagen, on Flickr

Riva degli Schiavoni; Venezia by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

Untitled by Adrian Popescu, on Flickr

Nuestro taxista by janette990, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Bhirawa Satrio Nugroho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venise#76 by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr

_DSC2616 by Wandering Cloud, on Flickr

Surfers Only by Frank Busch, on Flickr

DSC_0995 by tansengkiong, on Flickr

DSC_0919 by tansengkiong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Academia Venice by Zeger Vanhee, on Flickr

venezia giardini (s.elena) by conteluigi66, on Flickr

San Marco - Venezia by Aránzazu, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Venise#2 by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Flaminia Cuffari, on Flickr

Marcus Square by Susi Csida, on Flickr

Venice-081 by Jon Bigler, on Flickr

Venice-040 by Jon Bigler, on Flickr

Venetian scene by Ralph Rozema, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6397 by Tong / Yu, on Flickr

IMG_6381 by Tong / Yu, on Flickr

Venice_Italy-20160528_203529-2_Web by Rick Wetmore, on Flickr

St Mark's Square, Venice by Helen Jackson, on Flickr

Venetian Geishas by Zeger Vanhee, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by GaryCheung3, on Flickr


----------



## angrybird2411

Italy is a country with plenty of scenery.
It is a paradise in Europe!


----------



## christos-greece

Doge's Palace-Venice Italy by macca c, on Flickr

20150507-DSC_0546 by camera30f, on Flickr

Venice in March by Bob Comlay, on Flickr

Venice in March by Bob Comlay, on Flickr

Basilica di Santa maria della Salute by Jonathan Kerckhaert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3982 by chelsealwood, on Flickr

Italy - Venice by luca marella, on Flickr

Venice-090 by Jon Bigler, on Flickr

Venice-028 by Jon Bigler, on Flickr

Venezia Italia by Zeger Vanhee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

- Wet Catwalk - by Manuel Kaboth, on Flickr

Venice and Florence, 2016 by Rhett Redelings, on Flickr

IMG_3932 by chelsealwood, on Flickr

Venice-090 by Jon Bigler, on Flickr

Venice by Verity Gray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7781 by Paul Mariano, on Flickr

DSC_7858 by Paul Mariano, on Flickr

DSC_8148 by Paul Mariano, on Flickr

DSC_8202 by Paul Mariano, on Flickr

Venezia by Yuri Victor, on Flickr

Photo-shoot: Piazza San Marco by Ken Bergman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice City - Venice, Italy by AShfondu, on Flickr

St Mark's Square by Patricia González Schütz, on Flickr

Venice dawn by Johann Trojer, on Flickr

Pigeons by John Reynolds, on Flickr

Venice Cà d' Oro by Samuel Chinellato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venise#8 by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr

Venice in Blue by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr

Riva degli Schiavoni by taylorri40, on Flickr

Tramonto in laguna by Filippo Bianchi, on Flickr

Venezia by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chioggia, Italy by Rossano aka Bud Care, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Philipp Hamedl, on Flickr

P20160729120610_DSC00140 by Steve Mills, on Flickr

Venice by Dan Kenemore, on Flickr

160929-5858pb by Paul Berge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venise by François MUNIER, on Flickr

Venise by François MUNIER, on Flickr

Venise by François MUNIER, on Flickr

Venice in Night by Roman Łyczkowski, on Flickr

architectural forms and movements, renovation, San Marco, Venice, Italy, Nikon D40, Sigma 18-50mm EX DC MACRO, 10.21.16 by steve aimone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

venice, 2014 by Renay Walczuk, on Flickr

Untitled by Eirik Holmøyvik, on Flickr

Dojes Palace cloister by jdl1963, on Flickr

Venezia #venezia #venice #italy #italia #italie #venise by Valerio Geraci, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Michael Feldman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Waiting for the buss(boat) by Patrik Andersson, on Flickr

Venezia by Roland Wich, on Flickr

Venetian Taxi Driver by Jon Gilbert Leavitt, on Flickr

window railing, walkway to canal, San Toma, Venice, Italy, Nikon D40, nikon nikkor 55mm f-3.5, 10.24.16 by steve aimone, on Flickr

Once upon a time, I spent two hours in Venice by Paco CT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VENECIA , UN SUEÑO SOBRE AGUA by Antonio Martín, on Flickr

Sun Shield by Frank Busch, on Flickr

Barriendo el sol by Miguel Diaz, on Flickr

Venezia by Night 2015 by Marco B., on Flickr

Venezia by Night 2015 by Marco B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Murano-Venice Italy by macca c, on Flickr

IMG_1561.jpg by Michał Krzynowek, on Flickr

Venice in B&W by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr

IMG_1460.jpg by Michał Krzynowek, on Flickr

IMG_1325.jpg by Michał Krzynowek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Alastair Orchard, on Flickr

Untitled by Alastair Orchard, on Flickr

architectural rhythms, recatngles, awning, Venice, Italy, Nikon D40, nikon nikkor 55mm f-3.5, 10.26.16 by steve aimone, on Flickr

Venezia / Campo de S. Barnaba by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, on Flickr

IMG_1456.jpg by Michał Krzynowek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venetian architecture, Grand Canal, late light, Venice, Italy, Nikon D40, Sigma 18-50mm EX DC MACRO, 10.29.16 by steve aimone, on Flickr

Venice by Ole Steffensen, on Flickr

Venice, Italy [03] by Daniil Shmelev, on Flickr

DSC_2506-Edit-2_wedding-photography by Grayson Lee Photography, on Flickr

Untitled by Alastair Orchard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Watchin' sunset II by Roman Oukhortsev, on Flickr

Watchin' sunset I by Roman Oukhortsev, on Flickr

Nostalgic chords by Andrea Rizzi, on Flickr

99 by Alessandro Baccolini, on Flickr

Venezia by Jan Gottweiß, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by day by Pawel Hoffmann, on Flickr

Venice by Night by Bernardo Ricci Armani, on Flickr

Coming and Going (in the San Marco sestiere) by John Hoey, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Francesca Menghini, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Francesca Menghini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palazzo Ducale, Doge's Palace | Venice Veneto Italy by Pete Sieger, on Flickr

View from Roof of Fontego dei Tedeschi | Venice Veneto Italy by Pete Sieger, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco, St. Marks Square | Venice Veneto Italy by Pete Sieger, on Flickr

1031 008 by Greg Robinson, on Flickr

View from Roof of Fontego dei Tedeschi | Venice Veneto Italy by Pete Sieger, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, Doge's Palace | Venice Veneto Italy by Pete Sieger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7858 by Paul Mariano, on Flickr

DSC_8148 by Paul Mariano, on Flickr

DSC_8202 by Paul Mariano, on Flickr

Venezia by Yuri Victor, on Flickr

Photo-shoot: Piazza San Marco by Ken Bergman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gondola Serenade by Hitesh Sawlani, on Flickr

Santa Maria della Salute by Hitesh Sawlani, on Flickr

Venice from Above by Hitesh Sawlani, on Flickr

Venezia Italia by alfredkhc, on Flickr

Venice by Luca Rigonati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Church of Saint Mary of the Rosary, Venice, Italy by CamelKW, on Flickr

(obligatory) Gondola (photo) by Oliver Degabriele, on Flickr

#венеция #venice #italy #италия #море #облака #путишествия #travel #sea #nostalgia #небо #clouds by Ingvar Shapic, on Flickr

Santa Maria della Salute church in Venice by CamelKW, on Flickr

IMG_10692_2 by Mauro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canal grande by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr

Venice Italy by ChimaDillon, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale. Le facciate prospicienti piazzetta San Marco e la laguna. Venezia (Fisheye Vision) by Abariltur, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale. La facciata verso la Piazzetta. Venezia by Abariltur, on Flickr

Venice Italy by ChimaDillon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marcus Square by Susi Csida, on Flickr

IMG_6397 by Tong / Yu, on Flickr

IMG_6381 by Tong / Yu, on Flickr

Venice_Italy-20160528_203529-2_Web by Rick Wetmore, on Flickr

St Mark's Square, Venice by Helen Jackson, on Flickr

Untitled by Flaminia Cuffari, on Flickr

Venetian Geishas by Zeger Vanhee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr

Beast in the beauty of Venice by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr

Sunrise on Grand Canal by Scott Pudwell, on Flickr

Lovers in Venice by Federica Baldo, on Flickr

A Quiet Piazza in the Evening, Venice, Italy, 2015 by th.omas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice City - Venice, Italy by AShfondu, on Flickr

St Mark's Square by Patricia González Schütz, on Flickr

Venice dawn by Johann Trojer, on Flickr

Pigeons by John Reynolds, on Flickr

Venice Cà d' Oro by Samuel Chinellato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

At the end of the Grand Canal by Andy, on Flickr

Roofs. by Marco / Zak, on Flickr

Big in Japan by Fabio Tugnoli, on Flickr

At the end of the Grand Canal by Andy, on Flickr

VENEZIA. CANAL GRANDE. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venise#8 by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr

Venice in Blue by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr

Riva degli Schiavoni by taylorri40, on Flickr

Tramonto in laguna by Filippo Bianchi, on Flickr

Venezia by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy. by Chris McSherry, on Flickr

Look from the bridge by Tianshu Liu, on Flickr

City of Color by Le Xu, on Flickr

Venezia_20160719 (47) by Olivo Scibelli, on Flickr

Venezia_20160719 (42) by Olivo Scibelli, on Flickr

Wading through St. Mark's square. by Joe deSousa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

venezia giardini (s.elena) by conteluigi66, on Flickr

Venise#2 by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr

San Marco - Venezia by Aránzazu, on Flickr

Academia Venice by Zeger Vanhee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6397 by Tong / Yu, on Flickr

IMG_6381 by Tong / Yu, on Flickr

St Mark's Square, Venice by Helen Jackson, on Flickr

Venetian Geishas by Zeger Vanhee, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by GaryCheung3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Boat tour of Venice with Walks of Italy by heatheronhertravels, on Flickr

Piazza by comradavid, on Flickr

Sleepy lagoon by comradavid, on Flickr

VENECIA by paulasenciogonzalez, on Flickr

Campiello veneziano delle Strope. #venice #venezia #veneziadavivere #venedig by Stebomba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice canal by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr

Venice canal by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr

Church doors in Venezia by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr

Church doors in Venezia by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr

Canal Grande by Javier Enjuto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chioggia, Italy by Rossano aka Bud Care, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Philipp Hamedl, on Flickr

P20160729120610_DSC00140 by Steve Mills, on Flickr

Venice by Dan Kenemore, on Flickr

160929-5858pb by Paul Berge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, late afternoon by Andrew Wood, on Flickr

Basilica di San Marco II by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr

Basilica di San Marco III by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr

Chiesa di San Silvestro e il campanile (Campo San Silvestro). Venezia by Abariltur, on Flickr

Gondole sul Canal Grande. Venezia (Fisheye Vision) by Abariltur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy - 05/08/2016 by Lea Champouillon, on Flickr

Venice, Italy - 05/08/2016 by Lea Champouillon, on Flickr

Venice, Italy - 05/08/2016 by Lea Champouillon, on Flickr

Venice Italy by Pasi Lehtinen, on Flickr

Venice 2016-07-04 005-LR by James Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice #italy #venice #love #romantic #bestvacations #travel #follow4follow #boat #europe #canon #canon_photos #canonphotography #canonme #beautifuldestinations #wonderful_places #photographer #kuwait by Jehan Muraish, on Flickr

pomeriggio la luce del sole veneziano by rachelnewstadt1, on Flickr

Routine by Leopoldo Ferrari, on Flickr

Boredom by Baranyai László, on Flickr

A gondola ride on the canal by Andres Glez (Thesergeant), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Traffic Jam Venetian Style by Stephen Curtin, on Flickr

IMG_1371 by taki520g, on Flickr

Gondola Ride in Venice by anoopbrar, on Flickr

Grand Canal, Venice by Maddy Niles, on Flickr

St Mark's Square. #Venice #Italy #Italia # by Mark Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise on Grand Canal by Scott Pudwell, on Flickr

Lovers in Venice by Federica Baldo, on Flickr

Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr

Beast in the beauty of Venice by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr

A Quiet Piazza in the Evening, Venice, Italy, 2015 by th.omas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Novembersonne (November sun) by Alfred Hausberger, on Flickr

A5905VENb by Michael McBride, on Flickr

Viewing Venetian Vistas II by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr

Venice by Stewart, on Flickr

Venice by Matt Hawley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palazzo Foscarini by Tiigra, on Flickr

Gondola maker's shop by Tiigra, on Flickr

_DSC5157.jpg by rocket1894, on Flickr

Venezia, the street by Laurent Ribot, on Flickr

Venice Italy Gondola by Joe Baur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Square reflections by Isaac Kohane, on Flickr

Venecia 5 by Robert, on Flickr

St Mark's Square, Venice, Italy. by Songquan Deng, on Flickr

FeedingBirds by Morgan Schmorgan, on Flickr

Dark Gondolas by KENNETH BARKER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Iconic Venetian view by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr

@ Venice, Italy by Xocoatzín, on Flickr

@ Venice, Italy by Xocoatzín, on Flickr

Venezia by Fabiano Olla, on Flickr

Venice by Nick Friend, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venise by François MUNIER, on Flickr

Venise by François MUNIER, on Flickr

Venise by François MUNIER, on Flickr

Venice in Night by Roman Łyczkowski, on Flickr

architectural forms and movements, renovation, San Marco, Venice, Italy, Nikon D40, Sigma 18-50mm EX DC MACRO, 10.21.16 by steve aimone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

🔽San Giorgio Maggiore, Venice by Konstantin Tronin, on Flickr

Venezia by Alexander Arevalo, on Flickr

Venezia 2016 by Massimo Pighetti, on Flickr

Venecia - Puerto ⚓ by elina mejía, on Flickr

Chair, Venice by Austin Granger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canal grande by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale. Le facciate prospicienti piazzetta San Marco e la laguna. Venezia (Fisheye Vision) by Abariltur, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale. La facciata verso la Piazzetta. Venezia by Abariltur, on Flickr

Venice Italy by ChimaDillon, on Flickr

Venice Italy by ChimaDillon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by viaggiatoreda2soldi.it, on Flickr

DSC_5576 by Alberto So - 宗廣喜, on Flickr

DSC_5596 by Alberto So - 宗廣喜, on Flickr

DSC_5581 by Alberto So - 宗廣喜, on Flickr

Venezia Variation11 by Fotografik33 - www.fotografik33.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VENEZIA. CAMPO DI SANTA MARIA FORMOSA by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Negoziando (b&w) by John Hoey, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by alinepcasciano, on Flickr

my dear swan by Werner Böhm, on Flickr

Carnival of Venice by Werner Böhm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Romanticismo by Anthonio Nordhagen, on Flickr

Riva degli Schiavoni; Venezia by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

Untitled by Adrian Popescu, on Flickr

Nuestro taxista by janette990, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Bhirawa Satrio Nugroho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A cruise ship in Venice ⚓ by Sarah Padoan, on Flickr

Good morning Venice by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr

Capolinea Tram Venezia by klanquen, on Flickr

upload by 1sun3, on Flickr

Sacca della Misericordia, Venezia by Alessandro Favaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Isola di San Giorgio by Giuliana Castellengo, on Flickr

Rialto Bridge in Venice by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

Pirates of Venice by Werner Böhm, on Flickr

IMG_4631-2 by Tobias, on Flickr

Canal Grande - Venezia by Stefano Padoan, on Flickr

Untitled by ...Iwonttell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BOZZ-16 by stbozza, on Flickr

BOZZ-7 by stbozza, on Flickr

Venezia by Laurent Ribot, on Flickr

_DSC3530 by ro6226, on Flickr

Holiday in Venice by hasseyuomo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice Canals 2 by Pharra Perry, on Flickr

Venice Canals 1 by Pharra Perry, on Flickr

Venice Architecture 1 by Pharra Perry, on Flickr

Namaste in Venice by Pharra Perry, on Flickr

Carnivale 1 by Pharra Perry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

walk like an Egyptian by Werner Böhm, on Flickr

_DSC5557.jpg by rocket1894, on Flickr

Angel, and devil possessed monkey (see caption below) by Tiigra, on Flickr

Venice at Night by Pharra Perry, on Flickr

Venise-266 by shogunangel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCN1190 by Bent Christensen, on Flickr


Venice Grand Canal by szeke, on Flickr

My postcard from Venice by B℮n, on Flickr

Fino A Domani, Venice by flatworldsedge, on Flickr

Paolo Sarpi, Venice-0 by Night-Sky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Ian Boys, on Flickr

Venice by Ian Boys, on Flickr

Palazzo Cavalli by - Ozymandias -, on Flickr

Restless Gondolas by Angelo Domini, on Flickr

Veneza by _Daise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streets of Venice by N. Yavuz, on Flickr

Grand Canal in Venice by HTML, on Flickr

20160630_144413 by Le Beau Velo, on Flickr

Untitled by Erika Zucchiatti, on Flickr

DSC05807 by Emilie Nérot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice Carnival 2017 by Alan Lord, on Flickr

Venice Carnival 2017 by Alan Lord, on Flickr

Campo San Zaccaria by - Ozymandias -, on Flickr

Southern Lights by - Ozymandias -, on Flickr

Carnaval Venise 2017 by Ousktami Tamoto, on Flickr

Malinconica Venezia by robertar., on Flickr

Venice Carnival 2017 by Alan Lord, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice Carnival 2017 by Alan Lord, on Flickr

San Geremia by Derek Winterburn, on Flickr

DSC04741.jpg by Derek Winterburn, on Flickr

Venice Carnival 2017 by Alan Lord, on Flickr

Rio de San Vio by Isidro Jabato, on Flickr

Salute the Night by - Ozymandias -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Alexander Arevalo, on Flickr

Vista, Venecia/View, Venice, Italy – www.meEncantaViajar.com by Javier Doren, on Flickr

From among them by Mark Grant-Jones, on Flickr

Murano by lucyrickerby, on Flickr

Untitled by dad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

long way home from Carnival by Werner Böhm, on Flickr

VENEZIA E' SACRA. by Luca Bertolotti, on Flickr

Photowalk in Strada Nova, Venice by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

Venice Carnival 2017 by Alan Lord, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia Italy February 2017 246 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia, Italy February 2017 453 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Colourful Canal by Shaun Osborne, on Flickr

The Grand Canal, Venice by Robert Webb, on Flickr

Canal at Sunset - Venice, Italy by Dena Jenkins, on Flickr

the grand canal in venice, italy by christina thomas, on Flickr

DSC_0318-Bearbeitet-3 by Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0005 by Leen Kievit, on Flickr

IMG_0003 by Leen Kievit, on Flickr

Campo Santa Fosca in Venice by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

Venetië 25 februari 2017 by leo spee, on Flickr

VENISE AVRIL 2012 654R by ANTOINE ASARO, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia, Italy February 2017 105 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise on Grand Canal by Scott Pudwell, on Flickr

Lovers in Venice by Federica Baldo, on Flickr

Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr

Beast in the beauty of Venice by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr

A Quiet Piazza in the Evening, Venice, Italy, 2015 by th.omas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Laguna Splash by Marcel Weichert, on Flickr

The Grand Canal at twilight #venice #italy #grandcanal by jessica, on Flickr

La Torre dell'Orologio a Piazza San Marco. Venezia (Fisheye Vision) by Abariltur, on Flickr

Venice by Joe Violante, on Flickr

Grand Canal by Justin Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC1696a by okicho, on Flickr

_DSC1668a by okicho, on Flickr

_DSC2100a by okicho, on Flickr

_DSC2283a by okicho, on Flickr

Tourists in Venice by Anthony Meikle, on Flickr

Venice - from The Grand Canal by Anthony Meikle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Giancarlo Bovo, on Flickr

IMG_5963 by José Miguel Barrios, on Flickr

General view of San Marco Piazza - Saint Mark square - taken from the vaporetto, Venice, Italy by Cloud Mine, on Flickr

D70_1715 by ed.saunders1, on Flickr

D70_1826 by ed.saunders1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The bride is the star for a day! by Happy! - Andrea, on Flickr

Burano Island - Venice Carnival | Venice, Italy by Bridget Davey, on Flickr

DSCF5885 by Tony Tsang, on Flickr

DSCF5886 by Tony Tsang, on Flickr

DSCF5977 by Tony Tsang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by tobi.heinrich, on Flickr

Venezia_6575 by bobromans, on Flickr

Fondamenta Barbaro by Simone Girlanda, on Flickr

Sunrise In Venice - One Year Later by Luca Libralato, on Flickr

Attesa, by thais.lacerda, on Flickr

I love Venice by CS-Fotografie Bad Aibling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

- dmca


----------



## christos-greece

gondola sulle onde by Vito Paladini, on Flickr

that window by Vio S, on Flickr

Venedig malerisch schön - Spiegelung by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr

#venice #italy 😍❤ by ninelkolomiytseva http://ift.tt/1MoPi1i by danielgeorge molato, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

due by Enrico Sprea, on Flickr

Chiesa di San Giorgio Maggiore by Tony Sellen, on Flickr

Pont Rialto 3 by Sylvain Abdoul Photographie, on Flickr

Venedig März 2017 by Faoliolair Randalle, on Flickr

The Basilica of Saint Mark, Venice, Italy by Striderv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Colourful Canal by Shaun Osborne, on Flickr

Arsenale – La Biennale di Venezia by Deutsche Bank, on Flickr

Destination Venice by Capture the planet, on Flickr

Venice by gigiush (Emmanuel), on Flickr

Santa Maria de la Salud. Venecia. by carrusel carrusel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

@ Venice, Italy by Xocoatzín, on Flickr

@ Venice, Italy by Xocoatzín, on Flickr

Venezia by Fabiano Olla, on Flickr

Venice by Nick Friend, on Flickr

I love Venice by CS-Fotografie Bad Aibling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC01381 by Porco Rosso, on Flickr

DSC01465 by Porco Rosso, on Flickr

DSC01433 by Porco Rosso, on Flickr

DSC01411 by Porco Rosso, on Flickr

DSC01370 by Porco Rosso, on Flickr

Venezia by zacke82, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A cruise ship in Venice ⚓ by Sarah Padoan, on Flickr

Good morning Venice by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr

Capolinea Tram Venezia by klanquen, on Flickr

upload by 1sun3, on Flickr

Sacca della Misericordia, Venezia by Alessandro Favaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from Roof of Fontego dei Tedeschi | Venice Veneto Italy by Pete Sieger, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco, St. Marks Square | Venice Veneto Italy by Pete Sieger, on Flickr

1031 008 by Greg Robinson, on Flickr

View from Roof of Fontego dei Tedeschi | Venice Veneto Italy by Pete Sieger, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, Doge's Palace | Venice Veneto Italy by Pete Sieger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Jeff Reynolds, on Flickr

Venezia by bodulinek, on Flickr

Venezia by bodulinek, on Flickr

Venezia by bodulinek, on Flickr

DSC01371.jpg by Lorenzo Durandetto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Canal by Roberto de la Guia Javega, on Flickr

gondola sulle onde by Vito Paladini, on Flickr

I love Venice by CS-Fotografie Bad Aibling, on Flickr

Punta della Dogana by JvG, on Flickr

Op de trap van Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by JvG, on Flickr


----------



## Pancholeche

great pic, I love the first one


----------



## christos-greece

San Giorgio by layzbonez, on Flickr

Bridge by layzbonez, on Flickr

Palace by night by layzbonez, on Flickr

Venice - 18 July 2016 by Dimitri Devuyst, on Flickr

Venice by Ricardo Alguacil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Les reflets de Venise 2 bis by Dominique Bertine, on Flickr

Venice by Julian Hoffmann, on Flickr

Colores de Venecia ... by Víctor Manuel Chacón Fernández, on Flickr

San Marco by Sandrine Leonardi, on Flickr

O, It's Venice! by J-o-h-n---E, on Flickr

Blue and Yellow Square by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Academia Venice by Zeger Vanhee, on Flickr

venezia giardini (s.elena) by conteluigi66, on Flickr

San Marco - Venezia by Aránzazu, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Venise#2 by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parked gondolas down from Rialto bridge - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr

Sunrise over the grand Canal and Santa Maria della Salute- Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr

Canal in San Marcos sestieri - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr

Gondola ride on the Grand Canal - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr

MoonLite Venice by Avijit Nandy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice canal by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr

Venice canal by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr

Church doors in Venezia by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr

Church doors in Venezia by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr

Canal Grande by Javier Enjuto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Me and my driver by Frank Busch, on Flickr

Venice by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

DSC_0040-01 by 黃育勝 (Yushen H), on Flickr

Venice by Nick Friend, on Flickr

Panorama veneziano by FM54TO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canals in Venice by my Life, the Universe and Everything, on Flickr


Venice Grand Canal by szeke, on Flickr

Grand Canal by MrKotek, on Flickr

Venice-1040222 by Night-Sky, on Flickr

Paolo Sarpi, Venice-0 by Night-Sky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia_6575 by bobromans, on Flickr

Fondamenta Barbaro by Simone Girlanda, on Flickr

Sunrise In Venice - One Year Later by Luca Libralato, on Flickr

Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by tobi.heinrich, on Flickr

Attesa, by thais.lacerda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Jeanny Müller, on Flickr

Untitled by Jeff Reynolds, on Flickr

Venezia by bodulinek, on Flickr

Venezia by bodulinek, on Flickr

DSC01371.jpg by Lorenzo Durandetto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

two waiting gondoliers by Roman Rudnicki, on Flickr

Live in the shadow. Somewhere in Venice. by Smo_Q Dx, on Flickr

Venice by JeremySU, on Flickr

San Marco Square by GiorgioGiaco, on Flickr

View from St. Mark square toward St. George island by Marco Gaggio, on Flickr


----------



## The_Fox

What happened to the 'like' button? Did I miss the memo where they took it out?


----------



## christos-greece

the light in the canal (Venice, Italy) by Boris Vasilev, on Flickr

Venice by Ian Boys, on Flickr

Gondoles by Rudy Pické, on Flickr

Venice - Italy by Giovanni Zanotti, on Flickr

Venice - Italy by Giovanni Zanotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The_Fox said:


> What happened to the 'like' button? Did I miss the memo where they took it out?


Check here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139263363#post139263363


----------



## christos-greece

L'entrée du Grand Canal by Patrick Marcel, on Flickr

Grand Canal by Patrick Marcel, on Flickr

fish market by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr

DSC08588 by Karen Eliot, on Flickr

Venise#55 by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Square reflections by Isaac Kohane, on Flickr

Venecia 5 by Robert, on Flickr

St Mark's Square, Venice, Italy. by Songquan Deng, on Flickr

Dark Gondolas by KENNETH BARKER, on Flickr

CoupleOnTheBridge by Morgan Schmorgan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Traffic Jam Venetian Style by Stephen Curtin, on Flickr

IMG_1371 by taki520g, on Flickr

Gondola Ride in Venice by anoopbrar, on Flickr

Grand Canal, Venice by Maddy Niles, on Flickr

St Mark's Square. #Venice #Italy #Italia # by Mark Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BOZZ-16 by stbozza, on Flickr

BOZZ-7 by stbozza, on Flickr

_DSC3530 by ro6226, on Flickr

Holiday in Venice by hasseyuomo, on Flickr

Venezia by Laurent Ribot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I love Venice by CS-Fotografie Bad Aibling, on Flickr

@ Venice, Italy by Xocoatzín, on Flickr

@ Venice, Italy by Xocoatzín, on Flickr

Venezia by Fabiano Olla, on Flickr

Venice by Nick Friend, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palazzo Foscarini by Tiigra, on Flickr

Gondola maker's shop by Tiigra, on Flickr

_DSC5157.jpg by rocket1894, on Flickr

Venezia, the street by Laurent Ribot, on Flickr

Venice Italy Gondola by Joe Baur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venecia by Francisco Graphicus, on Flickr

Grand Canal, Venice by shivamgulati, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Esvaran Radja, on Flickr

Under the Rialto Bridge, Venice by stevelamb007, on Flickr

威尼斯, Venezia by Cheng Hsin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice and the mountains by gadabra, on Flickr

Piazza san marco venice - italy . . . #venezia #veneziaitalia #veneziacityitaly #venice #veniceitaly #venicepiazzasanmarco #italy #italia #italytrip #italyphoto #italytravel #trip #trippy #tripstagram #travel #traveling #traveller #travelgram #travelpho by Raynald Kartawan, on Flickr

Far & Beyond by Lorenzo Giola, on Flickr

Kiss and words in venice by Francesco Russo, on Flickr

#travel #venice #italy #europe #limkimkeong #limkimkeong_europe #limkimkeong_italy #旅行 #威尼斯 #意大利 by Kim Keong Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I love Venice by CS-Fotografie Bad Aibling, on Flickr

Venezia by Fabiano Olla, on Flickr

@ Venice, Italy by Xocoatzín, on Flickr

@ Venice, Italy by Xocoatzín, on Flickr

Venice by Nick Friend, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Square reflections by Isaac Kohane, on Flickr

Venecia 5 by Robert, on Flickr

St Mark's Square, Venice, Italy. by Songquan Deng, on Flickr

CoupleOnTheBridge by Morgan Schmorgan, on Flickr

FeedingBirds by Morgan Schmorgan, on Flickr

Dark Gondolas by KENNETH BARKER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gondola Central by Jacob Surland, on Flickr

Early morning supplies by CameliaTWU, on Flickr

Italy-2008 by Alessandro Muccini, on Flickr

Grand Canal and Basilica Santa Maria della Salute, Venice, Italy by antonio braza, on Flickr

Basilica de Santa Maria della Saludy una Gondola by Fabián Bravo Guerrero (Kato), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shopping for shirts by jayteacat, on Flickr

Colorful Houses in Venice by Stergios Roumeliotis, on Flickr

Venice Gondola by JanaCatlover, on Flickr

On the Waterfront by jayteacat, on Flickr

Venezia by FZA_1970, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

29082015-Venise 53 by Serge Beaudoin, on Flickr

ITALY - Veneto - Venice - Bridge of Sighs by Asier Villafranca ([url]www.asiervillafranca.com)[/url], on Flickr

29082015-Venise 57 by Serge Beaudoin, on Flickr

IMG_3036 by kitflores, on Flickr

VENEZIA ARCHEOLOGIA e RESTAURO ARCHITETTURA: VENICE PLANNING TO CHARGE ENTRY TO ITS HISTORIC CENTER. THE INDEPENDENT, U.K., (02/05/2017); NPR NEWS (25/11/2016) & THE NEW YORK TIMES (29/08/2016). by Martin Conde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rio dei S.S. Apostoli, Venezia by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr

Playing with pigeons by Franco, on Flickr

2017-05-12 18.38.53 by Bill Thompson, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Phil Bywater, on Flickr

Palais des Doges et le Campanile de la place Saint-Marc by Sylvain Abdoul Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise over the grand Canal and Santa Maria della Salute- Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr

Canal in San Marcos sestieri - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr

Gondola ride on the Grand Canal - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr

Parked gondolas down from Rialto bridge - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr

MoonLite Venice by Avijit Nandy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice City - Venice, Italy by AShfondu, on Flickr

St Mark's Square by Patricia González Schütz, on Flickr

Venice dawn by Johann Trojer, on Flickr

Pigeons by John Reynolds, on Flickr

Venice Cà d' Oro by Samuel Chinellato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Church of Saint Mary of the Rosary, Venice, Italy by CamelKW, on Flickr

#венеция #venice #italy #италия #море #облака #путишествия #travel #sea #nostalgia #небо #clouds by Ingvar Shapic, on Flickr

(obligatory) Gondola (photo) by Oliver Degabriele, on Flickr

IMG_10692_2 by Mauro, on Flickr

Santa Maria della Salute church in Venice by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moonrise over San Giorgio Maggiore by Les Ellingham, on Flickr

Edge of the Crowd by sarenaseeger, on Flickr

Rosso veneziano by FM54TO, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Carolina Goetz, on Flickr

Grand Canal in Blue by Les Ellingham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Marco by Eddie, on Flickr

Gondole by Eddie, on Flickr

DSC_2088 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr

DSC_2498 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr

Old Venice by Eddie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Traffic Jam Venetian Style by Stephen Curtin, on Flickr

IMG_1371 by taki520g, on Flickr

Gondola Ride in Venice by anoopbrar, on Flickr

Grand Canal, Venice by Maddy Niles, on Flickr

St Mark's Square. #Venice #Italy #Italia # by Mark Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Good morning Venice by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr

Capolinea Tram Venezia by klanquen, on Flickr

Pack your bags - DSC07205a by Norman Craig, on Flickr

upload by 1sun3, on Flickr

Sacca della Misericordia, Venezia by Alessandro Favaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice Texture by Andrey Kvasov, on Flickr

no WLAN by werner boehm *, on Flickr

Curiosity | Venice, Italy, 2014 by Mrinal K Paul, on Flickr

Raspberries, strawberries, champagne and one of the best views in the world. by Marco Sartori, on Flickr

Waiting for the show in Giudecca by Massimiliano Sciacco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

upload by Oleksandr Samoylyk, on Flickr

Venice at night 8 by Lenscape Photography, on Flickr

Venice at night 7 by Lenscape Photography, on Flickr

Venice at dusk by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

Untitled by Alice Barigelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Mark's Square, Venice, Italy by CamelKW, on Flickr

Busy Venetian Grand Canal, Venice, Italy by CamelKW, on Flickr

Night talk - Campo Santi Apostoli Venezia by Petr Wagner, on Flickr

Venice Sunset D7120389_14 by Tony Rummery, on Flickr

P6220524.jpg by Vic Carmelo Sciberras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

- Wet Catwalk - by Manuel Kaboth, on Flickr

Venice and Florence, 2016 by Rhett Redelings, on Flickr

IMG_3932 by chelsealwood, on Flickr

Venice-090 by Jon Bigler, on Flickr

Venice by Verity Gray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour To Venice. by Sven Leyens-Wiedau, on Flickr

Tour to Venice. May of 2017 by Sven Leyens-Wiedau, on Flickr

Tour to Venice. May of 2017 by Sven Leyens-Wiedau, on Flickr

Tour to Venice. May of 2017 by Sven Leyens-Wiedau, on Flickr

Tour To Venice. by Sven Leyens-Wiedau, on Flickr

San Marco by Compay Segundo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Jerry Stone, on Flickr

Grand Canal in Venice by Jerry Stone, on Flickr

I'm listening by morag darby, on Flickr

Venice by Jerry Stone, on Flickr

Venice Italy by Randy-Thomas Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venise#8 by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr

Venice in Blue by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr

Riva degli Schiavoni by taylorri40, on Flickr

Tramonto in laguna by Filippo Bianchi, on Flickr

Venezia by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC1053.jpg by rocket1894, on Flickr

_DSC1051.jpg by rocket1894, on Flickr

Grande Canale by Tracey Zajac, on Flickr

_DSC1054.jpg by rocket1894, on Flickr

Autostrada per le gondole by jayteacat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dinner – Abendessen by Deutsche Bank, on Flickr

Arsenale – La Biennale di Venezia by Deutsche Bank, on Flickr

Gondolas ready for passengers by lucyrickerby, on Flickr

In Gondola by Michele Di lella, on Flickr

Coffee break – Kaffeepause by Deutsche Bank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Alexander Arevalo, on Flickr

Vista, Venecia/View, Venice, Italy – www.meEncantaViajar.com by Javier Doren, on Flickr

From among them by Mark Grant-Jones, on Flickr

Murano by lucyrickerby, on Flickr

Untitled by dad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photowalk in Venice by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

IMG_9418 by Randy Bailey, on Flickr

IMG_9417 by Randy Bailey, on Flickr

IMG_9413 by Randy Bailey, on Flickr

IMG_9408 by Randy Bailey, on Flickr

1BL_0551.jpg by Wandering Oaks, on Flickr

IMG_9380 by Randy Bailey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Iconic Venetian view by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr

Venezia by Fabiano Olla, on Flickr

@ Venice, Italy by Xocoatzín, on Flickr

@ Venice, Italy by Xocoatzín, on Flickr

Venice by Nick Friend, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Marco by Eddie, on Flickr

Gondole by Eddie, on Flickr

Old Venice by Eddie, on Flickr

DSC_2088 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr

DSC_2498 by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Me and my driver by Frank Busch, on Flickr

Venice by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Venice by Nick Friend, on Flickr

Panorama veneziano by FM54TO, on Flickr

DSC_0197 by Brett Young, on Flickr

Venezia, Viale Giardini Pubblici by poprostuflaga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF5885 by Tony Tsang, on Flickr

DSCF5886 by Tony Tsang, on Flickr

DSCF5977 by Tony Tsang, on Flickr

Untitled by pilar cardona, on Flickr

Venice Italy Outside Concert2 by Justin Sorrentino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Finestra by Estefania Barchietto, on Flickr

Venice 2016-07-04 190-LR by James Abbott, on Flickr

Window display by Joel Ormsby, on Flickr

Untitled by Nikita Agarwal, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by Sara Ghedina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia . by * Ivan Zanotti Photo *, on Flickr

Venice by * Ivan Zanotti Photo *, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by Frankleton Foto, on Flickr

Carabinieri, St. Mark's Square, Venice by bobbex, on Flickr

Elia in Venice by Megan Cuccu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Me and my driver by Frank Busch, on Flickr

Venice by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr

Panorama veneziano by FM54TO, on Flickr

Venetian arches by Christos P, on Flickr

Soirée étape à Venise . . . by Daniel RENVERSEAU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streets of Venice by N. Yavuz, on Flickr

Grand Canal in Venice by HTML, on Flickr

DSC05807 by Emilie Nérot, on Flickr

Mars, St. Mark's Lion, and Neptune by Ryan Bowley, on Flickr

VENÈCIA by ANSELM PALLÀS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Academia Venice by Zeger Vanhee, on Flickr

venezia giardini (s.elena) by conteluigi66, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Ponte 1 by Silver_63, on Flickr

Kontraste by loksi sixseven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Traffic Jam Venetian Style by Stephen Curtin, on Flickr

IMG_1371 by taki520g, on Flickr

Grand Canal, Venice by Maddy Niles, on Flickr

St Mark's Square. #Venice #Italy #Italia # by Mark Reynolds, on Flickr

The woman with red jacket by Roberto Agostini, on Flickr

Venice, Italy 2017 by Doug Floraday, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr

IMG_1991 by Tony, on Flickr

Venezia - riva degli Schiavoni by Antonio Stievano, on Flickr

Venice by Luca Rosean, on Flickr

Venezia by Giancarlo Bovo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## christos-greece

Arrivando a Venezia (nella luce del mattino) by agoralex, on Flickr

IMG_0749 by Rita.Vieira, on Flickr

IMG_4399 by Angela R., on Flickr

raw06 by Piero Carrozzo, on Flickr

Roadtrip 2017 by pWm pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Romanticismo by Anthonio Nordhagen, on Flickr

Riva degli Schiavoni; Venezia by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

P6280345 by Eli Liebenow, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Bhirawa Satrio Nugroho, on Flickr

[06_26_2017] Basilica di San Marco, Venice, Italy. by Shaun Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rialto bridge crowds by Ray Boone, on Flickr

Gondola under the Rialto Bridge by Ray Boone, on Flickr

[06_26_2017] Basilica di San Marco, Venice, Italy. by Shaun Nelson, on Flickr

Venice. The painter. by wabisabiph, on Flickr

Rovinj Croatia & Venice - Aug-17-294 by Keith Barry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Busy Canal by Maëlick, on Flickr

DSC05970 by Roth Block, on Flickr

Venice St Marks square by Songquan Deng, on Flickr

Venecia 2017 by Ruben Moreno, on Flickr

Venice Day4 by 德言 許, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_1190583 by Louis Thissen, on Flickr

_1190594 by Louis Thissen, on Flickr

Venice|Italy, 2016 by Elmira Lin, on Flickr

Doge's Palace & Campanile, from the lagoon by Ray Boone, on Flickr

Venice Day4 by 德言 許, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6902 by Ghislaine Erices Miranda, on Flickr

IMG_6897 by Ghislaine Erices Miranda, on Flickr

_1190622 by Louis Thissen, on Flickr

Day's End by James Curtis, on Flickr

Venice, Venice, Venice! by Tazmanic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

HOLIDAY_VENICE_2012-32.jpg by grahampace, on Flickr

Venetian Street by Night by Jakub Slováček, on Flickr

altri 5" sul Canal Grande by Visioni parallele, on Flickr

Dawn sunrise.... by Gary Loughran, on Flickr

Snap 039 by Peter Bartlett LRPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venecia (Italia, 17-6-2017) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr

altri 5" sul Canal Grande by Visioni parallele, on Flickr

Venice - The Statue Of Vittorio Emanuele II by Dietmar Schwanitz, on Flickr

Arte in Campo by Noemí Carrau, on Flickr

As in a fairy tale by Hervé Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice at Dawn by Laura Michaud, on Flickr

Girl in red dress by Max Van de wiele, on Flickr

Voyage 2017 2033 by Distagon12, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Dawn Knox, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by Mario Rader, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canal Grande by Michał Banach, on Flickr

Santa Maria della Salute church by Michał Banach, on Flickr

DSC09714-LR44 by Sivasundar Pattabiraman, on Flickr

Venetian canal 1 by Max Van de wiele, on Flickr

altri 5" sul Canal Grande by Visioni parallele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Watchin' sunset I by Roman Oukhortsev, on Flickr

Venezia by Jan Gottweiß, on Flickr

Untitled by WildProspects, on Flickr

Venice canal by Songquan Deng, on Flickr

Venezia classica, part. 43 by Visioni parallele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Snap 040 by Peter Bartlett LRPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr

Venice by Grant Lampard, on Flickr

Venice canal by Songquan Deng, on Flickr

DSC09592-LR17 by Sivasundar Pattabiraman, on Flickr

Venezia classica, part.39 by Visioni parallele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from Roof of Fontego dei Tedeschi | Venice Veneto Italy by Pete Sieger, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, Doge's Palace | Venice Veneto Italy by Pete Sieger, on Flickr

Venice From Above by ilirjan rrumbullaku, on Flickr

DSC09755-LR54 by Sivasundar Pattabiraman, on Flickr

altri 5" sul Canal Grande by Visioni parallele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Basilica of San Giorgio Maggiore @ sunrise by Bobby Zucco, on Flickr

Sunrise @ St Marks, Venice by Bobby Zucco, on Flickr

Gondola @ sunrise, venice by Bobby Zucco, on Flickr

alone by Luana, on Flickr

IMG_5727 by Linda Salo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7460 by M&K Huber, on Flickr

DSCF5885 by Tony Tsang, on Flickr

Venezia by Jakub Slováček, on Flickr

DSCF5886 by Tony Tsang, on Flickr

DSCF5977 by Tony Tsang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Ian Boys, on Flickr

Venice by Ian Boys, on Flickr

Palazzo Cavalli by - Ozymandias -, on Flickr

Venetian poeople by valeriovisani, on Flickr

Venezia by Jakub Slováček, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice in Blue by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr

Riva degli Schiavoni by taylorri40, on Flickr

Tramonto in laguna by Filippo Bianchi, on Flickr

In the streets of Venice by Nicholas Rossetto, on Flickr

NTV Italo15 ETR 575 165-6 Venezia Santa Lucia by Michael Goll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice-090 by Jon Bigler, on Flickr

Venice by Verity Gray, on Flickr

L1002698 by Michael Walker-Toye, on Flickr

Piazzale Rome from Ponte della Costituzione, Venice, Italy by mariordo59, on Flickr

Limitless, Newport by Michael Goll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice - Palazzo Giustinian by Dietmar Schwanitz, on Flickr

Venice Streets by Michael Walker-Toye, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale by Luigi Rosa, on Flickr

Ponte della Costituzione 06 2017 2599 by mariordo59, on Flickr

Ponte della Costituzione 06 2017 2598 by mariordo59, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Italy, Venice - Hotel Ca Gottardi and the Rio di Noale by Roger Smith, on Flickr

Italy, Venice - Palace by Roger Smith, on Flickr

Venice Streets by Michael Walker-Toye, on Flickr

August 25 Friday (Venice) by Dennis S. Hurd, on Flickr

Venezia by Agiv Ofer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Iconic Venetian view by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr

@ Venice, Italy by Xocoatzín, on Flickr

@ Venice, Italy by Xocoatzín, on Flickr

Venetian traffic by Nicholas Rossetto, on Flickr

Into the shadow by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1360520.jpg by Thom Ouellette, on Flickr

Klostergarten mit romanischen Kreuzgang / Monastery garden with romanesque cross-way by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr

Venezia by Jacques Bismuth, on Flickr

COSTA DELIZIOSA at Venice, Italy by Frederick K. Larkin, on Flickr

Venice by Camilo Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1360526.jpg by Thom Ouellette, on Flickr

P1360573.jpg by Thom Ouellette, on Flickr

0004866d by Jean Bosco SIBOMANA, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by shahram mardanian, on Flickr

Venezia by Jacques Bismuth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

It's such a perfect day by Jens Rongved, on Flickr

Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by Hiroshi Nishihara, on Flickr

Venice - Campo De L'Abazia by Dietmar Schwanitz, on Flickr

Venice - Palazzo Bembo by Dietmar Schwanitz, on Flickr

Venice by Alek x, on Flickr

Venice - An Evening At The Canal by Dietmar Schwanitz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Italy, Venice - Hotel Ca Gottardi and the Rio di Noale by Roger Smith, on Flickr

Italy, Venice - Palace by Roger Smith, on Flickr

Venice Streets by Michael Walker-Toye, on Flickr

August 25 Friday (Venice) by Dennis S. Hurd, on Flickr

Venezia by Agiv Ofer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

18th August 2017. Taxi 304 on the Giudecca Canal, Venice, Italy. by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr

18th August 2017. St. George the Dragon Slayer and the Campanile in St. Mark's Square, Venice, Italy by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr

Super-Dad by Emanuel Dragoi, on Flickr

Venise by hervé castaing, on Flickr

18th August 2017. Superyacht Carinthia VII on the Giudecca Canal, Venice, Italy by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

18th August 2017. Palaces and Pigeons. St. Mark's Square, Venice, Italy. by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr

18th August 2017. St. Marks Domes and the Doge's Palace from the Canale di San Marco, Venice, Italy by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr

18th August 2017. Gondolas. Basilica Santa Maria della Salute, Venice, Italy by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr

venedig by kay hansen, on Flickr

18th August 2017. Superyacht Carinthia VII on the Giudecca Canal, Venice, Italy. by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reflections in the Square by Rick Schwartz, on Flickr

IMG_3903 by iCarruthers, on Flickr

In the Ghetto by John Elmslie, on Flickr

20170907-DSC01059_DxO by Reinhard Voelkel, on Flickr

18th August 2017. A Gondolier at the Rialto on the Canal Grande, Venice, Italy. by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street Photography Awards- by Nick, on Flickr

Street Photography Awards- by Nick, on Flickr

Venice (Italy) by Denis Alexandrov, on Flickr

_K9A4486 by Maw Wu, on Flickr

Ponte dei Baretteri (VE) by Visioni parallele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1360526.jpg by Thom Ouellette, on Flickr

P1360573.jpg by Thom Ouellette, on Flickr

0004866d by Jean Bosco SIBOMANA, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by shahram mardanian, on Flickr

Venezia by Jacques Bismuth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice light by Federico marchesini, on Flickr

Canal Grande by Night by Jakub Slováček, on Flickr

Venice by Samuel Chinellato, on Flickr

Venice by Samuel Chinellato, on Flickr

DSC01889 by Jörg Nee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy by UltraPanavision, on Flickr

Venice by night by the_crow_19_78, on Flickr

Rialto bridge by night by the_crow_19_78, on Flickr

Sound-walker by Milos Utka, on Flickr

Selfie by John Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand canal, Venice, Italy by Thorsten Babetzki, on Flickr

Rialto by Günter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

_MG_1131.jpg by sstx, on Flickr

if Walls could talk by Michael B., on Flickr

St Basilica Night Shot by Dan Wood, on Flickr

Venice, 2017-08 by Mario Rader, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Traffic Jam Venetian Style by Stephen Curtin, on Flickr

IMG_1371 by taki520g, on Flickr

Grand Canal, Venice by Maddy Niles, on Flickr

St Mark's Square. #Venice #Italy #Italia # by Mark Reynolds, on Flickr

San Giorgio by Maurizio Mollicone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Silvano Dossena, on Flickr

Venice by Night by Zsolt Bankó, on Flickr

Venice in Light Stream by Celia W. zhen, on Flickr

Venice nights by Michael Potzinger, on Flickr

Venice_Saint Mark's Square_night view by Panos Z, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Coffee break – Kaffeepause by Deutsche Bank, on Flickr

Dinner – Abendessen by Deutsche Bank, on Flickr

Arsenale – La Biennale di Venezia by Deutsche Bank, on Flickr

Gondolas ready for passengers by lucyrickerby, on Flickr

In Gondola by Michele Di lella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Church of San Giorgio Maggiore, Venice, Italy by CamelKW, on Flickr

IMG_10692_2 by Mauro, on Flickr

Rialto Bridge, Venice by Tom Patterson, on Flickr

-20161005_085237---Venetië by Tripping Around the World, on Flickr

-20161005_104748---Venetië by Tripping Around the World, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise on Grand Canal by Scott Pudwell, on Flickr

Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr

Water roads (IV) by Milos Utka, on Flickr

Sunrise over Venice by Alex, on Flickr

Venice Rialto in b&w by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ponte dei Sospiri by Alex Popoff, on Flickr

Gondole by Massimiliano Bianchini, on Flickr

that window by Vio S, on Flickr

Venedig malerisch schön - Spiegelung by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr

#venice #italy 😍❤ by ninelkolomiytseva http://ift.tt/1MoPi1i by danielgeorge molato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice. Venezia. by elsa11, on Flickr

Rio Del Gesulti by Nicolas Ulloa, on Flickr

#Venezia by wuerselen, on Flickr

#Venezia by wuerselen, on Flickr

DSC01629 by racerkimo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice Italy2 by Zsolt Szabo, on Flickr

Santa Maria della Salute - Canal Grande by StoneAgeKid, on Flickr

Streets of Venice by N. Yavuz, on Flickr

Grand Canal in Venice by HTML, on Flickr

20160630_144413 by Le Beau Velo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6164 by Ronald Van Campfort, on Flickr

Fantasmi Veneziani by Massimiliano Bianchini, on Flickr

Roofs. by Marco / Zak, on Flickr

Door onto the canal by Alan Taylor, on Flickr

Fotki Ślub & Euro Trip by Konradle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Seufzerbrücke by Patrick Hansy, on Flickr

Overcast Venice Morning by David James, on Flickr

Fotki Ślub & Euro Trip by Konradle, on Flickr

Fotki Ślub & Euro Trip by Konradle, on Flickr

a fellowship of one... by Anand Balaji, on Flickr

The Chiesa di San Giorgio Maggiore from the Piazzetta di San Marco in Venice by Will, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Ivan Zanolla, on Flickr

Snap 049 by Peter Bartlett LRPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr

Hidden Venice n. 7 by Franco, on Flickr

020 by beegeeuk, on Flickr

Murano Channel by Patrick Hansy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venedig by gresalex, on Flickr

La Salute e Inizio Canale by massibod, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco in Venice by Will, on Flickr

Rialto Bridge, Grand Canal, Venice, Italy by Stuart Smith, on Flickr

piedmont-to-venice-21 by Kirk Chantraine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The wait by luca dionisi, on Flickr

D by Tintenfischkleber, on Flickr

Canal tras la puesta de sol. by Alberto Sanchez, on Flickr

Venezia by Bruno Naredo, on Flickr

Venezia by Duccio Paoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barriendo el sol by Miguel Diaz, on Flickr

VENECIA , UN SUEÑO SOBRE AGUA by Antonio Martín, on Flickr

Sun Shield by Frank Busch, on Flickr

Venezia by Night 2015 by Marco B., on Flickr

Venezia by Night 2015 by Marco B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Quiet Venice by Kevin D. Haley, on Flickr

St Mark's Square At Night by Carl Larson, on Flickr

Cheese ! by caramoul25, on Flickr

Street in Venezia by 中都浪人, on Flickr

Venice by Andrew Stopford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L9998183 by Michal Warda, on Flickr

Venise, la romantique by Anne, on Flickr

Untitled by Vincenzo Russo, on Flickr

IMG_3465_6_7_tonemapped by John Paff, on Flickr

Venice in the evening by Rainer D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VENECIA , UN SUEÑO SOBRE AGUA by Antonio Martín, on Flickr

Sun Shield by Frank Busch, on Flickr

Crowded canals of Venice by sc len, on Flickr

Rialto Bridge by Alan Taylor, on Flickr

IMG_0731 by Kendall Fullerton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1031 008 by Greg Robinson, on Flickr

View from Roof of Fontego dei Tedeschi | Venice Veneto Italy by Pete Sieger, on Flickr

jazz men by Barry Kelly, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, Doge's Palace | Venice Veneto Italy by Pete Sieger, on Flickr

La Biennale di Venezia by Desire Wu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20171102_0651 by meggio71, on Flickr

Paolo Sarpi, Venice-0 by Night-Sky, on Flickr

Venice by Night-Sky, on Flickr

Venezia by flo_and_minh, on Flickr

Karneval in Venedig by Franz Toomiste, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Giancarlo Bovo, on Flickr

IMG_5963 by José Miguel Barrios, on Flickr

General view of San Marco Piazza - Saint Mark square - taken from the vaporetto, Venice, Italy by Cloud Mine, on Flickr

D70_1715 by ed.saunders1, on Flickr

D70_1826 by ed.saunders1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I love Venice by CS-Fotografie Bad Aibling, on Flickr

Venice by Nick Friend, on Flickr

Untitled by FrankSalome, on Flickr

Chiesa S. Giorgio Maggiore by Francesco Maffucci, on Flickr

Piazza di San Marco, Venezia, Italy by MarioEurope, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Brian, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Dmytro Verdi, on Flickr

- Palazzo Ducale - by *Ric&Pup* - www.carlosias.it, on Flickr

1389f by Joachim Pirker, on Flickr

notre hôtel by daniele buch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venedig by Kingsley Shacklebolt, on Flickr

Traffico by Manuel Fanciullacci, on Flickr

The darker side of Venice by Zoltán Vörös, on Flickr

Venedig_2017_1 by Astrid Evermann, on Flickr

Frühstück am Canal Grande by Joachim Pirker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ponte dell'Accademia by Nicola Fortunati, on Flickr

strangers in the night by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Gondola in canal in Venice by Songquan Deng, on Flickr

Storm in Venice by Simo Tynys, on Flickr

gondola serv ice by alexandru crisan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Square reflections by Isaac Kohane, on Flickr

St Mark's Square, Venice, Italy. by Songquan Deng, on Flickr

Untitled by Matt Logan, on Flickr

Venice : Rio di San Felice by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Dmytro Verdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Coffee break – Kaffeepause by Deutsche Bank, on Flickr

Dinner – Abendessen by Deutsche Bank, on Flickr

Arsenale – La Biennale di Venezia by Deutsche Bank, on Flickr

Gondolas ready for passengers by lucyrickerby, on Flickr

In Gondola by Michele Di lella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sun Shield by Frank Busch, on Flickr

Venezia by Night 2015 by Marco B., on Flickr

venezia 1 by roberto bon, on Flickr

655A1614 by Aslam Habib, on Flickr

Biennale Arte 2017 by La Biennale di Venezia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Finestra by Estefania Barchietto, on Flickr

Venice 2016-07-04 190-LR by James Abbott, on Flickr

Untitled by Phillip Kalantzis Cope, on Flickr

Window display by Joel Ormsby, on Flickr

Venice, Italy - 05/08/2016 by Lea Champouillon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Coffee break – Kaffeepause by Deutsche Bank, on Flickr

In Gondola by Michele Di lella, on Flickr

Dinner – Abendessen by Deutsche Bank, on Flickr

Arsenale – La Biennale di Venezia by Deutsche Bank, on Flickr

Gondolas ready for passengers by lucyrickerby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

venezia 9 by roberto bon, on Flickr

Fin de journée, Venise. by nanie49, on Flickr

Burano - Canal by tjreboot, on Flickr

Venise by jean-marc, on Flickr

Murano by Neticola Sny, on Flickr


----------



## ACT

Discover the city of Venice from the Google Earth software.






Other city tours are available on www.aircitytour.com


----------



## christos-greece

Saturday Goals... cruising the Grand Canal #venice #Italy #EuroTrip #artofvisuals #agameoftones #moodygrams #createexplore #grandcanal #createcommune #photography #photooftheday #picoftheday #365project #instagood #illgramers #heatercentral #watchthisins by BK, on Flickr

venice by Meccaniche Veneziane, on Flickr

Venezia - Uno, Nessuno, Centomila by tjreboot, on Flickr

Burano by Jon Combe, on Flickr

Untitled by franziska3000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

August 25 Friday (Venice) by Dennis S. Hurd, on Flickr

Canal Grande, Venice, Italy by Vincent Toriel, on Flickr

Rialto Bridge by Quinn Novak, on Flickr

Venezia by Agiv Ofer, on Flickr

Itália - Veneza by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Richard Zhang, on Flickr

Untitled by Richard Zhang, on Flickr

Untitled by Richard Zhang, on Flickr

Untitled by Richard Zhang, on Flickr

Venice center by Max Ferrarini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

back by Vaporetto by werner boehm *, on Flickr

Venetian Scene by David S Wilson, on Flickr

IMG_1813 by francesco da verona, on Flickr

Rialto Bridge.. by Trm-photography.com, on Flickr

Venice by dyorex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Soleil couchant, Venise. by nanie49, on Flickr

Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute, Venezia by bigbluewolf, on Flickr

San Giorgio Maggiore by Massimiliano Bianchini, on Flickr

Venezia by mauro, on Flickr

Merry Christmas 2017 from Venice by Flavio Ciarafoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Rialto_sd by Alberto Galan, on Flickr

Venedig Ca' Sagredo by frautelc, on Flickr

St Mark's Square, Venice by Jon Combe, on Flickr

Gongola in Venice by Salvatore D'Oro, on Flickr

Grand Canal /magic by Michael Gerber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia2017-14.jpg by Giovanni Romano, on Flickr

Natale a Venezia - Christmas in Venice by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr

Venice night style by Michael Gerber, on Flickr

Venezia by Oleg Magni, on Flickr

Ponte dell'Accademia, Venice, Italy by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr

Venetian paths 59(Rialto Mercato) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

BUONE FESTE by Fausto Ferretti, on Flickr

P9173714 by Ecks Bartlebooth, on Flickr

Gongola in Venice by Salvatore D'Oro, on Flickr

Venice 138 by Dan Mackey, on Flickr

Venice 118 by Dan Mackey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Andrea, on Flickr

Venezia by Andrea, on Flickr

Venice by Stephen Raine, on Flickr

Venice by Mariusz Bartosik, on Flickr

Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Iconic Venetian view by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr

@ Venice, Italy by Xocoatzín, on Flickr

@ Venice, Italy by Xocoatzín, on Flickr

Venezia by Fabiano Olla, on Flickr

Venice by Nick Friend, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise on Grand Canal by Scott Pudwell, on Flickr

Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr

Beast in the beauty of Venice by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr

explosion de turquoise et de rose by daniele buch, on Flickr

Pretty sure this is what they call serendipity by Marco Bertarelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20150508_113749 by Tim Cooper, on Flickr

venezia.... by andrea linss, on Flickr

20150508_114333 by Tim Cooper, on Flickr

20150509_115505 by Tim Cooper, on Flickr

20150509_134014 by Tim Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Toni Mottura, on Flickr

Venezia by Toni Mottura, on Flickr

Night in Venice by Albert Aschl, on Flickr

Ponte Rialto at night by Sandra Weber, on Flickr

Fin de journée au grand canal, Venise. by nanie49, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

king of the bridge by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr

Making a memory by bigbluewolf, on Flickr

Burano by FZA_1970, on Flickr

to table by kay hansen, on Flickr

IMG_1341 by ew168, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ponti di notte by Silver_63, on Flickr

Photography Tips for Gondola Rides in Venice, Italy by Jacob Littlefield, on Flickr

Mono Burano by Rod and Di, on Flickr

Strada Nova in Venice by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

Basilique Saint-Marc by Sylvain Abdoul Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night Bologna by photozeitgeist, on Flickr

Basílica de Santa María de la Salud (Venecia, Italia, 17-6-2017) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr

venice by night by carlo bergamo, on Flickr

Don Juan of Austria by Ken Bergman, on Flickr

a step forward by Marco Bertarelli, on Flickr

[email protected] by John Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Love again. by Ada Romare, on Flickr

VENEZIA & VERONA by Lost-in-Time-1955, on Flickr

venice corners by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

CSV di Venezia by Co.Ge. Veneto, on Flickr

perspective by Marco Bertarelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## christos-greece

Iconic Venetian view by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr

Venetian paths 39 by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Venice, Italy 2018 by Lukas Baras, on Flickr

DSC_1485 by oscardot ristolfi, on Flickr

Love again. by Ada Romare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fantasmi Veneziani by Massimiliano Bianchini, on Flickr

Roofs. by Marco / Zak, on Flickr

At the end of the Grand Canal by Andy, on Flickr

Big in Japan by Fabio Tugnoli, on Flickr

IMG_6164 by Ronald Van Campfort, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The rain in Piazza San Marco. Venezia by Abariltur, on Flickr

venice - campo santo margarita by Jimmy Pierce, on Flickr

Upload by Dom Crossley, on Flickr

Venice - Campo Santo Margarita - by Jimmy Pierce, on Flickr

Venice - Campo Santo Margarita - by Jimmy Pierce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Italy427 by Wisawin Chewangkul, on Flickr

Ponte La Frescada by Tom Levold, on Flickr

Venetian night lights by Benjamin Van der Spek, on Flickr

Ponte Dei Sospiri by Nicolas V., on Flickr

venice yellow by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

@ Venice, Italy by Xocoatzín, on Flickr

@ Venice, Italy by Xocoatzín, on Flickr

DSCF0780.jpg by Thom Ouellette, on Flickr

#1 venezia by Julie Janssens, on Flickr

Venice by Nick Friend, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arrivando a Venezia (nella luce del mattino) by agoralex, on Flickr

Venezia 4 Febbraio 2018 by Ivan Leo, on Flickr

Venezia 4 Febbraio 2018 by Ivan Leo, on Flickr

IMG_0749 by Rita.Vieira, on Flickr

IMG_4399 by Angela R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Anna Lynne Nelson, on Flickr

Campo Santa Marina, Venice by MikePScott, on Flickr

Venice silver & gold by Werner Böhm, on Flickr

On the top of the bridge, a venetian mother by Andrea Fagarazzi, on Flickr

P2040395.jpg by ALBERTO ADAMI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ballade dans Venise. by caramoul25, on Flickr

Four Red Poles by Tom Levold, on Flickr

113 by Fernando Forniés Revuelta, on Flickr

Venezia 4 Febbraio 2018 by Ivan Leo, on Flickr

Venezia 4 Febbraio 2018 by Ivan Leo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Venice Highway || Venice by Manuel Bischof, on Flickr

Venice by Sergey Bykov, on Flickr

venice yellow by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Traffic by Tom Levold, on Flickr

venice corners by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3036 by kitflores, on Flickr

Venezia by Joose fs, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2018 by Giancarlo Modonese, on Flickr

B/N going in and out by Matteo Sanarico, on Flickr

Incandescences sur le Grand Canal by tetedelart1855, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Grand Canal, Venice by Robert Webb, on Flickr

Canal at Sunset - Venice, Italy by Dena Jenkins, on Flickr

the grand canal in venice, italy by christina thomas, on Flickr

2018_01_Venezia__DSF5964_BW by Luce Forme Colori - (FireWind), on Flickr

Carnival of Venice, Italy, February 2018 391 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

that window by Vio S, on Flickr

Venedig malerisch schön - Spiegelung by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Church of San Giorgio Maggiore by Ian Dolphin, on Flickr

San Giorgio Maggiore by Andreas Hoffmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Carnival of Venice, Italy, February 2018 098 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Venezia2018 12 by Marco, on Flickr

venice corners by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

2018_01_Venezia__DSF5964_BW by Luce Forme Colori - (FireWind), on Flickr

Carnival of Venice, Italy, February 2018 242 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Jeff Reynolds, on Flickr

Venezia by bodulinek, on Flickr

Venezia by bodulinek, on Flickr

Venezia by bodulinek, on Flickr

DSC01371.jpg by Lorenzo Durandetto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice Italy2 by Zsolt Szabo, on Flickr

Venise... by Daniel Jost, on Flickr

P1022571 by Camil Tulcan, on Flickr

Hope by Benjamin Van der Spek, on Flickr

When all is quiet... by Benjamin Van der Spek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venise... by Daniel Jost, on Flickr

_DSC6989 by Lorenzo Baldacchini, on Flickr

Farbenspiel Venedig V by Jörg Fuhrmann, on Flickr

Hope by Benjamin Van der Spek, on Flickr

Carnival of Venice, Italy, February 2018 118 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Grand Canal, Venice by Robert Webb, on Flickr

Canal at Sunset - Venice, Italy by Dena Jenkins, on Flickr

the grand canal in venice, italy by christina thomas, on Flickr

DSC_0318-Bearbeitet-3 by Thomas, on Flickr

Colourful Canal by Shaun Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Italy, Venice - Hotel Ca Gottardi and the Rio di Noale by Roger Smith, on Flickr

Italy, Venice - Palace by Roger Smith, on Flickr

Pellestrina by Matteo M. Santoni, on Flickr

Italy, Venice - Rialto bridge by Roger Smith, on Flickr

Italy, Venice - Palace by Roger Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

bump


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy by J Stephen Squires, on Flickr

Grand Canal by J Stephen Squires, on Flickr

Saint Christopher by Robert Patton, on Flickr

SAN MARCO, VENEZIA by hinac(Ui-Han,Tan), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by arton (Supartono), on Flickr

Street lighting by Mario Donati, on Flickr

Carnival of Venice, Italy IMG_20180222_170351 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Closing walls by Benjamin Van der Spek, on Flickr

Venice, Italy, February 2018 006 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Venise by Daniel Jost, on Flickr

fondamenta sangiantoffetti by littletinperson, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Melissa Arias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canal Grande at the blue hour by Michele Naro, on Flickr

IMGP2997 by David Bramhall, on Flickr

Venice by John Mig, on Flickr

dsc-169 by Piotr Pawelczyk, on Flickr

Rialto Bridge, Venice by Tom Patterson, on Flickr

The white stone bridge by Rossano Nana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Mark's Square, Venice, Italy by CamelKW, on Flickr

Busy Venetian Grand Canal, Venice, Italy by CamelKW, on Flickr

Night talk - Campo Santi Apostoli Venezia by Petr Wagner, on Flickr

Venice Sunset D7120389_14 by Tony Rummery, on Flickr

P6220524.jpg by Vic Carmelo Sciberras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Mark's Square, Venice, Italy by CamelKW, on Flickr

(Birds!) by Robbie McIntosh, on Flickr

Venice Sunset D7120389_14 by Tony Rummery, on Flickr

DSC01412_2 by Gaetano Valentini, on Flickr

P6220524.jpg by Vic Carmelo Sciberras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCN1190 by Bent Christensen, on Flickr

My postcard from Venice by B℮n, on Flickr

Chiesa di San Giorgio Maggiore by SmileyCheshireCat (Smiley), on Flickr

Referendum NoGrandiNavi-2 by Nick, on Flickr

Paolo Sarpi, Venice-0 by Night-Sky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Busy Venetian Grand Canal, Venice, Italy by CamelKW, on Flickr

Venice Sunset D7120389_14 by Tony Rummery, on Flickr

Venezia sotto la neve ❄, 1 marzo 2018 by LUCA ROCCO, on Flickr

P6220524.jpg by Vic Carmelo Sciberras, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2018 by Gordon Adams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice light trails by Heike Rosenbaum, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2018-58 by Nick, on Flickr

Venezia/Venice, a early morning in February by Geir Ketil Haga, on Flickr

Me in St Mark's Square by Mark Fischer, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by Michele Naro, on Flickr

✨Christmastime in Venice✨ by laura baratella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice at dusk by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

Venice Church by Rutger, on Flickr

DSC_4137.jpg by Daniel Comtois, on Flickr

Big Ships, Small City by Sebastian Niedlich, on Flickr

Ponant Yacht Cruises - Le Lyrial @ Venice / Venezia by Javier Ortega Figueiral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice General D7120373_236 by Tony Rummery, on Flickr

Venice General D7100042_42 by Tony Rummery, on Flickr

Venice by Culture Shlock, on Flickr

Venezia - Venise by Gérald Battistini, on Flickr

Venezia sotto la neve ❄, 1 marzo 2018 by LUCA ROCCO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sun Shield by Frank Busch, on Flickr

Venezia by Night 2015 by Marco B., on Flickr

Street lamps by JaZ99wro, on Flickr

Davanti ai Giardini ex Reali by angelo greco, on Flickr

.. some view from campanile San Giorgio Maggiore by dmitry_burtsev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

that window by Vio S, on Flickr

Venedig malerisch schön - Spiegelung by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr

gondola sulle onde by Vito Paladini, on Flickr

#venice #italy 😍❤ by ninelkolomiytseva http://ift.tt/1MoPi1i by danielgeorge molato, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Basilica of San Giorgio Maggiore @ sunrise by Bobby Zucco, on Flickr

IMG_5727 by Linda Salo, on Flickr

IMG_9747 by Ded Pihto, on Flickr

Venice, Italy #3 by Adam Wylds ✔, on Flickr

Venezia sotto la neve ❄, 1 marzo 2018 by LUCA ROCCO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venise by Philippe F, on Flickr

2017-07-12 at 12-30-17 by Andrey Shagin, on Flickr

8DN_7931 by Ilya, on Flickr

Venezia, Piazza San Marco by Roberto Ricci, on Flickr

Venise by hervé castaing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice From Above by ilirjan rrumbullaku, on Flickr

DSC09755-LR54 by Sivasundar Pattabiraman, on Flickr

Piazza Libertà by Carolina, on Flickr

DSCF6376 by Neil Johansson LRPS, on Flickr

DSC_2407 by Thomas Cogley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beast in the beauty of Venice by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr

Bridge to Venice, Italy by Diane Sullivan, on Flickr

Canal Grande by Tino Peisker, on Flickr

IMG_9747 by Ded Pihto, on Flickr

venezia by redouane bechara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

D70_1826 by ed.saunders1, on Flickr

Venice by Anna Lynne Nelson, on Flickr

Venezia & nuvole by Roberto Ricci, on Flickr

Traffic by Tom Levold, on Flickr

Campo Santa Marina, Venice by MikePScott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20150508_113749 by Tim Cooper, on Flickr

20150508_114333 by Tim Cooper, on Flickr

venezia.... by andrea linss, on Flickr

20150509_115505 by Tim Cooper, on Flickr

20150509_134014 by Tim Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Giorgio on fire! by Francis Mansell, on Flickr

20120926-160234-8364_DxO8 by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Venezia 2018 by lupoalberto12, on Flickr

Venezia 2018 by lupoalberto12, on Flickr

San Marco, Venezia by Air'L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Olya Guțul, on Flickr

Venezia silhouette by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr

Dogenpalast by hardy, on Flickr

Kreuzfahrtschiff by hardy, on Flickr

Escultura en Venecia (Italia, 17-6-2017) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1360520.jpg by Thom Ouellette, on Flickr

Klostergarten mit romanischen Kreuzgang / Monastery garden with romanesque cross-way by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr

Venezia by Jacques Bismuth, on Flickr

COSTA DELIZIOSA at Venice, Italy by Frederick K. Larkin, on Flickr

Venice by Camilo Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

... Venecia es como comerse de golpe una caja entera de bombones de licor”-Truman Capote ... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr

Venetian traffic jam by Chris Lovelock, on Flickr

Basilica di San Giorgio, Venice, Italy by Dan97Amex, on Flickr

.. a sunrise at Piazza San Marco (Venice) by Flavio Ciarafoni, on Flickr

Vichy 2018 by jp-03, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venatian Blues by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

Canale Grande by hardy, on Flickr

Venice by Canal by Bob, on Flickr

DSCF2566.jpg by Thom Ouellette, on Flickr

Escultura en Venecia (Italia, 17-6-2017) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

... Algunas personas se van a ir de tu vida, pero ese no será el final de tu historia. Ese será el final de su parte en tu historia... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr

Goods in Venice by Francesco Palmisano, on Flickr

IMG_6018.jpg by Romain Candau, on Flickr

Flight by Ross Pollack, on Flickr

Fondamenta Del Rio Marin, Venice by Bob, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

In Venice by Yordan Mihov, on Flickr

VENEZIA. IL RIO MARIN. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Venezia_0723 by Ivan Sgualdini, on Flickr

DSC06060 by ......MDV1964........, on Flickr

San Marco by Brian Dooley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Overcast Venice Morning by David James, on Flickr

Fotki Ślub & Euro Trip by Konradle, on Flickr

Fotki Ślub & Euro Trip by Konradle, on Flickr

a fellowship of one... by Anand Balaji, on Flickr

The Chiesa di San Giorgio Maggiore from the Piazzetta di San Marco in Venice by Will, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by leotravel08, on Flickr

Venezia by leotravel08, on Flickr

Venezia by leotravel08, on Flickr

Venezia by leotravel08, on Flickr

Italy - Venice by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice on a stormy night by Chris Tooley, on Flickr

Venice by Ken Barley, on Flickr

2_DS4582-1 by Invincible Moose, on Flickr

2_DS4554-1 by Invincible Moose, on Flickr

Venice 2015 by John Kannenberg, on Flickr

2018-05-08 12.03.03 by Gianluigi Cogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Boat tour of Venice with Walks of Italy by heatheronhertravels, on Flickr

Boat tour of Venice with Walks of Italy by heatheronhertravels, on Flickr

Boat tour of Venice with Walks of Italy by heatheronhertravels, on Flickr

Boat tour of Venice with Walks of Italy by heatheronhertravels, on Flickr

Piazza by comradavid, on Flickr


----------



## Tyrat

Venezia Part I:


----------



## Tyrat

Venezia Part II:


----------



## christos-greece

VENECIA by paulasenciogonzalez, on Flickr

Campiello veneziano delle Strope. #venice #venezia #veneziadavivere #venedig by Stebomba, on Flickr

Boat tour of Venice with Walks of Italy by heatheronhertravels, on Flickr

DSC06082 by ......MDV1964........, on Flickr

Bridge of Sighs, Venice by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice: cold tourists cross one of the characteristic bridges. blog | instagram | web by Mauro S, on Flickr

2180313_553_LQ by Petr Šolar, on Flickr

Venezia_02 by Peter Martinka, on Flickr

Нічна Венеція InterNetri Venezia 1290 by Marko Marselskii, on Flickr

Венеція Гранд Канал InterNetri Venezia 0833 by Marko Marselskii, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice (Venezia) by Eirien, on Flickr

Venice (Venezia) by Eirien, on Flickr

Venice (Venezia) by Eirien, on Flickr

Venice (Venezia) by Eirien, on Flickr

Venezia: POV - 46 by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venetian paths 88(Sunrise on Rialto bridge) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Basilica de Santa Maria della Salute by sergio nevado, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by J Stephen Squires, on Flickr

Grand Canal by J Stephen Squires, on Flickr

Saint Christopher by Robert Patton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Mark's Basilica, Venice by Mario Graziano, on Flickr

PALAIS DE DOGES by GILLES VIQUIERT, on Flickr

Venedig, Oktober 2017 by Diana Reiche, on Flickr

Le grand canal en nocturne by GILLES VIQUIERT, on Flickr

Dancing while mother takes yet another photo by Joakim Bomanson, on Flickr

Sex by wire by Matteo Cargasacchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venetian paths 90(Rio dei Greci) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

canal Venise by franck robinet, on Flickr

Scala Contarini del Bovolo by sergio nevado, on Flickr

Venezia_0720 by Ivan Sgualdini, on Flickr

rainy venice by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia - Capodanno 2018 by Fabio Cristi, on Flickr

Venezia - Capodanno 2018 by Fabio Cristi, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Rialto by franck robinet, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canal tras la puesta de sol. by Alberto Sanchez, on Flickr

Venezia by Bruno Naredo, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

... El mundo necesita soñadores y el mundo necesita hacedores. Pero sobre todo, el mundo necesita soñadores que hacen.-Sarah Ban Breathnach... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr

Venezia by Duccio Paoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Calatrava Bridge Night by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Bob Peck-9 by University of Pennsylvania Alumni, on Flickr

Venezia_0955 by Ivan Sgualdini, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Manos en el Gran Canal, Venecia, Italia by Juan Carlos Fernandez Fasero, on Flickr

Venice Blue Canal by Trevor Green, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Christopher by Robert Patton, on Flickr

... El mundo necesita soñadores y el mundo necesita hacedores. Pero sobre todo, el mundo necesita soñadores que hacen.-Sarah Ban Breathnach... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr

Gondolas by Orbital Travellers, on Flickr

Venezia by MT Forero, on Flickr

Venice, portrait by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Canal grande in the evening, Venice, Italy by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Buddhist Monl in Piazza San Marco at Sunset, Venezia by Ron Gunzburger, on Flickr

Pointe dei Sospiri 嘆息橋 by yk poon, on Flickr

Rio de San Giacomo da l'Orio by Alexander Jones, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7994 by bh3o81, on Flickr

DSCN3222 by The Life In Exile, on Flickr

DSCN3221 by The Life In Exile, on Flickr

Venezia riposa by Marco Forgione, on Flickr

What passes for art by rob colonna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Thirsty? by Jeroen de Jongh, on Flickr

Bacharo Tour 4.0-2 by Nick, on Flickr

Early Morning in Venezia by Ron Gunzburger, on Flickr

Manos en el Gran Canal, Venecia, Italia by Juan Carlos Fernandez Fasero, on Flickr

AperiOrto 2018-3 by Nick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P2281443 by Rebecca_Wilton, on Flickr

Missing Venice by CameliaTWU, on Flickr

Missing Venice by CameliaTWU, on Flickr

Venecia by Marco Munoz, on Flickr

Gondola... by Luke Da Duke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0995 by tansengkiong, on Flickr

DSC_0919 by tansengkiong, on Flickr

Palazzo ducale [inside] by Robert Körner, on Flickr

Surfers Only by Frank Busch, on Flickr

Venice from the ship by kathches, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by tomosang, on Flickr

Venezia by tomosang, on Flickr

Venice #4 by Babarczi Réka, on Flickr

AT-2015073117945 by AndTrEos, on Flickr

AT-2015073018005 by AndTrEos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

upload by Oleksandr Samoylyk, on Flickr

Venice at night 8 by Lenscape Photography, on Flickr

Untitled by Alice Barigelli, on Flickr

Venice at night 7 by Lenscape Photography, on Flickr

Venice at dusk by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Romanticismo by Anthonio Nordhagen, on Flickr

Riva degli Schiavoni; Venezia by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

P6280345 by Eli Liebenow, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Bhirawa Satrio Nugroho, on Flickr

[06_26_2017] Basilica di San Marco, Venice, Italy. by Shaun Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

a Venezia by anila amataj, on Flickr

Venetian Street by Night by Jakub Slováček, on Flickr

... “A menudo las personas dicen que aún no se han encontrado a sí mismas. Pero el sí mismo no es algo que uno encuentra, sino algo que uno crea”. – Thomas Szasz ... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr

June_4_Venice-44 by Chuck 55, on Flickr

June_4_Venice_2018-14 by Chuck 55, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by N. Yavuz, on Flickr

Venice, San Marco square by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr

Venice : Traghetto / San Marcuola Casinó Venezia by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, on Flickr

Venezia, Santa Maria della Salute by Daniele, on Flickr

Venezia, Piazza San Marco by Daniele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy - 05/08/2016 by Lea Champouillon, on Flickr

Biennale Arte 2017 by La Biennale di Venezia, on Flickr

DSO_4397 bn1 by Matteo Nordio, on Flickr

Pescheira2016-0093 by phons stokkermans, on Flickr

Venecia by IES MINAS Barakaldo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Romanticismo by Anthonio Nordhagen, on Flickr

Riva degli Schiavoni; Venezia by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

P6280345 by Eli Liebenow, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Bhirawa Satrio Nugroho, on Flickr

[06_26_2017] Basilica di San Marco, Venice, Italy. by Shaun Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0047 by noel pombuena photography, on Flickr

IMG_0169-2 by noel pombuena photography, on Flickr

IMG_0400 by noel pombuena photography, on Flickr

IMG_2865 by Luana Vasconcelos, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Jennifer Zwarthoed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rialto bridge by Txulalai, on Flickr

1710 Venecia-6 by Camila Bustamante, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Венеція Гранд Канал InterNetri Venezia 0859 by Marko Marselskii, on Flickr

Venecia (Italia, 17-6-2017) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr

Reflejo veneciano by Montse Estaca, on Flickr

Venècia by Francisco López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Italy, Venice - Hotel Ca Gottardi and the Rio di Noale by Roger Smith, on Flickr

Italy, Venice - Palace by Roger Smith, on Flickr

Venice Streets by Michael Walker-Toye, on Flickr

August 25 Friday (Venice) by Dennis S. Hurd, on Flickr

Venezia by Agiv Ofer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Romanticismo by Anthonio Nordhagen, on Flickr

Riva degli Schiavoni; Venezia by Alexander Russy, on Flickr

P6280345 by Eli Liebenow, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Bhirawa Satrio Nugroho, on Flickr

[06_26_2017] Basilica di San Marco, Venice, Italy. by Shaun Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gondola by Vicente A. Roa, on Flickr

Waiting for a tourist to cheat by Vicente A. Roa, on Flickr

Tourists in Piazza San Marco - Venice by Ton Olivart Dalmau, on Flickr

Piazza by comradavid, on Flickr

Sleepy lagoon by comradavid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice. Venezia. by elsa11, on Flickr

Rio Del Gesulti by Nicolas Ulloa, on Flickr

#Venezia by wuerselen, on Flickr

#Venezia by wuerselen, on Flickr

DSC01629 by racerkimo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VENEZIA. SESTIERE DI DORSODURO. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Prague J07 11.07.2018__218 by Galerie Toulouse Chapter France, on Flickr

Palazzo Salviati by Peter Owen, on Flickr

2018 Holiday Venice by Robin Hutton, on Flickr

Untitled by Something Sighted, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Costa Cruise by René Jacobs, on Flickr

Live in the shadow. Somewhere in Venice. by Smo_Q Dx, on Flickr

Venice by JeremySU, on Flickr

San Marco Square by GiorgioGiaco, on Flickr

Venecia con Amor - Mayo 2018 by Osvaldo Madariaga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canals in Venice by my Life, the Universe and Everything, on Flickr


Venice Grand Canal by szeke, on Flickr

Venice-1040222 by Night-Sky, on Flickr

Angoli di Venezia... by Visioni parallele, on Flickr

VeneziaBasilicaVistaPonte_Graduate by Jacopo Silvagni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Laszlo Gyimothy, on Flickr

Polizia Venezia Squadra Volante PS1277 by Boss-19, on Flickr

Untitled by Massimiliano Marsiglietti, on Flickr

Morning, Venice! by Neticola Sny, on Flickr

IMG_3909-Edit by brianfagan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome to the jungle by Jeroen de Jongh, on Flickr

VENEZIA. SESTIERE DI DORSODURO. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

2018 Holiday Venice by Robin Hutton, on Flickr

Venice 2018 - San Giorgio Maggiore by Christian BARRET, on Flickr

... Un pájaro que murió me dio un consejo: ten siempre en la mente el vuelo... Forugh Farrojzad ... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Acqua Alta - the photographer by Robert Schöller, on Flickr

AT-2015072917536 by AndTrEos, on Flickr

Venecia 26/8/2018 by esuarezguillen, on Flickr

IMGP6791 by Leonardo David, on Flickr

Venecia con Amor - Mayo 2018 by Osvaldo Madariaga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC2616 by Wandering Cloud, on Flickr

DSC_0995 by tansengkiong, on Flickr

Venedig 2017 (12 von 43) by Thomas Madreiter, on Flickr

Italie - Venise - Instants de vie by Alain Muller, on Flickr

Departing Venice by tedhoppe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Canal by Roberto de la Guia Javega, on Flickr

Op de trap van Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by JvG, on Flickr

gondola sulle onde by Vito Paladini, on Flickr

I love Venice by CS-Fotografie Bad Aibling, on Flickr

Punta della Dogana by JvG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tourists. by schopohl.photography, on Flickr

burano monochrome by daniele buch, on Flickr

Venezia 10 by jfobranco, on Flickr

Venezia 13 by jfobranco, on Flickr

Venezia 11 by jfobranco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wine street by Jeroen de Jongh, on Flickr

Rio dei Santi Apostoli - Venezia (Italy) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr

Ponte Pasqualigo Avogadro, Venice by John Roberts, on Flickr

Grand Canal (from Rialto Bridge), Venice by John Roberts, on Flickr

Looking east from the top of the Campanile in the Piazza San Marcos, with the domes of St. Mark's Basilica (and a portion of the Doge's Palace) in the foreground - Venice (Venezia) Italy (Italia) by jeffergray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Mark's Square, Venice, Italy by CamelKW, on Flickr

P6220524.jpg by Vic Carmelo Sciberras, on Flickr

a Venezia by anila amataj, on Flickr

Venetian Street by Night by Jakub Slováček, on Flickr

Venice - Italy by Giovanni Zanotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Acqua Alta - the photographer by Robert Schöller, on Flickr

AT-2015072917536 by AndTrEos, on Flickr

... piove by Visioni parallele, on Flickr

Rio dei Santi Apostoli - Venezia (Italy) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Bence Csillik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

deleted


----------



## christos-greece

20150508_113749 by Tim Cooper, on Flickr

20150508_114333 by Tim Cooper, on Flickr

venezia.... by andrea linss, on Flickr

20150509_115505 by Tim Cooper, on Flickr

20150509_134014 by Tim Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise on Grand Canal by Scott Pudwell, on Flickr

Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr

Lovers in Venice by Federica Baldo, on Flickr

Beast in the beauty of Venice by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr

A Quiet Piazza in the Evening, Venice, Italy, 2015 by th.omas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3455-1 by rob_hawke, on Flickr

From the dark - Venice, Italy - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr

IMG_2840-1 by rob_hawke, on Flickr

Venetian movers by Fins from Budapest, on Flickr

Grand Canal at night by Sorin P., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC9146 by Brett Whitelaw, on Flickr

Un giorno a Venezia by Anna Mogavero, on Flickr

Venezia - Canal Grande by Vectron X4E, on Flickr

Venezia by Alles Neu, on Flickr

Venezia Dall'alto 3 by paolo Fenu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tourists. by schopohl.photography, on Flickr

burano monochrome by daniele buch, on Flickr

Venezia 10 by jfobranco, on Flickr

Venezia 13 by jfobranco, on Flickr

Venezia 11 by jfobranco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

@ Venice, Italy by Xocoatzín, on Flickr

Venedig/Venice 2014 by Karlheinz Klingbeil, on Flickr

Bridge by F!l!pe, on Flickr

@ Venice, Italy by Xocoatzín, on Flickr

Venice by Nick Friend, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Basílica de San Giorgio Maggiore by Jesús Sánchez Yagüe, on Flickr

Burano by Jorge Paredes Correas, on Flickr

VENEZIA. TAXI SUL CANAL GRANDE. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Venecia con Amor - Mayo 2018 by Osvaldo Madariaga, on Flickr

Hermosa Venezia by Ricardo Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rosso veneziano by FM54TO, on Flickr

Grand Canal in Blue by Les Ellingham, on Flickr

Moonrise over San Giorgio Maggiore by Les Ellingham, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Carolina Goetz, on Flickr

Edge of the Crowd by sarenaseeger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Under the bridges of Venice with you by Sebastián Rumié, on Flickr

Grand Canal @ night 01, Venice 2018 by champnet, on Flickr

Venezia notte by Gabriele Pelizzon, on Flickr

Venezia. by Marco Farolfi, on Flickr

Venezia by Eszter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Iconic Venetian view by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr

Venetian paths 39 by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Venice, Italy 2018 by Lukas Baras, on Flickr

DSC_1485 by oscardot ristolfi, on Flickr

Love again. by Ada Romare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1 by Felix Kälin, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by MikeD750, on Flickr

Venezia by Gabriele Pelizzon, on Flickr

Under the bridges of Venice with you by Sebastián Rumié, on Flickr

Balliamo : Let's dance (Venice, Veneto, Italy) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20180805 Venezia Italia Venice Italy (083) Palazzo Ducale Doge's Palace by Markus Kivela, on Flickr

Venice - Town, water way by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Prima nebbia di fine estate by angelo greco, on Flickr

Venice 2018 by Günter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

A quiet canal by Robert Mcnair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice - Grand Canal from Rialto by Richard Vanderlippe, on Flickr

Under the bridge by Alex, on Flickr

I miss you by Alessandra Finocchiaro, on Flickr

29082015-Venise 57 by Serge Beaudoin, on Flickr

Big Ships, Small City by Sebastian Niedlich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7994 by bh3o81, on Flickr

DSCN3222 by The Life In Exile, on Flickr

DSCN3221 by The Life In Exile, on Flickr

Venezia riposa by Marco Forgione, on Flickr

What passes for art by rob colonna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Massimo Foti, on Flickr

The Sunday struscio by Bosc d'Anjou, on Flickr

Venezia, panni stesi by Francesco, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Naval Museum Venice by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia, Arsenale by Massimo Foti, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Representing FreeSpace by serra inan, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

2 by Felix Kälin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

People in Venice by Vanilla55555, on Flickr

Sundown in Venice by Erin Johnson, on Flickr

DSC_7287.jpg by Jimsey, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

IMG_4036bwFratini Virginia (9) by Virginia Fratini, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy by Traveltipy, on Flickr

Dressed to Kill - 2017 #venice at its best, in the #night Out of the #masses the #city relaxed. #icp #bnw_street #mediumformat #fujica690 #streetfilm #naked at its #essence. #bnw_demand #venezia la #notte #ilfordhp5 #120 #venicebyvenetians #sights by mattia gobbi, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Traveltipy, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Traveltipy, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Traveltipy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC1696a by okicho, on Flickr

_DSC2100a by okicho, on Flickr

_DSC2283a by okicho, on Flickr

Venice - from The Grand Canal by Anthony Meikle, on Flickr

Tourists in Venice by Anthony Meikle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

upload by Oleksandr Samoylyk, on Flickr

Venice at night 8 by Lenscape Photography, on Flickr

Venice at night 7 by Lenscape Photography, on Flickr

Venice at dusk by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

Untitled by Alice Barigelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venecia by Javier Lopez, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Elevando el vuelo by Emilio Farran, on Flickr

Croàcia i Venècia by Pere Vilajoana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

- dmca


----------



## christos-greece

Finestra by Estefania Barchietto, on Flickr

Venice 2016-07-04 190-LR by James Abbott, on Flickr

Untitled by Phillip Kalantzis Cope, on Flickr

Window display by Joel Ormsby, on Flickr

Venice, Italy - 05/08/2016 by Lea Champouillon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMGP2997 by David Bramhall, on Flickr

Venice by John Mig, on Flickr

dsc-169 by Piotr Pawelczyk, on Flickr

Rialto Bridge, Venice by Tom Patterson, on Flickr

The white stone bridge by Rossano Nana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Mark's Square, Venice, Italy by CamelKW, on Flickr

Busy Venetian Grand Canal, Venice, Italy by CamelKW, on Flickr

Night talk - Campo Santi Apostoli Venezia by Petr Wagner, on Flickr

Venice Sunset D7120389_14 by Tony Rummery, on Flickr

P6220524.jpg by Vic Carmelo Sciberras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Traffic Jam Venetian Style by Stephen Curtin, on Flickr

IMG_1371 by taki520g, on Flickr

Gondola Ride in Venice by anoopbrar, on Flickr

Grand Canal, Venice by Maddy Niles, on Flickr

St Mark's Square. #Venice #Italy #Italia # by Mark Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice bridge is ... by Miro, on Flickr

Street, Venice, Italy by Angel Talansky, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Italy - Venice by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bridges by Radim Svoboda, on Flickr

stPA040626 by dangomushi2009, on Flickr

Venice by virtualphotographers, on Flickr

TAXI boat, Grand Canal, Venice, Italy by Angel Talansky, on Flickr

Nice Shoes by Simon Evans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Good morning Venice by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr

Capolinea Tram Venezia by klanquen, on Flickr

A cruise ship in Venice ⚓ by Sarah Padoan, on Flickr

upload by 1sun3, on Flickr

Sacca della Misericordia, Venezia by Alessandro Favaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Canal by Roberto de la Guia Javega, on Flickr

Punta della Dogana by JvG, on Flickr

Viaggiatori nel tempo del Carnevale. Venezia 2018 by Davide Naccari, on Flickr

Man with Fox by Michael Erimo, on Flickr

007__Venezia_Itália (Natália Cagnani)_075402623 by Natália Cagnani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Under the bridge by Alex, on Flickr

I miss you by Alessandra Finocchiaro, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco from the Doge's Palace Archway, Venice, Italy, 2015 by th.omas, on Flickr

In Canoa Dietro l 'arsenale - Venezia by Roberto Valt, on Flickr

On the Grand Canal by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venetian paths 84(San Barnaba) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Venice Stillness by Selam Yohannes, on Flickr

CARINTHIA VII by Gianmaria Colognese, on Flickr

Venice by Jacek, on Flickr

VENEZIA___WP_20150920_19_19_42_Pro__highres by Staff FMS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

after rain and music stopped by paddy_bb, on Flickr

Venezia_0662 by Ivan Sgualdini, on Flickr

Rio de San Giovanni Laterano - Venezia (Italy) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr

Our Tradition is Freedom by JBG Photos, on Flickr

venice corners by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice - Gondole St Marco by gaelmonk, on Flickr

Odd One Out... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

Busy Canal by Maëlick, on Flickr

Venise : Postcard [B&W] by gaelmonk, on Flickr

DSC05970 by Roth Block, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Santa Maria della Salute by Pramod Bhandari, on Flickr

Venice Stillness by Selam Yohannes, on Flickr

DSC_1532 by Selam Yohannes, on Flickr

Venezia Italia by stefano copat, on Flickr

Venezia_0599_Piazza_San_Marco-Pano-Edit by Ivan Sgualdini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

that window by Vio S, on Flickr

Venedig malerisch schön - Spiegelung by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr

gondola sulle onde by Vito Paladini, on Flickr

#venice #italy 😍❤ by ninelkolomiytseva http://ift.tt/1MoPi1i by danielgeorge molato, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Acqua Alta - the photographer by Robert Schöller, on Flickr

Basilca Santa Maria, Grand Canal, Venice by Marina Anisimova, on Flickr

IMG_8372ps.JPG by Loops666, on Flickr

"Walking In The Suburbs At Night" by Gianni Paolo Ziliani, on Flickr

AT-2015072917536 by AndTrEos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chiesa di San Geremia by Peter Owen, on Flickr

Piazzetta di San Marco, #1 by G Dowell, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco, #1, Basilica di San Marco by G Dowell, on Flickr

Italy, Venice by Jens-Aage Jungersen, on Flickr

Venezia by Pilù.2008, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

16. Gran Canal de Venecia desde un vuelo en helicóptero by Diario de un Mentiroso, on Flickr

18. Barrio del Castello de Venecia desde el aire by Diario de un Mentiroso, on Flickr

paseando por Venecia by Martin Eugenio, on Flickr

3. En la barandilla del ferry a Lido desde Venecia by Diario de un Mentiroso, on Flickr

P1070961 by Alexandre Jourba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice with cruise ship - Italy by asha, on Flickr

Venice by Anna Talley, on Flickr

Untitled by Eirik Holmøyvik, on Flickr

Venice Canals by Samuel S, on Flickr

Chiesa di San Francesco della Vigna by Claudio Quezada - Pintamono, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## christos-greece

Venice in Blue by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr

Riva degli Schiavoni by taylorri40, on Flickr

Tramonto in laguna by Filippo Bianchi, on Flickr

Venezia by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr

Venise#8 by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night Bologna by photozeitgeist, on Flickr

Basílica de Santa María de la Salud (Venecia, Italia, 17-6-2017) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr

venice by night by carlo bergamo, on Flickr

Don Juan of Austria by Ken Bergman, on Flickr

a step forward by Marco Bertarelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jour 15 - Balade dans la ville et sur les canaux, le 21 08 2018 - au 645z (Venise - Italie)136 copy by Stéphane Cazalet, on Flickr

The Island of Giudecca in the Venetian Lagoon by ctj71081, on Flickr

Venice, Grand Canal by johnevigar, on Flickr

Palazzo Pisani Moretta by Peter Owen, on Flickr

Piazzetta di San Marco, #1 by G Dowell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF9869.jpg by Thom Ouellette, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco, Venezia by Air'L, on Flickr

DSC_0078 by Vento in Poppa Parma, on Flickr

DSC_0196 by Vento in Poppa Parma, on Flickr

Venice - Italy by Alexandre Breveglieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saoud-VI-160 by Saoud Pictures, on Flickr

D70_1715 by ed.saunders1, on Flickr

D70_1826 by ed.saunders1, on Flickr

Venice by Anna Lynne Nelson, on Flickr

Campo Santa Marina, Venice by MikePScott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tourists. by schopohl.photography, on Flickr

burano monochrome by daniele buch, on Flickr

Venezia 10 by jfobranco, on Flickr

Venezia 13 by jfobranco, on Flickr

Venezia 11 by jfobranco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1360520.jpg by Thom Ouellette, on Flickr

Klostergarten mit romanischen Kreuzgang / Monastery garden with romanesque cross-way by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr

Venezia by Jacques Bismuth, on Flickr

COSTA DELIZIOSA at Venice, Italy by Frederick K. Larkin, on Flickr

Venice by Camilo Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia Santa Lucia Railway Station High Speed Train by Colin Green, on Flickr

Outside Venezia Santa Lucia Railway Station by Colin Green, on Flickr

S. Giorgio 2015 by Luciano Bellesso, on Flickr

Natale a Venezia by alessandro longhin, on Flickr

Trieste by Ken Barley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Stefano, on Flickr

Piazza S. Marco 2014 by Luciano Bellesso, on Flickr

Venice by Harlani Salim, on Flickr

Venezia by Francesco Bernardi, on Flickr

_P1M3180-f by Christoph Schaupper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Piazza Venezia Pop Color Rendering, Rome by Claudio_R_1973, on Flickr

Venetian paths 130(ghost and gondolas) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Grand Canal by night by chrisamann_photos, on Flickr

Venetian paths 107(ponte del fontego 1 Dorsoduro) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Rio de San Giacomo da l'Orio by Alexander Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nell'attesa del santo Natale, il mercatino a Battaglia Terme del 2 Dicembre 2018 by Giorgio Ferrato, on Flickr

Grand Canal by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

A quiet island by Patrick ARFI, on Flickr

Venice city lines bnw by juhwie.foto - PROJECT: LEIDENSCHAFT-LICH-T, on Flickr

Conversation to Venice by Patrick ARFI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, St Mark Square at night. by Val Pix, on Flickr

Venezia by mauro, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia, Italy February 2017 262 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

The calm before the storm by mariapicco00, on Flickr

IMGP4291 by Fabio Di Giorgio, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Colorful by Patrick ARFI, on Flickr

Punta della Dogana14 by Luciano Bellesso, on Flickr

Piazza Venezia from the Altar of the Fatherland, Rome by Claudio_R_1973, on Flickr

Stand by 2 by Patrick ARFI, on Flickr

聖馬可廣場 | Venezia, Itlay by Sonic Hsieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

In Venice by Yordan Mihov, on Flickr

VENEZIA. IL RIO MARIN. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Venezia_0723 by Ivan Sgualdini, on Flickr

DSC06060 by ......MDV1964........, on Flickr

2018-05-08 12.03.03 by Gianluigi Cogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise on Grand Canal by Scott Pudwell, on Flickr

Lovers in Venice by Federica Baldo, on Flickr

Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr

Beast in the beauty of Venice by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr

A Quiet Piazza in the Evening, Venice, Italy, 2015 by th.omas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy. Vista on the Grand Canal from a little alley. by Val Pix, on Flickr

_MG_4616-1 by emanuela grandi, on Flickr

San Giorgio Maggiore 2015 by Luciano Bellesso, on Flickr

watch her step by paddy_bb, on Flickr

Bridge in the night_Venezia by Paolo Cappella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Olya Guțul, on Flickr

Venezia silhouette by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr

Dogenpalast by hardy, on Flickr

Kreuzfahrtschiff by hardy, on Flickr

Escultura en Venecia (Italia, 17-6-2017) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Marco by Michele Cimitan, on Flickr

Ponte delle Guglie, Venice, Italy. by Downtime_1882, on Flickr

Rio e Fondamenta dei Mendicanti by Michele, on Flickr

Venetian paths 133(Rio de Santa Marina dal ponte del Cristo) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Riva degli Schiavoni - Venice by Jürgen Sorko, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Rio di Santa Fosca in Venice, Italy. by Downtime_1882, on Flickr

Grand Canal near the Rialto Bridge.Гранд Канал у моста Риальто. by Irina Vasileva, on Flickr

Felice Anno Nuovo a Tutti - Happy New Year to You All by angelo greco, on Flickr

Campiello Santa Maria Nova by Michele, on Flickr

Venice by Yordan Mihov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice - Piazza San Marco by Richard Vanderlippe, on Flickr

Venice - Grand Canal from Rialto by Richard Vanderlippe, on Flickr

Under the bridge by Alex, on Flickr

I miss you by Alessandra Finocchiaro, on Flickr

Ponant Yacht Cruises - Le Lyrial @ Venice / Venezia by Javier Ortega Figueiral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Overcast Venice Morning by David James, on Flickr

Fotki Ślub & Euro Trip by Konradle, on Flickr

Fotki Ślub & Euro Trip by Konradle, on Flickr

a fellowship of one... by Anand Balaji, on Flickr

The Chiesa di San Giorgio Maggiore from the Piazzetta di San Marco in Venice by Will, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rio di Santa Fosca in Venice, Italy. by Downtime_1882, on Flickr

Venice at night. by James Burke, on Flickr

Venezia 2018 by Karen Coombes, on Flickr

Morning mist is clearing in Venezia by SONIA RENAUDINEAU, on Flickr

Grand Canal - Venice, Italy by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venetian paths 136(Fondamenta Cannareggio) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Venezian street by Irma Laghadze ირმა ლაღაძე, on Flickr

Wien, 1. Bezirk (l'arte delle strade storiche di Vienna con decorazioni natalizie), Kärntner Straße by Alfred Lex, on Flickr

Venezia by Ola Kaminska-Milecka, on Flickr

Conversation to Venice by Patrick ARFI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venecia by Francisco Graphicus, on Flickr

Grand Canal, Venice by shivamgulati, on Flickr

Venice center by Max Ferrarini, on Flickr

Under the Rialto Bridge, Venice by stevelamb007, on Flickr

威尼斯, Venezia by Cheng Hsin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Un jeu d'enfants by isabilli, on Flickr

威尼斯水道 | Venezia, Itlay by Sonic Hsieh, on Flickr

DSCF8410 by AndrewDixon2812, on Flickr

Virtual world Venice (B&W) #2 by ۞ Frans Devriese, on Flickr

Alexandrina by Mario Bertocchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0136 Laguna, Venezia (Basilica e Campanile San Giorgio Maggiore de Venise) by Luz Rovira, on Flickr

Venetian paths 137(San Barnaba) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Foggy day in Venice by Linda Manzelle, on Flickr

Alone in Venice II by Patrick ARFI, on Flickr

Venezia by Fabio Minari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^
https://www.ancient-origins.net/ancient-places-europe/construction-venice-floating-city-001750


----------



## christos-greece

ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Evening in Venice by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Venise Venice Venezia by VLefeuvre Photographies, on Flickr

Gondolier by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr

CampanileScape II by cokbilmis-foto, on Flickr

Barista veneziana in pausa by stella.iloveyou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rainy morning in Venice by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

Venezia by Giancarlo Bovo, on Flickr

IMG_5963 by José Miguel Barrios, on Flickr

The Veins of Venice by Brian Koprowski, on Flickr

Plaza San Marcos. Venecia by Francisco Graphicus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Boat tour of Venice with Walks of Italy by heatheronhertravels, on Flickr

Paolo Sarpi, Venice-0 by Night-Sky, on Flickr

Venice by Night-Sky, on Flickr

Grand Canal by MrKotek, on Flickr

Венеция by bonya678, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20170822_153739 by sara maddalena, on Flickr

Venecia by sergio andres montalvan daly, on Flickr

Gondola by riccardo cettolin, on Flickr

Taxi ! by Patrick ARFI, on Flickr

Venezia by Giuseppe Romano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

August 25 Friday (Venice) by Dennis S. Hurd, on Flickr

Venezia by Agiv Ofer, on Flickr

down under by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr

Cannaregio by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Campo San Giovanni e Paulo by Worthing Wanderer, on Flickr

alley by Dieter Ein, on Flickr

City canal by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr

Il Bacino San Marco by Giorgio Rodano, on Flickr

Chinese Restaurant by ~Arles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3489 by fschumpert, on Flickr

Window Boxes by Worthing Wanderer, on Flickr

Alba Venezia by Cristiano Papa, on Flickr

17632119_1790120691315513_2554987496665783077_o by Giuseppe Cavallaro, on Flickr

Venezia by Giorgio Rodano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by l4732lm, on Flickr

_MG_6899-Modifica by Nicola Tracanzan, on Flickr

Winter in Venice... +18 degrees by Irina Vasileva, on Flickr

Untitled by Richard Pockat, on Flickr

Untitled by Richard Pockat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice(flickr) (8) by Geoff Ogden, on Flickr

Venice(flickr) (6) by Geoff Ogden, on Flickr

Venice (61) by Geoff Ogden, on Flickr

Untitled by Richard Pockat, on Flickr

The difficulties of life in Venice )) by Irina Vasileva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canal de Cannaregio (Venecia) by Joaquín Camacho, on Flickr

Bobbing by Phil Ure, on Flickr

Bridge by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

OMG Mom! We're So Bored! by Tina Leggio, on Flickr

Bathtime by Worthing Wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Polizia Locale by tripklik --, on Flickr

VENEZIA. LA SCELTA. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

A cruise ship in Venice by Lasse Christensen, on Flickr

Untitled by Nir L, on Flickr

Canal | Venice, Italy 2019 #39/365 by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

url=https://flic.kr/p/YyX38c]







[/url]August 25 Friday (Venice) by Dennis S. Hurd, on Flickr

Venezia by Agiv Ofer, on Flickr

down under by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr

Cannaregio by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rio de Santa Margherita in the Sun by Gerry Lynch, on Flickr

Fondamente Cazziola by Gerry Lynch, on Flickr

Santa Lucia Railway Station - Venice by Jimmy Dunn, on Flickr

Street, Venezia by Angel Talansky, on Flickr

The Confident Couple by V Seger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Michele Cimitan, on Flickr

San Giorgio Maggiore, Venezia by incipiam, on Flickr

Campanile de San Marcos, Venezia. Italia. Settembre da 2016 by McHerbert, on Flickr

Good morning venice by Lens-sense, on Flickr

Il Bacino San Marco by Giorgio Rodano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice with cruise ship - Italy by asha, on Flickr

Venice by Anna Talley, on Flickr

Untitled by Eirik Holmøyvik, on Flickr

Venice Canals by Samuel S, on Flickr

Chiesa di San Francesco della Vigna by Claudio Quezada - Pintamono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice... by Mau and Tweety, on Flickr

Venise by Ludovic LA, on Flickr

Palazzina Canonica, Venice by Gerry Lynch, on Flickr

Mixed Uses by Nikky, on Flickr

To All Lovers by Hervé Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Riva del Vin Waterfront, Venice by Gerry Lynch, on Flickr

Venice Venezia by Margarita Eirien, on Flickr

Campo Santa Maria Nova by Pierrot le chat, on Flickr

Venice Venezia by Margarita Eirien, on Flickr

Santa Maria della Salute from the water by Gerry Lynch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Olya Guțul, on Flickr

Venezia silhouette by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr

Dogenpalast by hardy, on Flickr

Kreuzfahrtschiff by hardy, on Flickr

Escultura en Venecia (Italia, 17-6-2017) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canal Grande by Miguel Maia, on Flickr

The ultimate postcard from Venice ? by Werner Schön, on Flickr

Gondolas | Venice, Italy 2019 by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr

Salizzada Pio X, Venice by Gerry Lynch, on Flickr

Selfie | Venice, Italy 2019 by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fisheye St. Mark's Square by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

EDGAR by URKO FOTO, on Flickr

Calle dell'Ascensione by angelo greco, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2019 - 8 by henk.vanrijssen, on Flickr

CHASED BY THE DEVIL by URKO FOTO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Church door sunbath by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

P1080458_DxO by Alexandre Jourba, on Flickr

Karneval in Venedig 2019 by Bernd Pfitzner, on Flickr

Sfilata steampunk a Venezia, marzo 2019 by Zaffiro&Acciaio: Marco Ferrari, on Flickr

View over St Mark's Square and the Canale di Cannaregio, Venice by Gerry Lynch/林奇格里, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC06060 by ......MDV1964........, on Flickr

In Venice by Yordan Mihov, on Flickr

VENEZIA. IL RIO MARIN. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Venezia_0723 by Ivan Sgualdini, on Flickr

2018-05-08 12.03.03 by Gianluigi Cogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Early morning... by Giuseppe, on Flickr

Grand Canal by Esther Marquez, on Flickr

Rio de la Pieta by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Street, Venice by Angel Talansky, on Flickr

Carnevale a Venezia, marzo 2019 by Zaffiro&Acciaio: Marco Ferrari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

My postcard from Venice by B℮n, on Flickr

Paolo Sarpi, Venice-0 by Night-Sky, on Flickr

Traffic Jam by Rick Schwartz, on Flickr

Rialto by Günter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by M. Vefa ARIKAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Hermes Fonseca Jr, on Flickr

_SC10069-Modifica by Renzo Carraro, on Flickr

DSC_ (10) by Euan McCreadie, on Flickr

Gondolas on a canal, Veneto Region, Venice, Italy by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

The Doge's palace, Veneto Region, Venice, Italy by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Carnival of Venice, Italy, February 054 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Venezia metafisica. by Renato L. Bozio, on Flickr

A Water Taxi and Selfie Sticks, Venice, Italy by Kent Johnson, on Flickr

DSC_ (35) by Euan McCreadie, on Flickr

Tourists passing in front of a church, Veneto Region, Venice, Italy by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tra palazzo e prigione by Aránzazu, on Flickr

San Giorgio Maggiore by Marcelo, on Flickr

_SC10166-Modifica-Modifica-2 by Renzo Carraro, on Flickr

DSC_ (112) by Euan McCreadie, on Flickr

Una raya en el cielo by Marcelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Strada Nuova..... damp by Steve Barowik, on Flickr

Venice reflections BW by Mark Higham, on Flickr

Approaching Rialto by Steve Barowik, on Flickr

S. Giorgio Maggiore by Silvia Perucchetti, on Flickr

Streetphotographer by Adrian Senn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016-9-18 Italy, Venice by Moto "Club4AG" Miwa, on Flickr

-20161004_141944---Venetië by Tripping Around the World, on Flickr

20170911-DSC_9171 by Emanuele Orlando, on Flickr

145b by Jiří Kocich, on Flickr

Il est midi: à la soupe ! by caramoul25, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1687 by maeve teresa, on Flickr

IMG_1743 by maeve teresa, on Flickr

Dear friends, I am here... by germano manganaro, on Flickr

DSCN3390 by Eric Okurowski, on Flickr

blue-hour--rialto-bridge--venice--italy-523221747-59825d25685fbe00119965a2 by kalpesh padshala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice at December by Irina Vasileva, on Flickr

Tramonto sulla laguna by Franco Gatti, on Flickr

Enigmi nell'oscurità by Something Sighted, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Andrew Love, on Flickr

Conversation to Venice by Patrick ARFI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Markusplatz by Ralf Peter Fenneberg, on Flickr

Pretty Lady.... by arnas Lucinskas, on Flickr

Lonely channel in Venice, Italy by Miguel Maia, on Flickr

gondole by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr

IMG_1786 by maeve teresa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC01346 by weichia chang, on Flickr

Venezia by Jakub Skrivanek, on Flickr

Venezia by Jakub Skrivanek, on Flickr

IMG_0969_sw by Bernd Pfitzner, on Flickr

DSCN3342 by Eric Okurowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VENEZIA. CARNEVALE 2018 by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Venetian paths 156(Good morning Venice) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

SON01100cropadj by Charlie Jobson, on Flickr

Venezia by Jakub Skrivanek, on Flickr

gondole by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canal tras la puesta de sol. by Alberto Sanchez, on Flickr

... El mundo necesita soñadores y el mundo necesita hacedores. Pero sobre todo, el mundo necesita soñadores que hacen.-Sarah Ban Breathnach... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr

Venezia by Bruno Naredo, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Venezia by Duccio Paoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canal grande by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale by Gilmar Mattos, on Flickr

Love by ninfadelfina, on Flickr

Untitled by ninfadelfina, on Flickr

Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2019 by Gordon A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Basílica de Santa María de la Salud (Venecia, Italia, 17-6-2017) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr

venice by night by carlo bergamo, on Flickr

Don Juan of Austria by Ken Bergman, on Flickr

a step forward by Marco Bertarelli, on Flickr

[email protected] by John Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tourists. by schopohl.photography, on Flickr

burano monochrome by daniele buch, on Flickr

Venezia 10 by jfobranco, on Flickr

Venezia 13 by jfobranco, on Flickr

Venezia 11 by jfobranco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Alex-397, on Flickr

under the eyes ... by Ingrid Lowis, on Flickr

Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2019 by Gordon A, on Flickr

Venezia March 2019 by Amergin, on Flickr

Venezia March 2019 by Amergin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VENEZIA. CARNEVALE 2018 by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Venice. by Stanners 1092, on Flickr

Carnevale Steampunk a Venezia, marzo 2019 by Zaffiro&Acciaio: Marco Ferrari, on Flickr

Acqua Alta dans la nuit du 4 au 5 avril I/II : tu sais que le train ne t'attendra pas... by Stéphane Désiré, on Flickr

Crucero en San Marcos by Oscar García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bob Peck-9 by University of Pennsylvania Alumni, on Flickr

Venezia_0955 by Ivan Sgualdini, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Manos en el Gran Canal, Venecia, Italia by Juan Carlos Fernandez Fasero, on Flickr

Venice Blue Canal by Trevor Green, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of Piazzetta San Marco. Colonne di San Marco e San Todaro. by Irina Vasileva, on Flickr

Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2019 by Gordon A, on Flickr

Pourquoi cet encombrement sur le canal de la Giudecca ? by Stéphane Désiré, on Flickr

Campo Saffa, sestiere di Cannaregio... by Stéphane Désiré, on Flickr

Views of Venice. Hot sun of Italy. by Irina Vasileva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ITALIA: Venezia by gabriele bettelli, on Flickr

Gondoles by Sébastien Henquel, on Flickr

Untitled by Phillip Kalantzis Cope, on Flickr

Trois images sur la lumière III/III : activité nocturne... by Stéphane Désiré, on Flickr

Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2019 by Gordon A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ITALIA: Venezia by gabriele bettelli, on Flickr

Feeling... by Roberto La Forgia, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Scorci veneziani by angelo greco, on Flickr

Venezia by Mirko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

.V.E.N.I.C.E. by Kevin Harwin, on Flickr

VENEZIA. PONTE E CHIESA DI SAN TROVASO. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

St. Mark's Square by julio lima, on Flickr

MACHINE GIRL by URKO FOTO, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2019 by stefano dazzan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paseo nocturno by tripklik --, on Flickr

Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute - Venezia by raffaele pagani, on Flickr

Palazzo del Doge (VE) by Ondablv, on Flickr

Masked beauty 1 by Dave Collier, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2019 by stefano dazzan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Bastian Kratzke, on Flickr

Venice by night by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

piazza san marco_Venezia by Ivo Markes, on Flickr

VENEZIA. PONTE E CHIESA DI SAN TROVASO. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Scorci veneziani by angelo greco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VENEZIA. SESTIERE DI DORSODURO. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Prague J07 11.07.2018__218 by Galerie Toulouse Chapter France, on Flickr

Palazzo Salviati by Peter Owen, on Flickr

2018 Holiday Venice by Robin Hutton, on Flickr

Untitled by Something Sighted, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice at Dawn by Nabil z.a., on Flickr

Colore o non colore... / Color or not color ... by Eugenio Costa, on Flickr

Model(s) near Piazza di San Marco during the 2019 Carnevale di Venezia by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

El símbolo by Marcelo, on Flickr

Ocaso en Venecia by Marcelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Puente de Rialto by Francisco Esteve, on Flickr

La gondole 1 by Eugenio Costa, on Flickr

Venice by night by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2019 by stefano dazzan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Sandor Somkuti, on Flickr

Venice ©twe2011☼ by theWolfsEye☼, on Flickr

Gondola in the Venetian Lagoon by Lasse Christensen, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco, Venezia by Michele Cossu, on Flickr

VENECIA. 12-2.018. 87 by jose luis gil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fantasía veneciana by Marcelo, on Flickr

Gondolas moored by Saint Mark Square by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

Venice Streets at Morning by Matt Hill, on Flickr

SON01108cropNikSE by Charlie Jobson, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr

Venezia - Capodanno 2018 by Fabio Cristi, on Flickr

Venezia - Capodanno 2018 by Fabio Cristi, on Flickr

Le grand canal, by GILLES VIQUIERT, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by Solène C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Doge Palace by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Estampa veneciana by Marcelo, on Flickr

Gondolas moored by Saint Mark Square by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

misty San Marco by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr

Venice by night by Philip Wood Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Mark's Square, Venice, Italy by CamelKW, on Flickr

P6220524.jpg by Vic Carmelo Sciberras, on Flickr

a Venezia by anila amataj, on Flickr

Venetian Street by Night by Jakub Slováček, on Flickr

Venice - Italy by Giovanni Zanotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Happy Sunday ! View on Santa Maria della Salute, Venice, Italy by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

VENEZIA by ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ, on Flickr

Venezia-9 by Antonio Chiurato, on Flickr

Venezia-11 by Antonio Chiurato, on Flickr

Venezia-12 by Antonio Chiurato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia, Italy by Luann S., on Flickr

A Gondolier and his Gondola by Thomas Fice, on Flickr

Venice (Italy) by Grzegorz Kozakiewicz, on Flickr

Gondole e tecnologia by MAURIZIO PRETTO, on Flickr

Venice (a detail) by Robert Jurjevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VENEZIA - Grand-Canal-Gondola-santa-maria-della-salute by Helmut Schopper, on Flickr

Canaletto est à Venise pour quelques mois, alors ça mousse, ça mousse... by Stéphane Désiré, on Flickr

Hair raising. Edvard Munch, that is a scream... by John Schluter, on Flickr

carnaval 2 by GN 62, on Flickr

Venice (Italy) by Grzegorz Kozakiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice Streets at Morning by Matt Hill, on Flickr

VENICE-2274 by DAVID LEYSE, on Flickr

Scorci veneziani by angelo greco, on Flickr

VENICE-2194 by DAVID LEYSE, on Flickr

Venice (Italy) by Grzegorz Kozakiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## zsingapore

My memoirs of Venice can be found here https://www.zuyetawarmatrip.com/trips/2016-may-venice-italy/en/


DSC_2120 by Zuyet Awarmatik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Andrei Cornea, on Flickr

Bird Woman by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Campo San Polo by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Rio dei Santi Apostoli by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

IMG_2608 by LooEe Pics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Museo Fortuny, Venezia by Rosmarie Wirz, on Flickr

Campo San Stin by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Canal by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

2019-03-16 at 15-48-52 by Andrey Shagin, on Flickr

2019-03-16 at 16-35-22 by Andrey Shagin, on Flickr

Venetian pier by Francesco Palmisano, on Flickr

IMG_2614 by LooEe Pics, on Flickr

Taxi ! by Patrick ARFI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Iconic Venetian view by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr

Venetian paths 39 by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Venice, Italy 2018 by Lukas Baras, on Flickr

DSC_1485 by oscardot ristolfi, on Flickr

Love again. by Ada Romare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016-9-18 Italy, Venice by Moto "Club4AG" Miwa, on Flickr

-20161004_141944---Venetië by Tripping Around the World, on Flickr

20170911-DSC_9171 by Emanuele Orlando, on Flickr

145b by Jiří Kocich, on Flickr

Il est midi: à la soupe ! by caramoul25, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Iconic Venetian view by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr

Venetian paths 39 by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Venice, Italy 2018 by Lukas Baras, on Flickr

DSC_1485 by oscardot ristolfi, on Flickr

Love again. by Ada Romare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20180805 Venezia Italia Venice Italy (083) Palazzo Ducale Doge's Palace by Markus Kivela, on Flickr

Venice - Town, water way by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Prima nebbia di fine estate by angelo greco, on Flickr

Venice 2018 by Günter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

A quiet canal by Robert Mcnair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Magic Venice by alessandro andrioli, on Flickr

Grand Canal, Venice by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Venice by Corbicus Maximus, on Flickr

Untitled by Hartfried Schmid, on Flickr

together... by Ingrid Lowis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset traffic by vittorio vida, on Flickr

Untitled by Hartfried Schmid, on Flickr

venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr

Taking Photos On The Rialto Bridge by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Ponte Tron by Peter Dutton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Costa NeoRiviera (III) by Abariltur, on Flickr

Sunset traffic by vittorio vida, on Flickr

Untitled by Hartfried Schmid, on Flickr

Cannaregio, Venezia, Italia by Michael Khan, on Flickr

Orange Lady by Erhan Meço, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cruise ship in Venice - fake miniature by Pietro Bellini, on Flickr

Untitled by Hartfried Schmid, on Flickr

Untitled by Hartfried Schmid, on Flickr

Untitled by Hartfried Schmid, on Flickr

005 by P + A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

August 25 Friday (Venice) by Dennis S. Hurd, on Flickr

Venezia by Agiv Ofer, on Flickr

down under by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr

Cannaregio by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Carnevale by Georgios Efstathiou, on Flickr

Venise#51 by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr

IMG_4918 by Gerd Tarand, on Flickr

Harbour football by morag darby, on Flickr

IMG_4989-2 by Gerd Tarand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Corbicus Maximus, on Flickr

Near Rialto by Guenter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

Untitled by Alessandro Venerandi, on Flickr

Arrival in Venice by Mario Aprea, on Flickr

punto di fuga by anna barbi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Marco Florian, on Flickr

The Umbrella and the Gondola by street level, on Flickr

Carnival Sunset by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Gondoliere veneziano by riccardo cettolin, on Flickr

IMG_6670 by Davide Molino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ponte dei Sospiri @ Venezia by Maarten Schoubben, on Flickr

Venezia - Ponte Dell' Accademia by Marco Florian, on Flickr

gondole 1 by Andrea Conficoni, on Flickr

DSC_0024 by Andrea Carloni, on Flickr

IMG_5769 by Davide Molino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

la nuit by gigi agostino, on Flickr

(Sixteen Seconds) by Robbie McIntosh, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by Bernhard Ohrfandl, on Flickr

Bird Woman by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Paint The Night by Erhan Meço, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rosso veneziano by FM54TO, on Flickr

Grand Canal in Blue by Les Ellingham, on Flickr

Moonrise over San Giorgio Maggiore by Les Ellingham, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Carolina Goetz, on Flickr

Edge of the Crowd by sarenaseeger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Negative0-35-33(1) by Maria Filipova, on Flickr

Venice #11 fiori by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Vaporetto Docking by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr

Grand Canal - 7 by Jay Sim, on Flickr

Rialto - 3 by Jay Sim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Venetian Back-Street Canal by Runemaker, on Flickr

Church of Santa Maria BW by Tom Jones, on Flickr

Grand Canal - 6 by Jay Sim, on Flickr

Moving to Murano by Jay Sim, on Flickr

Venice #9 Santa Maria della salute by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barista veneziana in pausa by stella.iloveyou, on Flickr

Rainy morning in Venice by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

Venezia by Giancarlo Bovo, on Flickr

The Veins of Venice by Brian Koprowski, on Flickr

Plaza San Marcos. Venecia by Francisco Graphicus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Typical Venetian Gondola Scene by Robert Cross, on Flickr

Venice at night ✨ by Veronika Serebryakova, on Flickr

First View Of Venice by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Attention, Low Bridge by Pierrot le chat, on Flickr

Painter On Ponte dei Frari by Peter Dutton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Veneza, ITA. IMG_4673 by Mariano Ribas Marinho, on Flickr

Venise by Philippe JULLIEN, on Flickr

Venise by Philippe JULLIEN, on Flickr

_DSC6575 1920 by sylvie trajan, on Flickr

Venezia by baffalie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC07332_24-07-19 by Øyvind Holmstad, on Flickr

Venice Street Series by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Piazza S.Marco by Mise.en. Abyme, on Flickr

Venezia by Klownex, on Flickr

Venezia by Klownex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

VENEZIA-Italy by Alviero 41, on Flickr

venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr

Italy - Venezia by Pierre JACQUES, on Flickr

ITALY - Venezia 2017 by Gabriel Sevigny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by baffalie, on Flickr

Venezia by baffalie, on Flickr

morsa, rossa by Davide, on Flickr

SON01467cropNikSE by Charlie Jobson, on Flickr

SON01507cropadj by Charlie Jobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by baffalie, on Flickr

BAR_5192 by Omar Bárcena, on Flickr

Grandi Navi a Venezia by Matteo Chinellato, on Flickr

Rio de la Fava by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Venezia by Klownex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Boat tour of Venice with Walks of Italy by heatheronhertravels, on Flickr

Paolo Sarpi, Venice-0 by Night-Sky, on Flickr

Venice by Night-Sky, on Flickr

Grand Canal by MrKotek, on Flickr

Венеция by bonya678, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venetian paths 170(San Barnaba) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

momenti veneziani by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr

Around the Venice Bend by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Venice (Ponte Cavagnis) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Campanile di San Marco [Palazzo Ducale], Venezia by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by baffalie, on Flickr

Sue & The Kids On The Rialto Bridge by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Church of San Giorgio Maggiore by John Wolff, on Flickr

Scalzi Bridge by D168629K, on Flickr

Venice by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Prosecco Posers by D168629K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L'animation du Grand Canal, Canal Grande, Venise, Vénétie, Italie. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

Ponte di Rialto, Grand Canal, Venice, Italy by TC Chua, on Flickr

Rio del Greci by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by Bernhard Ohrfandl, on Flickr

Negative0-35-33(1) by Maria Filipova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Love again. by Ada Romare, on Flickr

VENEZIA & VERONA by Lost-in-Time-1955, on Flickr

venice corners by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

CSV di Venezia by Co.Ge. Veneto, on Flickr

perspective by Marco Bertarelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sourire by sylvie trajan, on Flickr

Venice by River Chad, on Flickr

Venezia by Kata L., on Flickr

Venezia by baffalie, on Flickr

Redentore 2019 by Nick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

life by ReRiksen, on Flickr

SON01507cropadj by Charlie Jobson, on Flickr

Venice Street Series by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Venice (Ponte Cavagnis) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Venetian paths 167(Ponte dei squartai) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0122 by Alan Russell, on Flickr

DSC_0272 by Alan Russell, on Flickr

BAR_5289 by Omar Bárcena, on Flickr

Grandi Navi a Venezia by Matteo Chinellato, on Flickr

Blue hour in Venice by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Canal Venice 🇮🇹 by Julien CHARLES, on Flickr

Venezia / Murano by baffalie, on Flickr

Venezia by baffalie, on Flickr

Venice by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Acqua alta by Michele Cimitan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0126 by Alan Russell, on Flickr

DSC_0145 by Alan Russell, on Flickr

DSC_0192 by Alan Russell, on Flickr

DSC_0214 by Alan Russell, on Flickr

venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr

Tourist's gaze by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VENISE by Patricia JARRY, on Flickr

Estate by Henri Koga, on Flickr

Venezia by baffalie, on Flickr

St Mark's Square by Tony Kemplen, on Flickr

Attrissa by Eric Mazzone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC8103 by Ting Mao Feng, on Flickr

DSC_4218 by Андрей Тарнакин, on Flickr

DSC_4192 by Андрей Тарнакин, on Flickr

venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr

Venice Twilight by street level, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L'animation du Grand Canal, Canal Grande, Venise, Vénétie, Italie. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

Venezia by baffalie, on Flickr

music of the rising sun ii | venice, italy by KlepToGraphy, on Flickr

Venice by night by Bernhard Ohrfandl, on Flickr

Arrival in Venice by Mario Aprea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pretty Lady.... by arnas Lucinskas, on Flickr

Saoud-VI-160 by Saoud Pictures, on Flickr

Always hopeful yet discontent by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Venice by rodliam, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale by Gilmar Mattos, on Flickr

... Un pájaro que murió me dio un consejo: ten siempre en la mente el vuelo... Forugh Farrojzad ... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cae el sol sobre Venecia (1) by Sergio Pérez Algaba, on Flickr

20160216_1988 by kim v, on Flickr

Istituto San Giuseppe by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

VENEZIA. TAXI SUL CANAL GRANDE. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Chiesa di San Simeon Piccolo, Venezia by Angel Talansky, on Flickr

Venezia #3 by Samuel Dóniz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night at Venice by Loris Uccia, on Flickr

Night at Venice by Loris Uccia, on Flickr

Night at Venice by Loris Uccia, on Flickr

Night at Venice by Loris Uccia, on Flickr

A Silhouette in Venice by Pierrot le chat, on Flickr

DSC_4359 Panorama by Андрей Тарнакин, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Paul, on Flickr

A jump by Fabiano Rampin, on Flickr

_DSC8034 by Ting Mao Feng, on Flickr

_DSC8038 by Ting Mao Feng, on Flickr

Untitled by Kanesue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia classica n° 98 by Visioni parallele, on Flickr

Night at Venice by Loris Uccia, on Flickr

Ducale by Loris Uccia, on Flickr

S. Giorgio by Loris Uccia, on Flickr

Ducale by Loris Uccia, on Flickr

Night at Venice by Loris Uccia, on Flickr

DSC00051 by kriD1973, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Sandor Somkuti, on Flickr

Venice ©twe2011☼ by theWolfsEye☼, on Flickr

Gondola in the Venetian Lagoon by Lasse Christensen, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco, Venezia by Michele Cossu, on Flickr

St Marks Water Level by Rick Schwartz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2019 San Marco Blue Hour by J H, on Flickr

Estate by Henri Koga, on Flickr

Fondamenta Rimedio Venice | Venezia | Italy by Ant Cummins, on Flickr

Magic Venice by alessandro andrioli, on Flickr

City life by tripklik --, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Sandor Somkuti, on Flickr

Venice ©twe2011☼ by theWolfsEye☼, on Flickr

Gondola in the Venetian Lagoon by Lasse Christensen, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco, Venezia by Michele Cossu, on Flickr

VENECIA. 12-2.018. 87 by jose luis gil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Estate by Henri Koga, on Flickr

Venezia street photography by Frank Andree, on Flickr

Estate by Henri Koga, on Flickr

Paesaggi Veneziani n°45 by Visioni parallele, on Flickr

Venice by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Biennale 2019 by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr

Venice Via Vaporetti by Michael Long, on Flickr

Fondamenta Rimedio Venice | Venezia | Italy by Ant Cummins, on Flickr

Tourists in Venice by Fabiano Rampin, on Flickr

IMG_4388 by Davide Molino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC06060 by ......MDV1964........, on Flickr

In Venice by Yordan Mihov, on Flickr

VENEZIA. IL RIO MARIN. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Venezia_0723 by Ivan Sgualdini, on Flickr

2018-05-08 12.03.03 by Gianluigi Cogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1286 by ezioman, on Flickr

IMG_1198 by ezioman, on Flickr

Venetian paths 173(San Giorgio Maggiore) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

*momenti veneziani* by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr

Estate by Henri Koga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ponte de la colonne by Linh Hoang, on Flickr

DSCN9121 by Bent Christensen, on Flickr

Masks by tripklik --, on Flickr

Towards the Mouth of the Grand Canal by Robert Cross, on Flickr

DSCN1919 by Bent Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Postkarte / Italien by Michael Studt, on Flickr

DSCN9422 by Bent Christensen, on Flickr

Venice by night by Francesco Bruziches, on Flickr

Love in the Time of Cholera .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr

Estate by Henri Koga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Bérangère Wilmart, on Flickr

Notturno in Piazza San Marco by cristina maraffi, on Flickr

Venezia by Alessandro Perrone, on Flickr

Floppy hat girl by Kristen Scotti, on Flickr

Untitled by Sarah Padoan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Channel by Iryna Khoruzhenko, on Flickr

Sun by Iryna Khoruzhenko, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco, Venice Italy by MikeD750, on Flickr

Scorci veneziani - 2 by Francesco, on Flickr

Scorci veneziani - 4 by Francesco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Au long du Grand Canal, Canal Grande, Venise, Vénétie, Italie. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

Untitled by Nadia Orioli, on Flickr

Venezia by Alessandro Perrone, on Flickr

Venice,Italy by Shingo Ogawa, on Flickr

Déjeuner en paix by Robert Saucier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Nadia Orioli, on Flickr

Untitled by Nadia Orioli, on Flickr

VENEZIA. VISIONE SERENISSIMA. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

2018 Venezia, dall'Isola della Giudecca by angelo aldo filippin, on Flickr

Venezia by Alessandro Perrone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venetian paths 175(Good mornin Venice) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

ponte (bridge) by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr

Venezia by Bérangère Wilmart, on Flickr

Venezia by Alessandro Perrone, on Flickr

09-06-19_MacLean-Adventures__Travel-Tourism__Venice-Italy-2019_361 by Hawley MacLean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Belén Aguilera, on Flickr

Venezia by Belén Aguilera, on Flickr

Venezia by Belén Aguilera, on Flickr

Venezia 09446 by Omar Bárcena, on Flickr

Venezia by CLOTXA Produccions, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dolce notte by Franco Cretella, on Flickr

Untitled by Nadia Orioli, on Flickr

gondolas by Linh Hoang, on Flickr

DSCN9421 by Bent Christensen, on Flickr

Courtyard of the Doge's Palace, facing the San Marco basilica. by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lucciole - Fireflies by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr

Venice At Dusk by Gene Horecka, on Flickr

Venice, Italy, 2004 by Pascal RIBEN, on Flickr

International Welcome Days by Università Ca' Foscari Venezia, on Flickr

International Welcome Days by Università Ca' Foscari Venezia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia romantica e decadente by Franco Boetto, on Flickr

afternoon conversations by I m Peace, on Flickr

Venetian paths 176Campo San Boldo(San Polo) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Untitled by Nadia Orioli, on Flickr

VENEZIA. VISIONE SERENISSIMA. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Evening in Venice by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Venise Venice Venezia by VLefeuvre Photographies, on Flickr

Gondolier by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr

CampanileScape II by cokbilmis-foto, on Flickr

Barista veneziana in pausa by stella.iloveyou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice - Santa Maria della Salute (night view from Castello) by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

IMG_4753 by Kit Hui Teo, on Flickr

IMG_4884 by Kit Hui Teo, on Flickr

Biennale 3 by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr

Venezia by Bérangère Wilmart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia CityTrip by Raphael Dropsy, on Flickr

Venezia CityTrip by Raphael Dropsy, on Flickr

76th Venice Film Festival in Venice, Italy on 07 September 2019 by Matteo Chinellato, on Flickr

Venice - Castello by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Davanti a Murano by Gian Floridia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia CityTrip by Raphael Dropsy, on Flickr

Venezia CityTrip by Raphael Dropsy, on Flickr

Venezia dei miei Sospiri - Venice of my Sighs by Gian Floridia, on Flickr

B&W..... by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr

Young woman eating italian pizza in outdoors restaurant by Carissa Deming, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Elisabetta Rossi, on Flickr

76th Venice Film Festival in Venice, Italy on 07 September 2019 by Matteo Chinellato, on Flickr

Biennale 2 by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr

The Ghetto in Venice by Babak Farshchian, on Flickr

Venetian paths 175(Good mornin Venice) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

August 25 Friday (Venice) by Dennis S. Hurd, on Flickr

Venezia by Agiv Ofer, on Flickr

down under by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr

Cannaregio by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice bridge is ... by Miro, on Flickr

Street, Venice, Italy by Angel Talansky, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Italy - Venice by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Muelle de San Marco. Venecia by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr

04227-Venice by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

Insieme by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr

04448-Venice by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

76th Venice Film Festival in Venice, Italy on 07 September 2019 by Matteo Chinellato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

7944 - Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute - Venezia by PauloFM, on Flickr

Muelle de San Marco. Venecia by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr

Venice, Italy, 2001 by Pascal RIBEN, on Flickr

Rialto Bridge at Night by Naval S, on Flickr

Fondamenta Misericordia by Wolfgang Plattner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_IGP7416 by paolo polidori, on Flickr

Canal Grande - Grand Canal by Eugenio Costa, on Flickr

Venice, Italy, 2001 by Pascal RIBEN, on Flickr

_DSC2821 by Psyco Panda, on Flickr

Rialto Bridge at Night by Naval S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC06060 by ......MDV1964........, on Flickr

In Venice by Yordan Mihov, on Flickr

VENEZIA. IL RIO MARIN. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Venezia_0723 by Ivan Sgualdini, on Flickr

2018-05-08 12.03.03 by Gianluigi Cogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fondamenta di San Lorenzo. by caramoul25, on Flickr

sunrise from the Ponte dell'Accademia by Linh Hoang, on Flickr

Evening light by Bruno Casonato, on Flickr

Sunday Morning Ride by Wolfgang Plattner, on Flickr

Notturno in Piazza San Marco by cristina maraffi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gondolier by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr

ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Evening in Venice by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Venise Venice Venezia by VLefeuvre Photographies, on Flickr

CampanileScape II by cokbilmis-foto, on Flickr

Barista veneziana in pausa by stella.iloveyou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evagelia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Italie - Venise - Vénétie by Raphaël Heredia, on Flickr

Italie - Venise - Vénétie by Raphaël Heredia, on Flickr

Italie - Venise - Vénétie by Raphaël Heredia, on Flickr

Ponte Longo by Peter Dutton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Return Visit to Venice by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Venetian paths 176Campo San Boldo(San Polo) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Venetian paths 167(Ponte dei squartai) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Venice by Dmitriy S, on Flickr

interrogando il cielo by Davide, on Flickr

Flare in Venice - The Flaremaster by Davide Gabino (aka Stròlic Furlàn), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Academia Venice by Zeger Vanhee, on Flickr

venezia giardini (s.elena) by conteluigi66, on Flickr

San Marco - Venezia by Aránzazu, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Venise#2 by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gondola, oh gondola! by Heidi, on Flickr

Ponte de Mezo by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Calle Barovier by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

walking by by Linh Hoang, on Flickr

Evagelia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise in Venice by antonello martino, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco Venezia by cristina maraffi, on Flickr

View from Palazzo Contarini del Bovolo by keysersoeze, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by keysersoeze, on Flickr

DSCN0174 by Bent Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2110 by Konstantin Lagodenko, on Flickr

Canal by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Venice at blue hour by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

DSCN0215 by Bent Christensen, on Flickr

Ponte dell'Accademia by Károly Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC07332_24-07-19 by Øyvind Holmstad, on Flickr

Venice Street Series by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Piazza S.Marco by Mise.en. Abyme, on Flickr

Venezia by Klownex, on Flickr

Venezia by Klownex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

In Venice by Yordan Mihov, on Flickr

VENEZIA. IL RIO MARIN. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Venezia_0723 by Ivan Sgualdini, on Flickr

DSC06060 by ......MDV1964........, on Flickr

2018-05-08 12.03.03 by Gianluigi Cogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ponte dell'Accademia by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Venice at blue hour by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

DSCN0220 by Bent Christensen, on Flickr

Wet Venice by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

IMG_2149 by Marco Cabiale, on Flickr

DSCN9858 by Bent Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia. Italy by Juanjo Rueda, on Flickr

From Ponte dell'Accademia by Steve Berkley, on Flickr

VENEZIA. DALL'OTTICO by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Venice by Nigel Musgrove, on Flickr

img_1692 by thropots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Water everywhere, Venice, Italy by ivan dupont, on Flickr

DSCN0218 by Bent Christensen, on Flickr

DSCN0489 by Bent Christensen, on Flickr

Murano by stereoby, on Flickr

Venedig 2019 by Martin Wippel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gondola resting in morning by Naval S, on Flickr

Pont sur le rio dei Frari, campo dei Frari, sestiere de San Polo, Venise, Vénétie, Italie. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

Ponte di Rialto by keysersoeze, on Flickr

31-12-1977 by Il Pistoiese, on Flickr

Tower of Sant'Antonin by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice at December by Irina Vasileva, on Flickr

Tramonto sulla laguna by Franco Gatti, on Flickr

Enigmi nell'oscurità by Something Sighted, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Andrew Love, on Flickr

Conversation to Venice by Patrick ARFI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Marco by Michele Cimitan, on Flickr

Ponte delle Guglie, Venice, Italy. by Downtime_1882, on Flickr

Rio e Fondamenta dei Mendicanti by Michele, on Flickr

Venetian paths 133(Rio de Santa Marina dal ponte del Cristo) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Riva degli Schiavoni - Venice by Jürgen Sorko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pont sur le rio dei Frari, campo dei Frari, sestiere de San Polo, Venise, Vénétie, Italie. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

Venice, Italy, Rialto Market, 2003 by Pascal RIBEN, on Flickr

Gran Canal de Venecia by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr

venecia by Nicolas Luna, on Flickr

Venezia CityTrip by Raphael Dropsy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Around Venice ... by █ Slices of Light █▀ ▀ ▀, on Flickr

IMGP4638 by Robert Hlavatý, on Flickr

IMGP4572 by Robert Hlavatý, on Flickr

rainy day in venice by Alex Hesse, on Flickr

IMGP4486 by Robert Hlavatý, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMGP4762 by Robert Hlavatý, on Flickr

The Phantom Rasberry Blower by Silver Machine, on Flickr

Untitled by Tomošius, on Flickr

Ponte delle Guglie-Canale di Cannaregio by Nigel Musgrove, on Flickr

Venetian Reflections by Robert Cross, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venetian paths 180(Fondamenta Rio Marin) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Venetian blues... by modestino68, on Flickr

IMGP4593 by Robert Hlavatý, on Flickr

Campo de Ghetto Novo by Nigel Musgrove, on Flickr

Pre-Wedding Photos - Venice by █ Slices of Light █▀ ▀ ▀, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Canal by Nigel Musgrove, on Flickr

Venezia e il Gabbiano Jonathan Livingston (2) - Venice and the Seagull Jonathan Livingston (2) by Eugenio Costa, on Flickr

IMGP4831 by Robert Hlavatý, on Flickr

The Dome? by Tomošius, on Flickr

Venezia by Silver Machine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Early morning... by Giuseppe, on Flickr

Grand Canal by Esther Marquez, on Flickr

Rio de la Pieta by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Street, Venice by Angel Talansky, on Flickr

Carnevale a Venezia, marzo 2019 by Zaffiro&Acciaio: Marco Ferrari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

VENEZIA-Italy by Alviero 41, on Flickr

venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr

Italy - Venezia by Pierre JACQUES, on Flickr

ITALY - Venezia 2017 by Gabriel Sevigny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gondolas in Venice by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco, Venezia, Italia by ivan dupont, on Flickr

venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr

Venetian paths 180(Fondamenta Rio Marin) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

venezia by Сonstantine Lagodenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Guide Christine by Nigel Musgrove, on Flickr

Venice 2019 by marcrichards66, on Flickr

Venise acqua alta by Corinne Queme, on Flickr

Campo San Rocco by █ Slices of Light █▀ ▀ ▀, on Flickr

IMGP4878 by Robert Hlavatý, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rainy morning in Venice by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

Venezia by Giancarlo Bovo, on Flickr

IMG_5963 by José Miguel Barrios, on Flickr

The Veins of Venice by Brian Koprowski, on Flickr

Plaza San Marcos. Venecia by Francisco Graphicus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

200 Ella by Keri Billen, on Flickr

Venice Evening by Guenter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

Tramonto sulla laguna by Clara Bondi, on Flickr

I colori di Burano - The colors of Burano by Eugenio Costa, on Flickr

VEN2 (7) by Sara Martins, on Flickr

Untitled by Alessandro Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Campo Santa Fosca by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr

Venecia Menor by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr

Venice Evening by Guenter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

QUINTESSENZA VENEZIANA 2020 075 by ALAIN PÈRE FOURAS, on Flickr

212 Venetian window by Keri Billen, on Flickr

Untitled by Alessandro Marin, on Flickr

QUINTESSENZA VENEZIANA 2020 033 by ALAIN PÈRE FOURAS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eterna Venecia. by C. Reyes., on Flickr

Ponte de la Paglia and the Bridge of Sighs by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

DSCF0712 by Xaf, on Flickr

Wet Venice by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Tower of Sant'Antonin by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Street Jazz by Salvador Marcilla, on Flickr

Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2019 by Gordon A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Anna Grimsey, on Flickr

Night in Accademia by GiamBoscaro, on Flickr

Venetian paths195(Fondamenta Minotto) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

P1187016-LR by Carlo Ghio, on Flickr

Venice Evening by Guenter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - 1st Sunday by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Florians by John Reynolds, on Flickr

Basilica di San Giorgio Maggiore by Toni de Ros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Anna Grimsey, on Flickr

Empty San Marco square by GiamBoscaro, on Flickr

Sunset in Accademia by GiamBoscaro, on Flickr

P1186810-LR by Carlo Ghio, on Flickr

P1187007_DxO-LR by Carlo Ghio, on Flickr

Outbreak by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Model(s) a the 2020 Carnevale di Venezia by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Model(s) a the 2020 Carnevale di Venezia by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

QUINTESSENZA VENEZIANA 2020 209 by ALAIN PÈRE FOURAS, on Flickr

St Mark's Basilica by Nina Ali, on Flickr

Venice! by Nina Ali, on Flickr

Venice! by Nina Ali, on Flickr

Venetian canals! by Nina Ali, on Flickr

002157 by Dietmar, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - 1st Sunday by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

QUINTESSENZA VENEZIANA 2020 226 by ALAIN PÈRE FOURAS, on Flickr

Waterway to relax by Marco Berti, on Flickr

Isola di San Giorgio Maggiore by Marco Berti, on Flickr

Duomo di Santa Maria del Fiore by Marco Berti, on Flickr

I proposed underneath this bridge by Marco Berti, on Flickr

I proposed underneath this bridge by Marco Berti, on Flickr

QUINTESSENZA VENEZIANA 2020 177 by ALAIN PÈRE FOURAS, on Flickr


----------



## jonathanNCJ

corona virus spottted


----------



## christos-greece

Pretty Lady.... by arnas Lucinskas, on Flickr

Cae el sol sobre Venecia (1) by Sergio Pérez Algaba, on Flickr

20160216_1988 by kim v, on Flickr

Istituto San Giuseppe by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

VENEZIA. TAXI SUL CANAL GRANDE. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Chiesa di San Simeon Piccolo, Venezia by Angel Talansky, on Flickr

Spilimbergo (UD), centro storico by Luciano Querin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2020 by Gordon A, on Flickr

002157 by Dietmar, on Flickr

A Salute to Venice by Robert Cross, on Flickr

Grand Canal and Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

SM5_7073.jpg by Steven Mercer, on Flickr

Paris par Ippolito Caffi (Mus&eacute;e Correr, Venise) by Sabri Karadoğan, on Flickr

SM5_7010.jpg by Steven Mercer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice Evening by Guenter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

QUINTESSENZA VENEZIANA 2020 252 by ALAIN PÈRE FOURAS, on Flickr

A Salute to Venice by Robert Cross, on Flickr

CARNEVALE VENEZIA 2020 by Simone, on Flickr

QUINTESSENZA VENEZIANA 2020 209 by ALAIN PÈRE FOURAS, on Flickr

venice carnival 2020 by Stefano, on Flickr

Take a Seat by John Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Burano island in Venice Italy picturesque sunset over canal by Jksol Info, on Flickr

A Salute to Venice by Robert Cross, on Flickr

Scorci veneziani by angelo greco, on Flickr

QUINTESSENZA VENEZIANA 2020 211 by ALAIN PÈRE FOURAS, on Flickr

St Mark's Basilica by Nina Ali, on Flickr

venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - 1st Sunday by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2020 by Gordon A, on Flickr

The Gondolas! by Nina Ali, on Flickr

St Marks Square in Venice by Naval S, on Flickr

Grand Canal and Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

CARNEVALE VENEZIA 2020 by Simone, on Flickr

venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

m DSC_6317 by Jacek, on Flickr

Arsenale di Venezia by longzijun, on Flickr

Scorci veneziani by angelo greco, on Flickr

CARNEVALE VENEZIA 2020 by Simone, on Flickr

Venice by Anna Grimsey, on Flickr

Venezia, 2015 by Antonio Dias, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - 1st Sunday by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - 1st Sunday by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Night in Accademia by GiamBoscaro, on Flickr

Venetian paths 193(Fond.Soranzo) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

acqua alta... by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr

Venice by Katie Hale, on Flickr

lion statues outside the Arsenale di Venezia by longzijun, on Flickr

Venice (Burano), Italy by Pascal RIBEN, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - 1st Sunday by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Gondolier Navigates Some Venetian Bridges by Arthur T. LaBar, on Flickr

Venezia... by Toni de Ros, on Flickr

Venice Evening by Guenter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

A Salute to Venice by Robert Cross, on Flickr

Venice by Anna Grimsey, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco - Venezia by Carlo, on Flickr

QUINTESSENZA VENEZIANA 2020 159 by ALAIN PÈRE FOURAS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Festa delle Marie by Claude Schildknecht, on Flickr

Festa delle Marie by Claude Schildknecht, on Flickr

Italia by Marilìa Ap., on Flickr

Nebbia in Venezia II by Toni de Ros, on Flickr

A Gondolier Navigates Some Venetian Bridges by Arthur T. LaBar, on Flickr

Venice Evening by Guenter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

CARNEVALE VENEZIA 2020 by Simone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Santa Maria della Salud by Toni de Ros, on Flickr

St Marks Square in Venice by Naval S, on Flickr

Venice Evening by Guenter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

Grand Canal and Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

CARNEVALE VENEZIA 2020 by Simone, on Flickr

QUINTESSENZA VENEZIANA 2020 177 by ALAIN PÈRE FOURAS, on Flickr

venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia 2020 by liliana caiani, on Flickr

Venezia 2020 by liliana caiani, on Flickr

Venezia 2020 by liliana caiani, on Flickr

venezia-21 by Gian-Paolo Rossi, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Pascal RIBEN, on Flickr

Burano - Venezia - woman 002 by Giu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice 2019 by Guenter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute, Venice, Italy by Frank Lammel, on Flickr

Ponte della Costituzione Venezia by Jorge Císcar, on Flickr

Italia by Carmen Martin, on Flickr

Venice, Italy, 2001 by Pascal RIBEN, on Flickr

Venecia by Dennis Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Burano life - Venezia 016 by Giu, on Flickr

Venezia &quot;VENICE&quot; by claudio barbafiera, on Flickr

Votive Portrait of Doge Sebastiano Venier by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Venezia 2020 by liliana caiani, on Flickr

Venezia &quot;VENICE&quot; by claudio barbafiera, on Flickr

I Giorni Del CoronaVirus - Piazzetta San Marco 2020 03 12 h15 by Compagnia de Calza «I Antichi», on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Carnevale Steampunk a Venezia, marzo 2019 by Zaffiro&amp;Acciaio: Marco Ferrari, on Flickr

Manos en el Gran Canal, Venecia, Italia by Juan Carlos Fernandez Fasero, on Flickr

View of Piazzetta San Marco. Colonne di San Marco e San Todaro. by Irina Vasileva, on Flickr

VENEZIA. PONTE E CHIESA DI SAN TROVASO. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Venice by Bastian Kratzke, on Flickr

Palazzo Salviati by Peter Owen, on Flickr

Untitled by Sandor Somkuti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lost in Venice by Michael Abid, on Flickr

Venetian paths195(Fondamenta Minotto) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

il turista (the tourist) by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr

Golden Hour at San Marco by Robert Cross, on Flickr

_DSC3354 by Matteo Cafferecci, on Flickr

Venezia &quot;VENICE&quot; by claudio barbafiera, on Flickr

&quot;Is that Burano lace, perchance ? &quot; by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia - Iglesia de Santa Maria dei Miracoli by J.S.C., on Flickr

Venezia - Catedral de San Marcos by J.S.C., on Flickr

Venezia - Catedral de San Marcos by J.S.C., on Flickr

Venezia - Catedral de San Marcos by J.S.C., on Flickr

Venezia - Catedral de San Marcos by J.S.C., on Flickr

Rialto by Toni de Ros, on Flickr

VII Compleanno | Punto Froce Takeover | 03.05.19 by Punto Croce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - Salute Thursday by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Running By Venice by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Gondolier by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr

Last morning of 2019  by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

Venezia by Giancarlo Bovo, on Flickr

Taxi ! by Patrick ARFI, on Flickr

Venezia by Giuseppe Romano, on Flickr

Cannaregio by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Women At The Vaporetto Stop by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - Salute Thursday by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Grand Canal by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

On The Way To The Water Taxi by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Building At The End Of Ramo Dei Saoneri by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Grand Canal by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

On The Water Taxi To The Airport by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Near The San Silvestro Vaporetto Stop. by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Waiting For Our Water Taxi by Peter Dutton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rio Terà Secondo by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Campiello del Forner by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Campiello Sant&#x27;Agostin by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Rio de San Agostin by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Campo Sant&#x27;Agostin by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Ponte Bernardo by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

San Marco II by Pierre Bonnay, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - Salute Thursday by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Last morning of 2019  by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

ultimo tramonto by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr

canal grande by night by Antonio Romei, on Flickr

Grand Canal and Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

Golden Hour at San Marco by Robert Cross, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - Salute Thursday by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Model(s) a the 2020 Carnevale di Venezia by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barista veneziana in pausa by stella.iloveyou, on Flickr

IMG_5963 by José Miguel Barrios, on Flickr

City canal by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr

Венеция by Виктор Бондаренко, on Flickr

Venezia by Agiv Ofer, on Flickr

Chinese Restaurant by ~Arles, on Flickr

Venezia by Giorgio Rodano, on Flickr

Untitled by Richard Pockat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia, 2015 by Antonio Dias, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - 2nd Saturday by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

A Venezia by Hervé Simon, on Flickr

Scorci veneziani by angelo greco, on Flickr

Confinement : Les eaux de Venise redeviennent transparentes by Dominique CARON, on Flickr

Una notte a venezia by Leonarda Vanicelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - San Lorenzo by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Ponte di Rialto by Eugenio Sollima, on Flickr

ultimo tramonto by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr

Sunset in Accademia by GiamBoscaro, on Flickr

Venetian paths195(Fondamenta Minotto) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Golden Hour at San Marco by Robert Cross, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - San Lorenzo by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Anna Grimsey, on Flickr

street easy by Anna Grimsey, on Flickr

Venetian paths194(San Barnaba) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Streets of Venice by Stefan B, on Flickr

A Venice Backstreet by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

VENICE DIARY by Doppel-Belichtung, on Flickr

Untitled by Alessandro Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Venezia by Hervé Simon, on Flickr

Venice Canal 1 by Nick Zebrowski, on Flickr

Venice! by Nina Ali, on Flickr

Venice - blue hour by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Filip Knežić, on Flickr

In the middle by Michele Fornaciari, on Flickr

Snap #003 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venecia sin tí by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr

Canal Grande Venecia by Jorge Císcar, on Flickr

Venecia Menor by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr

Italia by Carmen Martin, on Flickr

Backlighting III - Gegenlicht III by Erich Schmid, on Flickr

Street, Venice by Angel Talansky, on Flickr

Venecia by Dennis Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Piazza San Marco by Antonio Salluce, on Flickr

Murano by Antonio Salluce, on Flickr

Canal Grande #1 by Antonio Salluce, on Flickr

Gondole by Antonio Salluce, on Flickr

Venezia poggiata sul mare #2 by Antonio Salluce, on Flickr

Looking out at the Piazza di San Marco by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - 2nd Sunday by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nice driveway by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Salute at sunset by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Church at the Cemetery by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Doge&#x27;s Palace #3 by jimsawthat, on Flickr

Campo Sant&#x27;Angelo, Venezia by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

Blue hour in Accademia by GiamBoscaro, on Flickr

002195 by Dietmar, on Flickr

VENEZIA. TURISTA,DOVE SEI ??? by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy by Pascal RIBEN, on Flickr

Venecia sin tí by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr

EB494D34-A519-46B4-B9BE-97CD50DB6050 by Bianca Ortiz, on Flickr

Santa Maria della Salud by Toni de Ros, on Flickr

Italia by Carmen Martin, on Flickr

Masificación en San Marco, Venecia by Pablo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Todos en casa, Venecia by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr

a canal in Venice by paddy_c., on Flickr

Murano by Antonio Salluce, on Flickr

Salute at sunset by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Venice/Venezia by alison Rampelotto, on Flickr

Cloister on San Giorgio by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - San Lorenzo by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Veneția - Italia by morome7e, on Flickr

Campo San Stin by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

2019-03-16 at 16-35-22 by Andrey Shagin, on Flickr

Iconic Venetian view by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr

Il est midi: à la soupe ! by caramoul25, on Flickr

Cannaregio, Venezia, Italia by Michael Khan, on Flickr

Taking Photos On The Rialto Bridge by Peter Dutton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

paparazzi by Сonstantine Lagodenko, on Flickr

Rialto / Venice by Guenter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

Venezia, 26 by Massimiliano Raposio, on Flickr

Venezia, Hotel Tre Archi by Tony, on Flickr

Canal Grande #1 by Antonio Salluce, on Flickr

Murano by Antonio Salluce, on Flickr

Barri jueu - Ghetto ebraico - Gueto judio - Venècia - Venezia - Venice by Montse &amp; Ferran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Amsterdam Comes to Venice by Robert Cross, on Flickr

Deserted courtyard by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Ponte dell&#x27;Accademia view by night by Aljaž Vidmar, on Flickr

Santa Maria della Salute by Michael Abid, on Flickr

Venetian paths 186(San-Giorgio Maggiore) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Cannaregio, Venezia, Italia by Michael Khan, on Flickr

DRJ_2298 by Levy Davish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gondole by Jeff, on Flickr

Un suspiro por Venecia by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr

Venezia, Hotel Tre Archi by Tony, on Flickr

Scala Bovolo by Mark Knoke, on Flickr

Canals de Venezia - Venice - Venècia - Italia by Montse &amp; Ferran, on Flickr

Departure by Lorand B, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - 2nd Saturday by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Church of San Giorgio Maggiore in night by Naval S, on Flickr

Ponte dell&#x27;Accademia sunrise by Jorge Císcar, on Flickr

Venezia, Hotel Tre Archi by Tony, on Flickr

Murano by Antonio Salluce, on Flickr

rainy day by Linh Hoang, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - San Lorenzo by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Marco square by Linh Hoang, on Flickr

Castello, été 2020 by Cristina Morello, on Flickr

Un suspiro por Venecia by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr

San Giorgio Maggiore at sunset by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Bridge reflection by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Venice by William MacGregor, on Flickr

Two chique ladies at Café Florian during the 2020 Carnival of Venice by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice Symmetry by Alexia Trensch, on Flickr

Calm by Alexia Trensch, on Flickr

Window-Shopping by Alexia Trensch, on Flickr

San Giovanni Evangelista by Alexia Trensch, on Flickr

002202 by Dietmar, on Flickr

Charming lady at the Carnival in Venice 2020 by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Marco Michelini, on Flickr

Untitled by Gianni Mazzarelli, on Flickr

Venice in a Ball by Guenter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

Canal Grande #1 by Antonio Salluce, on Flickr

San Giorgio Maggiore at sunset by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

002201 by Dietmar, on Flickr

Pssst. Don&#x27;t tell anyone that I came to the Carnival of Venice during the Coronavirus scare. by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Masks Venice black and white by David Mayr, on Flickr

Murano by banzainetsurfer, on Flickr

Grand Canal : Busy passage . . . by Clement Tang, on Flickr

Patine, Venezia by Elisabetta Cleri, on Flickr

Rialto / Venice by Guenter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

Venezia by Pier Luigi Ricci, on Flickr

Women At The Vaporetto Stop by Peter Dutton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venise by Archangem, on Flickr

Venise by Archangem, on Flickr

Venise by Archangem, on Flickr

Venise by Archangem, on Flickr

Venise by Archangem, on Flickr

002206 by Dietmar, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - San Lorenzo by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0098 by Pasqualino Ruggiero, on Flickr

Grado Centrum by Johann G, on Flickr

Burano by banzainetsurfer, on Flickr

Burano by banzainetsurfer, on Flickr

Venise by Archangem, on Flickr

rainy day by Linh Hoang, on Flickr

Deadly Mexican visitors at the 2020 Venice Carnival. by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

gelato di natura by Linh Hoang, on Flickr

Acqua Alta bookshop by Linh Hoang, on Flickr

Burano by banzainetsurfer, on Flickr

Gondole by Jeff, on Flickr

San Giorgio Maggiore at sunset by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Church at the Cemetery by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Venice/Venezia Pidgeon by alison Rampelotto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Café Florian guests during the 2020 Carnival of Venice by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Venise by Bernard M, on Flickr

Grado Centrum by Johann G, on Flickr

Burano by banzainetsurfer, on Flickr

Calm by Alexia Trensch, on Flickr

Venise by Bernard M, on Flickr

Venezia, 26 by Massimiliano Raposio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Covid Venice night by Remidott, on Flickr

Grado Centrum by Johann G, on Flickr

Grand Canal : Busy passage . . . by Clement Tang, on Flickr

Venice by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Gondole by Antonio Salluce, on Flickr

Acqua Alta bookshop (Explored) by Linh Hoang, on Flickr

Masks in Campo San Formosa by Claude Schildknecht, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

view from Cà Grande by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Early morning... by Giuseppe, on Flickr

venezia by Sergio Mannelli, on Flickr

Venice by Nasos Sosan, on Flickr

Venezia by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr

Venice by Simone, on Flickr

Venice by Filippo Venturi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

altra cartolina by Davide, on Flickr

day 4 by Wolfgang Binder, on Flickr

Alexis Toledo by Alexis Toledo, on Flickr

Gondolas On The Grand Canal by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

20191229_0071 Venezia, Rialto by Marcello Colajanni, on Flickr

Venezia by Antonio Vaccarini, on Flickr

venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr

Girls' evening in Venice by Marek G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy by David Mapletoft, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by David Mapletoft, on Flickr

Campo de Ghetto Novo by Linh Hoang, on Flickr

Venezia / Venice / Venecia by Miguel Á. Sancha M., on Flickr

Venezia / Venice / Venecia by Miguel Á. Sancha M., on Flickr

Venezia / Venice / Venecia by Miguel Á. Sancha M., on Flickr

Venezia / Venice / Venecia by Miguel Á. Sancha M., on Flickr

Venezia / Venice / Venecia by Miguel Á. Sancha M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Covid Venice night by Remidott, on Flickr

Venezia / Venice / Venecia by Miguel Á. Sancha M., on Flickr

Venise by Bernard M, on Flickr

Grand Canal : Busy passage . . . by Clement Tang, on Flickr

Calm by Alexia Trensch, on Flickr

002215 by Dietmar, on Flickr

Canal Grande #1 by Antonio Salluce, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - San Lorenzo by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venetian paths 201(ponte di ruga vecchia) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Bustling Venice Blue by Robert Cross, on Flickr

Venezia un tempo che fu ... by Giorgio Quartieri, on Flickr

Venezia / Venice / Venecia by Miguel Á. Sancha M., on Flickr

Burano by banzainetsurfer, on Flickr

gondola ride by Linh Hoang, on Flickr

Venezia / Venice / Venecia by Miguel Á. Sancha M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Squero by Davide Naccari, on Flickr

Santa Maria della Salute by Michael Abid, on Flickr

Venice landmarks by antony5112, on Flickr

Grand Canal from Accademia Bridge by Nina Ali, on Flickr

Pre Dawn Along the waterfront by Brenda Tharp, on Flickr

Cannaregio, Venezia, Italia by Michael Khan, on Flickr

Beautiful Venice by Gabi Breitenbach, on Flickr

DRJ_2304 by Levy Davish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Murano by Melle Dulak, on Flickr

Murano by Melle Dulak, on Flickr

Murano by Melle Dulak, on Flickr

Murano by Melle Dulak, on Flickr

Murano by Melle Dulak, on Flickr

Ponte del Megio by paddy_c., on Flickr

Canal Grande by Lorenzo Bosisio, on Flickr

Portrait in Venice by Gabi Breitenbach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CampanileScape II by cokbilmis-foto, on Flickr

Venezia by Giancarlo Bovo, on Flickr

Boat tour of Venice with Walks of Italy by heatheronhertravels, on Flickr

Paolo Sarpi, Venice-0 by Night-Sky, on Flickr

Venice by Night-Sky, on Flickr

Венеция by bonya678, on Flickr

Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr

IMG_3489 by fschumpert, on Flickr

A cruise ship in Venice by Lasse Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Nigel Nudds Photography, on Flickr

Venice by Nigel Nudds Photography, on Flickr

Venice by Nigel Nudds Photography, on Flickr

Murano by Nigel Nudds Photography, on Flickr

Venice by Nigel Nudds Photography, on Flickr

002230 by Dietmar, on Flickr

Venetian Gold by Hughie O&#x27;Connor, on Flickr

Venice by Mary Catherine Messner, on Flickr

Romantic Venice glimpses and canals by Matteo Ciani, on Flickr

Venice by Yuanxi Zhou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venissa by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Venezia by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Venezia by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

002230 by Dietmar, on Flickr

Fancy people. by Gabi Breitenbach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Mary Catherine Messner, on Flickr

Venice by Mary Catherine Messner, on Flickr

Venice by Mary Catherine Messner, on Flickr

Chioggia by Mary Catherine Messner, on Flickr

Venice by Mary Catherine Messner, on Flickr

Masks Venice black and white by David Mayr, on Flickr

Friends by UrbanphotoZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sea gull on the island of Murano, Venice, Italy by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Family moment by Gabi Breitenbach, on Flickr

Venezia by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Burano by Melle Dulak, on Flickr

Grand Canal by Mandy Colwell, on Flickr

Canal Grande by Lorenzo Bosisio, on Flickr

Re-opening of the Accademia Bridge, Venice 2018 by champnet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canal on the island of Murano, Venice, Italy by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Busy &#x27;street&#x27; in Venice during the 2020 Carnival by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Burano by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Venezia by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Venezia by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Venezia by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Ponte dei Sospiri ( Lato B ) - Bridge of Sighs ( side B ) by Eugenio Costa, on Flickr

Venetian Street Lamps by Tom Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Restaurant gallery in Venice, Italy by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Venezia by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Santa Maria della Salute by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Grand Canal Vasporetto by Tom Jones, on Flickr

Canal Grande by Lorenzo Bosisio, on Flickr

Venezia in maschera - smile 160209 001 by Giu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chiesa del Santissimo Redentore by S O P H A I, on Flickr

Bye-bye, Venice. See you next year. Corona permitting. by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Burano by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Venise by Melle Dulak, on Flickr

Venise by Melle Dulak, on Flickr

002225 by Dietmar, on Flickr

paparazzi by Сonstantine Lagodenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venecia en blanco y negro by Toni de Ros, on Flickr

Venezia / Venice / Venecia by Miguel Á. Sancha M., on Flickr

Venezia / Venice / Venecia by Miguel Á. Sancha M., on Flickr

Venezia / Venice / Venecia by Miguel Á. Sancha M., on Flickr

Venezia / Venice / Venecia by Miguel Á. Sancha M., on Flickr

Venezia / Venice / Venecia by Miguel Á. Sancha M., on Flickr

Venezia / Venice / Venecia by Miguel Á. Sancha M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Restaurant gallery in Venice, Italy by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

VENEZIA. CANAL GRANDE IN LOCK DOWN. by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

A hearse in Venice by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Venice by Mary Catherine Messner, on Flickr

Venetian Street Lamps by Tom Jones, on Flickr

Venice by Mary Catherine Messner, on Flickr

Canal Grande by Lorenzo Bosisio, on Flickr

lido by I w a n  T e u n i s s e n, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

E ora, torniamo a Venezia #carnivaltime #italy #italia #city_captures #venezia #venice #travel #timeless #globaltravelgram #europe #photography #photooftheday #crescentmoon #travel_awesome #travelgram #travelbug #travelthroughthelenses #visititaly #trav by Chris Lord, on Flickr

Venecia en blanco y negro by Toni de Ros, on Flickr

Chiesa del Santissimo Redentore by S O P H A I, on Flickr

Venezia by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Venezia by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Venezia by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Santa Maria della Salute by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

A hearse in Venice by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Masks in Campo San Formosa by Claude Schildknecht, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

gondola ride by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Queue for the Lithuanian Pavilion at the Venice Biennale, Venice by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr

DSCF0636 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0712 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0692 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0686 by Xaf, on Flickr

Eterna Venecia. by C. Reyes., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canal Grande from Rialto, Venice, Italy by Fabien Guittard, on Flickr

Canal Grande by Valentin Schalk, on Flickr

Grand Canal by Mandy Colwell, on Flickr

Venise by Bernard M, on Flickr

Amsterdam Comes to Venice by Robert Cross, on Flickr

Canal Grande by Lorenzo Bosisio, on Flickr

Waiting For Our Water Taxi by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr

Italy, Venice (Venezia) by Nikita Voinoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canal Grande from Rialto, Venice, Italy by Fabien Guittard, on Flickr

SERVICE GONDOLE by Pascal fasolo, on Flickr

Canal on the island of Murano, Venice, Italy by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Santa Maria della Salute by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Venise by Melle Dulak, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Ponte dei Sospiri ( Lato A ) - Bridge of Sighs ( side A ) by Eugenio Costa, on Flickr

Women At The Vaporetto Stop by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice trip - Sept 2019- Day2 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip - Sept 2019- Day2 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip - Sept 2019- Day2 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip - Sept 2019- Day2 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip - Sept 2019- Day2 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip - Sept 2019- Day2 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venezia by Bas Broeders, on Flickr

_Z6N5846-k-2 by Bibi Hornig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crucero en San Marcos by Oscar García, on Flickr

Venezia_0955 by Ivan Sgualdini, on Flickr

Venice Blue Canal by Trevor Green, on Flickr

Views of Venice. Hot sun of Italy. by Irina Vasileva, on Flickr

St. Mark&#x27;s Square by julio lima, on Flickr

.V.E.N.I.C.E. by Kevin Harwin, on Flickr

Manos en el Gran Canal, Venecia, Italia by Juan Carlos Fernandez Fasero, on Flickr

Untitled by Sandor Somkuti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice trip - Sept 2019- Day2 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip - Sept 2019- Day2 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip - Sept 2019- Day2 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip - Sept 2019- Day2 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip - Sept 2019- Day2 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

In the middle by Michele Fornaciari, on Flickr

Festa delle Marie by Claude Schildknecht, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia-49 by Andrea Rotella, on Flickr

Ducal Palace Venezia by Stefano Villanova, on Flickr

#venice #venezia #italy by Marino Masi, on Flickr

193D0624 by Konrad Vetter, on Flickr

Venice by rodliam, on Flickr

Always hopeful yet discontent by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Venice (03) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr

Always hopeful yet discontent by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Pretty Lady.... by arnas Lucinskas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gondola in the Venetian Lagoon by Lasse Christensen, on Flickr

2019 San Marco Blue Hour by J H, on Flickr

Cae el sol sobre Venecia (1) by Sergio Pérez Algaba, on Flickr

20160216_1988 by kim v, on Flickr

Istituto San Giuseppe by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

VENEZIA. TAXI SUL CANAL GRANDE. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Chiesa di San Simeon Piccolo, Venezia by Angel Talansky, on Flickr

Estate by Studio HK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_Z6N5386-Bearbeitet-k by Bibi Hornig, on Flickr

Venice canals by marin tomic, on Flickr

Venice trip - Sept 2019- Day3 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice by Tommy Qvarnstrom, on Flickr

Venezia by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Venezia - Covid 19 - 23 Aprile 2020 by Matteo Chinellato, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - 2nd Sunday by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice - San Giorgio Maggiore by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Venice - dusk by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Venice at night by Mandy Colwell, on Flickr

Grand Canal at night from Accademia Bridge by Mandy Colwell, on Flickr

Grand Canal at night from Accademia Bridge by Mandy Colwell, on Flickr

Bacino Orseolo by Mandy Colwell, on Flickr

Venezia, 2015 by Antonio Dias, on Flickr

Friends by UrbanphotoZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Burano - Venezia - woman 006 by Giu, on Flickr

Basilica di San Marco by Alessandro Rossini, on Flickr

Venice - dusk by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Venice canals by marin tomic, on Flickr

Lockdown in Venice by Ada Romare, on Flickr

Venice trip - Sept 2019- Day2 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip - Sept 2019- Day2 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

altra cartolina by Davide, on Flickr

day 4 by Wolfgang Binder, on Flickr

Alexis Toledo by Alexis Toledo, on Flickr

Gondolas On The Grand Canal by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

20191229_0071 Venezia, Rialto by Marcello Colajanni, on Flickr

Venezia by Antonio Vaccarini, on Flickr

venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr

Girls' evening in Venice by Marek G., on Flickr

Burano - Venezia - woman 003 by Giu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venetian paths 202(Rio de Malcanton) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Venice trip - Sept 2019- Day3 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

DSC_0070 by Pasqualino Ruggiero, on Flickr

Burano by banzainetsurfer, on Flickr

San Giorgio Maggiore at sunset by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Model(s) a the 2020 Carnevale di Venezia by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Canal Grande by Lorenzo Bosisio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day4 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day3 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day4 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

San Marco (VE) by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr

Venice - dusk by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Bacino Orseolo Venice by Mandy Colwell, on Flickr

Bici in Spalla by Davide Naccari, on Flickr

Classic beauty by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ducale by Loris Uccia, on Flickr

2019 San Marco Blue Hour by J H, on Flickr

IMG_1198 by manuel cazzaniga, on Flickr

Venetian paths 176Campo San Boldo(San Polo) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

IMG_4753 by Kit Hui Teo, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco, Venice Italy by MikeD750, on Flickr

Untitled by Sarah Padoan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice reflections by paddy_c., on Flickr

002256 by Dietmar, on Flickr

Cherchez l&#x27;intrus ! by Hervé Simon, on Flickr

San Marco - Venezia by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day4 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Covid News by Davide Naccari, on Flickr

Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2020 by Gordon A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia (Italy) by Mia Battaglia, on Flickr

Venezia (Italy) by Mia Battaglia, on Flickr

Venezia (Italy) by Mia Battaglia, on Flickr

Venezia (Italy) by Mia Battaglia, on Flickr

Venezia (Italy) by Mia Battaglia, on Flickr

MünchenVenedig2019 - 32-120 by Michael Steinbach, on Flickr

DSCF1334 by Vittorio C., on Flickr

MünchenVenedig2019 - 32-102 by Michael Steinbach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia (Italy) by Mia Battaglia, on Flickr

Venezia (Italy) by Mia Battaglia, on Flickr

Venezia (Italy) by Mia Battaglia, on Flickr

Venezia (Italy) by Mia Battaglia, on Flickr

Venezia (Italy) by Mia Battaglia, on Flickr

Venezia (Italy) by Mia Battaglia, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco, Venise, Italie by Serge AUSSAGUES, on Flickr

Model(s) a the 2020 Carnevale di Venezia by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

altra cartolina by Davide, on Flickr

day 4 by Wolfgang Binder, on Flickr

Alexis Toledo by Alexis Toledo, on Flickr

Gondolas On The Grand Canal by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

20191229_0071 Venezia, Rialto by Marcello Colajanni, on Flickr

Venezia by Antonio Vaccarini, on Flickr

venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr

Girls' evening in Venice by Marek G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

QUINTESSENZA VENEZIANA 2020 075 by ALAIN PÈRE FOURAS, on Flickr

Venice Evening by Guenter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

Tramonto sulla laguna by Clara Bondi, on Flickr

I colori di Burano - The colors of Burano by Eugenio Costa, on Flickr

VEN2 (7) by Sara Martins, on Flickr

Untitled by Alessandro Marin, on Flickr

Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2019 by Gordon A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Carnevale di Venezia - Day 3 by Nick, on Flickr

Ponte di Rialto. by Domenico &#x27;Mimmo&#x27; Ferreri, on Flickr

Venezia (Italy) by Mia Battaglia, on Flickr

Venezia (Italy) by Mia Battaglia, on Flickr

Venezia (Italy) by Mia Battaglia, on Flickr

Venezia (Italy) by Mia Battaglia, on Flickr

Venezia (Italy) by Mia Battaglia, on Flickr

Venezia (Italy) by Mia Battaglia, on Flickr

Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2020 by Gordon A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2020 by Gordon A, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco Venezia by Giorgio Quartieri, on Flickr

VENICE AFTER CORONAVIRUS-4 (2/06/2020) by Nick, on Flickr

Roofs of Venice by Alessandro Rossini, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day5 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venezia (Italy) by Mia Battaglia, on Flickr

1280px-Santa_Maria_dei_Carmini_(Venice)_Innenraum by Алексей Белоусов, on Flickr

Clothes by Pedro Martinez Tomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2020 by Gordon A, on Flickr

Canal Grande e Santa Maria della Salute. by Domenico &#x27;Mimmo&#x27; Ferreri, on Flickr

Roofs of Venice by Alessandro Rossini, on Flickr

Tieni Venezia Pulita by Davide Naccari, on Flickr

End of the lockdown in Venice by Ada Romare, on Flickr

Venice by Francesco Lo Presti, on Flickr

Venezia (Italy) by Mia Battaglia, on Flickr

Model(s) a the 2020 Carnevale di Venezia by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice reflections by paddy_c., on Flickr

Venetian paths 202(Rio de Malcanton) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Nice driveway by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Nighttime Calm by Brenda Tharp, on Flickr

Venetian paths 169(Fondamenta de borgo) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Venice by Nico Sebaste, on Flickr

Covid News by Davide Naccari, on Flickr

morsa, rossa by Davide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

People enjoying the evening in Campo Santo Stefano, Venice by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

Venezia - Cannaregio by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Murano, 2014 by Cristina Corti, on Flickr

Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by Alessandro Rossini, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day4 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venezia (Italy) by Mia Battaglia, on Flickr

Celebrity Stars live in Venice. by Domenico &#x27;Mimmo&#x27; Ferreri, on Flickr

_Z6N5492-k by Bibi Hornig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Clothes by Pedro Martinez Tomas, on Flickr

IMG_5772-2 by Jos Correia, on Flickr

IMG_5929-2 by Jos Correia, on Flickr

Ponte dell&#x27;Accademia by isabel marconato, on Flickr

Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by Alessandro Rossini, on Flickr

Venezia by Umberto Ravazzolo, on Flickr

3E9A7863 by Jos Correia, on Flickr

3E9A8004 by Jos Correia, on Flickr

IMG_5747 by Jos Correia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Leaving in a Ghost Town by Davide Naccari, on Flickr

Venezia by Fabio Lena, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day5 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venetian paths 204(Bacino San Marco) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Venice by Ali Rose, on Flickr

2020-06-05_09-07-17 by Flavio Ciarafoni, on Flickr

Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2020 by Gordon A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day5 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day5 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day5 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day5 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day5 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venezia (Italy) by Mia Battaglia, on Flickr

Canal Grande by Lorenzo Bosisio, on Flickr

Venetian paths 202(Rio de Malcanton) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

happy birthday from Venice. by Luca Bertolotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Covid News by Davide Naccari, on Flickr

concentrazione by Davide, on Flickr

Parking à Gondoles by Hervé Simon, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day5 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Roofs of Venice by Alessandro Rossini, on Flickr

Venezia (Italy) by Mia Battaglia, on Flickr

San Marco - Venezia by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chiaroscuro by Francesca Siccardi, on Flickr

Untitled by Brian Duckett, on Flickr

Untitled by Brian Duckett, on Flickr

Untitled by Brian Duckett, on Flickr

Untitled by Brian Duckett, on Flickr

Untitled by Brian Duckett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Train station by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

San Giorgio Venice by Massimo Nicoli, on Flickr

Les Pigeons de Venise by Hervé Simon, on Flickr

Quiet Time by Mark A Paulda, on Flickr

Santa Maria della Salute by Claude Schildknecht, on Flickr

Sunset over Grand Canal, Venice by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

3665 by Elke Kulhawy, on Flickr

Venice-City-of-Water and City of Eternal Love and Romance-jayeedebnath by Jaye D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Amsterdam Comes to Venice by Robert Cross, on Flickr

Deserted courtyard by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Ponte dell&#x27;Accademia view by night by Aljaž Vidmar, on Flickr

Santa Maria della Salute by Michael Abid, on Flickr

Venetian paths 186(San-Giorgio Maggiore) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Cannaregio, Venezia, Italia by Michael Khan, on Flickr

Women At The Vaporetto Stop by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VENEZIA. CAMPO SAN PANTALON by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

IMGP1577 by Peter Jones, on Flickr

Venezia (4) by JPierre T, on Flickr

Venice Italy at Night by Mark A Paulda, on Flickr

backstreets by Jakob Hjalmar Hólm, on Flickr

all i need by Jakob Hjalmar Hólm, on Flickr

Tra Bologna, Venezia e Udine by Davide Premoselli, on Flickr

friends by Linh Hoang, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - San Lorenzo by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Amore in vetrina a Venezia by Marika, on Flickr

Quartiere di Dorsoduro by noukorama, on Flickr

Venice colours by paddy_c., on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Taufik Akbar Sitompul, on Flickr

Rio dei Mendicanti by Tiigra, on Flickr

St Mark&#x27;s Square by Mark A Paulda, on Flickr

2019 Venezia by angelo aldo filippin, on Flickr

Venice Rain by Mark A Paulda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venecia by Nico Morato, on Flickr

Venecia_4 by Damián Figuerón, on Flickr

Abiertas y cerradas by Adrit fotografías, on Flickr

Venecia y su encanto by Jorge Trujillo, on Flickr

Italia by Carmen Martin, on Flickr

RD Venecia Gran Canal 03 by Ramon Casas, on Flickr

Jordi S. Benet by Jordi S. Benet, on Flickr

Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2019 by Gordon A, on Flickr

Venecia by Camino Vazquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice colours by paddy_c., on Flickr

VENEZIA. CAMPO SAN PANTALON by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

San Giorgio Venice by Massimo Nicoli, on Flickr

Night Venice by Mark A Paulda, on Flickr

backstreets by Jakob Hjalmar Hólm, on Flickr

St Mark&#x27;s Colonnade Reflection by Mark A Paulda, on Flickr

Venice by mark greenfield, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco / Venice by Guenter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - San Lorenzo by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Mary Catherine Messner, on Flickr

Venice by Mary Catherine Messner, on Flickr

Venice by Mary Catherine Messner, on Flickr

Chioggia by Mary Catherine Messner, on Flickr

Venice by Mary Catherine Messner, on Flickr

Masks Venice black and white by David Mayr, on Flickr

Friends by UrbanphotoZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

view from Cà Grande by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Early morning... by Giuseppe, on Flickr

venezia by Sergio Mannelli, on Flickr

Venice by Nasos Sosan, on Flickr

Venezia by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr

Venice by Simone, on Flickr

Venice by Filippo Venturi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2020 by Gordon A, on Flickr

italy-venice-rialto-bridge-ponte-di-rialto-ponte-de-rialto-1-HDR-Edit by Ira Serkes, on Flickr

Venezia 1981 (19) by Paolo Bonassin, on Flickr

Venice colours by paddy_c., on Flickr

VENEZIA. CAMPO SAN PANTALON by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

Venice by Massimiliano Jok, on Flickr

Venise / Venezia / Venexia by cercamon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

TouristsGalore by M. Ghirardelli, on Flickr

THE BIG VENICE by Gianmaria Colognese, on Flickr

Grand Canal Ride by Mark A Paulda, on Flickr

Venice Waking Up by Mark A Paulda, on Flickr

Venezia by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr

Rio dei Miracoli, Cannaregio by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

on either side by Linh Hoang, on Flickr

Campo Santo Stefano by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Life is just a variety of death by Hervé Simon, on Flickr

Campo San Barbara - Dorsoduro, Venice - Italy 2017 by Erik Törner, on Flickr

Morning on Campo San Gallo, San Marco, Venice - Italy 2017 by Erik Törner, on Flickr

Basilica by M. Ghirardelli, on Flickr

Palazzo Tiepolo (XVI secolo), Venezia by Hervé Simon, on Flickr

Down Low Grand Canal by Mark A Paulda, on Flickr

3665 by Elke Kulhawy, on Flickr

a conversation by Roberto De Simoi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Solleone nella città del leone by Marika, on Flickr

Cannaregio, Venezia by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

Basilica by M. Ghirardelli, on Flickr

QUINTESSENZA VENEZIANA 2020 723 by ALAIN PÈRE FOURAS, on Flickr

Venice by Massimiliano Jok, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day6 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

img17 by Francesco Maffucci, on Flickr

Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2020 by Gordon A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day7 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day7 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day7 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day7 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day7 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day7 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Canal in San Marco, Venice by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

Venezia by albasana, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - San Lorenzo by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cannaregio, Venezia by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day7 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Cannaregio, Venezia by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

Basilica by M. Ghirardelli, on Flickr

Venice colours by paddy_c., on Flickr

Venezia coronavirus by davide graceffa, on Flickr

Tra Bologna, Venezia e Udine by Davide Premoselli, on Flickr

taxi by Jakob Hjalmar Hólm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rainy day in Venice, Italy by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day8 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day8 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day8 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Bella Venezia 2 by Holm Jellinek, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day7 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day7 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

img17 by Francesco Maffucci, on Flickr

Venezia. L&#x27;ombra scolora lo sguardo. Che intatto resti il mistero della bellezza. by Marika, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chiesa di San Giacomo di Rialto by Matteo Bimonte, on Flickr

Venetian paths 189(Fondamenta de Cà Vendramin) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Nighttime Calm by Brenda Tharp, on Flickr

Poetry - Ca' Sagredo / L'Alcova Restaurant by UrbanphotoZ, on Flickr

Postcard from Venice by Fabri.Cecca, on Flickr

Untitled by heinrichj, on Flickr

Giovane turista - Venezia Italy by Monica Dolci, on Flickr

On the bridges of Venice by Monica Dolci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Courtyard of the Doge&#x27;s Palace, facing the San Marco basilica. by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Untitled by Nadia Orioli, on Flickr

Venice - Santa Maria della Salute (night view from Castello) by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Venezia CityTrip by Raphael Dropsy, on Flickr

Venezia by Agiv Ofer, on Flickr

Insieme by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr

International Welcome Days by Università Ca&#x27; Foscari Venezia, on Flickr

Venise#2 by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2020 by Gordon A, on Flickr

Tra Bologna, Venezia e Udine by Davide Premoselli, on Flickr

Grand Canal Glow by Mark A Paulda, on Flickr

Campo Santo Stefano by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

Venice by Mary Catherine Messner, on Flickr

Untitled by Brian Duckett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

-20161004_141944---Venetië by Tripping Around the World, on Flickr

Il est midi: à la soupe ! by caramoul25, on Flickr

Grand Canal, Venice by Maddy Niles, on Flickr

Venezia 10 by João Branco, on Flickr

Venezia_0955 by Ivan Sgualdini, on Flickr

Venice Blue Canal by Trevor Green, on Flickr

Moored Up in Venice by G-Slev, on Flickr

Venice Carnival 2019 by Samuel Chinellato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day8 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day8 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day8 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day8 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day8 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice, City Of Canals &amp; Bridges #italy #italia #italianstyle #venezia #venice #travel #timeless #globaltravelgram #europe #photography #religiousarchitecture #churches #travel_awesome #city_captures #travelbug #travelthroughthelenses #visititaly #trave by Chris Lord, on Flickr

San Giorgio from Riva degli Schiavoni by Roberto De Simoi, on Flickr

VOS 2020 - Stage Assembly by Nick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rainy morning in Venice by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

193D0624 by Konrad Vetter, on Flickr

DSC01629 by racerkimo, on Flickr

Grand by Scott Betz, on Flickr

A Return Visit to Venice by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Venezia_5350_1_2_tonemapped by Roberto, on Flickr

Taking Photos On The Rialto Bridge by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Burano by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VENEZIA. RIO TERA&#x27; DE LA MADDALENA by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

SantaMariaDelRosario by M. Ghirardelli, on Flickr

Sunrise by Kirill K., on Flickr

Venezia by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Venezia, Canal Grande. by Paola Gospodnetich, on Flickr

Venezia. Inizio luglio 2020. by Paola Gospodnetich, on Flickr

Rialto Bridge at Night by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Venezia coronavirus by davide graceffa, on Flickr

Tra Bologna, Venezia e Udine by Davide Premoselli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sea gull on the island of Murano, Venice, Italy by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Family moment by Gabi Breitenbach, on Flickr

Venezia by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Burano by Melle Dulak, on Flickr

Grand Canal by Mandy Colwell, on Flickr

Canal Grande by Lorenzo Bosisio, on Flickr

Re-opening of the Accademia Bridge, Venice 2018 by champnet, on Flickr

Venezia in maschera - smile 160209 001 by Giu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venedig, Italen by Michael Pabst, on Flickr

Venedig, Italen by Michael Pabst, on Flickr

Venezia, la Giudecca. by Paola Gospodnetich, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day7 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Cannaregio, Venezia by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

Basilica by M. Ghirardelli, on Flickr

THE BIG VENICE by Gianmaria Colognese, on Flickr

002294 by Dietmar, on Flickr

Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2020 by Gordon A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

QUINTESSENZA VENEZIANA 2020 812 by ALAIN PÈRE FOURAS, on Flickr

Venedig, Italen by Michael Pabst, on Flickr

Rialto, Palazzo Bembo by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

QUINTESSENZA VENEZIANA 2020 804 by ALAIN PÈRE FOURAS, on Flickr

The Lights of Grand Canal by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Rialto Bridge at Night by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Venedig schwarz-weiß / Venezia bianca-nero / Venice black-white by Ilona, on Flickr

IMGP5469 by Peter Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20170822_153739 by sara maddalena, on Flickr

Bathtime by Bangkok Bloke, on Flickr

Alba Venezia by Cristiano Papa, on Flickr

A cruise ship in Venice by Lasse Christensen, on Flickr

Venice by Anna Talley, on Flickr

Venice Venezia by Margarita Eirien, on Flickr

Campo Santa Maria Nova by Pierrot le chat, on Flickr

To All Lovers by Hervé Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Canal, Venice by champnet, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day7 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Cannaregio, Venezia by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

Bella Venezia by Holm Jellinek, on Flickr

TouristsGalore by M. Ghirardelli, on Flickr

Exploring In Venice #italy #italia #italianstyle #venezia #venice #travel #timeless #globaltravelgram #europe #photography #religiousarchitecture #churches #travel_awesome #city_captures #travelbug #travelthroughthelenses #visititaly #travelphotography by Chris Lord, on Flickr

Venezia by stefano boscaro, on Flickr

SAM_0550 by Алексей Белоусов, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Doge&#x27;s Palace Reflection by Mark A Paulda, on Flickr

St Mark&#x27;s Reflection by Mark A Paulda, on Flickr

St Mark&#x27;s Square by Mark A Paulda, on Flickr

Venice Italy at Night by Mark A Paulda, on Flickr

Venice Reflection Beauty by Mark A Paulda, on Flickr

on the way to burano by Linh Hoang, on Flickr

Evagelia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

waterways of Venice by KenJet, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by KenJet, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by KenJet, on Flickr

Venetian Water Taxi by KenJet, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by KenJet, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by KenJet, on Flickr

Bridge by Pier Luigi Ricci, on Flickr

Girls&#x27; evening in Venice by Marek G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gondola &amp; St. Marks Lion by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

IMG_8689 by Philby, on Flickr

IMG_8696 by Philby, on Flickr

IMG_8750 by Philby, on Flickr

IMG_8750 by Philby, on Flickr

IMG_8800 by Philby, on Flickr

IMG_8813 by Philby, on Flickr

The Water Shall Rise Again, Venice, Italy, 2017 by Ira Serkes, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - San Lorenzo by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Venice by Nigel Nudds Photography, on Flickr

Venice by Nigel Nudds Photography, on Flickr

Venice by Nigel Nudds Photography, on Flickr

Venice by Nigel Nudds Photography, on Flickr

002230 by Dietmar, on Flickr

Venetian Gold by Hughie O&#x27;Connor, on Flickr

Venice by Yuanxi Zhou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The View from Bridges by cokbilmis-foto, on Flickr

Beauty of Venice by Cho Shane, on Flickr

Acqua Alta - the photographer by Robert Schöller, on Flickr

Gondola &amp; St. Marks Lion by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

IMG_8793 by Philby, on Flickr

Santa Maria della Salute and Canal Grande by Nico Kaiser, on Flickr

Dog on Piazza San Marco by Margy Crane, on Flickr

Tourists passing in front of a church, Veneto Region, Venice, Italy by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

happy birthday from Venice. by Luca Bertolotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice - dusk by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Venice trip - Sept 2019- Day2 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

20191229_0071 Venezia, Rialto by Marcello Colajanni, on Flickr

San Giorgio Maggiore at sunset by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

San Marco (VE) by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr

2019 San Marco Blue Hour by J H, on Flickr

Burano - Venezia - woman 003 by Giu, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco, Venice Italy by MikeD750, on Flickr

Untitled by Sarah Padoan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia-6 by Antonio Chiurato, on Flickr

VENEZIA. KAYAK NEL RIO. by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by KenJet, on Flickr

Venezia by Pier Luigi Ricci, on Flickr

Venezia by Lukáš Indra, on Flickr

Venezia by BabaJauss, on Flickr

Venice by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr

Venezia-30 by Antonio Chiurato, on Flickr

Via da Venezia by Paolo Prestini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Standard by M. Ghirardelli, on Flickr

VenetianWindows by M. Ghirardelli, on Flickr

Rialto by M. Ghirardelli, on Flickr

OldColumnsStandGuard by M. Ghirardelli, on Flickr

SanMarcoShops by M. Ghirardelli, on Flickr

Gondole e Gondoliere #gondola #gondoliers #venicecanals #canal #italy #italia #venezia #venice #travel #timeless #globaltravelgram #europe #photography #photooftheday #picoftheday #travel_awesome #travelgram #travelbug #visititaly #travelphotography #ev by Chris Lord, on Flickr

Good Morning Venice by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Festa delle Marie by Claude Schildknecht, on Flickr

Waiting for the Vaporetto by UrbanphotoZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sotto i portici delle Procuratie Nuove in Piazza San Marco a Venezia by Marika, on Flickr

Gondola &amp; St. Marks Lion by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

St Mark&#x27;s Square by Mark A Paulda, on Flickr

Family moment by Gabi Breitenbach, on Flickr

Chioggia by Mary Catherine Messner, on Flickr

Venice by Mary Catherine Messner, on Flickr

Vigili del Fuoco Venezia by Boss-19, on Flickr

Friends by UrbanphotoZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Amerigo Vespucci by Christian Hellmich, on Flickr

IMG_8696 by Philby, on Flickr

Venedig, Italen by Michael Pabst, on Flickr

QUINTESSENZA VENEZIANA 2020 723 by ALAIN PÈRE FOURAS, on Flickr

Venice colours by paddy_c., on Flickr

Canal in San Marco, Venice by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

Grand Canal, Venice by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco / Venice by Guenter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

Canal by Nemanja Zutic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DRJ_2298 by Levy Davish, on Flickr

Venice by mark greenfield, on Flickr

Venetian paths 204(Bacino San Marco) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by David Mapletoft, on Flickr

Typical Venice street scene by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Grand Canal and Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

Empty San Marco square by GiamBoscaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

gondolier by Margy Crane, on Flickr

Sailing ship moored on the Grand Canal by Terry Pridemore, on Flickr

Campanile di San Marco by KenJet, on Flickr

Venice Carnival by Guy Huntley, on Flickr

TouristsGalore by M. Ghirardelli, on Flickr

IMG_8813 by Philby, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by KenJet, on Flickr

incomplet by Fab. A, on Flickr

Snap #003 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice 2010 by Alexey Golubchik, on Flickr

Venice 2010 by Alexey Golubchik, on Flickr

Venice 2010 by Alexey Golubchik, on Flickr

Venice 2010 by Alexey Golubchik, on Flickr

Venice 2010 by Alexey Golubchik, on Flickr

Venice 2010 by Alexey Golubchik, on Flickr

Ponte di Rialto by Salvatore Cornacchia, on Flickr

Venecia en blanco y negro XXI by Toni de Ros, on Flickr

IMGP5469 by Peter Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venetian paths 208 Ponte del forno( fond. della Sensa) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Il custode del tempo by Marika, on Flickr

Venetian paths 190(Rio di San Trovaso) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

venezia by Сonstantine Lagodenko, on Flickr

Late night traffic in Venice by Jacob Surland Fine Art Photographer, on Flickr

Ponte dei Penini by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

People in Venice by Franco Santangelo, on Flickr

Apéro, Fondamenta de Fronte l&#x27;Arsenale by Annette Dubois, on Flickr

Three women, Zattere by Annette Dubois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

gondolier by Margy Crane, on Flickr

Rio by Marika, on Flickr

Venise, Italie - Août 2020 by Valerie Hukalo, on Flickr

Venise, Italie - Août 2020 by Valerie Hukalo, on Flickr

Venise, Italie - Août 2020 by Valerie Hukalo, on Flickr

Venise, Italie - Août 2020 by Valerie Hukalo, on Flickr

Venise, Italie - Août 2020 by Valerie Hukalo, on Flickr

Sotoportego del Magazen by MorBCN, on Flickr

resting time by Margy Crane, on Flickr

Evagelia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20060314-012F by Marco Klüber, on Flickr

Buildings along Fondamenta Salute, Venezia by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

Venise, Italie - Août 2020 by Valerie Hukalo, on Flickr

Venezia by Scott Betz, on Flickr

Roofs of Venice by Margy Crane, on Flickr

Venezia / Wenecja by M U, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by Margy Crane, on Flickr

Standard by M. Ghirardelli, on Flickr

Venedig, Italen by Michael Pabst, on Flickr

Venezia, Canal Grande. by Paola Gospodnetich, on Flickr

Venedig schwarz-weiß / Venezia bianca-nero / Venice black-white by Ilona, on Flickr

Venice trip -Sept 2019-Day7 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Piazza San Marco by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Rainy morning in Venice by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

Untitled by Richard Pockat, on Flickr

The Grandest of all Canals. by Flyingpast, on Flickr

Venezia (Italy) by Mia Battaglia, on Flickr

Venissa by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr

Venice with cruise ship - Italy by asha, on Flickr

Burano life - Venezia 016 by Giu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia - The Sinking City by Paolo Del Rocino, on Flickr

Venezia - The Sinking City by Paolo Del Rocino, on Flickr

Venezia - The Sinking City by Paolo Del Rocino, on Flickr

Venezia - The Sinking City by Paolo Del Rocino, on Flickr

Venezia - The Sinking City by Paolo Del Rocino, on Flickr

Venezia - The Sinking City by Paolo Del Rocino, on Flickr

Venezia - The Sinking City by Paolo Del Rocino, on Flickr

Venezia 2020 by elda papa, on Flickr

Fashion Street by Davide Naccari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice 2010 by Alexey Golubchik, on Flickr

A Spasso... by Davide Naccari, on Flickr

Untitled by Simona Manzella, on Flickr

PICT2753 by Alexey Golubchik, on Flickr

Down Low at Giudecca by Mark A Paulda, on Flickr

Untitled by Brian Duckett, on Flickr

Venetian paths 202(Rio de Malcanton) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Venezia by Antonio Pellegrini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice. Venezia. by Els, on Flickr

Venecia con Amor - Mayo 2018 by Osvaldo Madariaga, on Flickr

DSC01629 by racerkimo, on Flickr

Palazzo Salviati by Peter Owen, on Flickr

Venice by Jeremy SU, on Flickr

Venice-1040222 by Night-Sky, on Flickr

Morning, Venice! by Raúl AB, on Flickr

_DSC2616 by Wandering Cloud, on Flickr

... Un pájaro que murió me dio un consejo: ten siempre en la mente el vuelo... Forugh Farrojzad ... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr

Op de trap van Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by JvG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pleased to see you by Caltech Scooby, on Flickr

on either side by Linh Hoang, on Flickr

Gondola &amp; St. Marks Lion by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Venice 2010 by Alexey Golubchik, on Flickr

Venice 2010 by Alexey Golubchik, on Flickr

Venice 2010 by Alexey Golubchik, on Flickr

Venice 2010 by Alexey Golubchik, on Flickr

PICT2751 by Alexey Golubchik, on Flickr

Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2020 by Gordon A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Marco Cassé, on Flickr

Romantic Venice Italy by Richard Daoust, on Flickr

14 by Alessandro Gaziano, on Flickr

20060315-016F by Marco Klüber, on Flickr

Canal scene by Terry Pridemore, on Flickr

Venetian gondola by KenJet, on Flickr

Sunset in Venice by stefano carli, on Flickr

Venice - Gondelier by Maurice Weststrate, on Flickr

Italy - Venice by Maurice Weststrate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Everything will be alright at the end of the day by HS Nanuru, on Flickr

20060314-068F by Marco Klüber, on Flickr

20060314-053F by Marco Klüber, on Flickr

20060315-016F by Marco Klüber, on Flickr

20060314-045F by Marco Klüber, on Flickr

20060315-099F by Marco Klüber, on Flickr

20060315-050F by Marco Klüber, on Flickr

Venice - Gondelier by Maurice Weststrate, on Flickr

morsa, rossa by Davide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venetian paths 209(La Salute) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

20060314-078F by Marco Klüber, on Flickr

20060314-090F by Marco Klüber, on Flickr

20060315-070F by Marco Klüber, on Flickr

20060314-057F by Marco Klüber, on Flickr

20060315-018F by Marco Klüber, on Flickr

20060315-165F by Marco Klüber, on Flickr

P1000633 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

Venezia by Tomas_K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Caltech Scooby, on Flickr

Venezia #5 by Anna M. Sky, on Flickr

Venetian paths 209(La Salute) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Venezia by Tomas_K, on Flickr

IMG_9327 by Andy Albonetti, on Flickr

Venezia, inverno by alessandro orlandi, on Flickr

20060314-078F by Marco Klüber, on Flickr

P1000641 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

AGAIN VENEZIA by Gianmaria Colognese, on Flickr

Ponte dell&#x27;Accademia, Venezia by Stefan Wegner, on Flickr

Tra Bologna, Venezia e Udine by Davide Premoselli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Classic beauty by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Burano - Venezia - woman 006 by Giu, on Flickr

venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr

Alexis Toledo by Alexis Toledo, on Flickr

Gondolas On The Grand Canal by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr

Venice - dusk by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Venice canals by marin tomic, on Flickr

Lockdown in Venice by Ada Romare, on Flickr

Venice trip - Sept 2019- Day2 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Venice trip - Sept 2019- Day2 by KotomiCreations, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice 2010 by Alexey Golubchik, on Flickr

P1000632 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

Lighthouse on a Venetian Canal by basianov, on Flickr

Venezia by Tomas_K, on Flickr

Venezia by Tomas_K, on Flickr

Venezia by Tomas_K, on Flickr

Venezia by Tomas_K, on Flickr

Venezia by Tomas_K, on Flickr

Venezia by Tomas_K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2020 by Gordon A, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - San Lorenzo by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Venice by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr

Venice by Caltech Scooby, on Flickr

Venice - dusk by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

20060315-070F by Marco Klüber, on Flickr

20060314-078F by Marco Klüber, on Flickr

DSC_8179-Edit by Marco Danieli, on Flickr

QUINTESSENZA VENEZIANA 2020 814 by ALAIN PÈRE FOURAS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia, Hotel Tre Archi by Tony, on Flickr

Calm by Alexia Trensch, on Flickr

Amsterdam Comes to Venice by Robert Cross, on Flickr

Deserted courtyard by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Ponte dell&#x27;Accademia view by night by Aljaž Vidmar, on Flickr

Santa Maria della Salute by Michael Abid, on Flickr

Venetian paths 186(San-Giorgio Maggiore) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Cannaregio, Venezia, Italia by Michael Khan, on Flickr

DRJ_2298 by Levy Davish, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - San Lorenzo by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice with cruise ship - Italy by asha, on Flickr

Venezia by Philip Heuston, on Flickr

Venezia by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Venetian paths 204(Bacino San Marco) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Empty San Marco square by GiamBoscaro, on Flickr

637A0312-Edit-2-Edit by Filly Bonito-Brook, on Flickr

Santa Maria della Salute by Michael Abid, on Flickr

Venezia &quot;VENICE&quot; by Claudio Barbafiera, on Flickr

Venice by Yuanxi Zhou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by paola, on Flickr

VENEZIA - Italy by Alviero 41, on Flickr

Italy - Venezia by Pierre JACQUES, on Flickr

Italy - Venezia by Dario Lorenzetti, on Flickr

italy_venezia by Ryan Ke, on Flickr

italy_venezia by Ryan Ke, on Flickr

Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Venedig by Roman Resek, on Flickr

BalloPiazzaVitt_ (6) by Flavio Chianese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Burano life - Venezia 016 by Giu, on Flickr

Venezia &quot;VENICE&quot; by claudio barbafiera, on Flickr

Votive Portrait of Doge Sebastiano Venier by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Palazzo Salviati by Peter Owen, on Flickr

Venezia 2020 by liliana caiani, on Flickr

View of Piazzetta San Marco. Colonne di San Marco e San Todaro. by Irina Vasileva, on Flickr

I Giorni Del CoronaVirus - Piazzetta San Marco 2020 03 12 h15 by Compagnia de Calza «I Antichi», on Flickr

Venetian paths195(Fondamenta Minotto) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

&quot;Is that Burano lace, perchance ? &quot; by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sfida Remiera delle Università by Università Ca&#x27; Foscari Venezia, on Flickr

Venezia by Tomas_K, on Flickr

Secondary road in Venice by Holger Wirth, on Flickr

Venezia by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

Venezia by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

Venezia by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

Venezia by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

Venezia by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr

Venezia by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

venezia travel XLVII by Lukas R., on Flickr

Nuovi modelli by lorenzo buggio, on Flickr

19 by Alessandro Gaziano, on Flickr

Untitled by Simona Manzella, on Flickr

Tra Bologna, Venezia e Udine by Davide Premoselli, on Flickr

Red and Green by Lisa Simpson Photography, on Flickr

Family moment by Gabi Breitenbach, on Flickr

#venezia #italy #street by Roberto Riminucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Venezia by Pier Luigi Ricci, on Flickr

Girls&#x27; evening in Venice by Marek G., on Flickr

Snap #003 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Pepchen, on Flickr

Early morning... by Giuseppe, on Flickr

venezia by Sergio Mannelli, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Patrik Andersson, on Flickr

Venice by beppe_969, on Flickr

Venedig - Venice - Venezia by Tommy WHV, on Flickr

Venice by Pedro, on Flickr

Venezia - Venice by SloTraveller, on Flickr

Le Lido au soleil couchant. by caramoul25, on Flickr

On the St. Mark&#x27;s Square (piazza San Marco) in Venice by Michal Nazimek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rainy morning in Venice by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

193D0624 by Konrad Vetter, on Flickr

DSC01629 by racerkimo, on Flickr

Grand by Scott Betz, on Flickr

A Return Visit to Venice by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Venezia_5350_1_2_tonemapped by Roberto, on Flickr

Taking Photos On The Rialto Bridge by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Burano by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

md4_2020_ven02 by marco_diquattro, on Flickr

Venice by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr

Cannaregio, Venezia by ::ErWin, on Flickr

corner lamp / Venice, Italy by KenJet, on Flickr

L&#x27;attesa del Gondoliere by Gianluca, on Flickr

Venice by Caltech Scooby, on Flickr

venezia travel XXXII by Lukas R., on Flickr

venezia travel XLVII by Lukas R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rialto Bridge at Night by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Sea gull on the island of Murano, Venice, Italy by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Family moment by Gabi Breitenbach, on Flickr

Venezia by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Burano by Melle Dulak, on Flickr

Grand Canal by Mandy Colwell, on Flickr

Canal Grande by Lorenzo Bosisio, on Flickr

Re-opening of the Accademia Bridge, Venice 2018 by champnet, on Flickr

IMGP5469 by Peter Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venetian paths 212(Rio de San Luca) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Down Low at Giudecca by Mark A Paulda, on Flickr

Venetian paths 211(Campo San Vidal) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Gondola &amp; St. Marks Lion by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Pride in the flag by bpaties, on Flickr

San Marco, Venezia by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Santa Croce, Venice by ::ErWin, on Flickr

.... cheese! by Jake &quot;Joliet&quot; Blues, on Flickr

&quot;Insieme per Alessandro&quot; - beneficienza by Flavio Chianese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

19 by Alessandro Gaziano, on Flickr

VENEZIA - Il gondoliere - by Nicola, on Flickr

st by Federico, on Flickr

Venezia77 by Giovanni Lucente, on Flickr

Venice street by Thomas Vanhove, on Flickr

17 by Alessandro Gaziano, on Flickr

venezia... by andrea linss, on Flickr

Tra Bologna, Venezia e Udine by Davide Premoselli, on Flickr

md4_st_venezia_arsenale by marco_diquattro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Italy by bjm_photos, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by bjm_photos, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by bjm_photos, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by bjm_photos, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by bjm_photos, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by bjm_photos, on Flickr

Venezia by ::ErWin, on Flickr

venezia travel XLVII by Lukas R., on Flickr

Untitled by Marco Cassé, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - San Lorenzo by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice Evening by Guenter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

Tramonto sulla laguna by Clara Bondi, on Flickr

VEN2 (7) by Sara Martins, on Flickr

Venice by Anna Grimsey, on Flickr

Empty San Marco square by GiamBoscaro, on Flickr

Sunset in Accademia by GiamBoscaro, on Flickr

P1187007_DxO-LR by Carlo Ghio, on Flickr

Outbreak by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Model(s) a the 2020 Carnevale di Venezia by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Florians by John Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Postcard from Venice by Fabri.Cecca, on Flickr

Untitled by Francesca Cervellati, on Flickr

Burano. Last sunset of 2019 by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

Exploring Venice Canal via Gondola Ride by MGFX Design Studio, on Flickr

Streets of Venice by Stefan B, on Flickr

A Venice Backstreet by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Arsenale by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

venezia ... by andrea linss, on Flickr

Italy, Venice (Venezia) by Nikita Voinoff, on Flickr

Giovane turista - Venezia Italy by Monica Dolci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

venice reflection by luca fabbri, on Flickr

Burano, Venezia by ::ErWin, on Flickr

Down the Graffiti Canal II by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by bjm_photos, on Flickr

Rialto Bridge / Venice, Italy by KenJet, on Flickr

Pride in the flag by bpaties, on Flickr

Santa Croce, Venezia by ::ErWin, on Flickr

Murano Island, Venice, Italy by Michael Khan, on Flickr

San Polo, Venezia by Anita Pravits, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice. Venezia. by Els, on Flickr

DSC01629 by racerkimo, on Flickr

_P1M3180-f by Christoph Schaupper, on Flickr

Venetian paths 163(Lights in San Marco) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

San Marco From Above by Luca Bobbiesi, on Flickr

Scorci veneziani by angelo greco, on Flickr

Edge of the Crowd by sarenaseeger, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Carolina Goetz, on Flickr

DRJ_2304 by Levy Davish, on Flickr

Venise by hervé castaing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20170822_153739 by sara maddalena, on Flickr

Rainy morning in Venice by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

Venecia by sergio andres montalvan daly, on Flickr

Untitled by Richard Pockat, on Flickr

Venice Venezia by Margarita Eirien, on Flickr

Venice Canals by Samuel S, on Flickr

Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr

Venice with cruise ship - Italy by asha, on Flickr

To All Lovers by Hervé Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Postcard from Venice by Fabri.Cecca, on Flickr

Untitled by Francesca Cervellati, on Flickr

Burano. Last sunset of 2019 by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

Exploring Venice Canal via Gondola Ride by MGFX Design Studio, on Flickr

cartolina by Davide, on Flickr

Boats in the night by Naval S, on Flickr

A Bird Swims through It by Brenda Tharp, on Flickr

Rushhour on Canal Grande by Robert Schöller, on Flickr

photographer by Сonstantine Lagodenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rainy morning in Venice by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

193D0624 by Konrad Vetter, on Flickr

DSC01629 by racerkimo, on Flickr

Grand by Scott Betz, on Flickr

A Return Visit to Venice by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Venezia_5350_1_2_tonemapped by Roberto, on Flickr

Taking Photos On The Rialto Bridge by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Burano by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Votive Portrait of Doge Sebastiano Venier by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Venezia 2020 by liliana caiani, on Flickr

I Giorni Del CoronaVirus - Piazzetta San Marco 2020 03 12 h15 by Compagnia de Calza «I Antichi», on Flickr

Venetian paths195(Fondamenta Minotto) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

il turista (the tourist) by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr

_DSC3354 by Matteo Cafferecci, on Flickr

Venezia &quot;VENICE&quot; by claudio barbafiera, on Flickr

&quot;Is that Burano lace, perchance ? &quot; by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - Salute Thursday by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Giudecca, Venezia by ::ErWin, on Flickr

DSCN0037 by Gianluigi Roda, on Flickr

DSCN0036 by Gianluigi Roda, on Flickr

DSCN0035 by Gianluigi Roda, on Flickr

DSCN0034 by Gianluigi Roda, on Flickr

DSCN0033 by Gianluigi Roda, on Flickr

Pescheria, Venezia by Fabrizio D., on Flickr

Gondolier and Rialto Bridge, Venice by Arthur T. LaBar, on Flickr

The kiosks by bpaties, on Flickr

Tra Bologna, Venezia e Udine by Davide Premoselli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Alessandro Marin, on Flickr

Residential area on the island of Giudecca, Venice, Italy by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Campo San Silvestro by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

DSCN0149 by Gianluigi Roda, on Flickr

&quot;The Italian Job&quot; Hotel Palazzo Stern by KenJet, on Flickr

DSCN0109 by Gianluigi Roda, on Flickr

Horses of Saint Mark by KenJet, on Flickr

yacht in Venice, Italy by KenJet, on Flickr

The Girl in the Rainbow Socks by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

Venice, water taxi and vaporetto by RokesEnduro, on Flickr

waiting in line 2020 by Thomas Halfmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Francesca Cervellati, on Flickr

Burano. Last sunset of 2019 by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

Exploring Venice Canal via Gondola Ride by MGFX Design Studio, on Flickr

Venezia - Rio del Palazzo by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Boats in the night by Naval S, on Flickr

Venezia - gondola ride by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Rushhour on Canal Grande by Robert Schöller, on Flickr

photographer by Сonstantine Lagodenko, on Flickr

Friends by UrbanphotoZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

venice reflection by luca fabbri, on Flickr

Venetian paths 217(San Barnaba) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Hotel Violino D&#x27;Oro by KenJet, on Flickr

Venezia, Italia by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by bjm_photos, on Flickr

Venetian paths 212(Rio de San Luca) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by bjm_photos, on Flickr

Nuovi modelli by lorenzo buggio, on Flickr

Amore a Venezia by Mauro Ramazzotti, on Flickr

Tra Bologna, Venezia e Udine by Davide Premoselli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Snap #003 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr

venezia travel XLVII by Lukas R., on Flickr

Nuovi modelli by lorenzo buggio, on Flickr

19 by Alessandro Gaziano, on Flickr

Untitled by Simona Manzella, on Flickr

Tra Bologna, Venezia e Udine by Davide Premoselli, on Flickr

Red and Green by Lisa Simpson Photography, on Flickr

Family moment by Gabi Breitenbach, on Flickr

#venezia #italy #street by Roberto Riminucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bellissima, Place St Marc, Venise, Italie / Bellissima, St Marc Place, Venice, Italia / Bellissima, Piazza San Marco, Venezia, Italia by breiz93, on Flickr

Waiting by Galiano Rossi, on Flickr

Venezia by Vanja_MNE, on Flickr

Andreas Werk _ VenicePhoto.Net-619 by Andreas Werk, on Flickr

Intricate Inlays by bpaties, on Flickr

DSCN0303 by Gianluigi Roda, on Flickr

Aanother Venice by Galiano Rossi, on Flickr

Window shopping by bpaties, on Flickr

Venezia, 31 gennaio 2016 by Adriana Aprati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venecia by Nico Morato, on Flickr

Venecia_4 by Damián Figuerón, on Flickr

Abiertas y cerradas by Adrit fotografías, on Flickr

Venecia y su encanto by Jorge Trujillo, on Flickr

Italia by Carmen Martin, on Flickr

RD Venecia Gran Canal 03 by Ramon Casas, on Flickr

gondola ride by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Jordi S. Benet by Jordi S. Benet, on Flickr

Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2019 by Gordon A, on Flickr

Venecia by Camino Vazquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wet Stones in a Foggy Night by Stefano Zerauschek, on Flickr

Paline per ancorare la gondola by Abariltur, on Flickr

Arsenale di Venezia by noukorama, on Flickr

The city of lovers by Hervé Simon, on Flickr

Santa Maria Formosa by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

Arsenale di Venezia by noukorama, on Flickr

Cupolas of St. Mark&#x27;s basilica, Venice, Italy by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Venezia (Italy) by Paola Munari, on Flickr

In red by Margy Crane, on Flickr

Two thinkers, Udine by Erin Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Venezia by Pier Luigi Ricci, on Flickr

Girls&#x27; evening in Venice by Marek G., on Flickr

Snap #003 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Déjeuner en paix by Robert Saucier, on Flickr

Queue for the Lithuanian Pavilion at the Venice Biennale, Venice by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr

DSCF0636 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0712 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0692 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0686 by Xaf, on Flickr

Tower of Sant&#x27;Antonin by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Eterna Venecia. by C. Reyes., on Flickr

Les Passantes/ Le passanti by Fabio Pratali, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Grand Opening by Leonardo Papèra Photography, on Flickr

Lucid Dream by Leonardo Papèra Photography, on Flickr

Venezia by Vanja_MNE, on Flickr

Windows on Venice by Brian Eden, on Flickr

Arsenale di Venezia by noukorama, on Flickr

Venice-36 by Giuseppe Biondi, on Flickr

Venice-59 by Giuseppe Biondi, on Flickr

Venezia, febbraio 2015 by Adriana Aprati, on Flickr

Venezia, febbraio 2015 by Adriana Aprati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

An afternoon at the Lido by David James, on Flickr

A Venice Highway⎮Venice by Manuel Bischof, on Flickr

Venice - la gondola by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Ghostly gondola by bpaties, on Flickr

Andreas Werk _ VenicePhoto.Net-712 by Andreas Werk, on Flickr

Venice-52 by Giuseppe Biondi, on Flickr

Venice-60 by Giuseppe Biondi, on Flickr

Santa Croce, Venezia by ::ErWin, on Flickr

DSCF5138 by Franco Boetto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Antonio Malara, on Flickr

Lucid Dream by Leonardo Papèra Photography, on Flickr

Paline per ancorare la gondola by Abariltur, on Flickr

Arsenale di Venezia by noukorama, on Flickr

The city of lovers by Hervé Simon, on Flickr

Santa Maria Formosa by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

Pellestrina, the beach ... by Franco Boetto, on Flickr

finchè la barca và.. by Franco Boetto, on Flickr

Distractions by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

view from Cà Grande by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Tourists in Venice by Margy Crane, on Flickr

venezia by Sergio Mannelli, on Flickr

Venezia by alessandro andrioli, on Flickr

Rio S.S Apostoli in Venice by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

Venice by RebeccaDalePhotography, on Flickr

Blue hour in Venice by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

Venice by Filippo Venturi, on Flickr

Venezia by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr

REGATA STORICA - Venezia by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr

Venezia - Venice by SloTraveller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Alessandro Marin, on Flickr

A Venice Highway⎮Venice by Manuel Bischof, on Flickr

Venezia, Italia by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Venezia, Italia by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Venezia, Italia by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Venice by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr

venezia travel XLVII by Lukas R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venetian paths 208 Ponte del forno( fond. della Sensa) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Il custode del tempo by Marika, on Flickr

Venetian paths 190(Rio di San Trovaso) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

venezia by Сonstantine Lagodenko, on Flickr

Late night traffic in Venice by Jacob Surland Fine Art Photographer, on Flickr

Ponte dei Penini by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

People in Venice by Franco Santangelo, on Flickr

Apéro, Fondamenta de Fronte l&#x27;Arsenale by Annette Dubois, on Flickr

Three women, Zattere by Annette Dubois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

gondola ride by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Queue for the Lithuanian Pavilion at the Venice Biennale, Venice by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr

DSCF0636 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0712 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0692 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0686 by Xaf, on Flickr

Wet Venice by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Eterna Venecia. by C. Reyes., on Flickr

Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2019 by Gordon A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hotel Violino D&#x27;Oro by KenJet, on Flickr

Venezia, Italia by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by bjm_photos, on Flickr

17 by Alessandro Gaziano, on Flickr

Venetian paths 210(ponte del megio) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Venezia77 by Giovanni Lucente, on Flickr

Venetian paths 208 Ponte del forno( fond. della Sensa) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Venice by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr

Pleased to see you by Caltech Scooby, on Flickr

Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2020 by Gordon A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Luca Bertelli, on Flickr

&quot;The Italian Job&quot; Hotel Palazzo Stern by KenJet, on Flickr

Tramonto a Venezia by Renato Julien Hasta, on Flickr

Venezia, Italia by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Venetian paths 212(Rio de San Luca) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

17 by Alessandro Gaziano, on Flickr

Romantic Venice Italy by Richard Daoust, on Flickr

Untitled by Francesco Cremonese, on Flickr

Untitled by Francesco Cremonese, on Flickr

Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2020 by Gordon A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rooftop viewpoint by Claudiu Daescu, on Flickr

Morning Light Venice, Italy by moonjazz, on Flickr

Calm sea and windy sky by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

Windows on Venice by Brian Eden, on Flickr

Santa Maria Formosa by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

Venezia 7 marzo 2021 ❤ by Giada Drigo, on Flickr

Venezia 7 marzo 2021 ❤ by Giada Drigo, on Flickr

CB100671 by ROBIN WICKENS, on Flickr

Venezia by Janusz Sitko, on Flickr

Apéro, Fondamenta de Fronte l&#x27;Arsenale by Annette Dubois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20210217_0161 Venezia, La Salute by Marcello Colajanni, on Flickr

Venice ! by Enrico Strocchi, on Flickr

enroute to Piazza San Marco by Norman Z, on Flickr

Morning Light Venice, Italy by moonjazz, on Flickr

Venezia by Vanja_MNE, on Flickr

The Grand Opening by Leonardo Papèra Photography, on Flickr

Fake Venessia by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr

Friends by UrbanphotoZ, on Flickr

.... cheese! by Jake &quot;Joliet&quot; Blues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ghosts in Venice by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

Venezia 7 marzo 2021 ❤ by Giada Drigo, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale by Javi Martín, on Flickr

Arsenale di Venezia by noukorama, on Flickr

Windows on Venice by Brian Eden, on Flickr

Gondolas at Sunrise by Michael Abid, on Flickr

Ponte dell&#x27;Accademia by Paul VanDerWerf, on Flickr

Gran canal by Javi Martín, on Flickr

Venezia - Fish market by Elena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7393 by Valentyna Kuzmyk, on Flickr

Venezia by Valentyna Kuzmyk, on Flickr

IMG_9987 by Valentyna Kuzmyk, on Flickr

Venezia by Valentyna Kuzmyk, on Flickr

_MG_2340 by Valentyna Kuzmyk, on Flickr

_MG_2314 by Valentyna Kuzmyk, on Flickr

Wandering souls by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2019 - 42 by henk.vanrijssen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice canal by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

enroute to Piazza San Marco by Norman Z, on Flickr

Morning Light Venice, Italy by moonjazz, on Flickr

Venezia 7 marzo 2021 ❤ by Giada Drigo, on Flickr

Arsenale di Venezia by noukorama, on Flickr

Venedig by Michael Pabst, on Flickr

Venezia (Italy) by Paola Munari, on Flickr

Women At The Vaporetto Stop by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr

Venezia (5) by Stefano Villanova, on Flickr

In the Giardini at the Biennale by UrbanphotoZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7393 by Valentyna Kuzmyk, on Flickr

39059 by Ben Abel, on Flickr

Venezia by Sebastian Leonhardt, on Flickr

venezia carnevale 160205_333 by beppe casagrande, on Flickr

Venezia by Roberto Ricci, on Flickr

venezia by cri, on Flickr

_best_view by uli b, on Flickr

_canale_grande by uli b, on Flickr

Panorama view Venezia by cinzia.garbini, on Flickr

Venetian gossip by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr

Snap 040 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr

unknown asian beauty.... by Jake &quot;Joliet&quot; Blues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canal on the island of Murano, Venice, Italy by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Sea gull on the island of Murano, Venice, Italy by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Family moment by Gabi Breitenbach, on Flickr

Venezia by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Burano by Melle Dulak, on Flickr

Grand Canal by Mandy Colwell, on Flickr

Canal Grande by Lorenzo Bosisio, on Flickr

Re-opening of the Accademia Bridge, Venice 2018 by champnet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Burano by Daniel Kelly, on Flickr

DSCF0712 by Xaf, on Flickr

Venecia_4 by Damián Figuerón, on Flickr

Wet Venice by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Standard by M. Ghirardelli, on Flickr

Ca&#x27; d&#x27;Oro, 1421–1440 by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Early morning... by Giuseppe, on Flickr

IMG_7445 by N i c o l a, on Flickr

&quot;Insieme per Alessandro&quot; - beneficienza by Flavio Chianese, on Flickr

venezia... by andrea linss, on Flickr

questa ha passato i varchi....bisogna intensificare i controlli! by Davide, on Flickr

50IW - 05 by Hans Wendland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20170822_153739 by sara maddalena, on Flickr

Rainy morning in Venice by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

Venecia by sergio andres montalvan daly, on Flickr

Untitled by Richard Pockat, on Flickr

Venice Venezia by Margarita Eirien, on Flickr

Venice Canals by Samuel S, on Flickr

Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr

Venice with cruise ship - Italy by asha, on Flickr

To All Lovers by Hervé Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Sebastian Leonhardt, on Flickr

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Venezia by Silvio Maggioni, on Flickr

Venezia by Julia Vaganova, on Flickr

Venezia by Francesco Tupputi, on Flickr

Venezia by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr

Venezia by Yuri Victor, on Flickr

Venezia by Photographe Explorateur, on Flickr

venezia by Sergio Mannelli, on Flickr

Shopping in Venice by UrbanphotoZ, on Flickr

.... cheese! by Jake &quot;Joliet&quot; Blues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Getting directions by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Venezia 1600 Anni by MAURIZIO PRETTO, on Flickr

1600 by Leonardo Papèra Photography, on Flickr

Venice, Santa Lucia Station by Pietro Nastasi, on Flickr

Venice, Piazza San Marco by Pietro Nastasi, on Flickr

enroute to Piazza San Marco by Norman Z, on Flickr

2+1 by Hervé Simon, on Flickr

Venice, Merceria dell&#x27; Orologio by HEN-Magonza, on Flickr

Waiting by Galiano Rossi, on Flickr

Walking into the fog by Monica, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

&quot;The Italian Job&quot; Hotel Palazzo Stern by KenJet, on Flickr

DSCF0712 by Xaf, on Flickr

Venecia_4 by Damián Figuerón, on Flickr

Wet Venice by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Standard by M. Ghirardelli, on Flickr

Ca&#x27; d&#x27;Oro, 1421–1440 by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Early morning... by Giuseppe, on Flickr

IMG_7445 by N i c o l a, on Flickr

&quot;Insieme per Alessandro&quot; - beneficienza by Flavio Chianese, on Flickr

venezia... by andrea linss, on Flickr

questa ha passato i varchi....bisogna intensificare i controlli! by Davide, on Flickr

50IW - 06 by Hans Wendland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chioma anni 80 sul Canal Grande - 80&#x27;s hair on the Grand Canal by stella.iloveyou, on Flickr

gondola ride by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Queue for the Lithuanian Pavilion at the Venice Biennale, Venice by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr

DSCF0636 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0712 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0692 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0686 by Xaf, on Flickr

Eterna Venecia. by C. Reyes., on Flickr

DSCF0712 by Xaf, on Flickr

Wet Venice by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - San Lorenzo by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Amsterdam Comes to Venice by Robert Cross, on Flickr

Ponte dell&#x27;Accademia view by night by Aljaž Vidmar, on Flickr

San Giorgio Venice by Massimo Nicoli, on Flickr

Les Pigeons de Venise by Hervé Simon, on Flickr

Quiet Time by Mark A Paulda, on Flickr

Santa Maria della Salute by Claude Schildknecht, on Flickr

Sunset over Grand Canal, Venice by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

3665 by Elke Kulhawy, on Flickr

Venice-City-of-Water and City of Eternal Love and Romance-jayeedebnath by Jaye D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome to Venice by grachester, on Flickr

Walking towards Rialto Bridge CIMG3131 by h_wang_02, on Flickr

This place in Italy again ... wotsit by Michael Khan, on Flickr

Venice by Gabrio Ladovaz, on Flickr

Venezia© Leone Usicco LEO_0379061120 by Leone Usicco, on Flickr

Venedig by Michael Pabst, on Flickr

Il Mago by Pierrot le chat, on Flickr

Looking forward to the next round by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

waiting in line 2020 by Thomas Halfmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Courtyard of the Doge&#x27;s Palace, facing the San Marco basilica. by Urban Safari, on Flickr

Venetian paths 176Campo San Boldo(San Polo) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Venice - Santa Maria della Salute (night view from Castello) by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Venezia CityTrip by raphael.dropsy, on Flickr

Venice - Castello by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

down under by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Gondolier by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr

International Welcome Days by Università Ca&#x27; Foscari Venezia, on Flickr

International Welcome Days by Università Ca&#x27; Foscari Venezia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

International Welcome Days by Università Ca&#x27; Foscari Venezia, on Flickr

International Welcome Days by Università Ca&#x27; Foscari Venezia, on Flickr

Remote area in Venezia without tourists by Reiner Ehlers, on Flickr

Joyas del Gran Canal by Paisos Catalans, on Flickr

R0002476 by kriD1973, on Flickr

PS IMG_8298 by Alec Cani, on Flickr

ITALIA: Venezia by gabriele bettelli, on Flickr

VENEZIA. VISTA SUL CANAL GRANDE by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

Venice, Cannareggio, Campo di Ghetto Nuovo by Pietro Nastasi, on Flickr

Venice, Canal, Police by Pietro Nastasi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Venezia by Claudio Maritan, on Flickr

Venezia by Guowen Wang, on Flickr

venezia by fla_alephoto, on Flickr

Venezia by Maddalena, on Flickr

Venezia by Massimiliano Rossi, on Flickr

Venezia by Massimiliano Rossi, on Flickr

Venezia by iusfin, on Flickr

Venezia by GCPhotographs, on Flickr

Venezia by Yuri Victor, on Flickr

Via da Venezia by Paolo Prestini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Паруса by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr

Hotel Violino D&#x27;Oro by KenJet, on Flickr

Tramonto a Venezia by Renato Julien Hasta, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by bjm_photos, on Flickr

Venetian paths 212(Rio de San Luca) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Venedig_Castello4 by Petra B. Fritz, on Flickr

18 by Alessandro Gaziano, on Flickr

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

venezia... by andrea linss, on Flickr

Snap #017 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr

morsa, rossa by Davide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200409_P1000653 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

20200409_P1000656 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

20200409_P1000651 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

20200409_P1000650 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

20200409_P1000649 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

20200409_P1000644 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

Secondary road in Venice by Holger Wirth, on Flickr

&quot;Innovazione dall&#x27;Università all&#x27;Impresa: restauro sostenibile nei beni culturali&quot; by Università Ca&#x27; Foscari Venezia, on Flickr

Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2020 by Gordon A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Girls&#x27; evening in Venice by Marek G., on Flickr

venezia travel XLVII by Lukas R., on Flickr

Nuovi modelli by lorenzo buggio, on Flickr

19 by Alessandro Gaziano, on Flickr

Untitled by Simona Manzella, on Flickr

Tra Bologna, Venezia e Udine by Davide Premoselli, on Flickr

Red and Green by Lisa Simpson Photography, on Flickr

Family moment by Gabi Breitenbach, on Flickr

#venezia #italy #street by Roberto Riminucci, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

venezia travel XLVII by Lukas R., on Flickr

Nuovi modelli by lorenzo buggio, on Flickr

19 by Alessandro Gaziano, on Flickr

Untitled by Simona Manzella, on Flickr

Tra Bologna, Venezia e Udine by Davide Premoselli, on Flickr

Red and Green by Lisa Simpson Photography, on Flickr

Family moment by Gabi Breitenbach, on Flickr

#venezia #italy #street by Roberto Riminucci, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Venezia - Venice by SloTraveller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lagoon Island- Venice Italy by Hussain Habib, on Flickr

DSCN0362 by Gianluigi Roda, on Flickr

DSCN0357 by Gianluigi Roda, on Flickr

DSCN0359 by Gianluigi Roda, on Flickr

DSCN0345 by Gianluigi Roda, on Flickr

DSCN0352 by Gianluigi Roda, on Flickr

DSCN0327 by Gianluigi Roda, on Flickr

Another Canal in Venice by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Motherly Love by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Venezia #2 by Anna M. Sky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

innamorati by Maurizio Della Siega, on Flickr

Venezia by Silvio Maggioni, on Flickr

venezia by photo graphic, on Flickr

Venezia by Sebastian Leonhardt, on Flickr

Venezia by Massimiliano Rossi, on Flickr

Venezia by Massimiliano Rossi, on Flickr

Venezia by Massimiliano Rossi, on Flickr

Venezia by Massimiliano Rossi, on Flickr

Venezia by Massimiliano Rossi, on Flickr

Venezia by Ivan Ciappelloni, on Flickr

Venezia by Marion Bothorel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Burano by Daniel Kelly, on Flickr

DSCF0712 by Xaf, on Flickr

Venecia_4 by Damián Figuerón, on Flickr

Wet Venice by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Standard by M. Ghirardelli, on Flickr

Ca&#x27; d&#x27;Oro, 1421–1440 by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

IMG_7445 by N i c o l a, on Flickr

&quot;Insieme per Alessandro&quot; - beneficienza by Flavio Chianese, on Flickr

questa ha passato i varchi....bisogna intensificare i controlli! by Davide, on Flickr

Venice by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr

If you want to get horizon by giovanni maggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_7713 - Gondola Service on Piazza San Marco by Alex DROP, on Flickr

_MG_7643 - Golden Venice / Piazza San Marco by Alex DROP, on Flickr

_MG_7574 - Salute at blue hour by Alex DROP, on Flickr

IMG_0621 - San Giorgio Maggiore by Alex DROP, on Flickr

_MG_7916 - San Marco domes by Alex DROP, on Flickr

_MG_7650 - Piazzetta San Marco by Alex DROP, on Flickr

40190 by Ben Abel, on Flickr

2020.13 by Nicola Calloni, on Flickr

Look out by Pier Luigi Ricci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chioma anni 80 sul Canal Grande - 80&#x27;s hair on the Grand Canal by stella.iloveyou, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Aerial view of the Venetian Lagoon - Venice, Italy by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Venetian paths 217(San Barnaba) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Somewhere in Venice no.21 by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr

Venezia, Italia by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Canale Grande by Zora Schaf, on Flickr

Clouds by S O P H A I, on Flickr

Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Venezia by Eugenio, on Flickr

italy_venezia by Ryan Ke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Explore Venice by ©Jarmila ☼ ☼ ☼, on Flickr

A Street of Reflections by Micheal Straus, on Flickr

Venezian street by Maxim Sbitnev, on Flickr

Venezia by Skylark92, on Flickr

Venezia, Italy by Bela Lindtner, on Flickr

Venezia, Italy by Bela Lindtner, on Flickr

Venezia. by Marco Farolfi, on Flickr

Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

CB100671 by ROBIN WICKENS, on Flickr

Woman posing in blue kayak with Rialto in the background (press photo) by Venice Kayak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Déjeuner en paix by Robert Saucier, on Flickr

Queue for the Lithuanian Pavilion at the Venice Biennale, Venice by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr

DSCF0636 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0712 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0692 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0686 by Xaf, on Flickr

Tower of Sant&#x27;Antonin by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Eterna Venecia. by C. Reyes., on Flickr

Venecia_4 by Damián Figuerón, on Flickr

Italia by Carmen Martin, on Flickr

Venecia by Camino Vazquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canale Grande by Zora Schaf, on Flickr

Clouds by S O P H A I, on Flickr

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Venezia by Txulalai, on Flickr

Venezia -4 by Ricardo Maksoud, on Flickr

Venezia by Txulalai, on Flickr

Inversione dei Poli by Danilo, on Flickr

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Evagelia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia..Venice by Roberto, on Flickr

Eve of Destruction by maurizio jaya costantino, on Flickr

Early morning... by Giuseppe, on Flickr

Venice - Venezia by Liz Belcher, on Flickr

Venice, Venezia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr

Venedig - Venice - Venezia by Tommy WHV, on Flickr

VENEZIA - 1 gennaio 2015 by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr

If you want to get horizon by giovanni maggio, on Flickr

50IW - 05 by Hans Wendland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chioma anni 80 sul Canal Grande - 80&#x27;s hair on the Grand Canal by stella.iloveyou, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Aerial view of the Venetian Lagoon - Venice, Italy by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Venetian paths 217(San Barnaba) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Somewhere in Venice no.21 by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr

Venezia, Italia by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Canale Grande by Zora Schaf, on Flickr

Clouds by S O P H A I, on Flickr

Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Venezia by Eugenio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - San Lorenzo by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Amsterdam Comes to Venice by Robert Cross, on Flickr

Ponte dell&#x27;Accademia view by night by Aljaž Vidmar, on Flickr

San Giorgio Venice by Massimo Nicoli, on Flickr

Les Pigeons de Venise by Hervé Simon, on Flickr

Quiet Time by Mark A Paulda, on Flickr

Santa Maria della Salute by Claude Schildknecht, on Flickr

Sunset over Grand Canal, Venice by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

3665 by Elke Kulhawy, on Flickr

Venice-City-of-Water and City of Eternal Love and Romance-jayeedebnath by Jaye D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

REDENTORE 2021 by Nick, on Flickr

Arsenal by Gwenael Piaser, on Flickr

Flaming venetian winter sunset by vittorio vida, on Flickr

* by Gwenael Piaser, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venice, Italy, 2001 by Pascal RIBEN, on Flickr

Ponte Dell&#x27;Accademia (VE) by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Venezia by Pier Luigi Ricci, on Flickr

Girls&#x27; evening in Venice by Marek G., on Flickr

Snap #003 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venecia by Nico Morato, on Flickr

Venecia_4 by Damián Figuerón, on Flickr

Abiertas y cerradas by Adrit fotografías, on Flickr

Venecia y su encanto by Jorge Trujillo, on Flickr

Italia by Carmen Martin, on Flickr

RD Venecia Gran Canal 03 by Ramon Casas, on Flickr

gondola ride by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Jordi S. Benet by Jordi S. Benet, on Flickr

Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2019 by Gordon A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Caìgo by Leonardo Papèra Photography, on Flickr

Untitled by Rick Elkins, on Flickr

Untitled by Rick Elkins, on Flickr

Untitled by Rick Elkins, on Flickr

Untitled by Rick Elkins, on Flickr

Untitled by Rick Elkins, on Flickr

Untitled by Rick Elkins, on Flickr

Untitled by Rick Elkins, on Flickr

Untitled by Rick Elkins, on Flickr

San Marco by Lens-sense, on Flickr

Untitled by Rick Elkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - San Lorenzo by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

20200409_P1000653 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

20200409_P1000656 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

20200409_P1000651 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

20200409_P1000650 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

20200409_P1000649 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

20200409_P1000644 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr

Secondary road in Venice by Holger Wirth, on Flickr

Burano by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr

Burano by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

&quot;The Italian Job&quot; Hotel Palazzo Stern by KenJet, on Flickr

2005-10-03 Rainy Day in Venezia by Petr Beránek, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by bjm_photos, on Flickr

Venedig_Castello4 by Petra B. Fritz, on Flickr

Venice street by Thomas Vanhove, on Flickr

Romantic Venice Italy by Richard Daoust, on Flickr

Venice by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr

Tra Bologna, Venezia e Udine by Davide Premoselli, on Flickr

Venezia77 by Giovanni Lucente, on Flickr

Venezia #2 by Anna M. Sky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wenecja. by Paweł Mikulski, on Flickr

The Little Things by Robert Cross, on Flickr

Sunset at the Basilica by Michael Abid, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by bjm_photos, on Flickr

Around the Venice Bend by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

A Venice Highway⎮Venice by Manuel Bischof, on Flickr

Ghosts in Venice by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

Wandering souls by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

The Girl in the Rainbow Socks by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

DRJ_2303 by Levy Davish, on Flickr

DRJ_2280 by Levy Davish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Déjeuner en paix by Robert Saucier, on Flickr

Venecia by Nico Morato, on Flickr

Standard by M. Ghirardelli, on Flickr

Venezia - The Sinking City by Paolo Del Rocino, on Flickr

Early morning... by Giuseppe, on Flickr

Venice by Nasos Sosan, on Flickr

Fondamenta Misericordia by Wolfgang Plattner, on Flickr

Venice - Castello by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

IMG_4337 (2) by kriD1973, on Flickr

Gondolier by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr

piazza San Marco by Claudio Alvarado Solari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canal on the island of Murano, Venice, Italy by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Sea gull on the island of Murano, Venice, Italy by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Family moment by Gabi Breitenbach, on Flickr

Venezia by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Burano by Melle Dulak, on Flickr

Grand Canal by Mandy Colwell, on Flickr

Canal Grande by Lorenzo Bosisio, on Flickr

Re-opening of the Accademia Bridge, Venice 2018 by champnet, on Flickr

To All Lovers by Hervé Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Sebastian Leonhardt, on Flickr

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Venezia by Silvio Maggioni, on Flickr

Venezia by Julia Vaganova, on Flickr

Venezia by Francesco Tupputi, on Flickr

Venezia by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr

Venezia by Yuri Victor, on Flickr

Venezia by Photographe Explorateur, on Flickr

venezia by Sergio Mannelli, on Flickr

Shopping in Venice by UrbanphotoZ, on Flickr

.... cheese! by Jake &quot;Joliet&quot; Blues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venetian paths 208 Ponte del forno( fond. della Sensa) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Il custode del tempo by Marika, on Flickr

Venetian paths 190(Rio di San Trovaso) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

venezia by Сonstantine Lagodenko, on Flickr

Late night traffic in Venice by Jacob Surland Fine Art Photographer, on Flickr

Ponte dei Penini by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

People in Venice by Franco Santangelo, on Flickr

Apéro, Fondamenta de Fronte l&#x27;Arsenale by Annette Dubois, on Flickr

Three women, Zattere by Annette Dubois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A quiet canal at night, Venice by champnet, on Flickr

Venezia by Thomas Fabian, on Flickr

DSC_6884.jpg by Cassandra Mosley, on Flickr

Venice Grand Canal Before Redentore by Nan Palmero, on Flickr

Leaning tower in... Venice by Stefan B, on Flickr

Keep your head down by bpaties, on Flickr

Venice (Italy) towards the night by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Wandering souls by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

VENEZIA. VISTA SUL CANAL GRANDE by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

The Girl in the Rainbow Socks by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

Burano by TizianaDeLucaR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Venezia, l&#x27;Arsenale. by stefano chiarato, on Flickr

Venezia segreta by Hervé Simon, on Flickr

Venezia by Joao de Mio, on Flickr

Venezia ... by * Ivan, on Flickr

VENEZIA by Enric Rubio Ros, on Flickr

Venezia by ᗰᗩᑌᖇO, on Flickr

Contrasti - Contrasts by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr

Rondò by Stefano Corso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venetian Architectures (l&#x27;Accademia Venezia) Venice, Italy by natureloving, on Flickr

Canal Grande #1 by Antonio Salluce, on Flickr

Gondoliers by marilia barbaud, on Flickr

Murano by Antonio Salluce, on Flickr

Venezia - San Marco - lockdown by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr

Venezia 2 by Sergio Tumminello, on Flickr

San Marco,un mattino di gennaio 2019 by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr

S.Maria dei Miracoli by Marco Manente, on Flickr

gondoleBN by Francesco, on Flickr

Venice Carnival 2016 by Stefano Montagner, on Flickr

Venice Carnival 2016 by Stefano Montagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0712 by Xaf, on Flickr

_MG_7643 - Golden Venice / Piazza San Marco by Alex DROP, on Flickr

Aerial view of the Venetian Lagoon - Venice, Italy by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Venezia, Italia by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Venezia by Skylark92, on Flickr

Tower of Sant&#x27;Antonin by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Canale Grande by Zora Schaf, on Flickr

happy birthday from Venice. by Luca Bertolotti, on Flickr

Business girls by Daniele Salutari, on Flickr

concentrazione by Davide, on Flickr

BalloPiazzaVitt_ (59) by Flavio Chianese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Silvio Maggioni, on Flickr

Rainy morning in Venice by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

Venecia by sergio andres montalvan daly, on Flickr

Untitled by Richard Pockat, on Flickr

Venice Venezia by Margarita Eirien, on Flickr

Venice Canals by Samuel S, on Flickr

1600 by Leonardo Papèra Photography, on Flickr

Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr

Venice with cruise ship - Italy by asha, on Flickr

... posing. by Jake &quot;Joliet&quot; Blues, on Flickr

.... overcrowded??? by Jake &quot;Joliet&quot; Blues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Explore Venice by ©Jarmila ☼ ☼ ☼, on Flickr

A Street of Reflections by Micheal Straus, on Flickr

Venezian street by Maxim Sbitnev, on Flickr

Venezia by Skylark92, on Flickr

Venezia, Italy by Bela Lindtner, on Flickr

Venezia, Italy by Bela Lindtner, on Flickr

Venezia. by Marco Farolfi, on Flickr

Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

CB100671 by ROBIN WICKENS, on Flickr

Woman posing in blue kayak with Rialto in the background (press photo) by Venice Kayak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chioma anni 80 sul Canal Grande - 80&#x27;s hair on the Grand Canal by stella.iloveyou, on Flickr

Stimmungen Sarnersee-11 by Urs Berwert, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

Sunset Over Venice by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr

Bimba insegue un gabbiano by Valentina Fornelli, on Flickr

Women At The Vaporetto Stop by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr

à venise by Eli Jan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Venezia by Maria de Los Angeles Ramirez, on Flickr

Venezia by Skylark92, on Flickr

_VENEZIA by saverio bortolamei, on Flickr

Venezia by Francesco Netto, on Flickr

Venezia by Paulo Pereira, on Flickr

Venezia by Giovanni Piras, on Flickr

Venezia - street by Elena GEm Ferrara, on Flickr

Venezia - street by Carlos Pinho, on Flickr

Venezia by Yuri Victor, on Flickr

Venezia by Yuri Victor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

venice reflection by luca fabbri, on Flickr

Venetian paths 217(San Barnaba) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Hotel Violino D&#x27;Oro by KenJet, on Flickr

Venezia, Italia by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by bjm_photos, on Flickr

Venetian paths 212(Rio de San Luca) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by bjm_photos, on Flickr

Nuovi modelli by lorenzo buggio, on Flickr

Amore a Venezia by Mauro Ramazzotti, on Flickr

Tra Bologna, Venezia e Udine by Davide Premoselli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia..Venice by Roberto, on Flickr

Eve of Destruction by maurizio jaya costantino, on Flickr

Early morning... by Giuseppe, on Flickr

Venice - Venezia by Liz Belcher, on Flickr

Venice, Venezia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr

Venedig - Venice - Venezia by Tommy WHV, on Flickr

VENEZIA - 1 gennaio 2015 by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr

If you want to get horizon by giovanni maggio, on Flickr

50IW - 05 by Hans Wendland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canale Grande by Zora Schaf, on Flickr

Clouds by S O P H A I, on Flickr

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Venezia by Txulalai, on Flickr

Venezia -4 by Ricardo Maksoud, on Flickr

Venezia by Txulalai, on Flickr

Inversione dei Poli by Danilo, on Flickr

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Evagelia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Massimiliano Rossi, on Flickr

Venezia by Claudio Maritan, on Flickr

Venezia by Guowen Wang, on Flickr

Venezia by Julia Vaganova, on Flickr

venezia by fla_alephoto, on Flickr

Venezia by Francesco Tupputi, on Flickr

Venezia... by Pierfrancesco Posenato, on Flickr

Venezia by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr

Benátky-Venezia by Ferda Hejl Thank you very much for your comments, friends, on Flickr

People Venezia by Важа Исаков, on Flickr

Selfie veneziano 14 by Luciano Bellesso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chioma anni 80 sul Canal Grande - 80&#x27;s hair on the Grand Canal by stella.iloveyou, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Aerial view of the Venetian Lagoon - Venice, Italy by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Venetian paths 217(San Barnaba) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Somewhere in Venice no.21 by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr

Venezia, Italia by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Canale Grande by Zora Schaf, on Flickr

Clouds by S O P H A I, on Flickr

Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

50IW - 05 by Hans Wendland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

S.Maria dei Miracoli by Marco Manente, on Flickr

Venezia poggiata sul mare #1 by Antonio Salluce, on Flickr

Venezia - Venice by Tor Einar Andersen, on Flickr

Venezia Venice NIKON D4 by Fabiano Crisma, on Flickr

mezzanotte by Andrea48Blz (on/off), on Flickr

Venice by night by Marco Celani, on Flickr

Venetian lightpainting by Txulalai, on Flickr

San Giorgio Maggiore 2015 by Luciano Bellesso, on Flickr

San Giorgio Maggiore by Massimiliano Bianchini, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco and Doge&#x27;s Palace at Night by BOC Photography, on Flickr

rainy night in venice by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Squero dei Muti - Sestiere di Cannaregio by noukorama, on Flickr

Sestiere di Cannaregio by noukorama, on Flickr

DSC_0929 by Visar Majtara, on Flickr

Venezia by lyrks63, on Flickr

Venezia by lyrks63, on Flickr

Venezia by lyrks63, on Flickr

Venezia by lyrks63, on Flickr

Venezia by lyrks63, on Flickr

Venezia by lyrks63, on Flickr

DGC_4747 by Gianluca Conversi, on Flickr

Ponte dell&#x27;Accademia, Venezia by Stefan Wegner, on Flickr

Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2020 by Gordon A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia..Venice by Roberto, on Flickr

Eve of Destruction by maurizio jaya costantino, on Flickr

Early morning... by Giuseppe, on Flickr

Venice - Venezia by Liz Belcher, on Flickr

Venice, Venezia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr

Venedig - Venice - Venezia by Tommy WHV, on Flickr

VENEZIA - 1 gennaio 2015 by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr

If you want to get horizon by giovanni maggio, on Flickr

50IW - 05 by Hans Wendland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Acqua Alta - the photographer by Robert Schöller, on Flickr

Downtown by Francis Sila, on Flickr

The View from Bridges by cokbilmis-foto, on Flickr

Busy Day in Venice by Cho Shane, on Flickr

Venice by Sergiy Bykov, on Flickr

Venezia, Italy by Tibor, on Flickr

IMGP0341 by Robert Hlavatý, on Flickr

2021-♈-DSC01443 by ruggero ranzani, on Flickr

Desi by X UCH, on Flickr

Team BadTaste Venezia 78 by Gabriele Niola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paline rosse. by Hervé Simon, on Flickr

Venezia by lyrks63, on Flickr

Venezia by lyrks63, on Flickr

Venezia by lyrks63, on Flickr

Venezia by lyrks63, on Flickr

Venezia by lyrks63, on Flickr

Venezia by Junichi Shibasaki, on Flickr

Venezia by ::ErWin, on Flickr

DGC_4747 by Gianluca Conversi, on Flickr

DGC_4693 by Gianluca Conversi, on Flickr

DGC_4962 by Gianluca Conversi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - San Lorenzo by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Amsterdam Comes to Venice by Robert Cross, on Flickr

Ponte dell&#x27;Accademia view by night by Aljaž Vidmar, on Flickr

San Giorgio Venice by Massimo Nicoli, on Flickr

Les Pigeons de Venise by Hervé Simon, on Flickr

Quiet Time by Mark A Paulda, on Flickr

Santa Maria della Salute by Claude Schildknecht, on Flickr

Sunset over Grand Canal, Venice by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

3665 by Elke Kulhawy, on Flickr

Venice-City-of-Water and City of Eternal Love and Romance-jayeedebnath by Jaye D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stimmungen Sarnersee-11 by Urs Berwert, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

Sunset Over Venice by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr

Bimba insegue un gabbiano by Valentina Fornelli, on Flickr

Women At The Vaporetto Stop by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr

à venise by Eli Jan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chioma anni 80 sul Canal Grande - 80&#x27;s hair on the Grand Canal by stella.iloveyou, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Aerial view of the Venetian Lagoon - Venice, Italy by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Venetian paths 217(San Barnaba) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Somewhere in Venice no.21 by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr

Venezia, Italia by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Canale Grande by Zora Schaf, on Flickr

Clouds by S O P H A I, on Flickr

Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Venezia by Eugenio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20170822_153739 by sara maddalena, on Flickr

Venezia by Silvio Maggioni, on Flickr

Rainy morning in Venice by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

Venecia by sergio andres montalvan daly, on Flickr

Untitled by Richard Pockat, on Flickr

Venice Venezia by Margarita Eirien, on Flickr

Venice Canals by Samuel S, on Flickr

1600 by Leonardo Papèra Photography, on Flickr

Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr

Venice with cruise ship - Italy by asha, on Flickr

.... cheese! by Jake &quot;Joliet&quot; Blues, on Flickr

.... overcrowded??? by Jake &quot;Joliet&quot; Blues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Filippo Venturi, on Flickr

Venice by Filippo Venturi, on Flickr

San Todaro - Venice by Marco Manente, on Flickr

venezia by Sergio Mannelli, on Flickr

Venezia, Campo San Geremia by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

venezia by Sergio Mannelli, on Flickr

Venezia 2 by Sergio Tumminello, on Flickr

venezia by Sergio Mannelli, on Flickr

Venezia by Go Leafs Go!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Geometrie veneziane - Venetian geometries by Marco Amarù, on Flickr

Venezia by Txulalai, on Flickr

Venezia by Maria de Los Angeles Ramirez, on Flickr

Venezia by Txulalai, on Flickr

Venezia. by Marco Farolfi, on Flickr

Venezia by Paulo Pereira, on Flickr

Venezia by SahBlu, on Flickr

Venezia Febbraio 2015 by sauro pucci, on Flickr

Venezia by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr

Venezia # 1 by Ugo Garzia, on Flickr

Benátky-Venezia by Ferda Hejl Thank you very much for your comments, friends, on Flickr

rosso veneziano by * claudia* assente ma vi penso !, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia Rio de la Sensa by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Eterna Venecia. by C. Reyes., on Flickr

DSCF0712 by Xaf, on Flickr

Venice Evening by Guenter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

Tramonto sulla laguna by Clara Bondi, on Flickr

Venice by Anna Grimsey, on Flickr

P1187016-LR by Carlo Ghio, on Flickr

Street Jazz by Salvador Marcilla, on Flickr

Florians by John Reynolds, on Flickr

Cross Over by John Reynolds, on Flickr

Venezia by Bruno Cordioli, on Flickr

Look out by Pier Luigi Ricci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

gondola ride by Károly Meyer, on Flickr

Queue for the Lithuanian Pavilion at the Venice Biennale, Venice by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr

DSCF0636 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0712 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0692 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0686 by Xaf, on Flickr

Eterna Venecia. by C. Reyes., on Flickr

DSCF0712 by Xaf, on Flickr

Wet Venice by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1551 by Ivy Tsai, on Flickr

Venezia - Hotel American Dinesen by Doge Antico, on Flickr

Venice at night by Naval S, on Flickr

fell in love with Venice by Laura Rozentāle, on Flickr

Reflection under the bridge by bpaties, on Flickr

Untitled by Rick Elkins, on Flickr

Untitled by Rick Elkins, on Flickr

Venice, Canal view from the hotel room by Pietro Nastasi, on Flickr

San Marco by Lens-sense, on Flickr

Untitled by Armin, on Flickr

VENEZIA by Aldo Capece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gondola &amp; Venice by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

A Street of Reflections by Micheal Straus, on Flickr

Explore Venice by ©Jarmila ☼ ☼ ☼, on Flickr

Venetian Watercolours. Venice, Italy by Stephen Bridger, on Flickr

Colours of Burano no.12 by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by bjm_photos, on Flickr

Street, Venezia by Jesús A. Quiles Talansky, on Flickr

Pleased to see you by Caltech Scooby, on Flickr

Tra Bologna, Venezia e Udine by Davide Premoselli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Banksy Street Art - Venice by Kalboz, on Flickr

ALOA 372 Tour - Taxi Elettrico Venezia by Kalboz, on Flickr

DSC_5606-2 by Alessandro Quadrelli Photography, on Flickr

Venedig by Tanja Eppler, on Flickr

Venezia by lyrks63, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by bjm_photos, on Flickr

Kayaking in Venice by kuhnmi, on Flickr

work in progress by Paolo Gamba, on Flickr

Getting directions by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

Street, Venezia by Jesús Quiles, on Flickr

Tra Bologna, Venezia e Udine by Davide Premoselli, on Flickr

Portrait in Venice by Gabi Breitenbach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0084 by Jürgen Sorko, on Flickr

Venezia by lyrks63, on Flickr

Venezia by lyrks63, on Flickr

Venezia by lyrks63, on Flickr

Venezia by lyrks63, on Flickr

Venezia by lyrks63, on Flickr

Gondola &amp; Venice by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Street, Venezia by Jesús Quiles, on Flickr

Venice canal by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

md4_2020_ven02 by marco_diquattro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Silvio Maggioni, on Flickr

Rainy morning in Venice by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

Venecia by sergio andres montalvan daly, on Flickr

Untitled by Richard Pockat, on Flickr

Venice Venezia by Margarita Eirien, on Flickr

Venice Canals by Samuel S, on Flickr

1600 by Leonardo Papèra Photography, on Flickr

Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr

... posing. by Jake &quot;Joliet&quot; Blues, on Flickr

.... overcrowded??? by Jake &quot;Joliet&quot; Blues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Massimiliano Rossi, on Flickr

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Venezia by Sebastian Leonhardt, on Flickr

Venezia by Francesco Arecco, on Flickr

Venezia by Massimiliano Rossi, on Flickr

venezia by Sergio Mannelli, on Flickr

Venezia by Francesco Tupputi, on Flickr

Venezia by Ivan Ciappelloni, on Flickr

Selfie veneziano 14 by Luciano Bellesso, on Flickr

Model in Venice by Inguaribile Viaggiatore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venetian Watercolours. Venice, Italy by Stephen Bridger, on Flickr

Venice lights no.6 by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr

Venezia by Luca Bertelli, on Flickr

Venetian paths 217(San Barnaba) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

&quot;The Italian Job&quot; Hotel Palazzo Stern by KenJet, on Flickr

Una gloriosa fine / A glorious end (2.0, Pisa, Tuscany, Italy) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr

Venezia, Italia by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

23 by Alessandro Gaziano, on Flickr

Pleased to see you by Caltech Scooby, on Flickr

Portrait from Carnevale di Venezia 2020 by Gordon A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - San Lorenzo by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Amsterdam Comes to Venice by Robert Cross, on Flickr

Ponte dell&#x27;Accademia view by night by Aljaž Vidmar, on Flickr

San Giorgio Venice by Massimo Nicoli, on Flickr

Les Pigeons de Venise by Hervé Simon, on Flickr

Quiet Time by Mark A Paulda, on Flickr

Santa Maria della Salute by Claude Schildknecht, on Flickr

Sunset over Grand Canal, Venice by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

3665 by Elke Kulhawy, on Flickr

Venice-City-of-Water and City of Eternal Love and Romance-jayeedebnath by Jaye D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kayaking in Venice by kuhnmi, on Flickr

Venezia by Gurugirl, on Flickr

ARTE LAGUNA PRIZE 01-07 OCT 2021 VENICE by Dr Stanislav Edward, on Flickr

ARTE LAGUNA PRIZE 01-07 OCT 2021 VENICE by Dr Stanislav Edward, on Flickr

ARTE LAGUNA PRIZE 01-07 OCT 2021 VENICE by Dr Stanislav Edward, on Flickr

ARTE LAGUNA PRIZE 01-07 OCT 2021 VENICE by Dr Stanislav Edward, on Flickr

ARTE LAGUNA PRIZE 01-07 OCT 2021 VENICE by Dr Stanislav Edward, on Flickr

Sunset Portrait by Marcel Lauxmann, on Flickr

Venezia 1 by Toti Drago, on Flickr

Venetian Sunrise by Erhan Meço, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canale Grande by Zora Schaf, on Flickr

Venezia my love by Pietro Perciballi, on Flickr

Venezia by Txulalai, on Flickr

Venezia by Txulalai, on Flickr

Venezia by Txulalai, on Flickr

Venezia by Txulalai, on Flickr

Venezia by Txulalai, on Flickr

Venezia by Txulalai, on Flickr

San Giorgio Maggiore by Massimiliano Bianchini, on Flickr

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A quiet canal at night, Venice by champnet, on Flickr

Venezia by Thomas Fabian, on Flickr

DSC_6884.jpg by Cassandra Mosley, on Flickr

Venice Grand Canal Before Redentore by Nan Palmero, on Flickr

Leaning tower in... Venice by Stefan B, on Flickr

Keep your head down by bpaties, on Flickr

Venice (Italy) towards the night by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Wandering souls by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

VENEZIA. VISTA SUL CANAL GRANDE by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

The Girl in the Rainbow Socks by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

78th Venice International Film Festival by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr

An afternoon at the Lido by David James, on Flickr

Venezia by Jack Heald, on Flickr

Venezia by Gurugirl, on Flickr

Gondola parking by jurgen slender, on Flickr

ARTE LAGUNA PRIZE 01-07 OCT 2021 VENICE by Dr Stanislav Edward, on Flickr

ARTE LAGUNA PRIZE 01-07 OCT 2021 VENICE by Dr Stanislav Edward, on Flickr

ARTE LAGUNA PRIZE 01-07 OCT 2021 VENICE by Dr Stanislav Edward, on Flickr

ARTE LAGUNA PRIZE 01-07 OCT 2021 VENICE by Dr Stanislav Edward, on Flickr

ARTE LAGUNA PRIZE 01-07 OCT 2021 VENICE by Dr Stanislav Edward, on Flickr

ARTE LAGUNA PRIZE 01-07 OCT 2021 VENICE by Dr Stanislav Edward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia / Venice by Luigi Rosa, on Flickr

Lungo il canale by stefano chiarato, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale e campanile di San Marco by Renato Grisa, on Flickr

St Mark&#x27;s Square with Doge&#x27;s Palace by Nan Palmero, on Flickr

Venetian Canal by Nan Palmero, on Flickr

Venezia by Peter McKnight, on Flickr

Venezia by Peter McKnight, on Flickr

Deya in a Venetian Tunnel by Nan Palmero, on Flickr

Canal Grande nei pressi di palazzo Giovannelli e del Fontego dei Turchi by Michele, on Flickr

Happy young girls in Venice (Souvenir photo in Piazza S. Marco) by Galiano Rossi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canal on the island of Murano, Venice, Italy by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Venecia_4 by Damián Figuerón, on Flickr

Family moment by Gabi Breitenbach, on Flickr

Venezia by mightymightymatze, on Flickr

Burano by Melle Dulak, on Flickr

Grand Canal by Mandy Colwell, on Flickr

Venecia by sergio andres montalvan daly, on Flickr

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Canal Grande by Lorenzo Bosisio, on Flickr

Re-opening of the Accademia Bridge, Venice 2018 by champnet, on Flickr

50IW - 06 by Hans Wendland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia-Hellas Verona, stadio Penzo vicino al sold out by hellaslive, on Flickr

Burano, Venezia by ::ErWin, on Flickr

Venezia by Aurelio Desogus, on Flickr

Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by Thomas Roland, on Flickr

Venezia by Aurelio Desogus, on Flickr

Campanile in the orange of a setting sun by Rob Brink, on Flickr

2021-♈-DSC01540 by ruggero ranzani, on Flickr

Jennifer Lopez, Ben Affleck by Matteo Chinellato, on Flickr

Jennifer Lopez, Ben Affleck by Matteo Chinellato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Filippo Venturi, on Flickr

Venice by Filippo Venturi, on Flickr

San Todaro - Venice by Marco Manente, on Flickr

venezia by Sergio Mannelli, on Flickr

Venezia, Campo San Geremia by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

venezia by Sergio Mannelli, on Flickr

Venezia 2 by Sergio Tumminello, on Flickr

venezia by Sergio Mannelli, on Flickr

Venezia by Go Leafs Go!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Entering Piazza San Marco by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Bacino San Marco by Rob Brink, on Flickr

San Giorgio dei Greci by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Ponte dei Sospiri by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Fondamenta Salute by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Canal Grande, Venice by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Venezia by Diego Santi, on Flickr

IMG_0084 by Jürgen Sorko, on Flickr

Definitely it&#x27;s &quot;Summer 2021&quot; by Massimo Usai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A quiet canal at night, Venice by champnet, on Flickr

Venezia by Thomas Fabian, on Flickr

DSC_6884.jpg by Cassandra Mosley, on Flickr

Venice Grand Canal Before Redentore by Nan Palmero, on Flickr

Leaning tower in... Venice by Stefan B, on Flickr

Keep your head down by bpaties, on Flickr

Venice (Italy) towards the night by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Wandering souls by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

VENEZIA. VISTA SUL CANAL GRANDE by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

The Girl in the Rainbow Socks by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

Burano by TizianaDeLucaR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ponte dei Sospiri by Rob Brink, on Flickr

San Giorgio dei Greci by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Venezia by Maria de Los Angeles Ramirez, on Flickr

Scandire il tempo a Venezia by Rina Ciampolillo, on Flickr

Venezia by Diego Santi, on Flickr

Venezia by lyrks63, on Flickr

work in progress by Paolo Gamba, on Flickr

Colours of Burano no.8 by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr

Three generations ... Tre generazioni ... by silvio francesco zincolini, on Flickr

Pleased to see you by Caltech Scooby, on Flickr

Amore a Venezia by Mauro Ramazzotti, on Flickr

Tra Bologna, Venezia e Udine by Davide Premoselli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

venice reflection by luca fabbri, on Flickr

Venetian paths 217(San Barnaba) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Hotel Violino D&#x27;Oro by KenJet, on Flickr

Venezia, Italia by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by bjm_photos, on Flickr

Venetian paths 212(Rio de San Luca) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by bjm_photos, on Flickr

Nuovi modelli by lorenzo buggio, on Flickr

Amore a Venezia by Mauro Ramazzotti, on Flickr

Tra Bologna, Venezia e Udine by Davide Premoselli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Venezia, l&#x27;Arsenale. by stefano chiarato, on Flickr

Venezia segreta by Hervé Simon, on Flickr

Venezia by Joao de Mio, on Flickr

Venezia ... by * Ivan, on Flickr

VENEZIA by Enric Rubio Ros, on Flickr

Venezia by ᗰᗩᑌᖇO, on Flickr

Contrasti - Contrasts by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr

Venetian Architectures (l&#x27;Accademia Venezia) Venice, Italy by natureloving, on Flickr

Rondò by Stefano Corso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Explore Venice by ©Jarmila ☼ ☼ ☼, on Flickr

A Street of Reflections by Micheal Straus, on Flickr

Venezian street by Maxim Sbitnev, on Flickr

Venezia by Skylark92, on Flickr

Venezia, Italy by Bela Lindtner, on Flickr

Venezia, Italy by Bela Lindtner, on Flickr

Venezia. by Marco Farolfi, on Flickr

Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

CB100671 by ROBIN WICKENS, on Flickr

Woman posing in blue kayak with Rialto in the background (press photo) by Venice Kayak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1187007_DxO-LR by Carlo Ghio, on Flickr

Venice by Anna Grimsey, on Flickr

Night in Accademia by GiamBoscaro, on Flickr

Venetian paths195(Fondamenta Minotto) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

P1187016-LR by Carlo Ghio, on Flickr

Venice Evening by Guenter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - 1st Sunday by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Florians by John Reynolds, on Flickr

Basilica di San Giorgio Maggiore by Toni de Ros, on Flickr

Model(s) a the 2020 Carnevale di Venezia by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Entering Piazza San Marco by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Bacino San Marco by Rob Brink, on Flickr

San Giorgio dei Greci by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Ponte dei Sospiri by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Fondamenta Salute by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Canal Grande, Venice by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Venezia by Diego Santi, on Flickr

IMG_0084 by Jürgen Sorko, on Flickr

Definitely it&#x27;s &quot;Summer 2021&quot; by Massimo Usai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venetian Architectures (l&#x27;Accademia Venezia) Venice, Italy by natureloving, on Flickr

Canal grande presso Santa Lucia by Paolo P L, on Flickr

MA20170430_204 Cruise inside Venice, by Southernwoman by Marcello Colajanni, on Flickr

Venezia - San Marco - lockdown by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr

San Marco (VE) by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr

Venezia by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr

Venetian moments by Cristiano Busato, on Flickr

San Marco B&amp;W by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr

Riva San Biasio Castello Venezia VE by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr

Venezia - Ponte dei Sospiri by Francesco Arecco, on Flickr

La ripresa non è uno spettacolo by Nick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

the painter and the girl by Ruben Salvaterra, on Flickr

Silent backwater by Thomas Roland, on Flickr

DSC_5606-2 by Alessandro Quadrelli Photography, on Flickr

La luce calda di Venezia by Rina Ciampolillo, on Flickr

Venezia by lyrks63, on Flickr

Busy &#x27;street&#x27; in Venice during the 2020 Carnival by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Gondola &amp; Venice by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Somewhere in Venice no.16 by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr

venezia travel XLVII by Lukas R., on Flickr

a conversation by Roberto De Simoi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Massimiliano Rossi, on Flickr

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Venezia by Sebastian Leonhardt, on Flickr

Venezia by Francesco Arecco, on Flickr

Venezia by Massimiliano Rossi, on Flickr

venezia by Sergio Mannelli, on Flickr

Venezia by Francesco Tupputi, on Flickr

Venezia by Ivan Ciappelloni, on Flickr

Selfie veneziano 14 by Luciano Bellesso, on Flickr

Model in Venice by Inguaribile Viaggiatore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Yuri Victor, on Flickr

Venezia by Nicola Pillon, on Flickr

Venezia by Juri Morselli, on Flickr

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

_VENEZIA by saverio bortolamei, on Flickr

Venezia! by Fernando Gazioli, on Flickr

Panorama view Venezia by cinzia.garbini, on Flickr

Venezia by Claudio Martelli, on Flickr

#venezia #nikon by Александр Каненков, on Flickr

BalloPiazzaVitt_ (59) by Flavio Chianese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stimmungen Sarnersee-11 by Urs Berwert, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

Sunset Over Venice by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr

Bimba insegue un gabbiano by Valentina Fornelli, on Flickr

Women At The Vaporetto Stop by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr

à venise by Eli Jan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Entering Piazza San Marco by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Bacino San Marco by Rob Brink, on Flickr

San Giorgio dei Greci by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Ponte dei Sospiri by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Fondamenta Salute by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Canal Grande, Venice by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Venezia by Diego Santi, on Flickr

IMG_0084 by Jürgen Sorko, on Flickr

Definitely it&#x27;s &quot;Summer 2021&quot; by Massimo Usai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rainy morning in Venice by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

Venecia by sergio andres montalvan daly, on Flickr

Untitled by Richard Pockat, on Flickr

Venice Venezia by Margarita Eirien, on Flickr

Venice Canals by Samuel S, on Flickr

1600 by Leonardo Papèra Photography, on Flickr

Venice with cruise ship - Italy by asha, on Flickr

Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr

.... overcrowded??? by Jake &quot;Joliet&quot; Blues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vin&#x27; e Pane - DSC_7599_ep by Eric Parker, on Flickr

Fondamenta de la Cazziola (Santa Croce) street,Ponte de la Cazziola Venezia,2019 by GREC LAURENTIU, on Flickr

Streets of Venice VIII by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Streets of Venice VII by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Chiesa del Santissimo Redentore by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Grand Canal at the beginning of the evening by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Gondolas of Venice 04 by Rob Brink, on Flickr

(Explored) Venice, Italy by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

Colours of Burano no.14 by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr

Venice canal by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all!*


----------



## christos-greece

Making a memory by bigbluewolf, on Flickr

Gold Ring by Massinissa Dalla Costa, on Flickr

Venice by Corbicus, on Flickr

Venetian paths 131(Merry Christmas) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

On the Canal by Kris, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Thomas Roland, on Flickr

Venice by night by Fred...UrbanXploring, on Flickr

Doge&#x27;s Palace, Venice (Italy) by Andrea Guagni, on Flickr

Passeggio alle Zattere IV by GrandecapoEstiCazzi, on Flickr

Don&#x27;t swim, please! by Thomas Roland, on Flickr

Venezia by Diego Santi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Geometrie veneziane - Venetian geometries by Marco Amarù, on Flickr

Venezia by Maria de Los Angeles Ramirez, on Flickr

Venezia by Txulalai, on Flickr

Venezia. by Marco Farolfi, on Flickr

Venezia by Paulo Pereira, on Flickr

Venezia by SahBlu, on Flickr

Venezia Febbraio 2015 by sauro pucci, on Flickr

Venezia by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr

Benátky-Venezia by Ferda Hejl Thank you very much for your comments, friends, on Flickr

rosso veneziano by * claudia* assente ma vi penso !, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Venezia, l&#x27;Arsenale. by stefano chiarato, on Flickr

Venezia segreta by Hervé Simon, on Flickr

Venezia by Joao de Mio, on Flickr

Venezia ... by * Ivan, on Flickr

VENEZIA by Enric Rubio Ros, on Flickr

Venezia by ᗰᗩᑌᖇO, on Flickr

Contrasti - Contrasts by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr

Rondò by Stefano Corso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Happy Prince .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr

The Happy Prince .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr

Venezia | campo de la Celestia 03 by matteo bignozzi, on Flickr

IMG_1600-Edit-2.jpg by Brian Eden, on Flickr

Venice by Jessica Hall, on Flickr

Venezia-Piazza San Marco-Italy by Johnfranky T., on Flickr

Basilica di San Giorgio Maggiore _ isola Venezia da San Marco by Lucia Cabrera, on Flickr

Crossing the square by Thomas Roland, on Flickr

CHIOGGIA. TRA LE ANTICHE CALLI by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

Street musicians by Thomas Roland, on Flickr

Burano by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Happy Prince .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr

Details Rialto Venezia by Lucia Cabrera, on Flickr

bella italiana by Dario Šebek, on Flickr

Venezia, Italy by TSM Photography, on Flickr

Before the Dawn, Venice, Italy by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr

Venice by Jessica Hall, on Flickr

Venezia 2021 by Davide Martini, on Flickr

Venezia 2021 by Davide Martini, on Flickr

Venezia by kato shunichi, on Flickr

Women At The Vaporetto Stop by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr

Campo Sant&#x27;Agostin by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canale Grande by Zora Schaf, on Flickr

Clouds by S O P H A I, on Flickr

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Venezia by Txulalai, on Flickr

Venezia -4 by Ricardo Maksoud, on Flickr

Venezia by Txulalai, on Flickr

Inversione dei Poli by Danilo, on Flickr

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Evagelia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia 2021 by Julio César Mesa, on Flickr

Libreria Acqua Alta _ Venezia by Lucia Cabrera, on Flickr

bella italiana by Dario Šebek, on Flickr

Venice by Jessica Hall, on Flickr

Burano reflections by Thomas Roland, on Flickr

Rio verde by Toni Mottura, on Flickr

IMG_1600-Edit-2.jpg by Brian Eden, on Flickr

From the Balcony - DSC_8201_ep by Eric Parker, on Flickr

Terry on the Balcony - DSC_8195_ep by Eric Parker, on Flickr

Looking over the shoulder #1 by Christof Timmermann, on Flickr

Hen Party in Pink by Kai Comberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Alexandros Kellaris, on Flickr

Venice by Alexandros Kellaris, on Flickr

Venice by Alexandros Kellaris, on Flickr

Venice by Alexandros Kellaris, on Flickr

Venice by Alexandros Kellaris, on Flickr

Venice by Alexandros Kellaris, on Flickr

DSCF3398 by adam kw, on Flickr

Venice Seagull by Stefan Wagemann, on Flickr

The Happy Prince .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr

The Happy Prince .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Massimiliano Rossi, on Flickr

Venezia by Claudio Maritan, on Flickr

Venezia by Guowen Wang, on Flickr

Venezia by Julia Vaganova, on Flickr

venezia by fla_alephoto, on Flickr

Venezia by Francesco Tupputi, on Flickr

Venezia... by Pierfrancesco Posenato, on Flickr

Venezia by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr

Benátky-Venezia by Ferda Hejl Thank you very much for your comments, friends, on Flickr

People Venezia by Важа Исаков, on Flickr

Selfie veneziano 14 by Luciano Bellesso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Happy Prince .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr

Geometric silence by Corrado Fenici, on Flickr

DSC_8170_ep by Eric Parker, on Flickr

bella italiana by Dario Šebek, on Flickr

Before the Dawn, Venice, Italy by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr

Venice by Jessica Hall, on Flickr

Fondamenta della Pescheria by Thomas Roland, on Flickr

Venezia 2021 by Julio César Mesa, on Flickr

PADIGLIONE ITALIA // VENEZIA 2021 by CARLO SCARPA (1952) by Julio César Mesa, on Flickr

I love going to gondola in Venice by CLAUDIA DEA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L1350199 by Sarah Booth, on Flickr

Murrano, Venice Italy by Rajnish Kumar, on Flickr

DSCF3403 by adam kw, on Flickr

Venice by Alexandros Kellaris, on Flickr

Venice by Alexandros Kellaris, on Flickr

Venice by Alexandros Kellaris, on Flickr

Venice by Alexandros Kellaris, on Flickr

Venice by Alexandros Kellaris, on Flickr

Venice by Alexandros Kellaris, on Flickr

Santa Maria Gloriosa dei Frari (Frari Church in Venice) by David Russell, on Flickr

DSCF3387 by adam kw, on Flickr

DSC_8082_ep by Eric Parker, on Flickr

Italy, Venice, 2007. Rainy Day. by Leif Persson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

venezia by Sergio Mannelli, on Flickr

Venezia-Hellas Verona, stadio Penzo vicino al sold out by hellaslive, on Flickr

Burano, Venezia by ::ErWin, on Flickr

Venezia 2 by Sergio Tumminello, on Flickr

Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by Thomas Roland, on Flickr

Venezia by Aurelio Desogus, on Flickr

Campanile in the orange of a setting sun by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Jennifer Lopez, Ben Affleck by Matteo Chinellato, on Flickr

Venice by Filippo Venturi, on Flickr

Venezia by Diego Santi, on Flickr

DSC_6884.jpg by Cassandra Mosley, on Flickr

Scandire il tempo a Venezia by Rina Ciampolillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Yuri Victor, on Flickr

Venezia by Nicola Pillon, on Flickr

Venezia by Juri Morselli, on Flickr

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

_VENEZIA by saverio bortolamei, on Flickr

Venezia! by Fernando Gazioli, on Flickr

Panorama view Venezia by cinzia.garbini, on Flickr

Venezia by Claudio Martelli, on Flickr

#venezia #nikon by Александр Каненков, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Venezia, l&#x27;Arsenale. by stefano chiarato, on Flickr

Venezia segreta by Hervé Simon, on Flickr

Venezia by Joao de Mio, on Flickr

Venezia ... by * Ivan, on Flickr

VENEZIA by Enric Rubio Ros, on Flickr

Venezia by ᗰᗩᑌᖇO, on Flickr

Contrasti - Contrasts by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr

Rondò by Stefano Corso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

the painter and the girl by Ruben Salvaterra, on Flickr

Silent backwater by Thomas Roland, on Flickr

DSC_5606-2 by Alessandro Quadrelli Photography, on Flickr

La luce calda di Venezia by Rina Ciampolillo, on Flickr

Venezia by lyrks63, on Flickr

Busy &#x27;street&#x27; in Venice during the 2020 Carnival by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Gondola &amp; Venice by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Somewhere in Venice no.16 by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr

venezia travel XLVII by Lukas R., on Flickr

a conversation by Roberto De Simoi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Mort à Venise by Hervé Simon, on Flickr

Romantic canals with reflections, bridge and gondola, Venice, Italy. by ©Jarmila ☼ ☼ ☼, on Flickr

Venezia by Michele.Surf, on Flickr

Venezia by Michele.Surf, on Flickr

Venezia by Michele.Surf, on Flickr

Venezia by Michele.Surf, on Flickr

Venezia by Michele.Surf, on Flickr

The Happy Prince .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr

Make Up by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Venice by Jessica Hall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Déjeuner en paix by Robert Saucier, on Flickr

Queue for the Lithuanian Pavilion at the Venice Biennale, Venice by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr

DSCF0636 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0712 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0692 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0686 by Xaf, on Flickr

Tower of Sant&#x27;Antonin by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Eterna Venecia. by C. Reyes., on Flickr

Les Passantes/ Le passanti by Fabio Pratali, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0712 by Xaf, on Flickr

_MG_7643 - Golden Venice / Piazza San Marco by Alex DROP, on Flickr

Aerial view of the Venetian Lagoon - Venice, Italy by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Venezia, Italia by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Venezia by Skylark92, on Flickr

Tower of Sant&#x27;Antonin by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Canale Grande by Zora Schaf, on Flickr

happy birthday from Venice. by Luca Bertolotti, on Flickr

Business girls by Daniele Salutari, on Flickr

BalloPiazzaVitt_ (59) by Flavio Chianese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A quiet canal at night, Venice by champnet, on Flickr

Venezia by Thomas Fabian, on Flickr

DSC_6884.jpg by Cassandra Mosley, on Flickr

Venice Grand Canal Before Redentore by Nan Palmero, on Flickr

Leaning tower in... Venice by Stefan B, on Flickr

Keep your head down by bpaties, on Flickr

Venice (Italy) towards the night by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Wandering souls by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

VENEZIA. VISTA SUL CANAL GRANDE by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

The Girl in the Rainbow Socks by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stimmungen Sarnersee-11 by Urs Berwert, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

Sunset Over Venice by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr

Bimba insegue un gabbiano by Valentina Fornelli, on Flickr

Women At The Vaporetto Stop by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr

à venise by Eli Jan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Nicola Pillon, on Flickr

Venezia by Juri Morselli, on Flickr

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

_VENEZIA by saverio bortolamei, on Flickr

Venezia! by Fernando Gazioli, on Flickr

Panorama view Venezia by cinzia.garbini, on Flickr

Venezia by Claudio Martelli, on Flickr

#venezia #nikon by Александр Каненков, on Flickr

MA20170430_204 Cruise inside Venice, by Southernwoman by Marcello Colajanni, on Flickr

Venetian moments by Cristiano Busato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alba a Venezia by michele carbone, on Flickr

Ospedale SS. Giovanni e Paolo - Venezia by Dominique Lacaze, on Flickr

Anyone? by Hervé Simon, on Flickr

Venezia by Michele.Surf, on Flickr

Venezia by Michele.Surf, on Flickr

San Marco da San Giorgio by Michele.Surf, on Flickr

Venezia by Michele.Surf, on Flickr

Venezia by Michele.Surf, on Flickr

From Venice with love by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

IMG_1600-Edit-2-Edit-Edit.jpg by Brian Eden, on Flickr

Venice by Jessica Hall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20220208_13_16_479_GF by Orlando, on Flickr

20220208_13_13_499_GF by Orlando, on Flickr

20220208_13_17_529_GF by Orlando, on Flickr

20220208_13_37_279_GF by Orlando, on Flickr

20220209_10_49_559_GF by Orlando, on Flickr

20220209_10_43_179_GF by Orlando, on Flickr

20220208_10_45_199_GF by Orlando, on Flickr

VENICE WITHOUT GREENPASS by Nick, on Flickr

Geometric silence by Corrado Fenici, on Flickr

Venice by Jessica Hall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1187007_DxO-LR by Carlo Ghio, on Flickr

Venice by Anna Grimsey, on Flickr

Night in Accademia by GiamBoscaro, on Flickr

Venetian paths195(Fondamenta Minotto) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

P1187016-LR by Carlo Ghio, on Flickr

Venice Evening by Guenter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - 1st Sunday by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Florians by John Reynolds, on Flickr

Basilica di San Giorgio Maggiore by Toni de Ros, on Flickr

Model(s) a the 2020 Carnevale di Venezia by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Outside the Gelato Store by UrbanphotoZ, on Flickr

Girls&#x27; evening in Venice by Marek G., on Flickr

Our Tradition is Freedom by Matteo Tretti, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale by Thomas Roland, on Flickr

Verona by Michael Kemper, on Flickr

Traditions in Venice by Gabi Breitenbach, on Flickr

Doge&#x27;s Palace, Venice (Italy) by Andrea Guagni, on Flickr

Venezia, Sept 2021 by Marco Restano, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

ALOA 372 Tour - Taxi Elettrico Venezia by Kalboz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

Sunset Over Venice by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr

Bimba insegue un gabbiano by Valentina Fornelli, on Flickr

Women At The Vaporetto Stop by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr

à venise by Eli Jan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sur les ponts de Venise by Galiano Rossi, on Flickr

A romantic English woman in Venice ----In Explore by Galiano Rossi, on Flickr

Queue for the Lithuanian Pavilion at the Venice Biennale, Venice by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr

DSCF0636 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0692 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0686 by Xaf, on Flickr

Eterna Venecia. by C. Reyes., on Flickr

DSCF0712 by Xaf, on Flickr

Wet Venice by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Ponte dell&#x27;Accademia view by night by Aljaž Vidmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_7713 - Gondola Service on Piazza San Marco by Alex DROP, on Flickr

_MG_7643 - Golden Venice / Piazza San Marco by Alex DROP, on Flickr

_MG_7574 - Salute at blue hour by Alex DROP, on Flickr

IMG_0621 - San Giorgio Maggiore by Alex DROP, on Flickr

_MG_7916 - San Marco domes by Alex DROP, on Flickr

_MG_7650 - Piazzetta San Marco by Alex DROP, on Flickr

40190 by Ben Abel, on Flickr

2020.13 by Nicola Calloni, on Flickr

Look out by Pier Luigi Ricci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cà Foscari University of Venice by Hervé Simon, on Flickr

Venezia - Hotel American Dinesen by Doge Antico, on Flickr

1600 by Leonardo Papèra Photography, on Flickr

Morning Light Venice, Italy by moonjazz, on Flickr

on the Grand Canal, Venice, Italy by KenJet, on Flickr

Curious seagull by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

Conjunction of bridges by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

The Girl in the Rainbow Socks by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

Untitled by Francesco Cremonese, on Flickr

Venezia, Canal Grande by Anita Pravits, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7393 by Valentyna Kuzmyk, on Flickr

Venezia by Sebastian Leonhardt, on Flickr

venezia carnevale 160205_333 by beppe casagrande, on Flickr

Venezia by Roberto Ricci, on Flickr

venezia by cri, on Flickr

_best_view by uli b, on Flickr

_canale_grande by uli b, on Flickr

Panorama view Venezia by cinzia.garbini, on Flickr

Venetian gossip by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr

Snap 040 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr

unknown asian beauty.... by Jake &quot;Joliet&quot; Blues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sur les ponts de Venise by Galiano Rossi, on Flickr

A romantic English woman in Venice ----In Explore by Galiano Rossi, on Flickr

Queue for the Lithuanian Pavilion at the Venice Biennale, Venice by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr

DSCF0636 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0712 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0692 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0686 by Xaf, on Flickr

Eterna Venecia. by C. Reyes., on Flickr

DSCF0712 by Xaf, on Flickr

Wet Venice by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20170822_153739 by sara maddalena, on Flickr

Venezia by Silvio Maggioni, on Flickr

Rainy morning in Venice by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

Venecia by sergio andres montalvan daly, on Flickr

Untitled by Richard Pockat, on Flickr

Venice Venezia by Margarita Eirien, on Flickr

Venice Canals by Samuel S, on Flickr

1600 by Leonardo Papèra Photography, on Flickr

Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr

... posing. by Jake &quot;Joliet&quot; Blues, on Flickr

.... overcrowded??? by Jake &quot;Joliet&quot; Blues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Purple Couple by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Gondolas on the Grand Canal, Venice\ by Billy Sharpe, on Flickr

Gondoliers by Tanveer Tarafdar, on Flickr

Le Canale di Cannaregio de Venise! by Johane Deslandes, on Flickr

Les Riva Ca' di Dio, Riva San Biago et Riva dei Sette Martini, Venezia, Italia! by Johane Deslandes, on Flickr

Venezia by Volker KÖDITZ, on Flickr

DGC_5030 by GLC Photo, on Flickr

Venice by Stefan Wagemann, on Flickr

Venice by Leonardo Corgna, on Flickr

February, Venice by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jacs_photo_trip_-47587.jpg by Jacs, on Flickr

Jacs_photo_-81329.jpg by Jacs, on Flickr

Jacs_photo_trip_-47591.jpg by Jacs, on Flickr

Jacs_photo_trip_-47592.jpg by Jacs, on Flickr

Jacs_photo_trip_-47585.jpg by Jacs, on Flickr

Jacs_photo_trip_-47584.jpg by Jacs, on Flickr

Jacs_photo_trip_-47583.jpg by Jacs, on Flickr

Jacs_photo_trip_-47582.jpg by Jacs, on Flickr

DSCF5681 Burano by Claudio e Lucia Images around the world, on Flickr

Venetian Skull by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Gondoliers by Tanveer Tarafdar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L1060864-HDR.jpg by Jean-Paul Blanc, on Flickr

In Venice by Hervé Simon, on Flickr

ACTV M/B ??. Venezia, Lido Santa Maria Elisabetta by Ivan Furlanis, on Flickr

ACTV M/B 48. Venezia, Rialto by Ivan Furlanis, on Flickr

Lido di Venezia, via Vittor Pisani / via Lepanto by Ivan Furlanis, on Flickr

Lido di Venezia, via San Giovanni d'Acri by Ivan Furlanis, on Flickr

Venezia, Basilica di San Giorgio Maggiore by Ivan Furlanis, on Flickr

Venezia, Gran Teatro La Fenice by Ivan Furlanis, on Flickr

Venezia carnevale 2022 - Venice carnival by Pierluigi B., on Flickr

Venezia carnevale 2022 - Venice carnival by Pierluigi B., on Flickr

Venecia Nov. 21 by Franz Rauscher, on Flickr

Venice… what else? by Giulia Barani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Happy young girls in Venice (Souvenir photo in Piazza S. Marco) by Galiano Rossi, on Flickr

A romantic English woman in Venice ----In Explore by Galiano Rossi, on Flickr

Queue for the Lithuanian Pavilion at the Venice Biennale, Venice by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr

DSCF0636 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0712 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0692 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0686 by Xaf, on Flickr

Eterna Venecia. by C. Reyes., on Flickr

DSCF0712 by Xaf, on Flickr

Wet Venice by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Ponte dell&#x27;Accademia view by night by Aljaž Vidmar, on Flickr

Model in Venice by Inguaribile Viaggiatore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Italy - Venezia by Pierre JACQUES, on Flickr

Italy - Venezia by Pierre JACQUES, on Flickr

Italy - Venezia by Pierre JACQUES, on Flickr

Italy - Venezia by Pierre JACQUES, on Flickr

Venezia by paola, on Flickr

Italy - Venezia by Dario Lorenzetti, on Flickr

Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Venezia by Kenta Mabuchi, on Flickr

Venezia by Silver Machine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ALOA 372 Tour - Taxi Elettrico Venezia by Kalboz, on Flickr

DSC_5606-2 by Alessandro Quadrelli Photography, on Flickr

Venedig by Tanja Eppler, on Flickr

Venezia by lyrks63, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by bjm_photos, on Flickr

Kayaking in Venice by kuhnmi, on Flickr

work in progress by Paolo Gamba, on Flickr

Street, Venezia by Jesús Quiles, on Flickr

Tra Bologna, Venezia e Udine by Davide Premoselli, on Flickr

Portrait in Venice by Gabi Breitenbach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice Canal by Nan Palmero, on Flickr

Venezia / Venice by Luigi Rosa, on Flickr

Lungo il canale by stefano chiarato, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale e campanile di San Marco by Renato Grisa, on Flickr

St Mark&#x27;s Square with Doge&#x27;s Palace by Nan Palmero, on Flickr

Venetian Canal by Nan Palmero, on Flickr

Venezia by Peter McKnight, on Flickr

Venezia by Peter McKnight, on Flickr

Deya in a Venetian Tunnel by Nan Palmero, on Flickr

Canal Grande nei pressi di palazzo Giovannelli e del Fontego dei Turchi by Michele, on Flickr

Happy young girls in Venice (Souvenir photo in Piazza S. Marco) by Galiano Rossi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Italy - Venezia by Pierre JACQUES, on Flickr

Italy - Venezia by Pierre JACQUES, on Flickr

Italy - Venezia by Pierre JACQUES, on Flickr

Italy - Venezia by Pierre JACQUES, on Flickr

Venezia by paola, on Flickr

Italy - Venezia by Dario Lorenzetti, on Flickr

Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Venezia by Kenta Mabuchi, on Flickr

Venezia by Silver Machine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ALOA 372 Tour - Taxi Elettrico Venezia by Kalboz, on Flickr

DSC_5606-2 by Alessandro Quadrelli Photography, on Flickr

Venedig by Tanja Eppler, on Flickr

Venezia by lyrks63, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by bjm_photos, on Flickr

Kayaking in Venice by kuhnmi, on Flickr

work in progress by Paolo Gamba, on Flickr

Street, Venezia by Jesús Quiles, on Flickr

Tra Bologna, Venezia e Udine by Davide Premoselli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Happy Prince .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr

Venezia: luci ed ombre by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

An Evening Canal II by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

[Explore 21/02/22 #7] Pleine lune sur le Grand Canal - Venise by Dominique Lacaze, on Flickr

Charm of living near the water by Claudiu Daescu, on Flickr

DSCN2904 by Bent Christensen, on Flickr

_K123389_web by Federico Calvani, on Flickr

Rain over the "Rio dei Bareteri". Venice by Abariltur, on Flickr

A2273095 by Womotouren.com Ralf u. Ulli Berkus, on Flickr

A2273114 by Womotouren.com Ralf u. Ulli Berkus, on Flickr

P2278347 by Womotouren.com Ralf u. Ulli Berkus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Venezia by Liigi Chiaranda, on Flickr

2022-♈-2022010249 by ruggero ranzani, on Flickr

The Colours Of Burano by Oliver Schoepgens, on Flickr

Venice by Giancarlo Monti, on Flickr

Non servono presentazioni... by Elisa Bonilauri, on Flickr

Canal Grande - Venice, Italy by William Musculus, on Flickr

VIII.2013 by David Farreny, on Flickr

la salute . grand canal . venice by Ross Reyes, on Flickr

Bellezze by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20220208_13_16_479_GF by Orlando, on Flickr

20220208_13_13_499_GF by Orlando, on Flickr

20220208_13_17_529_GF by Orlando, on Flickr

20220208_13_37_279_GF by Orlando, on Flickr

20220209_10_49_559_GF by Orlando, on Flickr

20220209_10_43_179_GF by Orlando, on Flickr

20220208_10_45_199_GF by Orlando, on Flickr

VENICE WITHOUT GREENPASS by Nick, on Flickr

Geometric silence by Corrado Fenici, on Flickr

Venice by Jessica Hall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sur les ponts de Venise by Galiano Rossi, on Flickr

A romantic English woman in Venice ----In Explore by Galiano Rossi, on Flickr

Queue for the Lithuanian Pavilion at the Venice Biennale, Venice by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr

DSCF0636 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0712 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0692 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0686 by Xaf, on Flickr

Eterna Venecia. by C. Reyes., on Flickr

DSCF0712 by Xaf, on Flickr

Wet Venice by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20220208_13_16_479_GF by Orlando, on Flickr

20220208_13_13_499_GF by Orlando, on Flickr

20220208_13_17_529_GF by Orlando, on Flickr

20220208_13_37_279_GF by Orlando, on Flickr

20220209_10_49_559_GF by Orlando, on Flickr

20220209_10_43_179_GF by Orlando, on Flickr

20220208_10_45_199_GF by Orlando, on Flickr

VENICE WITHOUT GREENPASS by Nick, on Flickr

Geometric silence by Corrado Fenici, on Flickr

Venice by Jessica Hall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A quiet canal at night, Venice by champnet, on Flickr

Venezia by Thomas Fabian, on Flickr

DSC_6884.jpg by Cassandra Mosley, on Flickr

Venice Grand Canal Before Redentore by Nan Palmero, on Flickr

Leaning tower in... Venice by Stefan B, on Flickr
Keep your head down by bpaties, on Flickr

Venice (Italy) towards the night by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Wandering souls by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

VENEZIA. VISTA SUL CANAL GRANDE by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

The Girl in the Rainbow Socks by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canale Grande by Zora Schaf, on Flickr

Clouds by S O P H A I, on Flickr

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Venezia by Txulalai, on Flickr

Venezia -4 by Ricardo Maksoud, on Flickr

Venezia by Txulalai, on Flickr

Inversione dei Poli by Danilo, on Flickr

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Evagelia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sur les ponts de Venise by Galiano Rossi, on Flickr

A romantic English woman in Venice ----In Explore by Galiano Rossi, on Flickr

Queue for the Lithuanian Pavilion at the Venice Biennale, Venice by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr

DSCF0636 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0692 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0686 by Xaf, on Flickr

Eterna Venecia. by C. Reyes., on Flickr

DSCF0712 by Xaf, on Flickr

Wet Venice by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr

Ponte dell&#x27;Accademia view by night by Aljaž Vidmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7393 by Valentyna Kuzmyk, on Flickr

Venezia by Sebastian Leonhardt, on Flickr

venezia carnevale 160205_333 by beppe casagrande, on Flickr

Venezia by Roberto Ricci, on Flickr

venezia by cri, on Flickr

_best_view by uli b, on Flickr

_canale_grande by uli b, on Flickr

Panorama view Venezia by cinzia.garbini, on Flickr

Venetian gossip by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr

Snap 040 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr

unknown asian beauty.... by Jake &quot;Joliet&quot; Blues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cà Foscari University of Venice by Hervé Simon, on Flickr

Venezia - Hotel American Dinesen by Doge Antico, on Flickr

1600 by Leonardo Papèra Photography, on Flickr

Morning Light Venice, Italy by moonjazz, on Flickr

on the Grand Canal, Venice, Italy by KenJet, on Flickr

Curious seagull by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

Conjunction of bridges by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

The Girl in the Rainbow Socks by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

Untitled by Francesco Cremonese, on Flickr

Venezia, Canal Grande by Anita Pravits, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

venice reflection by luca fabbri, on Flickr

Venetian paths 217(San Barnaba) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Hotel Violino D&#x27;Oro by KenJet, on Flickr

Venezia, Italia by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by bjm_photos, on Flickr

Venetian paths 212(Rio de San Luca) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by bjm_photos, on Flickr

Nuovi modelli by lorenzo buggio, on Flickr

Amore a Venezia by Mauro Ramazzotti, on Flickr

Tra Bologna, Venezia e Udine by Davide Premoselli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Entering Piazza San Marco by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Bacino San Marco by Rob Brink, on Flickr

San Giorgio dei Greci by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Ponte dei Sospiri by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Fondamenta Salute by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Canal Grande, Venice by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Venezia by Diego Santi, on Flickr

IMG_0084 by Jürgen Sorko, on Flickr

Definitely it&#x27;s &quot;Summer 2021&quot; by Massimo Usai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Sebastian Leonhardt, on Flickr

venezia carnevale 160205_333 by beppe casagrande, on Flickr

Venezia by Roberto Ricci, on Flickr

venezia by cri, on Flickr

_best_view by uli b, on Flickr

_canale_grande by uli b, on Flickr

Panorama view Venezia by cinzia.garbini, on Flickr

Venetian gossip by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr

Snap 040 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr

unknown asian beauty.... by Jake &quot;Joliet&quot; Blues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_7713 - Gondola Service on Piazza San Marco by Alex DROP, on Flickr

_MG_7643 - Golden Venice / Piazza San Marco by Alex DROP, on Flickr

_MG_7574 - Salute at blue hour by Alex DROP, on Flickr

IMG_0621 - San Giorgio Maggiore by Alex DROP, on Flickr

_MG_7916 - San Marco domes by Alex DROP, on Flickr

_MG_7650 - Piazzetta San Marco by Alex DROP, on Flickr

40190 by Ben Abel, on Flickr

Look out by Pier Luigi Ricci, on Flickr

Untitled by Francesco Cremonese, on Flickr

.... overcrowded??? by Jake "Joliet" Blues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ponte dei Sospiri by Rob Brink, on Flickr

San Giorgio dei Greci by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Venezia by Maria de Los Angeles Ramirez, on Flickr

Scandire il tempo a Venezia by Rina Ciampolillo, on Flickr

Venezia by Diego Santi, on Flickr

Venezia by lyrks63, on Flickr

work in progress by Paolo Gamba, on Flickr

Three generations ... Tre generazioni ... by silvio francesco zincolini, on Flickr

Pleased to see you by Caltech Scooby, on Flickr

Tra Bologna, Venezia e Udine by Davide Premoselli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 28.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Gondoliere by llondru, on Flickr

Ponte di Rialto by llondru, on Flickr

Golden by llondru, on Flickr

Basilica Santa Maria della Salute by llondru, on Flickr

Reflections by llondru, on Flickr

Gondolieri in manovra by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr

Tenerezze sul Canal Grande by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 28.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale, 26.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The darkness is all that my heart sees by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Hazy morning in Venice by thomas reissnecker, on Flickr

Loving Venice by theSnoopyG - thanks for over 1/2 million views!, on Flickr

[Explore 21/02/22 #7] Pleine lune sur le Grand Canal - Venise by Dominique Lacaze, on Flickr

Basilica di San Giorgio Maggiore _ isola Venezia da San Marco by Lucia Cabrera, on Flickr

Venedig im Juli 2021 by Ralf Böhler, on Flickr

Venice from Above by Leonardo Papèra Photography, on Flickr

Venezia by Carlos Roberto Casela, on Flickr

Purple Couple by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Distractions by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

Somewhere in Venice by Geoffroy Hauwen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Paolo Valeri, on Flickr

Golden by llondru, on Flickr

DSC_0328 by Salvatore Leo, on Flickr

Venice at Night by Ron Frazier, on Flickr

Gondoliere by llondru, on Flickr

DSC_0726 by Salvatore Leo, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 28.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 28.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 27.02.2022 - 2nd Sunday by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

night watch by david mantripp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Venezia by Pier Luigi Ricci, on Flickr

Girls&#x27; evening in Venice by Marek G., on Flickr

Snap #003 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

50IW - 05 by Hans Wendland, on Flickr

Stimmungen Sarnersee-11 by Urs Berwert, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

Sunset Over Venice by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr

Bimba insegue un gabbiano by Valentina Fornelli, on Flickr

Women At The Vaporetto Stop by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr

Chioma anni 80 sul Canal Grande - 80's hair on the Grand Canal by stella.iloveyou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Venezia, l&#x27;Arsenale. by stefano chiarato, on Flickr

Venezia segreta by Hervé Simon, on Flickr

Venezia by Joao de Mio, on Flickr

Venezia ... by * Ivan, on Flickr

VENEZIA by Enric Rubio Ros, on Flickr

Venezia by ᗰᗩᑌᖇO, on Flickr

Contrasti - Contrasts by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr

IMG_1600-Edit-2.jpg by Brian Eden, on Flickr

The Happy Prince .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Massimiliano Rossi, on Flickr

Venezia by Claudio Maritan, on Flickr

Venezia by Guowen Wang, on Flickr

Venezia by Julia Vaganova, on Flickr

venezia by fla_alephoto, on Flickr

Venezia by Francesco Tupputi, on Flickr

Venezia... by Pierfrancesco Posenato, on Flickr

Venezia by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr

People Venezia by Важа Исаков, on Flickr

Selfie veneziano 14 by Luciano Bellesso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sur les ponts de Venise by Galiano Rossi, on Flickr

A romantic English woman in Venice ----In Explore by Galiano Rossi, on Flickr

Queue for the Lithuanian Pavilion at the Venice Biennale, Venice by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr

DSCF0636 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0712 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0692 by Xaf, on Flickr

DSCF0686 by Xaf, on Flickr

Eterna Venecia. by C. Reyes., on Flickr

DSCF0712 by Xaf, on Flickr

Wet Venice by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7393 by Valentyna Kuzmyk, on Flickr

Venezia by Sebastian Leonhardt, on Flickr

venezia carnevale 160205_333 by beppe casagrande, on Flickr

Venezia by Roberto Ricci, on Flickr

venezia by cri, on Flickr

_best_view by uli b, on Flickr

_canale_grande by uli b, on Flickr

Panorama view Venezia by cinzia.garbini, on Flickr

Venetian gossip by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr

Snap 040 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr

unknown asian beauty.... by Jake &quot;Joliet&quot; Blues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

2022-♈-2022010249 by ruggero ranzani, on Flickr

The Colours Of Burano by Oliver Schoepgens, on Flickr

Venice by Giancarlo Monti, on Flickr

Non servono presentazioni... by Elisa Bonilauri, on Flickr

Canal Grande - Venice, Italy by William Musculus, on Flickr

VIII.2013 by David Farreny, on Flickr

la salute . grand canal . venice by Ross Reyes, on Flickr

Bellezze by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr

Zaccaria by Samuel Hess ❧, on Flickr

MARANO LAGUNARE. COLORI MARINARI by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

_MG_1728 by Peggy Ryan, on Flickr

Venezia-Arsenale by Costanza Di, on Flickr

Vibes of Venezia by RobATran, on Flickr

VENICE, ITALY by Ulrich Lambert, on Flickr

VENICE, ITALY by Ulrich Lambert, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr

BoFrost by Stephane Praet, on Flickr

Venice/Venezia, Veneto, Italia by Douglas Kay, on Flickr

lagoon by cristian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cà Foscari University of Venice by Hervé Simon, on Flickr

Venezia - Hotel American Dinesen by Doge Antico, on Flickr

1600 by Leonardo Papèra Photography, on Flickr

Morning Light Venice, Italy by moonjazz, on Flickr

on the Grand Canal, Venice, Italy by KenJet, on Flickr

Curious seagull by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

Conjunction of bridges by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

The Girl in the Rainbow Socks by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

Untitled by Francesco Cremonese, on Flickr

Venezia, Canal Grande by Anita Pravits, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A quiet canal at night, Venice by champnet, on Flickr

Venezia by Thomas Fabian, on Flickr

DSC_6884.jpg by Cassandra Mosley, on Flickr

Venice Grand Canal Before Redentore by Nan Palmero, on Flickr

Leaning tower in... Venice by Stefan B, on Flickr
Keep your head down by bpaties, on Flickr

Venice (Italy) towards the night by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Wandering souls by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

VENEZIA. VISTA SUL CANAL GRANDE by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

The Girl in the Rainbow Socks by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A spasso per venezia - Walking around Venice by stella.iloveyou, on Flickr

Basilica Santa Maria della Salute e il Canal Grande [Punta della Dogana] - Venezia, Italia by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Canale Grande by Zora Schaf, on Flickr

il ponticello by Silvio Maggioni, on Flickr

Venice, Doge's Palace by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

Sunset in Venice by Marco Amarù, on Flickr

Venezia Febbraio 2015 by sauro pucci, on Flickr

Benátky-Venezia by Ferda Hejl Thank you very much for your comments, friends, on Flickr

Street Jazz by Salvador Marcilla, on Flickr

Venezia by Bruno Cordioli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

venice reflection by luca fabbri, on Flickr

Venetian paths 217(San Barnaba) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Hotel Violino D&#x27;Oro by KenJet, on Flickr

Venezia, Italia by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by bjm_photos, on Flickr

Venetian paths 212(Rio de San Luca) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by bjm_photos, on Flickr

Nuovi modelli by lorenzo buggio, on Flickr

Amore a Venezia by Mauro Ramazzotti, on Flickr

Tra Bologna, Venezia e Udine by Davide Premoselli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Selfie veneziano 14 by Luciano Bellesso, on Flickr

Gattina Veneziana14 by Luciano Bellesso, on Flickr

Stimmungen Sarnersee-11 by Urs Berwert, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

My photo @ Venezia by Manlio De Domenico, on Flickr

Sunset Over Venice by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr

Bimba insegue un gabbiano by Valentina Fornelli, on Flickr

Women At The Vaporetto Stop by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VZ_22_C3_Cnrg_120_pprcsd by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Fondamenta de la Fenice, Venezia by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

Bridge of Sight, Venice (Italy) by Andrea Guagni 1,5 Million, on Flickr

View of San Marco From San Georgio Maggiore, Venice, Italy by Olivier K., on Flickr

View of San Marco From San Georgio Maggiore, Venice, Italy by Olivier K., on Flickr

View of San Marco From San Georgio Maggiore, Venice, Italy by Olivier K., on Flickr

View of San Marco From San Georgio Maggiore, Venice, Italy by Olivier K., on Flickr

View of San Marco From San Georgio Maggiore, Venice, Italy by Olivier K., on Flickr

View of San Marco From San Georgio Maggiore, Venice, Italy by Olivier K., on Flickr

DSCF3820 by o_oEYESo_o, on Flickr

2022 Inna in Venice by J H, on Flickr

Sole, cappelli e blu. Venice, May 2022 by Chiara Melchionno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Entering Piazza San Marco by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Bacino San Marco by Rob Brink, on Flickr

San Giorgio dei Greci by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Ponte dei Sospiri by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Fondamenta Salute by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Canal Grande, Venice by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Venezia by Diego Santi, on Flickr

Definitely it&#x27;s &quot;Summer 2021&quot; by Massimo Usai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

venice reflection by luca fabbri, on Flickr

Venetian paths 217(San Barnaba) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Hotel Violino D&#x27;Oro by KenJet, on Flickr

Venezia, Italia by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by bjm_photos, on Flickr

Venetian paths 212(Rio de San Luca) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by bjm_photos, on Flickr

Nuovi modelli by lorenzo buggio, on Flickr

Amore a Venezia by Mauro Ramazzotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canale Grande by Zora Schaf, on Flickr

Clouds by S O P H A I, on Flickr

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Venezia by Txulalai, on Flickr

Venezia -4 by Ricardo Maksoud, on Flickr

Venezia by Txulalai, on Flickr

Inversione dei Poli by Danilo, on Flickr

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Evagelia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The darkness is all that my heart sees by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Hazy morning in Venice by thomas reissnecker, on Flickr

Loving Venice by theSnoopyG - thanks for over 1/2 million views!, on Flickr

[Explore 21/02/22 #7] Pleine lune sur le Grand Canal - Venise by Dominique Lacaze, on Flickr

Basilica di San Giorgio Maggiore _ isola Venezia da San Marco by Lucia Cabrera, on Flickr

Venedig im Juli 2021 by Ralf Böhler, on Flickr

Venice from Above by Leonardo Papèra Photography, on Flickr

Venezia by Carlos Roberto Casela, on Flickr

Purple Couple by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Distractions by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

Somewhere in Venice by Geoffroy Hauwen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Entering Piazza San Marco by Rob Brink, on Flickr

A quiet canal at night, Venice by champnet, on Flickr

Venice Grand Canal Before Redentore by Nan Palmero, on Flickr

Bacino San Marco by Rob Brink, on Flickr

San Giorgio dei Greci by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Ponte dei Sospiri by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Fondamenta Salute by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Canal Grande, Venice by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Definitely it&#x27;s &quot;Summer 2021&quot; by Massimo Usai, on Flickr

Wandering souls by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

VENEZIA. VISTA SUL CANAL GRANDE by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

Scandire il tempo a Venezia by Rina Ciampolillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1187007_DxO-LR by Carlo Ghio, on Flickr

Venice by Anna Grimsey, on Flickr

Night in Accademia by GiamBoscaro, on Flickr

Venetian paths195(Fondamenta Minotto) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

P1187016-LR by Carlo Ghio, on Flickr

Venice Evening by Guenter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - 1st Sunday by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Florians by John Reynolds, on Flickr

Model(s) a the 2020 Carnevale di Venezia by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20170822_153739 by sara maddalena, on Flickr

Venezia by Silvio Maggioni, on Flickr

Rainy morning in Venice by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

Venecia by sergio andres montalvan daly, on Flickr

Untitled by Richard Pockat, on Flickr

Venice Venezia by Margarita Eirien, on Flickr

Venice Canals by Samuel S, on Flickr

1600 by Leonardo Papèra Photography, on Flickr

Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr

... posing. by Jake &quot;Joliet&quot; Blues, on Flickr

.... overcrowded??? by Jake &quot;Joliet&quot; Blues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_110 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_112 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_108 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_099 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_098 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_084 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_041 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

CAFFE FLORIAN by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr

L1090777DNG 2022-02-20 Carnevale Ca Sagredo Ballo 800 by Aldo Mariotto, on Flickr

L1100087DNG 2022-02-20 Carnevale Ca Sagredo Ballo 800 by Aldo Mariotto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, 2016 by Kate Malinovskaya, on Flickr

Venice, 2016 by Kate Malinovskaya, on Flickr

Venice, 2016 by Kate Malinovskaya, on Flickr

Venice, 2016 by Kate Malinovskaya, on Flickr

Venice, 2016 by Kate Malinovskaya, on Flickr

Venice, 2016 by Kate Malinovskaya, on Flickr

Zaccaria by Samuel Hess ❧, on Flickr

In one of the canals by Lotte Grønkjær, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale, 26.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale, 25.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canale Grande by Zora Schaf, on Flickr

Clouds by S O P H A I, on Flickr

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Venezia by Txulalai, on Flickr

Venezia -4 by Ricardo Maksoud, on Flickr

Venezia by Txulalai, on Flickr

Inversione dei Poli by Danilo, on Flickr

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Evagelia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr

Ca' Foscari, Venice (Italy) by Andrea Guagni 1,6 Million, on Flickr

The Floating city — Flooding subsides by Mark PARADOX, on Flickr

Long exposure of gondola among the poles in the Saint Mark Basin with the island of San Giorgio Maggiore in the background, Venice, Italy by Diana Robinson, on Flickr

Conveniently placed puddle in Piazza San Marco by Pat Charles, on Flickr

Ca' Rezzonico, Venice (Italy) by Andrea Guagni 1,6 Million, on Flickr

Venice/Venezia, Veneto, Italia by Douglas Kay, on Flickr

Cà D'oro by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Venice sunny afternoon by Nina, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice 2022 by Guenter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_204 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_202 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_199 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_198 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_197 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_196 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_194 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_193 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_165 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

In one of the canals by Lotte Grønkjær, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 28.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 28.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Women At The Vaporetto Stop by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr

Outside the Gelato Store by UrbanphotoZ, on Flickr

Bimba insegue un gabbiano by Valentina Fornelli, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale by Thomas Roland, on Flickr

Verona by Michael Kemper, on Flickr

Traditions in Venice by Gabi Breitenbach, on Flickr

Italy - Venezia by Pierre JACQUES, on Flickr

Doge&#x27;s Palace, Venice (Italy) by Andrea Guagni, on Flickr

Venezia, Sept 2021 by Marco Restano, on Flickr

Eve of Destruction by Maurizio Jaya Costantino, on Flickr

Girls' evening in Venice by Marek G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_110 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_112 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_108 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_099 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_098 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_084 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_041 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

CAFFE FLORIAN by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr

L1100087DNG 2022-02-20 Carnevale Ca Sagredo Ballo 800 by Aldo Mariotto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

2022-♈-2022010249 by ruggero ranzani, on Flickr

The Colours Of Burano by Oliver Schoepgens, on Flickr

Venice by Giancarlo Monti, on Flickr

Non servono presentazioni... by Elisa Bonilauri, on Flickr

Canal Grande - Venice, Italy by William Musculus, on Flickr

VIII.2013 by David Farreny, on Flickr

la salute . grand canal . venice by Ross Reyes, on Flickr

Bellezze by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 28.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Gondoliere by llondru, on Flickr

Ponte di Rialto by llondru, on Flickr

Golden by llondru, on Flickr

Basilica Santa Maria della Salute by llondru, on Flickr

Reflections by llondru, on Flickr

Gondolieri in manovra by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr

Tenerezze sul Canal Grande by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 28.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale, 26.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr

MARANO LAGUNARE. COLORI MARINARI by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

A woman with a dog by Cosentino Aran, on Flickr

Streets of Venice VII by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Venetian paths 217(San Barnaba) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Romantic Venice Italy by Richard Daoust, on Flickr

Venice reflections by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Vigili del Fuoco Venezia by Boss-19, on Flickr

Venezia bonus by Marco Trovò, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The world through my cell phone by Rex Block, on Flickr

Venezia by Rex Block, on Flickr

ventian sunset by Tiffany, on Flickr

220617-220619 Venezia_Flickr_0008 by Simone Volpi, on Flickr

The sun sets over the Chiesa di Santa Maria di Nazareth (Santa Maria di Nazareth Church) near the Santa Lucia Train Station by Diana Robinson, on Flickr

No Mafia!? by Michael B., on Flickr

View of San Marco From San Georgio Maggiore, Venice, Italy by Olivier K., on Flickr

Piazza San Marco just after sunset as the lights come on in the square. by Diana Robinson, on Flickr

A parrot in Venice by CLAUDIA DEA, on Flickr

DSCF3840 by o_oEYESo_o, on Flickr

Venezia by Dan Masa, on Flickr

Venezia by Dan Masa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice 2022 by Guenter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_204 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_202 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_199 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_198 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_197 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_196 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_194 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_193 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_165 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

In one of the canals by Lotte Grønkjær, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 28.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 28.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20220208_13_16_479_GF by Orlando, on Flickr

20220208_13_13_499_GF by Orlando, on Flickr

20220208_13_17_529_GF by Orlando, on Flickr

20220208_13_37_279_GF by Orlando, on Flickr

20220209_10_49_559_GF by Orlando, on Flickr

20220209_10_43_179_GF by Orlando, on Flickr

20220208_10_45_199_GF by Orlando, on Flickr

VENICE WITHOUT GREENPASS by Nick, on Flickr

Geometric silence by Corrado Fenici, on Flickr

Venice by Jessica Hall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chioma anni 80 sul Canal Grande - 80&#x27;s hair on the Grand Canal by stella.iloveyou, on Flickr

Aerial view of the Venetian Lagoon - Venice, Italy by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Venetian paths 217(San Barnaba) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Somewhere in Venice no.21 by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr

Venezia, Italia by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Canale Grande by Zora Schaf, on Flickr

Clouds by S O P H A I, on Flickr

Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Venezia by Eugenio, on Flickr

50IW - 05 by Hans Wendland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Phoenix et parapluies! /Phoenix and umbrellas! by Johane Deslandes, on Flickr

Les palazzi Bembo et Dandolo, Riva del Carbon, Venezia! by Johane Deslandes, on Flickr

Ponte dei Sospiri, Venezia! by Johane Deslandes, on Flickr

Palais des Doges et Piazzetta de Venise! by Johane Deslandes, on Flickr

Marbres en folie! /Crazy marbles! by Johane Deslandes, on Flickr

Le fameux Quadrige de Constantinople! \The famous Quadriga of Constantinople! by Johane Deslandes, on Flickr

DSCN2904 by Bent Christensen, on Flickr

A2273095 by Womotouren.com Ralf u. Ulli Berkus, on Flickr

A2273113 by Womotouren.com Ralf u. Ulli Berkus, on Flickr

Rose Red by Erhan Meço, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Giorno della Laurea 4 maggio 2022 by Università Ca' Foscari Venezia, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_107 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_081 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_037 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_035 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_030 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_026 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_240 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Having a break by Lotte Grønkjær, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7393 by Valentyna Kuzmyk, on Flickr

Venezia by Sebastian Leonhardt, on Flickr

venezia carnevale 160205_333 by beppe casagrande, on Flickr

Venezia by Roberto Ricci, on Flickr

venezia by cri, on Flickr

_best_view by uli b, on Flickr

_canale_grande by uli b, on Flickr

Venetian gossip by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr

Snap 040 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr

unknown asian beauty.... by Jake &quot;Joliet&quot; Blues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - San Lorenzo by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Venezia by Txulalai, on Flickr

_MG_1728 by Peggy Ryan, on Flickr

Ponte dell&#x27;Accademia view by night by Aljaž Vidmar, on Flickr

San Giorgio Venice by Massimo Nicoli, on Flickr

Les Pigeons de Venise by Hervé Simon, on Flickr

Quiet Time by Mark A Paulda, on Flickr

Santa Maria della Salute by Claude Schildknecht, on Flickr

Sunset over Grand Canal, Venice by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

Venezia by Gianmarco Maggiolini, on Flickr

3665 by Elke Kulhawy, on Flickr

Venice-City-of-Water and City of Eternal Love and Romance-jayeedebnath by Jaye D, on Flickr

ASC_5352 by Giuseppe Fioroni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20170822_153739 by sara maddalena, on Flickr

Venezia by Silvio Maggioni, on Flickr

Rainy morning in Venice by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

Venecia by sergio andres montalvan daly, on Flickr

Untitled by Richard Pockat, on Flickr

Venice Venezia by Margarita Eirien, on Flickr

Venice Canals by Samuel S, on Flickr

1600 by Leonardo Papèra Photography, on Flickr

Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr

.... overcrowded??? by Jake &quot;Joliet&quot; Blues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Massimiliano Rossi, on Flickr

Venezia by Claudio Maritan, on Flickr

Venezia by Guowen Wang, on Flickr

Venezia by Julia Vaganova, on Flickr

venezia by fla_alephoto, on Flickr

Venezia by Francesco Tupputi, on Flickr

Venezia... by Pierfrancesco Posenato, on Flickr

Venezia by danilo rizzetto, on Flickr

People Venezia by Важа Исаков, on Flickr

Selfie veneziano 14 by Luciano Bellesso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr

Zaccaria by Samuel Hess ❧, on Flickr

MARANO LAGUNARE. COLORI MARINARI by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

_MG_1728 by Peggy Ryan, on Flickr

Venezia-Arsenale by Costanza Di, on Flickr

Vibes of Venezia by RobATran, on Flickr

VENICE, ITALY by Ulrich Lambert, on Flickr

VENICE, ITALY by Ulrich Lambert, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr

BoFrost by Stephane Praet, on Flickr

Venice/Venezia, Veneto, Italia by Douglas Kay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Happy Prince .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr

Venezia | campo de la Celestia 03 by matteo bignozzi, on Flickr

IMG_1600-Edit-2.jpg by Brian Eden, on Flickr

Venice by Jessica Hall, on Flickr

Venezia-Piazza San Marco-Italy by Johnfranky T., on Flickr

Basilica di San Giorgio Maggiore _ isola Venezia da San Marco by Lucia Cabrera, on Flickr

Crossing the square by Thomas Roland, on Flickr

CHIOGGIA. TRA LE ANTICHE CALLI by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

Street musicians by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Behind the scenes of the bridge of sighs by Cosentino Aran, on Flickr

A street reading by Giulio Magnifico, on Flickr

Burano cat by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Venetian Walls - Calle Drio la Chiesa by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

Blue hour in Venice by Cosentino Aran, on Flickr

Colorful Row Houses by banzainetsurfer, on Flickr

Somewhere in Venice no.18 by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr

Venetian paths 217(San Barnaba) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Venice by Caltech Scooby, on Flickr

Finestre moresche a Murano by Eugenio Sollima, on Flickr

Young woman eating italian pizza in outdoors restaurant by Carissa Deming, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_110 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_112 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_108 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_099 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_098 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_084 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_041 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

CAFFE FLORIAN by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr

L1100087DNG 2022-02-20 Carnevale Ca Sagredo Ballo 800 by Aldo Mariotto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Voir Venise ..., Italia by ivan dupont, on Flickr

Voir Venise ..., Italia by ivan dupont, on Flickr

Voir Venise ..., Italia by ivan dupont, on Flickr

Castello, Venezia, Italia by ivan dupont, on Flickr

Canal Grande, Venezia, Italia by ivan dupont, on Flickr

La Notte a Venezia, Italia by ivan dupont, on Flickr

Campanile di San Marco, Venezia, Italia by ivan dupont, on Flickr

Few shots from beautiful Venice by Petr Capik, on Flickr

Ponte del Paradiso by Samuel Hess ❧, on Flickr

A street reading by Giulio Magnifico, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr

Crossing the square by Thomas Roland, on Flickr

Definitely it's "Summer 2021" by Massimo Usai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canale Grande by Zora Schaf, on Flickr

Clouds by S O P H A I, on Flickr

Ca' Foscari, Venice (Italy) by Andrea Guagni 1,9 Million, on Flickr

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Venezia by Txulalai, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_198 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Venezia by Txulalai, on Flickr

Inversione dei Poli by Danilo, on Flickr

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 28.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 28.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venise-8 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Venise-9 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Venise-11 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Venise-14 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Venise-15 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Venise-16 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Venise-24 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Puente de los suspiros by Sergio Mtz, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 28.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 28.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

2022-♈-2022010249 by ruggero ranzani, on Flickr

The Colours Of Burano by Oliver Schoepgens, on Flickr

Venice by Giancarlo Monti, on Flickr

Non servono presentazioni... by Elisa Bonilauri, on Flickr

Canal Grande - Venice, Italy by William Musculus, on Flickr

VIII.2013 by David Farreny, on Flickr

la salute . grand canal . venice by Ross Reyes, on Flickr

Bellezze by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia 2013 by Lukáš K Photography, on Flickr

Venezia 2013 by Lukáš K Photography, on Flickr

Venezia 2013 by Lukáš K Photography, on Flickr

Venezia 2013 by Lukáš K Photography, on Flickr

Venezia 2013 by Lukáš K Photography, on Flickr

Venezia 2013 by Lukáš K Photography, on Flickr

Venezia 2013 by Lukáš K Photography, on Flickr

Corner by Francesco Foianesi, on Flickr

Venezia 2013 by Lukáš K Photography, on Flickr

Venezia 2013 by Lukáš K Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr

Zaccaria by Samuel Hess ❧, on Flickr

MARANO LAGUNARE. COLORI MARINARI by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

_MG_1728 by Peggy Ryan, on Flickr

Venezia-Arsenale by Costanza Di, on Flickr

Vibes of Venezia by RobATran, on Flickr

VENICE, ITALY by Ulrich Lambert, on Flickr

VENICE, ITALY by Ulrich Lambert, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr

BoFrost by Stephane Praet, on Flickr

Venice/Venezia, Veneto, Italia by Douglas Kay, on Flickr

lagoon by cristian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sole, cappelli e blu. Venice, May 2022 by Chiara Melchionno, on Flickr

Stop 2 by Stephane Praet, on Flickr

Venice Panorama, Veneto (Italy) by Andrea Guagni 1,4 Million, on Flickr

January in Venice, early morning by Visualtricks Marco Misuri, on Flickr

lagoon by cristian, on Flickr

Canale a colori by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr

Sunset over Venice by llondru, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_109 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Alba su Piazza San Marco, Venezia (Sunrise on the Piazza San Marco) by ib binns, on Flickr

January in Venice, early morning by Visualtricks Marco Misuri, on Flickr

The moon over the Grand Canal at Riva del Vin near the Rialto Bridge, Venice, Italy by Diana Robinson, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

GRADO. L'ISOLA DEL SOLE by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

CAORLE. CAMPO SAN ROCCO by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

Venice at blue hour by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Venice Skyline, Venice (Italy) by Andrea Guagni 1,9 Million, on Flickr

Purple Dawn by Maciek Gornisiewicz, on Flickr

Isola di San Giorgio Maggiore by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

From the Doge's Palace to the Church of San Giorgio Maggiore by Pat Charles, on Flickr

Isola di San Giorgio Maggiore by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

Resting gondole by antony5112, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale, 26.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The world through my cell phone by Rex Block, on Flickr

Venezia by Rex Block, on Flickr

ventian sunset by Tiffany, on Flickr

220617-220619 Venezia_Flickr_0008 by Simone Volpi, on Flickr

The sun sets over the Chiesa di Santa Maria di Nazareth (Santa Maria di Nazareth Church) near the Santa Lucia Train Station by Diana Robinson, on Flickr

No Mafia!? by Michael B., on Flickr

View of San Marco From San Georgio Maggiore, Venice, Italy by Olivier K., on Flickr

Piazza San Marco just after sunset as the lights come on in the square. by Diana Robinson, on Flickr

A parrot in Venice by CLAUDIA DEA, on Flickr

DSCF3840 by o_oEYESo_o, on Flickr

Venezia by Dan Masa, on Flickr

Venezia by Dan Masa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_199 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Ca' Foscari, Venice (Italy) by Andrea Guagni 1,6 Million, on Flickr

The Floating city — Flooding subsides by Mark PARADOX, on Flickr

Long exposure of gondola among the poles in the Saint Mark Basin with the island of San Giorgio Maggiore in the background, Venice, Italy by Diana Robinson, on Flickr

Conveniently placed puddle in Piazza San Marco by Pat Charles, on Flickr

Ca' Rezzonico, Venice (Italy) by Andrea Guagni 1,6 Million, on Flickr

Venice/Venezia, Veneto, Italia by Douglas Kay, on Flickr

Cà D'oro by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Venice sunny afternoon by Nina, on Flickr

Women At The Vaporetto Stop by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_9570 by samuele gori, on Flickr

Redentore 2022 by ele vannucci, on Flickr

DSC06419.jpg by Jedidiah Gordon-Moran, on Flickr

Seufzerbrücke by Christine Wagner, on Flickr

20220703_0042 Venice on summer by Marcello Colajanni, on Flickr

Canal Grande II by Yayawol, on Flickr

Venise-52 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Venedig Juli 2022-28 by Urs Berwert, on Flickr

Venedig Juli 2022-115 by Urs Berwert, on Flickr

DSC_3580 by samuele gori, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

44395 by Ben Abel, on Flickr

Redentore 2022 by ele vannucci, on Flickr

venice by Ross Reyes, on Flickr

20220703_0056 Venice on summer by Marcello Colajanni, on Flickr

20220703_0042 Venice on summer by Marcello Colajanni, on Flickr

20220703_0036 Venice on summer by Marcello Colajanni, on Flickr

20220703_0055 Venice on summer by Marcello Colajanni, on Flickr

Canal Grande II by Yayawol, on Flickr

Venise-43 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Venise-152 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Voir Venise ..., Italia by ivan dupont, on Flickr

San Marco 1 by jan saudek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Outside the Gelato Store by UrbanphotoZ, on Flickr

Bimba insegue un gabbiano by Valentina Fornelli, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale by Thomas Roland, on Flickr

Verona by Michael Kemper, on Flickr

Traditions in Venice by Gabi Breitenbach, on Flickr

Italy - Venezia by Pierre JACQUES, on Flickr

Doge&#x27;s Palace, Venice (Italy) by Andrea Guagni, on Flickr

Venezia, Sept 2021 by Marco Restano, on Flickr

Girls' evening in Venice by Marek G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A quiet canal at night, Venice by champnet, on Flickr

Venezia by Thomas Fabian, on Flickr

DSC_6884.jpg by Cassandra Mosley, on Flickr

Venice Grand Canal Before Redentore by Nan Palmero, on Flickr

Leaning tower in... Venice by Stefan B, on Flickr
Keep your head down by bpaties, on Flickr

Venice (Italy) towards the night by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Wandering souls by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

VENEZIA. VISTA SUL CANAL GRANDE by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

The Girl in the Rainbow Socks by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canale Grande by Zora Schaf, on Flickr

Clouds by S O P H A I, on Flickr

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Venezia by Txulalai, on Flickr

Venezia -4 by Ricardo Maksoud, on Flickr

Venezia by Txulalai, on Flickr

Inversione dei Poli by Danilo, on Flickr

Venezia by lorenza panizza, on Flickr

Evagelia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice 2022 by Guenter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_204 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_202 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_199 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_198 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_197 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_196 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_194 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_193 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_165 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

In one of the canals by Lotte Grønkjær, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 28.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 28.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 28.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Gondoliere by llondru, on Flickr

Ponte di Rialto by llondru, on Flickr

Golden by llondru, on Flickr

Basilica Santa Maria della Salute by llondru, on Flickr

Reflections by llondru, on Flickr

Gondolieri in manovra by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr

Tenerezze sul Canal Grande by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale, 26.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia 2020 by Viet Duc Dang, on Flickr

Venezia 2020 by Viet Duc Dang, on Flickr

Venezia by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

Venezia by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

Venezia by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

Venezia by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

Venezia by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

Biennale Arte Venezia Juli 2022-157 by Urs Berwert, on Flickr

Venedig Juli 2022-30 by Urs Berwert, on Flickr

DSC_9570 by samuele gori, on Flickr

Venedig Juli 2022-62 by Urs Berwert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Behind the scenes of the bridge of sighs by Cosentino Aran, on Flickr

A street reading by Giulio Magnifico, on Flickr

Burano cat by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Venetian Walls - Calle Drio la Chiesa by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

Blue hour in Venice by Cosentino Aran, on Flickr

Colorful Row Houses by banzainetsurfer, on Flickr

Somewhere in Venice no.18 by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr

Venetian paths 217(San Barnaba) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Venice by Caltech Scooby, on Flickr

Finestre moresche a Murano by Eugenio Sollima, on Flickr

Young woman eating italian pizza in outdoors restaurant by Carissa Deming, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

GRADO. L'ISOLA DEL SOLE by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

CAORLE. CAMPO SAN ROCCO by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

Venice at blue hour by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Venice Skyline, Venice (Italy) by Andrea Guagni 1,9 Million, on Flickr

Purple Dawn by Maciek Gornisiewicz, on Flickr

Isola di San Giorgio Maggiore by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

From the Doge's Palace to the Church of San Giorgio Maggiore by Pat Charles, on Flickr

Isola di San Giorgio Maggiore by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

Resting gondole by antony5112, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale, 26.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venise-8 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Venise-9 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Venise-11 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Venise-14 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Venise-15 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Venise-16 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Venise-24 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Puente de los suspiros by Sergio Mtz, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 28.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 28.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

IMPRESSIONS VENITIENNES 034 by ALAIN PÈRE FOURAS, on Flickr

Venezia...l'architettura.. by Mauro Bettarel, on Flickr

Palazzo Barbaro Wolkoff & Palazzo Dario, Venezia by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr

Venice canal by night by Adeypoos, on Flickr

La Giudecca by Yayawol, on Flickr

Lamp & gondola @ Venice by Tobias Krams, on Flickr

CSC_0647 by PinkFloyd27, on Flickr

Venezia by Camillo, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2019 by MilanCvetanovic, on Flickr

FAGAGNA. FATE & STREGHE by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

Accordi. by Costanza Di, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_204 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_202 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_201 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_199 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_198 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_196 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_194 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_188 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale, 25.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 27.02.2022 - 2nd Sunday by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia 2020 by Viet Duc Dang, on Flickr

Venezia 2020 by Viet Duc Dang, on Flickr

Venezia by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

Venezia by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

Venezia by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

Venezia by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

Venezia by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

Biennale Arte Venezia Juli 2022-157 by Urs Berwert, on Flickr

Venedig Juli 2022-30 by Urs Berwert, on Flickr

DSC_9570 by samuele gori, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1187007_DxO-LR by Carlo Ghio, on Flickr

Venice by Anna Grimsey, on Flickr

Night in Accademia by GiamBoscaro, on Flickr

Venetian paths195(Fondamenta Minotto) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

P1187016-LR by Carlo Ghio, on Flickr

Venice Evening by Guenter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - 1st Sunday by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Florians by John Reynolds, on Flickr

Basilica di San Giorgio Maggiore by Toni de Ros, on Flickr

Model(s) a the 2020 Carnevale di Venezia by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Venezia by Pier Luigi Ricci, on Flickr

Girls&#x27; evening in Venice by Marek G., on Flickr

Snap #003 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venise-8 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Venise-9 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Venise-11 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Venise-14 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Venise-15 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Venise-16 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Venise-24 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Puente de los suspiros by Sergio Mtz, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 28.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 28.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Giardini 26 by John Reynolds, on Flickr

Visit Venezia by Wolfgang Plattner, on Flickr

6M7A7301 by Jan Hallbæck, on Flickr

Canal Grande, Venezia by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr

06 by Metin Doğan, on Flickr

La bella Venezia. by carrusel carrusel, on Flickr

I Canali di Venezia by Exposición Natural, on Flickr

Venice architecture (1) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr

12 by Metin Doğan, on Flickr

2022-♈-L1012531 by ruggero ranzani, on Flickr

Bathing Pleasures in the Adriatic by Wolfgang Bayer, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 28.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The world through my cell phone by Rex Block, on Flickr

Venezia by Rex Block, on Flickr

ventian sunset by Tiffany, on Flickr

220617-220619 Venezia_Flickr_0008 by Simone Volpi, on Flickr

The sun sets over the Chiesa di Santa Maria di Nazareth (Santa Maria di Nazareth Church) near the Santa Lucia Train Station by Diana Robinson, on Flickr

No Mafia!? by Michael B., on Flickr

View of San Marco From San Georgio Maggiore, Venice, Italy by Olivier K., on Flickr

Piazza San Marco just after sunset as the lights come on in the square. by Diana Robinson, on Flickr

A parrot in Venice by CLAUDIA DEA, on Flickr

DSCF3840 by o_oEYESo_o, on Flickr

Venezia by Dan Masa, on Flickr

Venezia by Dan Masa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venise-8 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Venise-9 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Venise-11 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Venise-14 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Venise-15 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Venise-16 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Venise-24 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Puente de los suspiros by Sergio Mtz, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 28.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 28.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sole, cappelli e blu. Venice, May 2022 by Chiara Melchionno, on Flickr

Stop 2 by Stephane Praet, on Flickr

Venice Panorama, Veneto (Italy) by Andrea Guagni 1,4 Million, on Flickr

January in Venice, early morning by Visualtricks Marco Misuri, on Flickr

lagoon by cristian, on Flickr

Canale a colori by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr

Sunset over Venice by llondru, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_109 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Alba su Piazza San Marco, Venezia (Sunrise on the Piazza San Marco) by ib binns, on Flickr

January in Venice, early morning by Visualtricks Marco Misuri, on Flickr

The moon over the Grand Canal at Riva del Vin near the Rialto Bridge, Venice, Italy by Diana Robinson, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Caìgo by Leonardo Papèra Photography, on Flickr

Untitled by Rick Elkins, on Flickr

Untitled by Rick Elkins, on Flickr

Untitled by Rick Elkins, on Flickr

Untitled by Rick Elkins, on Flickr

Untitled by Rick Elkins, on Flickr

Untitled by Rick Elkins, on Flickr

Untitled by Rick Elkins, on Flickr

Untitled by Rick Elkins, on Flickr

Untitled by Rick Elkins, on Flickr

Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

italy_venezia by Ryan Ke, on Flickr

50IW - 05 by Hans Wendland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia 2013 by Lukáš K Photography, on Flickr

Venezia 2013 by Lukáš K Photography, on Flickr

Venezia 2013 by Lukáš K Photography, on Flickr

Venezia 2013 by Lukáš K Photography, on Flickr

Venezia 2013 by Lukáš K Photography, on Flickr

Venezia 2013 by Lukáš K Photography, on Flickr

Venezia 2013 by Lukáš K Photography, on Flickr

Corner by Francesco Foianesi, on Flickr

Venezia 2013 by Lukáš K Photography, on Flickr

Venezia 2013 by Lukáš K Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Carnevale di Venezia 2019 by MilanCvetanovic, on Flickr

Garden on an old boatyard alongside a canal in Venice by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

Piazza San Marco in Venice by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

View of Venice from St Mark's Campanile by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

View of Venice from St Mark's Campanile by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

View of Venice from St Mark's Campanile by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

View of Venice from St Mark's Campanile by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

Canal in Venice by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

Le pêcheur de Venise by Rémy Delassus, on Flickr

Venice 12 by John Reynolds, on Flickr

Venice 19 by John Reynolds, on Flickr

Venice 20 by John Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Amore in vetrina a Venezia by Marika, on Flickr

Quartiere di Dorsoduro by noukorama, on Flickr

Venice colours by paddy_c., on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Taufik Akbar Sitompul, on Flickr

Rio dei Mendicanti by Tiigra, on Flickr

St Mark&#x27;s Square by Mark A Paulda, on Flickr

2019 Venezia by angelo aldo filippin, on Flickr

Venice Rain by Mark A Paulda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chioma anni 80 sul Canal Grande - 80&#x27;s hair on the Grand Canal by stella.iloveyou, on Flickr

Aerial view of the Venetian Lagoon - Venice, Italy by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Venetian paths 217(San Barnaba) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Somewhere in Venice no.21 by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr

Venezia, Italia by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Canale Grande by Zora Schaf, on Flickr

Clouds by S O P H A I, on Flickr

Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Venezia by Eugenio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7393 by Valentyna Kuzmyk, on Flickr

Venezia by Sebastian Leonhardt, on Flickr

venezia carnevale 160205_333 by beppe casagrande, on Flickr

Venezia by Roberto Ricci, on Flickr

venezia by cri, on Flickr

_best_view by uli b, on Flickr

_canale_grande by uli b, on Flickr

Panorama view Venezia by cinzia.garbini, on Flickr

Venetian gossip by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr

Snap 040 by Peter Bartlett ARPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr

unknown asian beauty.... by Jake &quot;Joliet&quot; Blues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A quiet canal at night, Venice by champnet, on Flickr

Venezia by Thomas Fabian, on Flickr

DSC_6884.jpg by Cassandra Mosley, on Flickr

Venice Grand Canal Before Redentore by Nan Palmero, on Flickr

Leaning tower in... Venice by Stefan B, on Flickr
Keep your head down by bpaties, on Flickr

Venice (Italy) towards the night by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Wandering souls by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr

VENEZIA. VISTA SUL CANAL GRANDE by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

The Girl in the Rainbow Socks by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Explore Venice by ©Jarmila ☼ ☼ ☼, on Flickr

A Street of Reflections by Micheal Straus, on Flickr

Venezian street by Maxim Sbitnev, on Flickr

Venezia by Skylark92, on Flickr

Venezia, Italy by Bela Lindtner, on Flickr

Venezia, Italy by Bela Lindtner, on Flickr

Venezia. by Marco Farolfi, on Flickr

Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

CB100671 by ROBIN WICKENS, on Flickr

Woman posing in blue kayak with Rialto in the background (press photo) by Venice Kayak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SARA. by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

Venice 2022 – Canal Grande by Michiel, on Flickr

Venice 2022 – Actv 83 on line 1 by Michiel, on Flickr

Venice 2022 – Taxi by Michiel, on Flickr

Venice 2022 – Gondolas by Michiel, on Flickr

Venice 2022 – City logistics by Michiel, on Flickr

Venice 2022 – Canal Grande by Michiel, on Flickr

Venice 2022 – Ca’ Rezzonico – Ground ﬂoor by Michiel, on Flickr

it's all a question of perspective by Bruno Casonato, on Flickr

P1000315.jpg by Lorenzo Durandetto, on Flickr

Venezia by Mia Battaglia, on Flickr

VENEZIA. PONTE DEI FRARI by FRANCO600D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A romantic English woman in Venice ----In Explore by Galiano Rossi, on Flickr

Phoenix et parapluies! /Phoenix and umbrellas! by Johane Deslandes, on Flickr

P1187007_DxO-LR by Carlo Ghio, on Flickr

Venice by Anna Grimsey, on Flickr

Night in Accademia by GiamBoscaro, on Flickr

Venetian paths195(Fondamenta Minotto) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

P1187016-LR by Carlo Ghio, on Flickr

Venice Evening by Guenter Leitenbauer, on Flickr

Florians by John Reynolds, on Flickr

A2273095 by Womotouren.com Ralf u. Ulli Berkus, on Flickr

Basilica di San Giorgio Maggiore by Toni de Ros, on Flickr

Model(s) a the 2020 Carnevale di Venezia by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

A2273113 by Womotouren.com Ralf u. Ulli Berkus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_9570 by samuele gori, on Flickr

Redentore 2022 by ele vannucci, on Flickr

DSC06419.jpg by Jedidiah Gordon-Moran, on Flickr

Seufzerbrücke by Christine Wagner, on Flickr

20220703_0042 Venice on summer by Marcello Colajanni, on Flickr

Canal Grande II by Yayawol, on Flickr

Venise-52 by Thierry Duval, on Flickr

Venedig Juli 2022-28 by Urs Berwert, on Flickr

Venedig Juli 2022-115 by Urs Berwert, on Flickr

DSC_3580 by samuele gori, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_110 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_112 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_108 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_099 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_098 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_084 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_041 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

CAFFE FLORIAN by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr

L1090777DNG 2022-02-20 Carnevale Ca Sagredo Ballo 800 by Aldo Mariotto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VENEZIA by Aldo Capece, on Flickr

IMG_1551 by Ivy Tsai, on Flickr

Venezia - Hotel American Dinesen by Doge Antico, on Flickr

Venice at night by Naval S, on Flickr

fell in love with Venice by Laura Rozentāle, on Flickr

Reflection under the bridge by bpaties, on Flickr

Untitled by Rick Elkins, on Flickr

Untitled by Rick Elkins, on Flickr

Venice, Canal view from the hotel room by Pietro Nastasi, on Flickr

Untitled by Armin, on Flickr

.... cheese! by Jake &quot;Joliet&quot; Blues, on Flickr

Venezia by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr

VENEZIA by Aldo Capece, on Flickr

ITALIA: Venezia by gabriele bettelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

January in Venice, early morning by Visualtricks Marco Misuri, on Flickr

lagoon by cristian, on Flickr

Canale a colori by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr

Sunset over Venice by llondru, on Flickr

VZ_22_F6_Cst_Ars_109 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Alba su Piazza San Marco, Venezia (Sunrise on the Piazza San Marco) by ib binns, on Flickr

January in Venice, early morning by Visualtricks Marco Misuri, on Flickr

The moon over the Grand Canal at Riva del Vin near the Rialto Bridge, Venice, Italy by Diana Robinson, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr

BoFrost by Stephane Praet, on Flickr

Girls' evening in Venice by Marek G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice 2022 – View of the Canal Grande by Michiel, on Flickr

Venice 2022 – View of the Canal Grande by Michiel, on Flickr

Venice 2022 – Canal by Michiel, on Flickr

Venice 2022 – Gondolas and the vaporetto by Michiel, on Flickr

Venice 2022 – View of the Canal Grande and Santa Maria della Salute by Michiel, on Flickr

End of work by pe_ha45, on Flickr

Venice - San Giorgio Maggiore by Michael Kemper, on Flickr

Gondolier by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr

Venice 2022 – On board of the vaporetto by Michiel, on Flickr

Fondamenta de la Canonica by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr

Venezia e la nave scuola Amerigo Vespucci by Marco Ghellioni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bacino Orseolo (360 x 180) by Dirk Wandel, on Flickr

Colorful Venice (Venice, Veneto, Italy) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr

VENEZIA. LA SCALINATA DI PONTE CAVALLO. by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

Italy / Veneto - Burano by Michael Kemper, on Flickr

Venice / Italy by Stavros Argiropoulos, on Flickr

Ready to head out to Croatia by Steve Barowik, on Flickr

Venezia by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

Venetian Sunset by Chris Price, on Flickr

Venetian Streets - Ponte dei Bareteri by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

Venetian Streets - Campo S. Bortolomio by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

FAGAGNA. FATE & STREGHE by FRANCO600D, on Flickr

Venezia 2013 by Lukáš K Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Phoenix et parapluies! /Phoenix and umbrellas! by Johane Deslandes, on Flickr

Les palazzi Bembo et Dandolo, Riva del Carbon, Venezia! by Johane Deslandes, on Flickr

Ponte dei Sospiri, Venezia! by Johane Deslandes, on Flickr

Palais des Doges et Piazzetta de Venise! by Johane Deslandes, on Flickr

Marbres en folie! /Crazy marbles! by Johane Deslandes, on Flickr

Le fameux Quadrige de Constantinople! \The famous Quadriga of Constantinople! by Johane Deslandes, on Flickr

DSCN2904 by Bent Christensen, on Flickr

A2273095 by Womotouren.com Ralf u. Ulli Berkus, on Flickr

A2273113 by Womotouren.com Ralf u. Ulli Berkus, on Flickr

Rose Red by Erhan Meço, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chioma anni 80 sul Canal Grande - 80&#x27;s hair on the Grand Canal by stella.iloveyou, on Flickr

Palazzo Ducale, c 1340 - by Anita Pravits, on Flickr

Aerial view of the Venetian Lagoon - Venice, Italy by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Venetian paths 217(San Barnaba) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Somewhere in Venice no.21 by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr

Venezia, Italia by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr

Canale Grande by Zora Schaf, on Flickr

Clouds by S O P H A I, on Flickr

Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Venezia by Eugenio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr

Ca' Foscari, Venice (Italy) by Andrea Guagni 1,6 Million, on Flickr

The Floating city — Flooding subsides by Mark PARADOX, on Flickr

Long exposure of gondola among the poles in the Saint Mark Basin with the island of San Giorgio Maggiore in the background, Venice, Italy by Diana Robinson, on Flickr

Conveniently placed puddle in Piazza San Marco by Pat Charles, on Flickr

Ca' Rezzonico, Venice (Italy) by Andrea Guagni 1,6 Million, on Flickr

Venice/Venezia, Veneto, Italia by Douglas Kay, on Flickr

Cà D'oro by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Venice sunny afternoon by Nina, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 28.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Gondoliere by llondru, on Flickr

Ponte di Rialto by llondru, on Flickr

Golden by llondru, on Flickr

Basilica Santa Maria della Salute by llondru, on Flickr

Reflections by llondru, on Flickr

Gondolieri in manovra by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr

Tenerezze sul Canal Grande by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 28.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale, 26.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CSC_1631 by PinkFloyd27, on Flickr

CSC_1532 by PinkFloyd27, on Flickr

Fondamenta arsenale by Marleen Roelofs, on Flickr

Venice - Cannaregio by Michael Kemper, on Flickr

Visit Venezia by Wolfgang Plattner, on Flickr

St. Mark's Clocktower, Venice (Italy) (Explore) by Andrea Guagni 2,3 Million, on Flickr

CSC_0648 by PinkFloyd27, on Flickr

Venetians portraits by lb go, on Flickr

Venetian Streets - Street Cafe by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

CSC_0264 by PinkFloyd27, on Flickr

DSC_3580 by samuele gori, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Robert Schaub, on Flickr

Venezia by Robert Schaub, on Flickr

Via Giuseppe Garibaldi by Robert Schaub, on Flickr

Arsenale by Robert Schaub, on Flickr

Venezia by Robert Schaub, on Flickr

Arsenale by Robert Schaub, on Flickr

La Giudecca by Robert Schaub, on Flickr

Arcades of Procuratie Veccie, Venice by geojpix, on Flickr

A matter of navigation by Marleen Roelofs, on Flickr

Model Shooting in Venice by Dirk Wandel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A spasso per venezia - Walking around Venice by stella.iloveyou, on Flickr

Basilica Santa Maria della Salute e il Canal Grande [Punta della Dogana] - Venezia, Italia by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Canale Grande by Zora Schaf, on Flickr

il ponticello by Silvio Maggioni, on Flickr

Venice, Doge's Palace by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

Sunset in Venice by Marco Amarù, on Flickr

Venezia Febbraio 2015 by sauro pucci, on Flickr

Benátky-Venezia by Ferda Hejl Thank you very much for your comments, friends, on Flickr

Street Jazz by Salvador Marcilla, on Flickr

Venezia by Bruno Cordioli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20170822_153739 by sara maddalena, on Flickr

Venezia by Silvio Maggioni, on Flickr

Rainy morning in Venice by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

Venecia by sergio andres montalvan daly, on Flickr

Untitled by Richard Pockat, on Flickr

Venice Venezia by Margarita Eirien, on Flickr

Venice Canals by Samuel S, on Flickr

1600 by Leonardo Papèra Photography, on Flickr

Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr

Venice with cruise ship - Italy by asha, on Flickr

.... overcrowded??? by Jake &quot;Joliet&quot; Blues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr

Ca' Foscari, Venice (Italy) by Andrea Guagni 1,6 Million, on Flickr

The Floating city — Flooding subsides by Mark PARADOX, on Flickr

Long exposure of gondola among the poles in the Saint Mark Basin with the island of San Giorgio Maggiore in the background, Venice, Italy by Diana Robinson, on Flickr

Conveniently placed puddle in Piazza San Marco by Pat Charles, on Flickr

Ca' Rezzonico, Venice (Italy) by Andrea Guagni 1,6 Million, on Flickr

Venice/Venezia, Veneto, Italia by Douglas Kay, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_197 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Cà D'oro by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Venice sunny afternoon by Nina, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr

Vaporetto On The Grand Canal by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rainy evening by Lotte Grønkjær, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_204 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_202 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_201 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_199 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_198 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_196 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_194 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

VZ_22_A1_SC_SP_188 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale, 25.02.2022 by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr

Carnevale di Venezia 2022 by Gordon A, on Flickr

Masked model(s) at the 2022 Venice Carnevale - 27.02.2022 - 2nd Sunday by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------

